# I Love A Good Yard Sale/Thrift Store Find 2011



## The Man

Found these a couple weeks ago at the DI.


----------



## slash

What is a DI?


----------



## Guest

Those are pretty cool The Man! That cat cracks me up.


----------



## The Man

slash said:


> What is a DI?


It's a local church run Thrift Store, DI stands for Dessert Industry.

Gris, it has a lighted base with three different color lights..pretty cute.


----------



## Trex

I went thrift store shopping last week, got some dolls and candle sticks for PVC candles I am going to start tomorrow.


----------



## ter_ran

*Nice finds Mr. Gris, The Man and Trex! Happy New Year to all!!! *


----------



## Guest

Trex those are great finds.


----------



## hallorenescene

i got a curb side white metal Christmas tree. i figured it doesn't work and that is why it's curbside, but grabbed it anyway. there are 3 tiers of lights. the bottom one works and part of the top one. a few years ago i purchased a black metal tree with 250 pumpkin lights. now i think, i have tons of strings of lights, why not have a white metal tree and string it with my lights. it could have dangling skeletons, black cats, pumpkins, spiders, witches, slime, or any other character i have and i want. should make for an interesting tree.
nice finds you other guys


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Well this is just great! I mean for heaven sakes here I thought Halloween is over and I could finally get some relief from all the jealousy I had from everyone else's finds all last year. Mr. Gris and all his rats for one LOL. But now here Mr. Gris goes and starts this dog gone thread all over again for 2011!!!! Ahhhhhh!!! Well looks like im in for another year of envy and drooling over everyones finds THATS OK I cant wait Come on people post those finds so I can hop on my broom and fly on over to your Haunt and STEAL IT!*


----------



## Brimstonewitch

We tried yard sales yesterday, but with everyone hung over there wasn't much luck. Going to keep a good eye out over the next month or so at sales and thrift shops as people pack up their stuff and decide they don't want something any longer. Craig's list will also be on my watch although around here, people think their stuff is worth lots o gold.


----------



## katshead42

Trex said:


> I went thrift store shopping last week, got some dolls and candle sticks for PVC candles I am going to start tomorrow.


Those dolls are freaky! They would look awesome in my doll room


----------



## Guest

Great finds everyone!!

Yesterday, I went to Gardenridge and bought some store- bought (uugghhhh... choke.. gag... ) tombstones. Gonna use them as fillers for my cemetery. Hey... they were 75% off. And I got 10-11 of those small fences w/ spider webs to go around one of the cemetery plots. They had an entire aisle of Halloween, but mostly indoor stuff. It felt good just walking around looking at their cheesy stuff.... got me back in the mood.  

Tomorrow, hitting up the thrift stores. YAY!!


----------



## Guest

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Well this is just great! I mean for heaven sakes here I thought Halloween is over and I could finally get some relief from all the jealousy I had from everyone else's finds all last year. Mr. Gris and all his rats for one LOL. But now here Mr. Gris goes and starts this dog gone thread all over again for 2011!!!! Ahhhhhh!!! Well looks like im in for another year of envy and drooling over everyones finds THATS OK I cant wait Come on people post those finds so I can hop on my broom and fly on over to your Haunt and STEAL IT!*


I knew this thread would make you happy  HAHA I figured lets start it early since alot of you all have nice yard sale weather. I hope you dont short out that keyboard with all the drool!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Oh boy!! Now I am supposed to be working and cleaning and well - here I sit looking over this new thread!! Spooki -- go over and sign up for Vampire Valentines to help get your mind off of thrift store bargains!! Gris is just tempting us all -- again -- as usual!! LOL*


----------



## BarbWire

^_^ Im always in the thrift stores, i find all kinds of stuff... i recently came across a mini mummy candle and some awsome little jars with corks that ill be using in mum's witch kitchen this year!


----------



## BlueFrog

For some reason, my local thrift stores, from the big ones like GW and SA down to the little indies, have all become inundated with fake food. This development is NOT a good one for my pocketbook, as my dead people are always extremely well-fed at Halloweentime. Today I got some unusually realistic foodstuffs for no more than $1 each. When paired with various severed limbs and disembodied organs I have on hand, the monsters will eat quite well this year.

Related to my food fetish is my silverplate fetish, and again, those are out in force. I figured people would get rid of theirs once the holidays were over, and it looks like I'm right. I need to get a picture of the latest mystery object I snagged from a GW. No one in my family has the first clue what it's used for. Not that its original function particularly matters, as I have .... drum roll please .... _plans_ for it that no normal family would inflict upon an innocent utensil. 

Also found a new local thrift store via a neighbor's recommendation that has real possibilities. Picked up a bunch of blow molds on 75% off and they have a nice clearance section. I think there's a bright future ahead of us.


----------



## hallorenescene

NOT VERY NICE YARD SALE WEATHER HERE. so blue frog, what blow molds did you get, and what is this mystery item? and what are your plans for it? i picked up at a goodwill 2 small angels, $0.75 each. they will be good for a tombstone


----------



## hauntedhouse2010

*sales*

On ebay I got 3 good props
Marsinos Costume and novelties is 50 percent off!!!!!!!!!
Cannibal brain in sack 2.99
8' intestines 4.49
35'' tuxedo zombie 7.99
Craigslist major deal
$10 bought
6 tombstones
1 cauldron
some pumpkin lights
1 mini skeleton in cage
1 huge door skull
2 severed arms
2 lifesize skeletons
some skeletal hands and arms
Garden Ridge
large crow 3.75
bug gel clings 1
warning board 75 cents


----------



## hallorenescene

hh2010, nice buys.


----------



## BlueFrog

*hh2010*, wow! Do we get to see pictures? What were the lifesized skeles - not that you could go wrong with anything at that price.

*hallo*, the blow molds were just six Christmas candles, but for $1.25 each with their light kits and working bulbs, how could I go wrong? They wound up being used as slalom poles for Santa in his sleigh on my front yard. 

Attached are pictures of some of my latest thrift store goodies. Weather's much too yucky for yard sales, and there haven't even been any intriguing estate sales lately.


----------



## BlueFrog

More finds.


----------



## Guest

I am amazed how much fake food you found!! That is a feast for the beasts!! Really cool finds.


----------



## BlueFrog

I passed on all that I had found previously at GW and SA, but by the time I hit the little local place, my willpower was exhausted. Even then, I took only about half what they had on offer. I don't guarantee I don't go back.

Feast for the Beasts, eh? Catchy - and I am in the market for a 2013 theme.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, how much did you pay for the tux. that is very pretty. i have no idea what your mystery gift is. would it make a nice test tube holder? what were you going to use it for? i like the red bottle and the holder. your fake food from the picture looks real. everything makes for some nice finds there


----------



## LadyAlthea

i bet that mystery thing is a bottle holder of some kind. or condiments. 

everything i clicked on i went ooooooo aaaaaahhh LOL


----------



## Nevergoback

You are a magnet for blow molds, you do not even have to look for them, they come to you! I have a neighbor who puts out two toy soldiers and a nutcracker or vice versa, he has them plugged in but they are never lit. I am going to put a note on his door that I will take those [email protected] pieces of plastic off of his hands for a fair price whenever he wants to get rid of them. Oh, but in the meantime I watch his trash very carefully.


----------



## Nevergoback

Bluefrog you have some nice finds there. I picked up a tray like that a couple of years ago, I tack welded a hanger on the back and hung it on my wall, it is a nice tarnished patina now. PS I almost welded right through the dang thing...so much for my welding skills...shoulda turned the dial down a bit.


----------



## hallorenescene

Nevergoback said:


> You are a magnet for blow molds, you do not even have to look for them, they come to you! I have a neighbor who puts out two toy soldiers and a nutcracker or vice versa, he has them plugged in but they are never lit. I am going to put a note on his door that I will take those [email protected] pieces of plastic off of his hands for a fair price whenever he wants to get rid of them. Oh, but in the meantime I watch his trash very carefully.


i'd be watching his trash too. of course, the note isn't a bad idea either. 
i can't wait for garage sales. i hope to get some more [hard for me to find] blow molds


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> i'd be watching his trash too. of course, the note isn't a bad idea either.
> i can't wait for garage sales. i hope to get some more [hard for me to find] blow molds


I am always watching trash in fact last week I pulled out a wire frame deer and candy canes that all work. They were in the garbage curbside. 

With my job I travel alot and this year I was able to find alot of rare blow molds in peoples yards. I knocked and offered cash on spot everytime it was one I didnt have. A note may be perfect to leave for your neighbor. 

Hallo I also agree...BRING ON THE YARD SALES!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bluefrog those are such great purchases there! I really could picture all of them in a haunted house dining room setting. Wow and the tux too. I've never seen a white one in my stores. Very neat.

BTW I love the "feast for the beasts" phrase. Some great props could come out of that.


I hope people who don't think of stopping at yard sales or Goodwill-type stores will see these pics of our purchases and realize some of the best halloween buys can be found at these kind of sources during the rest of the year if you shop early enough for it. You never know when you will get lucky. Wait until you see the baby carriage that I bought today (see Goodwill Find thread).


----------



## Frankenfrog

That tux looks great......still working on the mystery item. Super finds


----------



## hallorenescene

my daughter took the kids to wisconsin to see their dad right after xmas. there was a house they kept going by that had thrown out a pre lit x-mas tree. the kind that are in big urns. they finaly stopped and picked it up. it works and is very pretty. so i now have 19 trees for my forest next year. 

blue frog does a beautiful, classy haunt. it is really different from most haunts. it is so eleghant


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I hope people who don't think of stopping at yard sales or Goodwill-type stores will see these pics of our purchases and realize some of the best halloween buys can be found at these kind of sources during the rest of the year if you shop early enough for it. You never know when you will get lucky. Wait until you see the baby carriage that I bought today (see Goodwill Find thread).


^ What she said. I love both the act of hunting down old, vintage, quirky items for my haunt. I think they add a special dimension to the look and feel of the display, and at prices that make it doable on a budget. 

As for the baby carriage, bring on the pictures here, GoS! I still regret passing on a $10 vintage bassinet completely decked out with lace at a GW. Would have been awesome for a demon or zombie baby.

As for the tux, I have a good story on that one which may benefit others. I saw some pale silver boys' tuxes listed on eBay from a seller who listed gajillions of mens' formal wear. She had a contact email address listed in her item descriptions, so I wrote. I outlined what pieces I was looking for, explained how they'd be used, and emphasized that I was actively seeking out-of-date styles and that condition need not be perfect. She assembled the coat, top hat, bow tie, tailcoat, and pants at a price below what local thrift stores charge for just an ordinary tuxcoat and pants for me (let alone the cost of a costume tux), and I can't for the life of me figure out what is "wrong" with any of the pieces. The mannequin I've placed it on is all white plastic so anything that shows should blend in. I haven't decided whether to sculpt a head or suspend the top hat on a wire for the full "gentleman ghost" effect. I like the tux so well that he may become the groom in Four Funerals and a Wedding, which was not my original plan. 

Blow molds? I love the idea of being a blow mold magnet. It's my special super power  

Condiment tray is the most common guess offline as well as online, so for now that's what I declare it to be - until, that is, I fill it with test tubes or eyeballs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> ....As for the baby carriage, bring on the pictures here, GoS! I still regret passing on a $10 vintage bassinet completely decked out with lace at a GW. Would have been awesome for a demon or zombie baby.



Here's the link to carriage.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, that is an awesome baby buggy. what plans exactly do you have for it?


----------



## crazy xmas

Totally cool great score!


----------



## Trex

I love the carriage.....I must search for something similar for some of my babies


----------



## BlueFrog

*GoS*, that baby buggy is over the top wonderful. Great score!

As for myself, do I seem to recall saying just the other day that there weren't even any good estate sales lately? The Halloween gods decided to prove me wrong - yay! I only wish I'd found the sale earlier than its third day, because even though there was enough older seasonal decor to choke an elephant, one has to wonder what I missed. For example, I found it odd that an extensive collection of 1970's decor (Halloween, Christmas, even St. Patrick's Day) contained not one single blow mold. I wish I knew more about collecting for other holidays because this place had some neat stuff, including an obviously old papier mache Easter bunny about 20" tall that has to have value to someone, somewhere. 


Most of what I bought will be sold to retro fans for haunt money but the battery-operated lantern ($2) and the battery-operated candles (50 cents each) will go into my display. I can't for the life of me recall the proper term for the medium used to create the witch and black cat window decorations - help please? They're made of twisted pieces of plastic and I once knew what that was called but I can't quite get the term out of my brain. There were several of those for Christmas, Valentine's, St. Pat's, etc. but I bought only the two remaining Halloween ones. I know there were probably more because they were on hangers in the window and two of the hangers were empty.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, nice finds. i love that sweet ghost mask. sorry, can't help you on the plastic stuffs name.


----------



## ajbanz

[/QUOTE] I can't for the life of me recall the proper term for the medium used to create the witch and black cat window decorations - help please? They're made of twisted pieces of plastic and I once knew what that was called but I can't quite get the term out of my brain. There were several of those for Christmas, Valentine's, St. Pat's, etc. but I bought only the two remaining Halloween ones. I know there were probably more because they were on hangers in the window and two of the hangers were empty.[/QUOTE]

Plastic Popcorn decorations.


----------



## ajbanz

Sorry, double post.


----------



## BlueFrog

ajbanz said:


> Plastic Popcorn decorations.


That's it! Thanks. 

Yesterday my car also took me, quite against my willI assure you, back to the thrift store with all the fake food. They had already put out even more. The beasts will feast well when the time comes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You're so funny BlueFrog...I can see that possessed car of yours now.  I love the faux food. I see that kind of stuff in stores for displays but don't think I've ever seen it for sale anywhere I've been, just vegetables and fruit for the most part. Using it for halloween will be a great reuse of it. Sounds like beasts will feast might be the theme this year?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> gos, that is an awesome baby buggy. what plans exactly do you have for it?



Thanks Hallorenescene, and all, for the compliments on the carriage. I kind of posted about it under the Goodwill thread already, but I can picture the carriage among fog, maybe back lit, with ravens on it peering inside (I bought a BigLots raven a year or two ago with the red glowing eyes that might work well here), and a slow pulsating glow coming from the carriage bed. I have a vintage nanny costume that might come into play and I have a tall ghostly banner prop I've used for the past few years of a young mother cradling a baby in her arms and dressed in a long Victorian dress. It gets black lighted and glows bluish from an upstairs bedroom window looking out over the yard. Originally I was thinking about adding a zombie baby inside the carriage but I think if I can do it right I can get by without adding a prop--just the illusion of a baby inside would be enough. 

Last year I remember someone's baby crib with mobile that was really cool and someone else had a creeped out tricycle that was great. I liked the ambience both created and hope to do something similar with the carriage.

Here's the nanny costume (actually Elsa the Maid costume) that I'm thinking of using.


----------



## BlueFrog

*GoS*, I LOVE the Elsa the Maid costume for a nanny and your idea to have light shining out of the buggy. Awesomeness. I can't wait to see it.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> You're so funny BlueFrog...I can see that possessed car of yours now.


It is, I swear to you, it is! Any time it sees a garage sale or thrift store that might contain items suitable for Halloween display (and don't they all?), it drives right up, parks itself, and refuses to move until I look inside. Completely beyond my control 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love the faux food. I see that kind of stuff in stores for displays but don't think I've ever seen it for sale anywhere I've been, just vegetables and fruit for the most part.


Most of what you see came from a prop sell-out when a shopping mall went out of business. I made an offer on everything they had and it came out to something like 10cents each. If only I had thought to buy a bunch of other stuff, like the tons of mannequin torsos for $10 each, and above all else, their sign holders. :sighs:

Hobby Lobby carries a few breads and other odd items, but for the most part, anything outside the normal apples-grapes-pears can be tricky. Keep an eye on Tuesday Morning too - they've had some decent deals in the past. The mushrooms I bought from this thrift store are the first I've seen since I passed on a big lot of fake food, clearly quite old, at an estate sale. That's the foodstuff I'm really hoping to find lots more of this year. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sounds like beasts will feast might be the theme this year?


I'm heavily invested in Four Funerals and a Wedding for 2011, and the Monster's Ball for 2012. Mrs. Lovett's Catering & Meatpies will be serving at the wedding, and she employs such people as Lucrezia Borgia, Vlad Tepes (his shish-ka-bob is to die for), the Lord of the Flies, and Hannibal Lecter, so there will be plenty of food on offer. 

My city hosts a Halloween display competition a few days before October 31st, and I'm thinking that a Feast for the Beasts would be easier to put up (and safer to leave up) for that event. Last year I also did a separate haunt for the competition, because the Seven Deadlies was so insanely labor intensive.

Regardless of when, anyone who owns as much fake food, severed limbs, organs, and dead servants as I do _needs_ to have a feast display and I love love love Mr. Gris' title. This picture shows last year's Gluttony table, which didn't even include two huge tubs full of organs and I believe one of limbs because we couldn't find them in time and probably wouldn't have had space. We didn't even use the two tubs full of silver plate, just a couple scattered pieces, because they wouldn't have been visible under all that food:


----------



## LadyAlthea

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/craigslist-but-for-haunters?xg_source=facebook&ref=nf

not sure if the link will work through here but this is a swap, trade, used items that is halloween related..


----------



## hallorenescene

so blue frog, how did you fare in the competition?


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, nice finds. i love that sweet ghost mask. sorry, can't help you on the plastic stuffs name.


Me and my mom have the ghost mask...do you know what that stuff was called? I have a big collection of that blow molded plastic stuff and don't know what to call it. 
BTW...we used the ghost mask to cover our porch lights. I always thought he was an evil Casper


----------



## BlueFrog

*Deadna*, ajbanz identified the melted plastic decorations as "plastic popcorn", a search term that yields a treasure trove of similar items on eBay. Or are you referring to the blow molded three-dimensional plastic yard decorations referred to as simply blow molds? I hadn't even thought of using the ghost mask as a porch light cover but that makes a lot of sense.

*Hallo*, I didn't place in any category. Disappointing, but not really surprising. Based on past winners, it looks like the judges favor "every square inch covered with Halloween stuff regardless of thematic appropriateness." That's OK, I'll bring them around eventually  

*LadyAlthea*, great site! Thanks for passing along the word.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*WOW! Blue Frog!!! That is some display!!! I cant believe how many props and things you have. That is really amazing!*


----------



## Guest

Great pic Bluefrog! I think you need to go for it with The Feast For Beasts 

I was able to pick up 4 free sheets of pink foam off craigslist this weekend. It looks like I will be doing some carving this summer and adding a few new tombstones.


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> *Deadna*, ajbanz identified the melted plastic decorations as "plastic popcorn", a search term that yields a treasure trove of similar items on eBay. Or are you referring to the blow molded three-dimensional plastic yard decorations referred to as simply blow molds? I hadn't even thought of using the ghost mask as a porch light cover but that makes a lot of sense.


I was asking about the ghost mask. I call it blow-molded but I guess they are actually vacuum formed and back in the 80's I bought alot of plastic wall hanging things like that. Just wondered if there is a name for that stuff. Some of mine are about 2'X3' in size. "Casper" was one of my favorites tho'


----------



## BlueFrog

*Deadna*: D'oh! I should have figured out what you were inquiring about.  Sorry, no clue what they're called.

Salvation Army seems to be putting out some of their post-Halloween donations, at least in the two stores I frequent. Nabbed a Target "Heart of Bat" jar that needs a little work for $2.50. I also got a long straight white wig, not the greatest quality but a color and style I need, for $3, as well as a beautiful every day quality (i.e., not costume) ash blonde nearly white wig also for $3. Both of the white(ish) wigs will go on my ghost people, who will be out in force this October.


----------



## IshWitch

It is yardsale season here in Florida, want to hit some on Sunday!


----------



## Guest

Ohh I am just waiting for yard sales to fire up here....I am just itching for a fix.


----------



## The Man

IshWitch said:


> It is yardsale season here in Florida, want to hit some on Sunday!


WOW we got a couple of inches of snow today...IshWitch I so envy you...


----------



## Trex

Same, we are months away from yard sales here....gotta stick to the thrift stores for a while yet. 

Share pics of any good finds IshWitch!!


----------



## Terror Tom

I just picked up what I'm assuming is an old iron tester. For the awesome sum of $3.99 + tax at the second hand store. I mainly bought it for the awesome old meter on it. It reads in degrees Fahrenheit. The metal box it's attached to would make a cool control panel for the mad scientists lab.










And pic of the underside of it. The old ceramic fuse holder thing is pretty cool too.


----------



## offmymeds

That will look great in a lab, Tom. nice find


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I WILL be on the hunt this weekend!!! Whooooooooooo Hooooooooooooo I cant wait to get to those sales!!!!*


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm jealous of those of you headed to yard sales. Our season won't start for months. In the meantime, I am amusing myself at thrift stores. I found the following appetizer picks at a consignment shop. Can't you just see little eyeballs, organs, and other body parts impaled on the blades before being slurped down by monsters?


----------



## IshWitch

Those are awesome! I would get those just because we love medieval stuff. How cool, congrats!

I _actually_ finally have a Friday off! Gonna cruise the neighborhood for yardsales! Have been anticipating it allll week.


----------



## pandora

Yes! Yard sale season is in full swing here! I did pick up a replacement rocking chair for my rocking granny. Our rocking chair is held together with metal plates, glue, bolts, screw, etc. from all the years of use. Granny's got a new ride this year!!


----------



## IshWitch

The Man said:


> WOW we got a couple of inches of snow today...IshWitch I so envy you...


Once the "Snowbird" season starts the yardsales start cranking up. I actually didn't get to go Sunday, we pretty much lazed around all day. It was our first real day off kind of day since before the holidays. And much needed. 

I get jealous of all of you guys all summer! Believe it or not but by June the yardsales are *done* down here! So then it is my time to drool! LOL


----------



## BlueFrog

*IshWitch*, if the yard sales don't yield you what you're looking for, search 'sword picks' on eBay. Sets similar to mine seem to be surprisingly common.

I wish I were a snowbird this winter!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow tom and blue frog, both good finds. i'm doing a lab this year too, hope i find some good stuff to use. and i also like medieval items


----------



## Spookilicious mama

pandora said:


> Yes! Yard sale season is in full swing here! I did pick up a replacement rocking chair for my rocking granny. Our rocking chair is held together with metal plates, glue, bolts, screw, etc. from all the years of use. Granny's got a new ride this year!!


*My mummies and zombie got new Boa's *


----------



## pandora

Spent a whopping $5 total today and got these:

































The head is for a paper mache form ($3), 9 electric candles ($1 total), panne velvet cape with frog closure (.50) and 5 little potion bottles (.50). So excited for my haul!!!


----------



## halloween71

pandora-wow love all the stuff you got for 5.00.
If we would yardsale now we would get frost bit lol.
I am wishing for warm weather soon.


----------



## hallorenescene

pandora, you got a treasure there. that mannequin head is georgous. those 9 lights will be very usefull. bet you gussy them up. i wish i could see the whole cloak, it looks very pretty. i love the material and a fancy frog closure. i never knew that is what that is called. what are your plans for it? and $0.50 is a bargain. those little bottles will be perfect potion bottles. a lot of times i pay as much as $1.00 for 1 bottle.


----------



## pandora

hallorenescene said:


> pandora, you got a treasure there. that mannequin head is georgous. those 9 lights will be very usefull. bet you gussy them up. i wish i could see the whole cloak, it looks very pretty. i love the material and a fancy frog closure. i never knew that is what that is called. what are your plans for it? and $0.50 is a bargain. those little bottles will be perfect potion bottles. a lot of times i pay as much as $1.00 for 1 bottle.


Hallo - the lights are to build a Haunted Mansion style standing candelabra. I was so stoked to get them so cheaply because I need 20-30 of them to make it really look nice. I can't find the link to the one I'm basing mine from now.... Here's a pic of the cloak on my 10 year old daughter:










The edges are jagged. I don't have any plans for it - but for 50 cents I figured it's good to go in my costume collection. I can't wait for next week! This is the 3rd week in a row I've scored awesome stuff!


----------



## Red

pandora said:


> Spent a whopping $5 total today and got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The head is for a paper mache form ($3), 9 electric candles ($1 total) So excited for my haul!!!


That head, itself, looks like it would make a great vampiress, or an interesting FCG. . I really like those Electric Candles too!


----------



## hallorenescene

or the head would make a terrific medussa. so many options. have you ever checked out blue frogs haunt? you would really like it. so your daughter looks great in the cloak. i guess i looked at the picture wrong, i thought the cloak was earth tone colors.


----------



## osenator

great score! I need to check out my stores too!


----------



## Guest

Today I didnt find any new props but I did find a little reaeding material


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, that is a cool find, i love the cover, and BORIS KARLOFF, wow! i still have a lot of our old comic books. back from the day when comic books were big time. they are pretty well read though. the one you found looks in good shape. how much did you pay, and what's the year on it?


----------



## Guest

Hallo its a 1975 comic. I paid a 3.00 for it because I really like the art on the cover. I plan on framing it. I also picked up a bunch of looney tune glasses from 1970s today.


----------



## IshWitch

IshWitch said:


> Those are awesome! I would get those just because we love medieval stuff. How cool, congrats!
> 
> I _actually_ finally have a Friday off! Gonna cruise the neighborhood for yardsales! Have been anticipating it allll week.


Well, was pretty slim pickings for yardsales Friday. Had thunderstorms during the night and then rain until almost noon. Found a few, but they didn't offer up any good pickings, almost all were baby stuff. One was an elderly lady and she had lots of old video tapes and stuff like that. Not even any good bottles. \
Oh well.
On a brighter note! Stopped at a couple thrift stores and the wedding dresses are arriving! I found one that I want to buy for one of my Buckies! She will be beautiful in it! I like the ones with lace sleeves and they only have a couple. I want to get that one and then try on a couple and see if one fits. Seems like all the dresses they get in are size 8s (a few years ago they were all 6s!) I really want another wedding dress to use for a Halloween costume, I had one years ago and had a lot of fun distressing it and wearing it!
Also saw a shiatsu for $3 that I will pick up come pay day!


----------



## ter_ran

pandora said:


> Spent a whopping $5 total today and got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The head is for a paper mache form ($3), 9 electric candles ($1 total), panne velvet cape with frog closure (.50) and 5 little potion bottles (.50). So excited for my haul!!!


*Very nice acquisitions you've stumbled upon there Pandora!!! Congrats on an excellent find!! *


----------



## Hauntcast

I need to hit the thrift stores more often.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

pandora said:


> Hallo - the lights are to build a Haunted Mansion style standing candelabra. I was so stoked to get them so cheaply because I need 20-30 of them to make it really look nice. I can't find the link to the one I'm basing mine from now.... Here's a pic of the cloak on my 10 year old daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edges are jagged. I don't have any plans for it - but for 50 cents I figured it's good to go in my costume collection. I can't wait for next week! This is the 3rd week in a row I've scored awesome stuff!


*How much for the prop modeling the cape!  *


----------



## pandora

Spookilicious mama said:


> *How much for the prop modeling the cape!  *


Nooooo, you can't have that prop - that's my baby!


----------



## rockplayson

My sister got me three green spiders for free. They should look interesting in a witchs scene.


----------



## icyuod2

i tend not to visit thrift stores, however i'm always hitting up auctions and kijiji.

heres some of the spoils (since xmas)
got my divers helmet from kijiji








my wheel chair and suit of armour was also purchased from kijiji (like craig's list but better)

















just recently i purchased 3 boxes of junk from a local auction. ($15)









some of it went straight to the trash, but not before i got my moneys worth.


----------



## hallorenescene

you got some nice antique composition dolls there. there is a chance they are worth a few dollars. composition can be repaired. are you going to research them? do they have any markings? you got some other nice purchases too. i like your pinball machines in the background


----------



## icyuod2

wasn't going to.
$15 is $15. 

i had a feeling they where worth some money.
the smaller doll had a price tag safty pinned to the doll. (hand writen)

it reads:

southworks 
b.#002
inv20/236
reliable, sleep eye, open mouth 17" doll
$185.
i figure it was probably in one of those antique stores where you can rent booths.

can't find any marking on the larger doll, though.
i'm sure i came home with enough items to get my $15 back a hundred times over.
got a set of noma xmas lights still in he box. they have an old 40's style train set transformer you attach the lights too, and each tiny bulb actually screws in place.
there was a nice old bamboo cane with silver embelishments and monograph, an old brass motorcycle extinguiser still in the box, and the list go's on.

even found a full box of 22 hollow point shorts and all sorts of old style caps.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Icyuod2 that is some cool stuff there! Love the deep sea diver outfit. Can I ask what it ran? Can't image that is an item you find that often. Really cool. The wheelchair and the possessed knight are outstanding too.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

pandora said:


> Nooooo, you can't have that prop - that's my baby!


*Ill trade you a life size Swamp Zombie for it and Ill even throw in a fuscia boa*


----------



## Terror Tom

I went to the indoor flea market today with the wife. Picked up these for $5.










I figure that I'll take the gauges out and mount them to a panel for the mad scientist lab. I'm going to paint the brass bezels with some gloss black spray paint. The bezels are just coated plastic and I think they would look better. The coating is starting to come off of them anyway.


----------



## icyuod2

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Icyuod2 that is some cool stuff there! Love the deep sea diver outfit. Can I ask what it ran? Can't image that is an item you find that often. Really cool. The wheelchair and the possessed knight are outstanding too.


i ended up paying $100 for the helmet (delivered)
the suit, i've been fashioning out of some artist canvas (stainedwith tea/coffee)
i made a mini test version first. if you look in the props section, theres a thread all about it.


----------



## lisa48317

IshWitch said:


> On a brighter note! Stopped at a couple thrift stores and the wedding dresses are arriving! I found one that I want to buy for one of my Buckies! She will be beautiful in it! I like the ones with lace sleeves and they only have a couple. I want to get that one and then try on a couple and see if one fits. Seems like all the dresses they get in are size 8s (a few years ago they were all 6s!) I really want another wedding dress to use for a Halloween costume, I had one years ago and had a lot of fun distressing it and wearing it!


Wow!! How much do they cost there?? All the wedding dresses at the thrift stores around here are still $800 or more!! I didn't pay that for the one I wore in my own wedding so I can't fathom buying one for a prop !!


----------



## lisa48317

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ill trade you a life size Swamp Zombie for it and Ill even throw in a fuscia boa*


Spooki, if you want a prop like that I have a slightly older model, blonde, housebroken, small volume control issue. I think I have a pic of her & her friends in my 2010 album already in zombie dress. I'll gladly trade her for a Swamp Zombie & boa!!! LOL!!


----------



## lisa48317

*I picked up this doll last night at the Salvation Army. I thought she was creepy beyond words in the store but when I got home, she didn't look too bad. I sort of feel about about wanting to zombify her, so I think I'll do a more elegant goth look on her & accent the crack across her check - make it look like a scar. Then get a nice stand for her.*


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, she'll look great goth. and wedding dresses at thrift stores here were from $50.00 to $100.00. but they go on sale sometimes too. i can't imagine them asking the amount you posted. crazy they are


----------



## icyuod2

thats darn expensive.

i picked up my wedding dress for $20 from value village.








lace sleeves and all.


----------



## halloween71

lisa48317 said:


> *I picked up this doll last night at the Salvation Army. I thought she was creepy beyond words in the store but when I got home, she didn't look too bad. I sort of feel about about wanting to zombify her, so I think I'll do a more elegant goth look on her & accent the crack across her check - make it look like a scar. Then get a nice stand for her.*


Great doll!


----------



## halloween71

icyuod2 said:


> thats darn expensive.
> 
> i picked up my wedding dress for $20 from value village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lace sleeves and all.


Nice dress and props!


----------



## IshWitch

lisa48317 said:


> Wow!! How much do they cost there?? All the wedding dresses at the thrift stores around here are still $800 or more!! I didn't pay that for the one I wore in my own wedding so I can't fathom buying one for a prop !!


$25 to $300, depending on condition, etc. I would probably pay $50 for one that fit me, maybe even $75 if it is well decorated. Wouldn't go any higher than that, though. The one I used to have I paid $20 for. I wore it to several Halloween parties as a dead bride, they especially liked it when I made my makeup look like I had strangle marks on my neck!


----------



## IshWitch

lisa48317 said:


> *I picked up this doll last night at the Salvation Army. I thought she was creepy beyond words in the store but when I got home, she didn't look too bad. I sort of feel about about wanting to zombify her, so I think I'll do a more elegant goth look on her & accent the crack across her check - make it look like a scar. Then get a nice stand for her.*


Take her dress off of her and wash it (gently, to remove any oils and such) and then dye it in black. It will look awesome!
I have a friend who's Mom and her make dolls like that and that is what she does to the clothes.
This is her Mom's website, my friend has moved on to doing makeup for movies and stuff.
http://darkcreation.com/gothicdead.html


----------



## IshWitch

hallorenescene said:


> lisa, she'll look great goth. and wedding dresses at thrift stores here were from $50.00 to $100.00. but they go on sale sometimes too. i can't imagine them asking the amount you posted. crazy they are


Yeah, seriously!
But the bigger sizes go early, so are gone before the markdowns around here.


----------



## hallorenescene

icyou2d, that is a very pretty dress. ish, those are really cool dolls your mom makes. very goth.


----------



## icyuod2

halloween71 said:


> Nice dress and props!


thats my halloween section of my basement. (looks cooler under led spots and blacklights. just doesn't photograph well. )
















unfortunatly its just not big enough. lol its been spilling out all over the house.
theres the diver in my living room and the knight and skeleton in the wheel chair in my arcade. 








(not to mention all the halloween stuff in the shed and under the stairs.
my better 1/2 keeps joking about living in a horror musiem. she said and i quote " if this is our house in jan, i'm leaving you come oct."

maybe she's not joking. 
i lucked out with the dress, it fit my mannequin perfectly.
there was a lot to choose from though, but many where plus sizes and some just down right awful to look at.

btw did you notice the wierd reaction my pictures on the wall had with the flash of my camera?
ooooow lighting bolts
spoooooky!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! i love your arcade room. my game room doesn't look anything as cool as that. i want the floor you put in too


----------



## offmymeds

wow.... I want to come play at your house!!! I LOVE that tiki God, totem pole thingy!


----------



## BlueFrog

*icyuod2* my envy knows no boundaries. I covet that antique wheelchair and haunted knight like you wouldn't believe. I might covet your being able to find good stuff on Kijiji even more. Around here, Kijiji offers nothing but a few reposts from Criagslist and badly bred puppies.

Dare I ask what you paid for the two props I mentioned, or will I slump over in my chair at the amazing deals you got?


----------



## hallorenescene

i went thrift store saling today. my finds are meager, but i like them none the less. i got 3 i believe coffee things for $0.75 each. i'm going to fill them with glowing liquid and use them in the lab of my haunted house. i got a jar to fill and put a label on for $0.50. and i got a scrooge movie and the movie the crow for $1.00 each.


----------



## icyuod2

BlueFrog said:


> *icyuod2* my envy knows no boundaries. I covet that antique wheelchair and haunted knight like you wouldn't believe. I might covet your being able to find good stuff on Kijiji even more. Around here, Kijiji offers nothing but a few reposts from Criagslist and badly bred puppies.
> 
> Dare I ask what you paid for the two props I mentioned, or will I slump over in my chair at the amazing deals you got?



i lovingly refer to my arcade as the kijiji room. i'dsay 95% of the items where aquired
from kijiji/kijiji contacts from previous dealings.

better get your slumping muscles ready. 

the chair, $60 delivered to the door.

the armour on the other hand, had some wheeling and dealing involved.

i traded a pinball machine for it. (guy was asking $1000)
i buy a lot of old pin's for dirt cheap on kijiji (they usually don't work) i'll fix em and depending on condition, sell em for $400-$600. (old em's) 

the machine i traded for the armour, was part of another trade.
so heres how it went.

purchased a pinball machine for $150. (stuck number wheel, kept the game from resetting-easy fix)

i traded that machine (once operational) for 2 non working machines (again another machine with a stuck number wheel and one that somebody didn't attach the playfield connectors (easy fixes)

one of the machines i sold for $550, the other i traded for a suit of armour.
so basicly, i was paid $400 to buy that suit of armour,and all it cost me was a little of my time.

i'll let you in to my kijiji secret.
manners go a long way and cost nothing.

i low ball everybody hardcore! but i do it in the nicest way possible.
my emails usually go like this (and you'd be surprized how often it works.)

"love the item,its fabulous! unfortunatly its just not in my budget.
if you find you need to get rid of the item and you cant find a buyer, i can offer_______ as a last resort.(usually 1/2 the price)

good luck with your sale and have a great day.
leigh.
sometimes i also offer part trades etc

theres so many rude peeps that surf kijiji, i think this approach is a breath of fresh air to a lot of users. seems to work like a charm.

you should see the old curio cabinet i just picked up the same way. ($100)
i'm gonna gut my spirit ball and turn it into a fortune teller machine.








and just for the record, i'm always up for a game of pinball with new and old friends alike.
if you find yourself in the great white north,feel free to pop in.


----------



## hallorenescene

that curio cabinet is georgous. i would love to find one like that for the price you paid. you are very talented, and you are right, manners go a long way


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That curio cabinet will make a GREAT fortune telling booth icyuod2!! super, super idea for it. 

I too want to come over to play in your house.


----------



## BlueFrog

I agree with GoS: it's high time for a play date at *cyuod2*'s house! And if I just happen to slump over and need to use a wheelchair to leave the premises, all the better. 

$60 delivered? REALLY?!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Ooooh! Ooooh! Pick me! Pick me! I wanna go, too. 




BlueFrog said:


> I agree with GoS: it's high time for a play date at *cyuod2*'s house! And if I just happen to slump over and need to use a wheelchair to leave the premises, all the better.


----------



## kittyvibe

Just went to one down the street from me and boy were they ever expensive! I asked about 3 old/used light timers and a carton of single strand lights and they wanted $20 Also wanted $60 then down to $50 for a set of used animated deer. 

I passed on all these "deals" and as I was leaving I saw a vinyl record with a Vampire on it called Monster Mash, Sounds of Terror from 1974. I dont have a record player but I thought it might be cool to have as a prop. .75 cents and it was mine, though the guy said if I had $1 he would take that too. /eye-roll. I gave him .75 cents and walked away. 

The sleeve is beat up a bit with some missing parts on the image but I think it will be alright to display. Heres a writeup with an image from a fellow HF member. Would be nice to hear the sounds off it but alas no player. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/dinosaur1972/181-sounds-terror-1974.html


----------



## icyuod2

lol that was my first record as a kid. first album played on my very first record player also. i believe it was followed by a smurf album.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is an awesome record. and $0.75 is a great price.


----------



## pandora

Nice album Kittyvibe! I love the art on some of the older albums...the vintage feel. 

Today I got a very cool 18" witch that moves, eyes light up and laughs for $2, a set of appetizer picks for $1 and the movie Cabin Fever for $2 (never seen it). Not a bad day overall. HOWEVER - most fantastic news ever is that the people that I got my last HUGE haul of Halloween decor from (courtesy of my mom, the yard sale queen) asked me for my phone number so that I can get a "preview sale" on much more of her stuff. Needless to say, color me ecstatic!! It's not like I need anymore, but............you all know how that works!! Happy dance, happy dance!!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow pandora, you hit paydirt all around. i'm glad for you


----------



## lilangel_66071

ok This is my Find from right before halloween i just now have gotten the chance to post pics of him I got him for $25.00 dollars and the spirit ball for 5 bucks, The butlers eye's wont move but everything else works fine and the spirit ball was never even used SCORE


----------



## hallorenescene

little angel, great score. both your items are winners


----------



## pandora

hallorenescene said:


> little angel, great score. both your items are winners


I agree!! Nice score!

P.S. Thanks Hallo - the yard sales have been good to me so far this year!!


----------



## kittyvibe

you all are doing so great with your finds! People I run into over value their items and want more than or exactly what they paid for even though their items are next to trash quality when they are through with them. 

 

color me green on the $25 butler and $5 spirit ball! Got my fortune teller with melted eyeballs for $25.  

Im so excited to see what goodies you pick up from the "preview" sale Pandora!


----------



## IshWitch

Stopped at a local thrift to see what all they had Friday. Hadn't gotten to the bank yet, so just browsing. 
I am always on the prowl for aperitif glasses and they had one cute one for $0.60. 
Knew had 2 dollar bills in my purse which was in the car. Didn't feel like going and getting it. 
Then I saw a shiatsu for $6. So now I am considering coming back after going to the bank! 

As I am leaving I noticed the big sign that I should've seen when I came in! Everything Half Off! 

Well I knew I had change in my wallet so went out to look and had more than enough to make up $3.30 plus tax!
Scored *another* shiatsu!!! And added another aperitif glass to my collection!


----------



## IshWitch

hallorenescene said:


> icyou2d, that is a very pretty dress. ish, those are really cool dolls your mom makes. very goth.


She is my friend's mom. But yeah, they are really great! And not just goth, there are some really horrifying and disgusting ones too!

They have everything from little baby dolls to full size mannequins.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

pandora said:


> Nice album Kittyvibe! I love the art on some of the older albums...the vintage feel.
> 
> Today I got a very cool 18" witch that moves, eyes light up and laughs for $2, a set of appetizer picks for $1 and the movie Cabin Fever for $2 (never seen it). Not a bad day overall. HOWEVER - most fantastic news ever is that the people that I got my last HUGE haul of Halloween decor from (courtesy of my mom, the yard sale queen) asked me for my phone number so that I can get a "preview sale" on much more of her stuff. Needless to say, color me ecstatic!! It's not like I need anymore, but............you all know how that works!! Happy dance, happy dance!!


*PAN! all that cool stuff and not one pic sent to my phone!!!! What the H#$$??? Listen i want pics sent as you as you see this woman Great find and of course you will remember your favorite ?Spookilicious Mama when you get called for that private viewing right If you see something you think I might like send pic and Ill send cash*


----------



## pandora

Spookilicious mama said:


> *PAN! all that cool stuff and not one pic sent to my phone!!!! What the H#$$??? Listen i want pics sent as you as you see this woman Great find and of course you will remember your favorite ?Spookilicious Mama when you get called for that private viewing right If you see something you think I might like send pic and Ill send cash*


Well...I didn't know if you wanted the "blow by blow" this week! I'll remember for week after (camping next weekend). I can't WAIT for the preview sale. I got soooooooooooo much stuff last time and they always sell to me really cheap. She buys nice items too - they're not cheapy stuff. I'll let you know. I'm sooooooooooo excited to have it all to myself - no competing with other yard salers!!


----------



## IshWitch

Oh how I want one of those butlers!!!

I keep hoping I will find one, somewhere.


----------



## the count

i just got one of these at our local peddlers mall and am planning to have a reaper on a "stone" base that says death holding it in one hand and a scythe in the other. im pretty excited!


----------



## lilangel_66071

keep checking craigslist i see them all the time on there the butlers that is and sometimes you can find them used on ebay as well for decent prices


----------



## IshWitch

lilangel_66071 said:


> keep checking craigslist i see them all the time on there the butlers that is and sometimes you can find them used on ebay as well for decent prices


Haven't seen one on our craigslist but I am bad about checking it that often. Will have to be more diligent, that is for sure. 

Went to a flea market today and got a die-cast metal (very heavy, could be cast iron) celtic cross wall art. Is almost a foot tall! That was the only "worthy" piece I saw there, but had fun looking.


----------



## lisa48317

This wasn't at a thrift store, but I scored these on eBay along with a set of toy soliders that haven't arrived yet. And I will treasure those damn bunnies forever because I fought a bidding war & won in the last seconds!!


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, those are both cool. i kinda favor the halloween one though. it's one i don't have yet. yet that is.


----------



## lisa48317

hallorenescene said:


> lisa, those are both cool. i kinda favor the halloween one though. it's one i don't have yet. yet that is.


Yup, I fell in love with the "totem pole". I saw some other h'ween ones listed but couldn't decide which ones would look good in my yard. But I should have snatched up the gargoyle! 

Ya know - I only had the bare minimum of blow molds for years- until I got onto here & the Christmas Forum - now I'm hooked !!!


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa48317 said:


> Yup, I fell in love with the "totem pole". I saw some other h'ween ones listed but couldn't decide which ones would look good in my yard. But I should have snatched up the gargoyle!
> 
> Ya know - I only had the bare minimum of blow molds for years- until I got onto here & the Christmas Forum - now I'm hooked !!!


we'll blame that on gris.  and, you should also post this in the blow mold thread gris started. oh, and i do have the gargoyle one. whoop whoop


----------



## Deadna

Well I LOVE the bunny one! I have never seen one like that but I don't really look at blowmolds while shopping. They just kind of find me


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*Please Don't Hate Me!*

Having a haunted house, open year-round has people Giving me stuff most of the time.
My favorite "Stuff" is stuff that doesn't seem too halloweenie to most people, items that I have a vision for to put together, odd items by common standards.
I have been given box loads of Halloween stuff as sold in stores but most of it I really can't use because of what I am trying to create here, an experience fairly devoid of such recognisable props.
On the down-side people have dumped off truckloads of pure garbage in my yard , then I have to get rid of it! "GGRR!"


----------



## hallorenescene

Deadna said:


> Well I LOVE the bunny one! I have never seen one like that but I don't really look at blowmolds while shopping. They just kind of find me


i wish they would just kind of find me. i have to really look. the up side though is when i find them, they're ones i don't usually have and that is great.


----------



## obsessedjack

hallorenescene said:


> i got a curb side white metal Christmas tree. i figured it doesn't work and that is why it's curbside, but grabbed it anyway. there are 3 tiers of lights. the bottom one works and part of the top one. a few years ago i purchased a black metal tree with 250 pumpkin lights. now i think, i have tons of strings of lights, why not have a white metal tree and string it with my lights. it could have dangling skeletons, black cats, pumpkins, spiders, witches, slime, or any other character i have and i want. should make for an interesting tree.
> nice finds you other guys


What an awesome find! I would love one of those! Do you have any pics?


----------



## hallorenescene

i don't have a picture of the one i found, and i have packed it away. i found this in google and is similer, but not exact. mine has multi colored lights, and they just snap on. i figure i can take off the ones that don't work, and snap on what i like
http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/22001048/Images/171/lbinternational-03549.jpg


----------



## bobzilla

How about swap meet finds? I found this guy today at the swap meet for two bucks. I'd like to cut the singing out, and just have him croaking and maybe have some fake fireflies dangling in front of him while he shoots his tongue out. I don't have any pics or video right now, but here's a YouTube video... 
YouTube - Stupid Singing Frog Toy


----------



## hallorenescene

bob, i have a frog that just croaks when you walk by. i love it. but i got to say, this is even cuter. and i agree, the singing has got to go. the tongue that shoots out is adorable


----------



## BlueFrog

*BobZilla*, love the frog, especially that tongue. Great find.

*Everyone*, what's the market for used choir robes? An out of the way thrift store was offering a ton of hunter green vintage robes, very well made, used but in good condition, for $4 each. I was all set to buy one for myself to use for a costume when the cashier pointed out that it was "All the $4 clothes you can fit in a 13-gallon bag for $6" day. I stuffed a bunch more robes in and when I went to check out, she assured me my bag wasn't nearly full enough. I wound up with about 12 for $6.  I figure I can create my own Cthulhu choir, or perhaps even create some carolers for Christmas. Whatever I do with them, I don't feel I can go wrong at that price. 

The sale continues through 4:00 today (3 hours from now, a good 40 minutes to get there) and I'm debating whether the remainder are worth picking up to re-sell for some haunt money. Any thoughts?


----------



## IshWitch

They go from $2 to $4 a piece here but mostly find grad robes and the choir ones are of the same poly material. I thought about using them as witches or reaper robes, too. For that matter, anything that can be robed would work with them. 

Don't know the resale value, I would see how well they go on ebay. Could sell them (if all the same color) to a small church for their choir if in good shape, $5 each would be a great return on your investment!


----------



## hauntedhouse2010

This will be only $0.07 per item after 4:55p.m. central time. Get prepared for the 2011-2012 year and save money for halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to our thrift store and got for a $ each 2 movies. i got The Blob and Poltergeist. it's been years since i saw the blob. and i've never seen poltergeist.


----------



## offmymeds

Hope you got the original Blob with Steve McQueen! Those are both great shows.


----------



## hallorenescene

it is the original with steve mcqueen. i love steve mcqueen. and the sleave is in great shape. do you know one year someone here on the forum did his haunt with a blob theme. it was pretty cool. and even though i never saw poltergeist, my daughter and her friends all saw it. my daughter had a slumber party, and she had this clown doll that could pass for that clown. when the first girl fell asleep they put that clown in the sleeping bag with her. she woke up later to go to the bathroom. by then everyone else was sound asleep. when she went to climb back into her sleeping bag, there was that clown. loud shrieks and everyone was awake. i think it took me an hour to calm the poor girl down and for the girls to convince her it was a bad joke. i'm looking forward to seeing that movie.


----------



## Guest

bobzilla said:


> How about swap meet finds? I found this guy today at the swap meet for two bucks. I'd like to cut the singing out, and just have him croaking and maybe have some fake fireflies dangling in front of him while he shoots his tongue out. I don't have any pics or video right now, but here's a YouTube video...
> YouTube - Stupid Singing Frog Toy


Thats a cool find Bob! I couple of those trying to catch dangling lights in front of their mouths sitting on lillypads would look amazing.


----------



## rockplayson

Have any of you ever herd of Ray Bradbury's The Halloween Tree? I guess it was booked that was turned into an animated movie. Anyway I bought it at The Goodwill for only .50cents. When I got home I did a little research and it turns out it sells for $20.00 on Ebay just for VHS.

Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## The Man

Couple of small finds for me today. A lighted ceramic skull for a buck and a Mr. Potato vampire kit for $2. I love the skull it looks really cool lit and will look great in my graveyard.


----------



## IshWitch

Love those! Especially the skull.

Great job!


----------



## GiggleFairy

rockplayson said:


> Have any of you ever herd of Ray Bradbury's The Halloween Tree? I guess it was booked that was turned into an animated movie. Anyway I bought it at The Goodwill for only .50cents. When I got home I did a little research and it turns out it sells for $20.00 on Ebay just for VHS.
> 
> Pretty sweet deal.



Oh yeah. My daughter and I have that movie. Bought it years ago. When my daughter was young, she was a bit scared of the movie even though it's animated. That's good 'ole Ray Bradbury for ya!


----------



## hallorenescene

the man, nice finds. i love the mr potato head

i went to goodwill today and picked up some bottles for $0.50 to $0.75 each. i can't wait to label and fill them


----------



## lisa48317

The Man said:


> Couple of small finds for me today. A lighted ceramic skull for a buck and a Mr. Potato vampire kit for $2. I love the skull it looks really cool lit and will look great in my graveyard.


Awesome!! I love the hand that the skull is sitting in. Perfect for a graveyard!

And if you really don't want Mr.Potatohead, feel free to send him my way!


----------



## The Man

The skull is pretty cool and looks nice at night. Lisa ha ha if I ever what to get rid of the potato head I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## lisa48317

*I found this on eBay & fell in love !!! The scarf says "fatal attraction".*


----------



## bobzilla

Swap meet find today. Two battery operated LED candle sticks $5.00, 20 pieces of 2 1/2 ft. long bamboo $3.00 and an old fashion hand water pump $5.00 Not bad for $13.00


----------



## Spookilicious mama

lisa48317 said:


> *I found this on eBay & fell in love !!! The scarf says "fatal attraction".*


*OMG! I so love this!!! How much did it cost ya*


----------



## GiggleFairy

lisa48317 said:


> *I found this on eBay & fell in love !!! The scarf says "fatal attraction".*



Makes two of us, I'm in love as well. This is awesome!


----------



## jack the punkinking

already tryn to plan and do sumin new this year to make it better then last =)


----------



## lisa48317

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OMG! I so love this!!! How much did it cost ya*





GiggleFairy said:


> Makes two of us, I'm in love as well. This is awesome!


Thanks!!

It was $20 before shipping - which is more than what I usually pay for anything, but I couldn't resist!

He's 10 inches tall, but the detail (and glitter) made me SQUEE!!!!

Gosh, he could be used for both H'ween & Valentines. So maybe he should just stay out year-round !!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

lisa48317 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> It was $20 before shipping - which is more than what I usually pay for anything, but I couldn't resist!
> 
> He's 10 inches tall, but the detail (and glitter) made me SQUEE!!!!
> 
> Gosh, he could be used for both H'ween & Valentines. So maybe he should just stay out year-round !!!


*YES! I vote keep him out all year long!! There arent many things I see that I think ooooh I have to have that and then I purchase it immediately...usuallly I think about things for a while and sit on them for a day or two...but If id saw that before you did it would be on my mantle and not yours and I'd be the one going SQUEEEEEE!  Great find *


----------



## hallorenescene

bob, nice finds. i have some bamboo i use in my haunt too. what are your plans for the water pump?
lisa, if i saw your cupid for $20.00 i wouldn't be able to resist either. that is soooooo cool. nice size too. looks like if it had been an auction, spooky, giggles and i would have all fought you for it. yeah, leave it up all year. and how appropriate for this month


----------



## Kymmm

I have to ask... what do you all do with the bamboo?


----------



## bobzilla

Found a Radio Flyer Rocking Horse this morning for five bucks. Also a nice skull for five dollars. I'm not sure weather to fix the horse up a bit and give it to one of my nephews, or keep it and turn it into something evil for Halloween?  LOL http://www.kidkraftrockinghorse.com/for_sale/radio-flyer-champion-rocking-horse.html


----------



## hallorenescene

bob, nice horse, tough call. ummm, fix it up.
kymmm, you can make a pallet bridge and use twine to assemble a fake railing and have skelly's standing on on the bridge holding the railing. and i have made a pirate scene and used a flat low box to push the bottom of the bamboo in. then put it along a beach scene so it looks like the pirates are wading through reads. you can use it to cover a box to look like a witches hut.


----------



## BlueFrog

I've gravitate toward weird things, and have found a few on the secondhand circuit, but today's find is one of the strangest.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Man what a great find with that Radio Flyer rocking horse. If you have plans to do a circus theme, Bobzilla, I would consider using him for halloween and modifying him similar to the scarosel? that Devils Chariot and his crew did for the Carnival of Risk or the the carousel pirate seahorse that iHauntu did.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, that is really cool. i have a couple of pizzas, one with small body parts, and one with a face in it. that would be right up my ally. i love it. you could even set some eyeballs on it for meatballs. how much did you pay, and where did you find it


----------



## GiggleFairy

bobzilla - I tried opening the link today to check out the evil rocking horse and the account had been suspended! WTH??? Must not be a haunter who runs the site . . .


----------



## GiggleFairy

BlueFrog said:


> I've gravitate toward weird things, and have found a few on the secondhand circuit, but today's find is one of the strangest.




WOW! That is unique. I've seen some really cheesy food props, but this actually looks like the plate of spag my daughter left on the counter from last night! Kinda gross actually, lol. Makes my wheels turn!


----------



## chop shop

Bobzilla is the guy at the flea market who's carting off all the cool stuff as your pulling into the parking lot......


----------



## Eyegore

I've must have seen bobzilla at my local flea market dozens of times!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Amen chop shop! Amen!


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> i love it. you could even set some eyeballs on it for meatballs. how much did you pay, and where did you find it


A resale shop with some wicked cool Christmas blow molds advertised on CL, and I raced over. The molds had been sold at opening, but I found the spaghetti there and for $4 I had to have it for my feast. They said they'd just gotten it in on Saturday and it hadn't even been priced yet. I also picked up a preserved crayfish in a jar ($2) and four pieces of nice quality fake fruit (.50 cents for all), and a couple of nice candleholders (.50 each). As disappointed as I was over the blow molds, I can't complain the trip wasn't worth it.


----------



## hallorenescene

man, i love it, i remember a time you would have said....bah humbug on the blow molds. and say, that crayfish in a jar sounds pretty interesting. whatja gonna do with it? nice prices on everything


----------



## lisa48317

BlueFrog said:


> I've gravitate toward weird things, and have found a few on the secondhand circuit, but today's find is one of the strangest.


That is just awesome!


----------



## IshWitch

Does anybody know what can be done with a foot bath? 
They are in all the thrift stores for just a few bucks. 
I was wondering about putting it on a motion detector, placing it under a cloth graveyard topper and seeing if it would vibrate enough to look like something was coming out.


----------



## icyuod2

did you see the vid of the corn starch and water on the speaker?

i wonder what a foot bath full of corn starch and water would behave like?


----------



## NOWHINING

lisa48317 said:


> Wow!! How much do they cost there?? All the wedding dresses at the thrift stores around here are still $800 or more!! I didn't pay that for the one I wore in my own wedding so I can't fathom buying one for a prop !!


 
Goodwill in my area..... for wedding dresses are ehhh somewhere between $75.00 and up and way under $800.00 Last year after Spookyone got married, she used her wedding dress and dressed up her bucky and found a top hat to do a bride and groom with a theme said "Love Never Dies" I only paid $100.00 for my dress when I gotten married.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I hit the jackpot today! I purchase a wedding dress with detachable train and a veil for $19.99 at one of my local Goodwill stores. I'll post pics ASAP. I'm so stoked!


----------



## NOWHINING

IshWitch said:


> Oh how I want one of those butlers!!!
> 
> I keep hoping I will find one, somewhere.


 
me too! me too! someday....


----------



## NOWHINING

lisa48317 said:


> *I found this on eBay & fell in love !!! The scarf says "fatal attraction".*


 

I WOULD BUY THAT OFF OF YOU!!! I LOVE THAT!!! I WANT IT!!! OHHHHHH PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

you all have GREAT FINDING AND i am even a bit green of some of ya. Me menawhile, has been looking but not really seeing anything yet.. But No Matter... I still keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## hallorenescene

ish, i think a foot bath motor might just work. i think i will have to think about that too


----------



## lisa48317

GiggleFairy said:


> I hit the jackpot today! I purchase a wedding dress with detachable train and a veil for $19.99 at one of my local Goodwill stores. I'll post pics ASAP. I'm so stoked!


Great! Can't wait to see!

I'm happy to say that I looked at the Salvation Army again last week and most of the ones I looked at were $20-$50. Don't know why they were so expensive when I looked when ~I~ needed one! Plus the lady gave us 25% off everything because my daughter had her school ID with her! I'll keep that in mind for future shopping trips!

I also saw one that had potential for a Beloved prop. Too bad I don't have any plans to make one anytime soon!


----------



## blackfog

Can't wait to see the pics to. I always wanted to get a wedding gown and I finally did it last year. I got the dress at the goodwill for $20 and the veil for $6. Then of course I had to have a groom so got the jacket for $6. While making the bride I thought if this person only knew how their dress was being used. They did have one that was $300 it was beautiful with alot of beading but the one I got was just perfect kinda off white. Can't wait to see the dress and what you do with it!


----------



## BlueFrog

I've been finding some random objects at estate sales and such, including an insane number of pumpkins. I must have a pumpkin fetish about which I was previous unaware.  Today, though, I found something worth getting super excited about: an adorable little gothic rose dress with attached cape for $3 at SA. These photos do it absolutely no justice (it's actually black, silver, and maroon), but even though my camera battery was dying I couldn't bear to wait until it was charged to show the dress off. I don't care whether it fits any of my existing mannequins. If I have to make an entire child mannequin for the sole purpose of wearing it, I will!


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, that is a cute dress. it makes me think of snow white gone bad. lol


----------



## Kymmm

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, that is a cute dress. it makes me think of snow white gone bad. lol


I agree!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, that is a cute dress. it makes me think of snow white gone bad. lol


 
I thought so too!


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> it makes me think of snow white gone bad. lol


I didn't think it was possible for me to love that dress more than I already did, but I was wrong. That is HILARIOUS and such a perfect description!

I especially love the fact that it was not manufactured as a Halloween costume. Someone, somewhere, thought that such a dress was needed for more mundane purposes. Someone else agreed, bought it, and had their little girl wear it. I would love to believe that it was used for a flower girl at a wedding (it's covered in flowers all along the skirt and back). 

Knowing that such things exist in the civilian world gives me hope for humanity


----------



## sleah

Ok, so I'm normally just a troll here but I made a major score at a yard sale this weekend and just had to share. Found the ad on Craiglist under garage sales and she had the large skull in one of her 4 pics so I thought I'd check it out. Had to rent a uhaul to get it all. The pics don't show quite all of it but most. Trying to combine this with my already huge collection and half-way expecting the hoarders show to be called on me


----------



## hallorenescene

sleah, that is above and beyond the call of halloween. with that score, it is so large one could start a nice haunt even if they had nothing to begin with. question, did the table and chairs come with the deal. they're awesome too. i love those nice sized gargoyles. oh heck, i love it all.


----------



## Eyegore

Why is it that my yardsale finds are nothing more than a pez dispenser, a sunbaked pumpkin pail, and crappy paper cutouts. I want the good stuff! Sleah...I'm jealous! Now all you need to do is pimp-out that GMC van to looking like the Scooby Doo "Mystery Machine" and your haunt will be complete!


----------



## crazy xmas

WOW your really hit the mother load Sleah awesome score and congrats!


----------



## sleah

We spend all year looking at yard sales, thrift stores and normally get excited if we find just one semi-good piece. This was the most amazing find ever and figure we'll never match it. 

hallorenescene, The table has a small repairable broken spot on it and was a whopping $2 for all 3 pieces. Couldn't pass that up. 

Eyegore, I love the idea on the mystery machine!! Might have to try that one this year. Yep, will probably have to do that. Fun!


----------



## Kymmm

Wow!! I would be beside myself if I found a garage sale like that!! VERY nice!!!


----------



## blackfog

That is truly a dream......unreal!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

sleah said:


> Ok, so I'm normally just a troll here but I made a major score at a yard sale this weekend and just had to share. Found the ad on Craiglist under garage sales and she had the large skull in one of her 4 pics so I thought I'd check it out. Had to rent a uhaul to get it all. The pics don't show quite all of it but most. Trying to combine this with my already huge collection and half-way expecting the hoarders show to be called on me


*WOW! JUST WOW! Great find! *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

GiggleFairy said:


> I hit the jackpot today! I purchase a wedding dress with detachable train and a veil for $19.99 at one of my local Goodwill stores. I'll post pics ASAP. I'm so stoked!


*Im stoked for you cant wait to see pics*


----------



## hallorenescene

sleah, i just love that table and chair. $2.00? oh my gosh, awesome deal


----------



## Eyegore

but where's Waldo!
.
.
.
seriusly though that's freakin awesome. Is that a fireplace mantle? Like those gargoyles too!


----------



## GiggleFairy

*jealous*


Eyegore, you took the words right out of my mouth!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

bluefrog, I love the rose dress! And Sleah, what a haul! My jaw dropped as I tried to count the tombstones, I especially love the one with a skelly breaking it in half. Theres is just so much to see! I think we need more pics  

What did the haul cost you? Id imagine the sellers were probably selling cheap if you got the patio chairs and table for only $2  


I got some pics to share with yall too with my yardsale finds. Gris might like my santa blowmold so I included the pic  I found some unexpected items not on my list, actually most were not on my list.  Got another shiatzu massager, yay, hehe.

If you want scorpians and beetles for your Egyptian scenes, you must get thee to your local Target. The ones shown are hard plastic and were $1 each. 

I know you guys will prolly smack me with a limp spider leg, but my most favorite thing out of this bunch is the santa blowmold, lol. I got him for only $1, one recently sold on ebay for $90 plus shipping costs, so Im happy. Second fave is the wedding gown. I got everything for less than $80.


----------



## kittyvibe

More...Also, if you have an iParty, I got the life sized vampy goth chick for onyl .49c, the sticker said $1.99 so that was cool  They had the male version too, but I only wanted the girl. Thats also a real naval sword, I think maybe a gift thing for service, and the paperclay was 2 for .25c! Targets version of Boney Barney dog was $10.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Kittyvibe great finds! *


----------



## GiggleFairy

I agree! Kittyvibe you got a great deal as well. I see lots of items that I'm green with envy over.


----------



## sleah

kittyvibe - more than I would normally spend but paid $200 for everything. 

As for your finds - Great stuff! I picked up 3 heads just like that recently but the hair is in really (really!) bad shape on mine. I found one of those little skeleton dogs at Goodwill last year but his tail is gone. The rest of him works though and really freaks our dog out whenever we turn him on  The dress I've been watching for just haven't found anything as good as that yet. Always one the lookout though. Great finds!


----------



## hallorenescene

kittyvibe, nice haul. especially the skelly dog, the dress, the gloves, and the black table scarf. although i love blow molds but am not into the Christmas ones, your santa is very nice


----------



## NOWHINING

I am soo drooling over those finding!


----------



## Kymmm

Kitttyvibe, I love the life size goth woman.. she would look great in a Vampire scene..  You got some great stuff!!


----------



## Deadna

I can buy a wedding gown for $15 but have put it off since I've had one I bought years ago for only $5 and haven't done anything with it. I was going to put it on a bucky but was not in the mood to fight all the little wires catching on the fabric.
The $15 one I found has long sleeves and a veil and is dingy so monster mudding it won't hurt as bad dirtying it up 
Does MM cling to mesh nylon fabric very well?


----------



## halloween71

sleah said:


> Ok, so I'm normally just a troll here but I made a major score at a yard sale this weekend and just had to share. Found the ad on Craiglist under garage sales and she had the large skull in one of her 4 pics so I thought I'd check it out. Had to rent a uhaul to get it all. The pics don't show quite all of it but most. Trying to combine this with my already huge collection and half-way expecting the hoarders show to be called on me


Great haul!!!


----------



## halloween71

Eyegore said:


> Why is it that my yardsale finds are nothing more than a pez dispenser, a sunbaked pumpkin pail, and crappy paper cutouts. I want the good stuff! Sleah...I'm jealous! Now all you need to do is pimp-out that GMC van to looking like the Scooby Doo "Mystery Machine" and your haunt will be complete!


You have better luck than me all I find is clothes......
And they are baby clothes at that.


----------



## halloween71

kittyvibe said:


> bluefrog, I love the rose dress! And Sleah, what a haul! My jaw dropped as I tried to count the tombstones, I especially love the one with a skelly breaking it in half. Theres is just so much to see! I think we need more pics
> 
> What did the haul cost you? Id imagine the sellers were probably selling cheap if you got the patio chairs and table for only $2
> 
> 
> I got some pics to share with yall too with my yardsale finds. Gris might like my santa blowmold so I included the pic  I found some unexpected items not on my list, actually most were not on my list.  Got another shiatzu massager, yay, hehe.
> 
> If you want scorpians and beetles for your Egyptian scenes, you must get thee to your local Target. The ones shown are hard plastic and were $1 each.
> 
> I know you guys will prolly smack me with a limp spider leg, but my most favorite thing out of this bunch is the santa blowmold, lol. I got him for only $1, one recently sold on ebay for $90 plus shipping costs, so Im happy. Second fave is the wedding gown. I got everything for less than $80.


You got the dog you lucky girl!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I want to know how much you paid for that cream-colored cat! You think you Rit Dye it black?


----------



## kittyvibe

my lil Jack kitteh? Noes, hes a nice shade of pumpkin under the creme  Hes a flame point lynxie baby, $50 to a cat harder I rescued him from. Poor baby was just covered in fleas. And what does he do to thank me? Sleeps with his butt on my face!

edited to add- while trying to take pics of my stuff, he was constantly dive bombing through everything. 

First pic I tried taking of the smaller Egyptian jar thingy he had plowed into it through the hanging cape on the chair. 

The lacy tablecloth he scooted along under him around the room and the brown fur pelt he attacked and bunny kicked while munching on it viciously. /sigh


----------



## GiggleFairy

Poor kitteh! I have a whack-job of a kitteh meself. She loooves the nip!


----------



## obsessedjack

That's funny. I have a really dumb boxer dog named sadie. I dressed her up as a clown(very appropriate for her) last Halloween and she would not sit still for more than a second to take a picture of her cute costume. she's a pain as well....gotta love her though.lol


----------



## BlueFrog

*sleah*, *kittyvibe*, GREAT HAULS! I am incredibly impressed, especially for so early in the year.

*kittyvibe*, thanks os much for the tip about the bugs at Target. My mad scientist _loves_ mutant bugs and can never have too many.


----------



## ter_ran

*Excellent finds sleah and Kitty! Love it all! I need to get rid of some to make room for anything new these days... Geezeee! *


----------



## IshWitch

halloween71 said:


> You have better luck than me all I find is clothes......
> And they are baby clothes at that.


DITTO!
Was so bummed by lack of anything good last week that I didn't even go to any this weekend. Now I'm wishing I had, oh well, maybe this Saturday.


----------



## Guest

Oh my gosh all you little devils have been busy finding things!! I am finally thawed out over here so I was able to hunt this weekend finally with no snow!

As usual I found myself surrounded by a few plastic friends. I took a snowman and Easter Bunny blow mold home as well as a blow mold style cat pumpkin. This is actually a foam cat though so only the inside of the jack 0's mouth illuminates. I am pretty happy to have him join the others in the patch


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, very cute. he will fit right in


----------



## Stochey

I got this at a yard sale on Saturday! All for $15!

Strands of lights (all working): 1 bat, 1 colored spiders, 1 black widow, 2 half orange half purple, 3 purple, and 3 orange green and purple

1 black light bulb, 1 broken black light (she said a kid dropped it right before I got there.... I thought maybe the bulb might still be good

2 skulls, 2 cauldrons, 1 table cloth, 8 small spiders, 2 medium spiders, 1 big spider, 2 signs, 1 package of black light spider web, 1 black cat plastic cutout thing, door hanger thing, 1 spider table runner, 3 noise makers, 1 tic tac toe key chain (pumpkin and skeletons instead of x's and o's)

and the storage container they were in!

This is really my first garage/yard sale score so I'm excited! I think I got my money's worth.


----------



## hallorenescene

stoch, i'd say you got your money's worth too. nice deal


----------



## The Man

Mr Gris, I have the same cat I also got at a thrift store. Does yours have three small bulbs inside which light in rotation?


----------



## icyuod2

We'll its too bad ya can't see me doing back flips in my chair while i type. (happy happy joy joy!) I feel like a kid at xmas!

$20! although he refused to sell me the defibulating paddles. (doesn't want me killing anybody i guess)
Its a fully operational 1960's heart montitor/pacemaker/defibulator (sp?)








I'll be using it with the rest of the items in the room for a creepy nurse shoot we're doing for the calendar.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Looks like everybody scored big time! I didn't yard sale this weekend - I'm carless. The computer went out in my car and she's been dead as a door nail for 10 days now. My brother seems to think the bad luck with her is related to my license plate with the big 666 on it. Not my choice! Just what the State of Texas sent me.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh my gooness! Wow you guys have found some great finds and of course the minute the snow lets up Mr. Gris is out scooping up all the littel blow mold critters in the area 

Well I did find an incredible find and while its not really halloween related and really more for my yard and garden it can be transformed into something great for Halloween. Ive been wanting a water feature for my back yard for sometime now. Something to hear the sound of running water when Im out by the pool. I wanted a water fountain, however I wanted a solid concrete one. All of my statues are solid concrete and while heavy they allow me to stain then and give them that old wold look. 
This weekend hubby and I were at a nursery looking for sod of all things and I finally spotted the perfect water fountain. It lends itself to that old English garden feel I like, It was solid concrete, the perfect size and had a great spot for a SKULL TOPPER or BAT TOPPER for halloween
Now pricing these we new they went for around $300, but thought well it cant hurt to ask, so while I closed my eyes and waited for the inevitable price that I knew I couldnt afford, we ask....He says well it needs a pump so $150. Now this sounds good so far because it so happens we have a pump. I dont know why but hubby has all sorts of crap in that garage. So my husband comes back at me all excited thinking Ill jump at it. I say...'See if you can get it for $100" He says "Babe $150 for solid concrete and that size is a great deal" I say "Listen the lady on TV says it doesnt hurt to ask for more off so lets just see. Well he asks, the lil man winces and says I dont know lets ask the owner. Well Very LONG story short, the truth is those fountains are not moving in this economy so $100 it was. Now I realize compared to the prices of a garage sale it doesnt sound like a deal but down here where I live these things are not easy to come by and this was the perfect look for what I wanted AND it was large and solid so. My score..... a gorgeous water fountain solid concrete for $100. Only problem it had is it was peach  so I got to work and after some paint and stain it now matches all my other great finds. Im going to attempt to post a pic if it doesnt work Ill get one on here later. I already have ideas for Halloween with fog and skulls too*


----------



## Terror Tom

I found the most awesome thing today!!! A life-size glass head  I don't know what I'm going to do with it yet, but it's really cool. I paid $10 for it at the Goodwill! Here's a pic...


----------



## obsessedjack

Very cool. I bet you could use it for an alien theme very easily.


----------



## BlueFrog

icyuod2 said:


> Its a fully operational 1960's heart montitor/pacemaker/defibulator (sp?)


GAH! Once again, you score something I would kill to own!

Then again, I am having to pass on a vintage embalming table that's being offered for FREE in a town within a reasonable drive because I can't corral four strong men to carry it for me.

Thanks to all for sharing pictures of your wonderful finds. I'm looking forward to getting some time to photograph all the great costume clothing I've been turning up at SA and GW stores. Only one was sold as a costume, the rest are things that "civilians" must have bought. I had no idea civilians could be quite as freaky as they turn out to be! Combing the aisles with Halloween in mind has yielded some incredible, well-made pieces at a fraction of cheaply made costume prices.


----------



## icyuod2

BlueFrog said:


> GAH! Once again, you score something I would kill to own!
> 
> Then again, I am having to pass on a vintage embalming table that's being offered for FREE in a town within a reasonable drive because I can't corral four strong men to carry it for me.


Lol thats too funny. A week ago i would have traded the heart monitor for the embalming table,but your just a little too late.

I built my own.  (needed it for the up coming shoot for our calendar)
Although I don't imagen its too historically accurate.lol
















Free embalming table, thats hard to pass up.

You can't disassemble it or rent few guys with a truck to help ya move it?
(even at $20 an hour, thats only $60 for an embalming table) 

If i were closer, I'd help ya !


----------



## kittyvibe

wow, that is an awesome table. And I think thats the second glass head from yard sales Ive seen this year? Where are these coming from?! lol me likey!


----------



## BlueFrog

icyuod2 said:


> You can't disassemble it or rent few guys with a truck to help ya move it?
> (even at $20 an hour, thats only $60 for an embalming table)


It's a two-hour drive each way. A friend of mine who lives local to it has a vehicle it might fit in (I don't) but she doesn't have strong friends either. Hmpf. I will, however, take inspiration from your beautiful home-made example. 

*kittyvibe*, those glass heads are usually pretty easy to find on eBay.


----------



## The Man

Terror Tom said:


> I found the most awesome thing today!!! A life-size glass head  I don't know what I'm going to do with it yet, but it's really cool. I paid $10 for it at the Goodwill! Here's a pic...


WOW now that is to cool!!


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, coool score. i'm doing a lab scene this year. i think i'll put this for referance.
yikes giggle fairy, i think that is YIKES
spooky, i'd say you scored. can't wait to see pics of that baby. did you take before and after?
terror, i've tried to buy those heads off ebay, they go for a lot more than $10.00. otherwise i would have one. very nice score. obseessed, cool idea on the alien head. i was going to use mine as a man turned to stone after seeing medussa
bluefrog, do you think the person getting rid of the table might find muscle for you for a small fee? sad to pass up such a good score


----------



## Guest

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh my gooness! Wow you guys have found some great finds and of course the minute the snow lets up Mr. Gris is out scooping up all the littel blow mold critters in the area
> 
> Well I did find an incredible find and while its not really halloween related and really more for my yard and garden it can be transformed into something great for Halloween. Ive been wanting a water feature for my back yard for sometime now. Something to hear the sound of running water when Im out by the pool. I wanted a water fountain, however I wanted a solid concrete one. All of my statues are solid concrete and while heavy they allow me to stain then and give them that old wold look.
> This weekend hubby and I were at a nursery looking for sod of all things and I finally spotted the perfect water fountain. It lends itself to that old English garden feel I like, It was solid concrete, the perfect size and had a great spot for a SKULL TOPPER or BAT TOPPER for halloween
> Now pricing these we new they went for around $300, but thought well it cant hurt to ask, so while I closed my eyes and waited for the inevitable price that I knew I couldnt afford, we ask....He says well it needs a pump so $150. Now this sounds good so far because it so happens we have a pump. I dont know why but hubby has all sorts of crap in that garage. So my husband comes back at me all excited thinking Ill jump at it. I say...'See if you can get it for $100" He says "Babe $150 for solid concrete and that size is a great deal" I say "Listen the lady on TV says it doesnt hurt to ask for more off so lets just see. Well he asks, the lil man winces and says I dont know lets ask the owner. Well Very LONG story short, the truth is those fountains are not moving in this economy so $100 it was. Now I realize compared to the prices of a garage sale it doesnt sound like a deal but down here where I live these things are not easy to come by and this was the perfect look for what I wanted AND it was large and solid so. My score..... a gorgeous water fountain solid concrete for $100. Only problem it had is it was peach  so I got to work and after some paint and stain it now matches all my other great finds. Im going to attempt to post a pic if it doesnt work Ill get one on here later. I already have ideas for Halloween with fog and skulls too*



Nice score I cant wait to see the pics!! I always love getting someone to lower the price


----------



## Guest

Wednesday Yard Sales are a bit unusual around here but I found one today. I was able to score a huge styrofoam pirates treasure trunk! Original price tag was still on it for 30.00 and I picked it up for 3.00. I love this time of year! This will go great with Pirates Cove I am building this year.


----------



## GiggleFairy

OMG MR. GRIS! THAT IS FABULOUS! SO MUCH SO THAT I'M YELLING!


----------



## obsessedjack

Mr. Gris said:


> Wednesday Yard Sales are a bit unusual around here but I found one today. I was able to score a huge styrofoam pirates treasure trunk! Original price tag was still on it for 30.00 and I picked it up for 3.00. I love this time of year! This will go great with Pirates Cove I am building this year.


WOW!! you find all the cool stuff at garage sales! I'm so Jelly!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> Wednesday Yard Sales are a bit unusual around here but I found one today. I was able to score a huge styrofoam pirates treasure trunk! Original price tag was still on it for 30.00 and I picked it up for 3.00. I love this time of year! This will go great with Pirates Cove I am building this year.


*Love it!! Just love it!!!*


----------



## Guest

Mr. Gris said:


> Wednesday Yard Sales are a bit unusual around here but I found one today. I was able to score a huge styrofoam pirates treasure trunk! Original price tag was still on it for 30.00 and I picked it up for 3.00. I love this time of year! This will go great with Pirates Cove I am building this year.


WOW! That is fantastic! and the price is perfect!!! Great score!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Ok here is the pic of the fountain I told you all I scored last weekend. Still working on the finish but it was a putrid peach and now a nice old world look It runs for about $600 its solid concrete and we got it for $100*


----------



## GiggleFairy

WOW! That's a great piece Spookilicious!


----------



## Guest

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok here is the pic of the fountain I told you all I scored last weekend. Still working on the finish but it was a putrid peach and now a nice old world look It runs for about $600 its solid concrete and we got it for $100*


Spookie I loooove that fountain and the best part is that you get to display it year round!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow gris, that is an awesome treasure chest. looks like a nice size too.
all you guys are so lucky. garage sales haven't started here yet. still waiting for nicer weather. all the snow is gone finally.
spooky mama, that is a nice fountain. you can for sure have fun interchanging decor on that baby


----------



## kittyvibe

awesome finds lately! woot woot!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Mom & I went to Goodwill today looking for one specific Easter thing... and ended up leaving with something for Halloween!



















$6! He's a good weight too, so he won't fall over and break like our cheapy old gargoyle did last year.


----------



## kittyvibe

oooo he is so cool!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Mom & I went to Goodwill today looking for one specific Easter thing... and ended up leaving with something for Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $6! He's a good weight too, so he won't fall over and break like our cheapy old gargoyle did last year.



*I ABSOLUTELY LOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!!! Great find!!!!!!!*


----------



## GiggleFairy

First of all, I'm loving the name Lil Ghouliette. Too cute! Secondly, that is a GREAT gargoyle. And you can't beat the price. I love Goodwill. I'm so full of love tonight!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

GiggleFairy said:


> First of all, I'm loving the name Lil Ghouliette. Too cute! Secondly, that is a GREAT gargoyle. And you can't beat the price. I love Goodwill. I'm so full of love tonight!


Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Awesome Gargoyle LG!!!

I hit a couple sales today and found some great vintage Beistle Cutouts still in the original packing! I love collecting these there are just so many childhood memories attached.


----------



## obsessedjack

Oh my gosh how cute! Very vintage looking. very cool.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> Awesome Gargoyle LG!!!
> 
> I hit a couple sales today and found some great vintage Beistle Cutouts still in the original packing! I love collecting these there are just so many childhood memories attached.


*OMG! I love those!!!! Give them to me LOL*


----------



## obsessedjack

no me me me!!! I want them first!!! haha


----------



## GraveCaptor

Mr. Gris said:


> Awesome Gargoyle LG!!!
> 
> I hit a couple sales today and found some great vintage Beistle Cutouts still in the original packing! I love collecting these there are just so many childhood memories attached.


WOW this brings back memories. That is the exact set my mom would pull out for halloween when i was in my single digit years.


----------



## Guest

I knew everybody would love seeing these  I have a good collection of these going now. I will say this is the first time I have found them still in their package 30 yrs later. They usually come to me bent and slightly torn or taped.


----------



## bethene

Gris, love the vintage collection, I remember those, was older than you when they were out but for sure remember them, especially the witch - and wow, what a great treasure chest, will be great with the pirate theme!!
Spooki, am so loving the bird bath- you did a good job painting/staining it!!
lil gouliette(great name  ) , what a great gargoyle. love the lion look to him, great find!!


----------



## bethene

well, I got 3 things at a thrift store today, 3 shiatzu massagers. I have been looking for over a year for them, every flea market, garage sale, and thrift store, and FINALLY I found not one but 3!!!!!!!! cheap too, not sure why the different pricing but one was $2.00, one $3.00, and one $8.00 - said on the tag they had all been tested, so am looking forward to some prop making with these, whooo hooo, I am excited about them!!!!!
oh, and a cool looking bottle with peppers in vinegar, for my potion bottle collection, am leaving as is and calling it pickled witch fingers, or some such thing,


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Bethene 3 Massagers!!!!!!!!!!! You are so lucky good for you girl!!!*


----------



## kittyvibe

LOVE LOVE LOVE the cutouts! Did I mention I love them? I too collect vintage.  You got a lucky find there!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, nice cutouts. the nicest thing of all is you can collect a lot, and they take up less room.
bethene, nice finds. what you going to do with the massagers?


----------



## Scatterbrains

I picked up one of these at the thrift store..


----------



## hallorenescene

scatters, i like that. are you going to have a mother ghoul holding her baby? or what? i love the little booties


----------



## bethene

thanks Hallo, not totally sure what I will do, have a couple of ideas, a ground breaker zombie, in the monster for my lab, , may be a spider victim, not sure, depends on the tutorials I find that i can figure out!!!!!!
Great chair, Scatterbrains, what are you going to do with it?


----------



## hallorenescene

bethie, keep me updated, you know i love seeing what you do. i like your mad lab idea.


----------



## Scatterbrains

hallorenescene said:


> scatters, i like that. are you going to have a mother ghoul holding her baby? or what? i love the little booties


It'll will serve as some sort of throne...not quite sure for what yet whether it's for one of my pumpkin-headed skeletons or a zombie... then I'll flank it with a couple of my Angel's of Death


----------



## GiggleFairy

Scatterbrains said:


> It'll will serve as some sort of throne...not quite sure for what yet whether it's for one of my pumpkin-headed skeletons or a zombie... then I'll flank it with a couple of my Angel's of Death




As soon as you posted that response I immediately thought of Prom Night or Carrie - you know - the bloody prom queen with her tiara, roses, PROM QUEEN sash . . . .


----------



## hallorenescene

Scatterbrains said:


> It'll will serve as some sort of throne...not quite sure for what yet whether it's for one of my pumpkin-headed skeletons or a zombie... then I'll flank it with a couple of my Angel's of Death


i vote a pumpkin headed skele and the angel of deaths sound really good. i love angels of death
giggle, cool prom queen suggestion


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Mom & I hit up a couple more Goodwills & local thrift stores... nothing ready-to-go like the gargoyle I posted about a couple pages back, but we did find some stuff for headstones we're plotting to make.




























That last piece is kinda heavy... so maybe it won't work out... but maybe it will. IDK. We'll see!


----------



## rockplayson

Today I managed to get a one of those huge carved pumpkins for $2.50 at goodwill.
This is the kind of pumpkin you can can easily cut the bottom out of and use it for a costume.


----------



## obsessedjack

@ lil ghouliette 
Nice finds. Those would go so well with tombstones. 
@rockplayson 
you should post a picture. I want to get a huge pumpkin for my pumpkin patch this year. i need some bigger props man. very cool find.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh I love the angels lil Ghoulette great find and that last one looks like you could do something really interesting with it*


----------



## hallorenescene

lil. nice finds. i love that last piece. what is it supposed to be? it will make a perfect tombstone piece, or you could work it into a mausoleum piece.
rock, can you post a pic of your pumpkin. sweet how you are going to use it


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

@ Hallorenescene : It's like... a part of a table top water feature... I think? IDK... I can't really tell how it's supposed to pump water... maybe it's just supposed to be decoration. But when I saw it, I couldn't pass it up. 

Yay for random stuff at Goodwill. lol.


----------



## icyuod2

Lil Ghouliette said:


> @ Hallorenescene : It's like... a part of a table top water feature... I think? IDK... I can't really tell how it's supposed to pump water... maybe it's just supposed to be decoration. But when I saw it, I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Yay for random stuff at Goodwill. lol.


Is there a small hole in it? (around the grapes or out the bottom or back?)
If not i would guess its cast from a mold that was a water feature but never turned into one. is it plaster based or something different?

If its not plaster, a deep tray, drill, small hose and a micro pump/powerhead (aquarium) Is all you need to turn it into a blood feature! lol.
Nice score!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I am as happy as a clown in a midget car! I scored at Goodwill yesterday AND I got a Pay It Forward Surprise in the mail today! I charged my camera battery so I can take pics of everything. My goal is to get the photos posted tomorrow.


----------



## whichypoo

We got these at the auctions .. got realy realy lucky


----------



## GiggleFairy

Those are some great finds whichypoo.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchie, i love love love all of it. that last picture, my daughter went to a goodwill and saw one just like it. she dragged me there and i bought it. so nice it looks


----------



## whichypoo

GiggleFairy said:


> Those are some great finds whichypoo.


Thank you .. Love the look on the nutcracker standing next to the naked headless girl LOL


----------



## whichypoo

hallorenescene said:


> witchie, i love love love all of it. that last picture, my daughter went to a goodwill and saw one just like it. she dragged me there and i bought it. so nice it looks


Dont ya just love them.. this one is a smaller one than I have in the dragon room. but I still could not pass it up..I use the led candles I got from spencers.. in them .. try to stay away from fire as much as possible


----------



## wiccanlord

hi whichypoo ,love the candle holder,some of the prices people are paying are great,happy days to get a bargin


----------



## kittyvibe

I love all that stuff, especially the nutcracker and wall sconce


----------



## rockplayson

Giant Pumpkin only $2.50 at goodwill. (got it on color tag day at 50% off)

Do you think this would make a nice mask?


----------



## obsessedjack

Oh I love your pumpkin!!! I have one just like that but I need to get some more to make a patch. Very good deal on that by the way.


----------



## NOWHINING

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok here is the pic of the fountain I told you all I scored last weekend. Still working on the finish but it was a putrid peach and now a nice old world look It runs for about $600 its solid concrete and we got it for $100*


 
that is wonderful!!!


----------



## Guest

Heres a bizarre twist the pumpkin came to the patch on his own!! This guy was in my yard sitting next to my Easter Bunny when I got home tonight. I must be a local Halloween Deposit station  Please keep them coming!!! This guy is HUUUUUUUUUUGE! I love random acts of Halloweening.


----------



## obsessedjack

omg! That's so awesome! Ahh man I want a pumpkin like that soooooo bad it hurts!!!!


----------



## Guest

obsessedjack said:


> omg! That's so awesome! Ahh man I want a pumpkin like that soooooo bad it hurts!!!!


You will get one I bet soon enough  He has a split in him but I am going to hit him with some liquid insulation and paint him a fresh coat of orange.


----------



## kittyvibe

yes very good deal on the pumpkin. I got a huge one like that for $10


----------



## BlueFrog

Wonderful pumpkin. I'm so impressed that people remember your house even near the H2H point of the year when they want to commit random acts of Halloween.


----------



## Guest

whichypoo said:


> We got these at the auctions .. got realy realy lucky


These are amazing finds I so love the nutcracker! What was the machine initially used for?


----------



## rockplayson

mr. gris what a lovley pumpkin. 

Since we are in a thirft store topic, does goodwill usally put out both new and used halloween stuff in October? This is the first goodwill that I'v actually taken time to shop at. When I got this pumpkin a few days ago the cashier said it was a lucky but early find.


----------



## diajoh

The machine looks like a hypothermia unit. It helps keep regulate heat on patients.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

rockplayson, Goodwill usually puts out any Halloween stuff when they get it. My local Goodwill has been putting out Halloween stuff since this past Sept.


----------



## Kymmm

The Goodwill near me puts their Halloween stuff out in September & October. You usually don't see anything Halloween related until then.


----------



## hollowscreamer

the Goodwill stores around here puts out whatever is given to them, when its given, any time of the year. the ones here separates the holiday things on different shelves according to the holiday its for.


----------



## Deadna

I got this today since it was half off at our local thrift store,cost $7.50...also got a walker for $4 and the satin gloves in the upper right of the wedding dress picture are in the toy departmant at Dollar General for $1.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...plies-picture65339-7-50-thrift-store-find.jpg


----------



## icyuod2

I went antique shopping today (hit a bunch of those stores where peeps can rent a small area to sell thier antiques)

I ended up spending almost $100 on old glass bottles. 








These are my fav's (and they account for more than 1/2 the money spent.)








the old bunsen burner was $20 (smells like its full of moonshine)
the old acid bottles were also $10 each.








I've started putting the domes to good use (building bases and little bone critters.)








And last but not least, the cast iron blood bucket i found for my embalming table.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Hey icyuod2, if you can fork it over I say GO FOR IT! I've paid a pretty penny for items before because they were so perfect for my needs. (Ahem, I just spent $20 on a zombie chocolate bunny for God's sake! LOL!)

The acid bottles are fabulous! I would have bought them as well. I have an addiction for glass for some reason. Bottles, glasses, dishes - I'm a sucker. Just bought a ton of them from Goodwill this week. 



On another note, I was about to go to bed. Yes, I've been up all night. BUT, I saw this on the internet: Saturday, April 2, 7-11am. Furniture, Appliances, Antiques, Baby Items, Lawn Equipment, Clothes, Etc. Come enjoy walking through our neighborhood and find the treasures you've been looking for! There are 26 garage sales in the neighborhood. Please print the attached map in order to enjoy them all.

SURELY someone amongst these 26 houses will have something I can use!  I'm so excited. Can't wait! I just need to stay up for 60 more minutes. Hope I don't fall asleep! *yawns*


----------



## icyuod2

happy hunting giggle fairy! here's hoping you score large! It's still alittle cold up here,( 8*c) but i'll be out doing the garage sale thing also.

Yeah I knew as soon as i saw them, that those acid bottles where coming home with me.


----------



## GiggleFairy

icyuod2 said:


> happy hunting giggle fairy! here's hoping you score large! It's still alittle cold up here,( 8*c) but i'll be out doing the garage sale thing also.
> 
> Yeah I knew as soon as i saw them, that those acid bottles where coming home with me.




Okay, I'm off! Hopefully I'll have some good stuff to post.


----------



## crazy xmas

Nice score Icyuod2 those bottles are awesome!


----------



## Si-cotik

Deadna your picture doesnt show

Cool bottles and glass domes.


----------



## DarkMatter

Deadna, When I try to view those pics on that link. All I get is a white page with nothing on it.


----------



## BlueFrog

GiggleFairy said:


> The acid bottles are fabulous! I would have bought them as well. I have an addiction for glass for some reason. Bottles, glasses, dishes - I'm a sucker. Just bought a ton of them from Goodwill this week.


Thank goodness I am, once again, Not Alone! My collection of glass bottles and such rivals my silverplate addiction. Actually, I think it's worse. Put a pretty or unusual piece of glassware in front of me and I must have it. My collection of glasses for alcoholic beverages is a little frightening, especially since I don't drink.

*Icyuod2*, you may have paid a "lot" for those acid bottles but down here, they would have cost you at least 3x the price. I paid $10 for a little poison bottle at a rummage sale and considered myself fortunate. Fantastic pieces, all the way around.


----------



## NOWHINING

neat finds everyone. I have not been soo lucky....


----------



## GiggleFairy

BlueFrog said:


> Thank goodness I am, once again, Not Alone! My collection of glass bottles and such rivals my silverplate addiction. Actually, I think it's worse. Put a pretty or unusual piece of glassware in front of me and I must have it. My collection of glasses for alcoholic beverages is a little frightening, especially since I don't drink.


Okay THAT is spooky! I'm not a drinker either, but by God I can serve just about ANYTHING in the appropriate glass/bowl.


----------



## RCIAG

Went to Goodwill today & they had a TON of Halloween stuff from Joann's!!

I bought some silicone Wilton baking molds. One was shaped like witch hats the other was small pumpkins. I also got some silicone pumpkin shaped trivits (that was the actual spelling on the tag), a couple of ghosts on a stick, several cookie cutters (bat, pumpkin, skull, tombstone, 2 cats & a ghost), and these Martha Stewart cake stencils:










The original prices on stuff was ridonkulous. I'm sure the baking molds were over $15, the "trivits" were $9.99 each & while they were pretty good sized, they weren't worth $10. Most of the stuff was $2 or less. The "trivits" were 96 cents each. They had some kids costumes but it was just ninjas & witches which didn't interest me. I've never found this much Halloween stuff even near Halloween!!

The crazy thing is I don't even really bake!! I plan on using most of the molds for paper mache or clay. I'll post the pics later.


----------



## Deadna

Si-cotik said:


> Deadna your picture doesnt show
> 
> Cool bottles and glass domes.


That's weird! It is in my album and not in a private one and the link works fine for me. Here is an embedded pic. If it doesn't show I have no clue what else to try....it's just a picture of a wedding dress and veil so your are not missing much


----------



## kittyvibe

GiggleFairy said:


> On another note, I was about to go to bed. Yes, I've been up all night. BUT, I saw this on the internet: Saturday, April 2, 7-11am. Furniture, Appliances, Antiques, Baby Items, Lawn Equipment, Clothes, Etc. Come enjoy walking through our neighborhood and find the treasures you've been looking for! There are 26 garage sales in the neighborhood. Please print the attached map in order to enjoy them all.
> 
> SURELY someone amongst these 26 houses will have something I can use!  I'm so excited. Can't wait! I just need to stay up for 60 more minutes. Hope I don't fall asleep! *yawns*


Ahhh, I see in you a sister who also cannot resist the lure song of a neighborhood sale! After getting your zzzzz, what'ya get? 

RCIAG- looooooove the stuff you got!


----------



## icyuod2

I'm curious also giggle fairy.

Was a total bust on my end.lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama

RCIAG said:


> Went to Goodwill today & they had a TON of Halloween stuff from Joann's!!
> 
> I bought some silicone Wilton baking molds. One was shaped like witch hats the other was small pumpkins. I also got some silicone pumpkin shaped trivits (that was the actual spelling on the tag), a couple of ghosts on a stick, several cookie cutters (bat, pumpkin, skull, tombstone, 2 cats & a ghost), and these Martha Stewart cake stencils:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original prices on stuff was ridonkulous. I'm sure the baking molds were over $15, the "trivits" were $9.99 each & while they were pretty good sized, they weren't worth $10. Most of the stuff was $2 or less. The "trivits" were 96 cents each. They had some kids costumes but it was just ninjas & witches which didn't interest me. I've never found this much Halloween stuff even near Halloween!!
> 
> The crazy thing is I don't even really bake!! I plan on using most of the molds for paper mache or clay. I'll post the pics later.


*That is so awesome! you can do so much with those and the baked goods with the halloween theme with add so much to your party*


----------



## RCIAG

Like I said, I really don't bake much, but now that I have the stuff I may have to bake something at least once.

I tend to repurpose stuff like that. I bought some chocolate eyeball molds & used them to make paper mache eyeballs.

The stencils will be useful for ANY kind of stenciling, not just on a cake.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

some friend of my parents is giving me their whole collection! I have only seen it years ago but there were some animated props. Big Score! Gotta go pick it up.


----------



## RCIAG

Here's my loot!


----------



## NOWHINING

RCIAG these are nice finds! HEy ME A BAKER HINT HINT kidding!


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, i bake and i love them. i was in joanns the other day. none of that stuff in my joanns. you got some cool stuff. i love those little ghosts
deadna, your picture didn't show for me either. 
giggle, yes, what did you get? were you lucky? 
i saw one garage sale last week, didn't go though. yeasterday was georgous, so the sales should be starting.
sorry to hear you got no where on your hunt icy.
little, post pics when you get your score. that is so lucky


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, your picture didn't show for me either.


I used a friends computer to see what was going on and ALL my albums are gone. I have no clue what is up 
I can still see everything just fine here at home whether I'm logged in or not.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Deadna said:


> I used a friends computer to see what was going on and ALL my albums are gone. I have no clue what is up
> I can still see everything just fine here at home whether I'm logged in or not.




I noticed that all of your albums are gone as well.


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> rciag, i bake and i love them. i was in joanns the other day. none of that stuff in my joanns. you got some cool stuff. i love those little ghosts
> deadna, your picture didn't show for me either.
> giggle, yes, what did you get? were you lucky?
> i saw one garage sale last week, didn't go though. yeasterday was georgous, so the sales should be starting.
> sorry to hear you got no where on your hunt icy.
> little, post pics when you get your score. that is so lucky




Well, considering I have more stuff under my bed than about 23 of those houses combined, I was expecting a bit more. BUT I did get a few good deals. I posted pics in another thread and I hate to cross post. Head over to my page and look in my album. I'm still photographing and posting.


----------



## Pacnwwolf

Not sure if this is the spot but I spotted this on the local CL if anyone is interested.

http://spokane.craigslist.org/fuo/2285011321.html

http://spokane.craigslist.org/for/2303642608.html


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh man I never get those types of adds here on craigslist  *


----------



## Pacnwwolf

If I had the money I may investigate further but since I dont I figured I would toss them up on here for anyone that may be interested.


----------



## Deadna

GiggleFairy said:


> I noticed that all of your albums are gone as well.


Try again and let me know.....
I unchecked some boxes that might have fixed it altho' I don't know how they got checked in the first place 
You'd think after being here for so many years I'd learn my way around this place...lol!


----------



## obsessedjack

Found these today. I accidentally posted these in the wrong thread but oh well. Here goes. 



















Didn't find exactly what I was looking for but we'll see if I get luckier once fall starts to creep up on us.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Ooooooh I love that lady!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Ditto Gigglefairy she is Fabulous!*


----------



## icyuod2

Found the last item I needed to finish off the embalming table.

One bad ass bone clever! ($10)









With that I added the finishing touches.

I actually used envirotec-lite pour on clear coat with a couple different colorsof red paint.

It always looks wet (dries like glass) and is somewhat translucent. (thicker it gets, the more opaque it becomes.) My color might not be perfect, but it sure does give the illusion of wet blood.


----------



## obsessedjack

Wow that's a really cool effect. Nice job.


----------



## NOWHINING

niccccceeee!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Awesome table!!


----------



## icyuod2

It's strangely comfortable. muhuhuhuhuhuhuhu
wanna try? 

thx guys and gals


----------



## The Man

Found these cookie cutters for a $1 each.


----------



## obsessedjack

very cool!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Cool cookie cutters!


----------



## hollowscreamer

those cookies will be great fun to decorate!!! 

where did ya find them at?


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'm loving the cookie cutters as well. Who are they made by?


----------



## The Man

GiggleFairy said:


> I'm loving the cookie cutters as well. Who are they made by?


They are made by the Willams Sonoma company.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GiggleFairy said:


> I'm loving the cookie cutters as well. Who are they made by?



I recognize those cutters. Those are from the Williams-Sonoma Kids line of cooking equipment. You can see the wsKids logo on them. Not on their website any longer but probably can be found on eBay and such.


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, your set up is to die for. and with that cleaver so close by, i think i would have second thoughts about trying out that table. lol. again, very nice set up
the man, nice cookie cutters.


----------



## icyuod2

Thank ya very much!
Things are really starting to fall into place.








I'm currently building one of those 3 channel light organs (electronic's kit build)
They are used to make lights flash to the beat of music (low mid and high freq.)
I'm gonna use it with a sound track on my ipod to give the illusion a of faulty old electrical system. 

short vid for ya. (I just threw in button flashers) Light organs still not finished.
View My Video


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, you really have it going on there. it looks for real and should scare the pants off even the bravest.


----------



## halloween71

icyuod2 said:


> Thank ya very much!
> Things are really starting to fall into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently building one of those 3 channel light organs (electronic's kit build)
> They are used to make lights flash to the beat of music (low mid and high freq.)
> I'm gonna use it with a sound track on my ipod to give the illusion a of faulty old electrical system.
> 
> short vid for ya. (I just threw in button flashers) Light organs still not finished.
> View My Video


That looks great!!!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

i really don't want to buy any more Halloween stuff right now i have to much,but its a sickness that i have,driving home yesterday and saw this stuff in a garage sale l couldn't resist the girl , 

scarecrow and misc. ,the husband says $10 dollar for all of it that nobody's been interested in it all day except me, after i pay the wife says there are 6 more boxes in the back shed and i can have it all for $20,bunch of masks and costumes,3 foggers,and a ton of the cute Halloween which I'm not into ,ould have been a good deal for someone,


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD




----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD




----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

i put her on my pvc frame any body know who made her or name not she how the hands are supposed to go


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD




----------



## Eyegore

Cool stuff. The second pic, almost looks like it was/could be a stalkaround costume.


----------



## hollowscreamer

wow!!! awesome finds ... i love this kind of stuff hehehe


----------



## Spookilicious mama

icyuod2 said:


> Thank ya very much!
> Things are really starting to fall into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently building one of those 3 channel light organs (electronic's kit build)
> They are used to make lights flash to the beat of music (low mid and high freq.)
> I'm gonna use it with a sound track on my ipod to give the illusion a of faulty old electrical system.
> 
> short vid for ya. (I just threw in button flashers) Light organs still not finished.
> View My Video


*WOW!!! That room is really something and has such detail!!! Great job!*


----------



## whichypoo

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


>


her name is distoria 
http://www.halloweenmart.com/halloween-decorations/Hanging-Prop-Decorations/distoria

they dont sell her anymore. I also got her at a garage sale . looks really cool in a window .


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

whichypoo,thank you ,i see how the hands go now


----------



## icyuod2

Spookilicious mama said:


> *WOW!!! That room is really something and has such detail!!! Great job!*


thx you.
you know what they say, "the devil is in the details." 








now i just gotta find enough items and liquids to fill all these wonder old bottles.
And lets not forget stoppers. 


btw I dig the scarecrow. Nice score!


----------



## spookyone

BlueFrog said:


> More finds.


oh wow those are neat ! i like the red bottle nice find!


----------



## spookyone

icyuod2 said:


> thx you.
> you know what they say, "the devil is in the details."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i just gotta find enough items and liquids to fill all these wonder old bottles.
> And lets not forget stoppers.
> 
> 
> btw I dig the scarecrow. Nice score!


fangtastic bottles!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


>


 

ME! ME! ME! ME! i will buy it if you do not want it!


----------



## kittyvibe

NOWHINING said:


> ME! ME! ME! ME! i will buy it if you do not want it!


o wow! I love the bat skull thingy! I have that lantern with the skulls. I love it too, I wish I could get more but for some reason they were so expensive in the stores. I got mine last one on half off ($5)


----------



## hollowscreamer

i LOVE that bat skully thingy too lol!!!! and the other skull!!!! oh heck .. i like allll of it! lol

does the skull lanterns light up? my daughter has one like them and it lights up. i wish i could find cool stuff like that !


----------



## Guest

Oh the skull bat thing is so cool!!!! Great finds everone!!!

Today I was out and about at a sale and found a 1964 Addams Family The Thing piggy bank. This bank is awesome Thing grabs your coin and take it into his black box. Best part is that the bank came in the original box. They sell upwards of 100.00 on ebay so its a great score.


----------



## obsessedjack

Wow that's got to be such a collectible. Nice find Mr. Gris. And it being still in the box! Bonus points!


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, you need to do a nature walk for bottle fillers. seeds, pods, twigs, thorns. and walking is fun. 
lake, nice scores and price. i fell in love with the scarecrow right away. distortia grew on me real fast. i have the bat thingy and a similar skull. and i have some styrafoam heads. i also have one of those skull lanterns.
gris, very cool score.


----------



## creepingdth

i love the piggy bank. may i ask how much you snagged it for?


----------



## icyuod2

hallorenescene said:


> icy, you need to do a nature walk for bottle fillers. seeds, pods, twigs, thorns. and walking is fun.
> lake, nice scores and price. i fell in love with the scarecrow right away. distortia grew on me real fast. i have the bat thingy and a similar skull. and i have some styrafoam heads.
> gris, very cool score.


took your advise and started a moss jar.


----------



## hollowscreamer

off to the woods for a long pieceful walk i go with a basket in hand 
hope it doesnt rain! it does look cloudy


----------



## BlueFrog

*hollowscreamer*, don't forget to wear a red hood


----------



## halloween71

I would love to see the thing bank out of the box what a cool find!


----------



## offmymeds

Yes Yes, can we see Thing out of the box! BTW....great score!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Hit up 2 Goodwills on a lark. And jackpot!









These candlesticks are most likely going to end up on a headstone. One was $1.99, and the other was $.99, because it was chipped.









This was something mom picked up. I was kinda iffy on it. But, she has a vision... and I'm sure it'll look amazing as a headstone topper for deceased twins.  $4.99.


















This guy is from the same Goodwill we got our last gargoyle at! Officially naming it the Gargoyle Goodwill. $3.99.









We almost missed this one. Also going to be for a headstone. Probably an obelisk topper. $2.99.

And saving my favourite for last...


















I love these SO MUCH. Mom thinks the yellow glass makes it look too 70's... so we may or may not end up using that part of them. But I love the glass too... so hopefully I can talk her out of nixing them. $3.99 each. 

Quite happy with this haul.


----------



## hollowscreamer

very cool stuff!!!


----------



## blackfog

Nice finds everyone! I love those candle holders with the amber glass just the way they are!


----------



## BlueFrog

I agree, I love the amber glass candleholders exactly as they are! Great scores. 

All hail Mr. Gris! All hail Mr. Gris! Thanks to his patient tutelage, I lugged a GINORMOUS blow mold pumpkin and a small cat with pumpkin back from a nearby rummage sale for the combined price of $5. The $10 per TARDIS-like bag price on all clothing items yielded me two men's tuxedos (jacket, shirt, and pants), a puffy-sleeved costume shirt, an oddly appealing peacock-colored vest, a blond curly wig, a kid's shirt with attached vest... probably more I'm not even thinking about. Add in a Gemmy animated Christmas mouse who's getting a costume change for Halloween, a GITD rubber rat, some nice foam pumpkins (two of which I haven't seen before), a kid's long blonde wig, and two Hartland horses, all for about another $6, and it was quite a haul! 

Many, many more recent finds in need of reporting but for now, I am soaking in bath salts until my skin pickles. A full day of estate & rummage saling has taken its toll.


----------



## hallorenescene

icyuod2 said:


> took your advise and started a moss jar.


intrigued. what is a moss jar. 
halloween screamer, a basket rocks. any luck?

blue frog, love your red hood comment. lol.

lil, everything you got was great, but the best was your angel and your gargoyle. 

blue, blow molds? i am jealous. 

i've made it to 2 and missed 2 so far.

a lady i work with told me one of my grandsons granmother has some stuff to give me. she's given me really cool stuff in the past. i am anxious to see what she's got.


----------



## hollowscreamer

(halloween screamer, a basket rocks. any luck?)

nope .. no treasure hunting today, i didnrt get to go cuz it did end up raining 

im off work tomorrow too so maybe i will be able to try it again!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*LIL ghoulette!!! your favorite is my favorite but I wouldnt change the glass. I think if you put them in your cemetery with the right lighting you'll be happy with the glass. Even if you put them in your house I think the glass really adds something! Fabulous finds!!!*


----------



## crazy xmas

Wow awesome score you got a lot of cool things Lil Ghouliette!


----------



## Moxlonibus

I love the old decorations like that. I'm jealous also.


----------



## IshWitch

I picked up another Shiatsu, so gave it to Dr.TerrorEyes!
I probably have nearly a dozen and he hasn't even found one yet! So I paid if forward to my pal!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

More goodies, from another Goodwill. 









$9.99. A little pricey, but imagine it atop a headstone.









$1.99. IDK what we're gonna do with him, but he is small and was cheap.









$3.99. The pick of the day.   Love this thing.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Lil Ghouliette*, please ask your Goodwill to ship cool stuff to my local stores ASAP! Yet another round of wonderful goodies, especially that amazing creepy guy with the scythe. Awesomeness.


----------



## Guest

halloween71 said:


> I would love to see the thing bank out of the box what a cool find!


I will get Thing out of the box and take a pic for you all he truelly is cool. To answer the other question I paid $5.00 for him


----------



## Guest

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Hit up 2 Goodwills on a lark. And jackpot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These candlesticks are most likely going to end up on a headstone. One was $1.99, and the other was $.99, because it was chipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was something mom picked up. I was kinda iffy on it. But, she has a vision... and I'm sure it'll look amazing as a headstone topper for deceased twins.  $4.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is from the same Goodwill we got our last gargoyle at! Officially naming it the Gargoyle Goodwill. $3.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We almost missed this one. Also going to be for a headstone. Probably an obelisk topper. $2.99.
> 
> And saving my favourite for last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these SO MUCH. Mom thinks the yellow glass makes it look too 70's... so we may or may not end up using that part of them. But I love the glass too... so hopefully I can talk her out of nixing them. $3.99 each.
> 
> Quite happy with this haul.


Oh wow I love the Gargoyle!!! Dont show Spookie that she will steal it!!!


----------



## Guest

As for me today I scored alot of stuff. If its rustic, antique, odd, wierd or wild I drag it home. My top buy today was a 1960s hydrolic barber chair. The chair needs reupholstered but all hydrolics work and its awesome for a little Sweeney Todd scene  

My second favorite find of the day was a vintage board game. I love and collect old toys and games. We recently had a thread on old Halloween board games and this one fits right in. Which Witch made by Milton Bradley in 1970. This game is 100% complete and in great shape. This also carries a hefty online price so I was stoked to find it for $2.00.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

BlueFrog said:


> *Lil Ghouliette*, please ask your Goodwill to ship cool stuff to my local stores ASAP! Yet another round of wonderful goodies, especially that amazing creepy guy with the scythe. Awesomeness.


I'll tell the AZ Goodwills to spread the love.


----------



## Si-cotik

I'm living in the wrong place..lol My thrit stores have nothing like any of this


----------



## Terror Tom

Mr. Gris, that board game is way cool!!!


----------



## Guest

Terror Tom said:


> Mr. Gris, that board game is way cool!!!


Thanks!! I cant wait to play it


----------



## katshead42

Wow that board game looks awesome!


----------



## Guest

Heres the barber chair I picked up. Yes the upholstery is rough but I know a guy who can clean that up. The hydrolics work and chair swivels great. I paid $10.00 so I cant complain and it will look good with a blucky getting shaved in it.


----------



## hallorenescene

lil. you sure find the cool stuff

gris, looks like a good start to another productive year.


----------



## icyuod2

hallorenescene said:


> intrigued. what is a moss jar.


Well first ya find a jar. then go for a walk (as advised)
locate moss, and place set moss in a jar.


----------



## hallorenescene

icyuod2 said:


> Well first ya find a jar. then go for a walk (as advised)
> locate moss, and place set moss in a jar.


that's easy enough. i thought you were doing one of those jars where you put certain items in, then you add a little water, close the lid, and it's supposed to create an ideal atmosphere and even rain in there. everything grows.


----------



## katshead42

Wow that chair is great!


----------



## kittyvibe

wow Mr Gris! love the board game! There some great finds lately from everyone! :3

I went into Goodwill (the practically retail priced one)- 

Got these 2 jars for my witches shelf- 










This build a bear and big stuffed fishy- I might use the fish for my new prop Im making, unsure yet.


----------



## BlueFrog

Neat finds, kittyvibe. I have a jar from that series which reads "Ashes of My Ex-Husband" which has been a huge hit for Love Sucks, and which is coming out this year for Halloween as well.


----------



## obsessedjack

How cool. I like those jars. I went there for the first time a couple weeks ago I have noticed as well that goodwill is not as cheap as I thought it would be.


----------



## kittyvibe

ya, when I asked the clerk if the price on the bear was correct, she said to me "its a build a bear!" as if that explained the reason for being almost retail priced. lol. 

I pressed her along and said I was just making sure the price was correct for the bear seeing as this was a thrift store, $9 is almost retail. ($10-12 plush on the low end up to $25). 

She just stated that the cheapest BAB is $15 and $9 is a good price since it comes with the shirt. (IMO, not for used plush).

Maybe if it was minty fresh, with no stains, and had the tags. They ruined the shirt it came with by poking it with the price gun, now theres a big hole in it. 

Oh well, Im happy the most with my jars, and not exactly halloween related, I couldnt believe I was able to get a Telco large motionette of Mrs Bunny for $6.06. I didnt know but it goes for $70 plus shipping on ebay. I originally thought to use it for zombie bunny repaint but now I have to keep as is.


----------



## GiggleFairy

LOL! I love the jars kittyvibe.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds kitty. i like your little person mug off to the side as well


----------



## Stochey

Look at this awesome fountain I got at Goodwill for only $1.99!

It doesn't have a pump though... I asked for suggestions and pump type in the props section... 

Hopefully I'll have blood pump through the pot thing she's holding by Halloween. 

View attachment 16130


----------



## obsessedjack

Wow that's a steal for that fountain. Nice find.


----------



## hallorenescene

stochey, oh my fricking goodness, that is awesome. if you went to a pet store, would a fish tank pump work?


----------



## obsessedjack

that have small pumps at lowes usually for around 20 bucks or so. Might work for ya.


----------



## NOWHINING

Gosh everyone these are all great finds!! I wish my Goodwill would let me find craps like that!


----------



## The Man

Fountain...WOW!


----------



## Rynnye

That is an awesome fountain! I can't believe you found it for only $1.99! I wish we had stuff like that in the Goodwill stores here.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Stochey said:


> Look at this awesome fountain I got at Goodwill for only $1.99!
> 
> It doesn't have a pump though... I asked for suggestions and pump type in the props section...
> 
> Hopefully I'll have blood pump through the pot thing she's holding by Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 16130


*A 1.99?  Geeze Freakin Louise now thats a deal! You can get pumps at home depot. probably a low pressure one would work for you. Great find*


----------



## halloween71

Stochey said:


> Look at this awesome fountain I got at Goodwill for only $1.99!
> 
> It doesn't have a pump though... I asked for suggestions and pump type in the props section...
> 
> Hopefully I'll have blood pump through the pot thing she's holding by Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 16130


WOW what a deal!


----------



## kittyvibe

awesome deal on the fountain! If that was sold in my goodwill it woulda been $20


----------



## Guest

kittyvibe said:


> wow Mr Gris! love the board game! There some great finds lately from everyone! :3
> 
> I went into Goodwill (the practically retail priced one)-
> 
> Got these 2 jars for my witches shelf-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This build a bear and big stuffed fishy- I might use the fish for my new prop Im making, unsure yet.


These are great jars!! What a score!


----------



## IshWitch

My daughter has that fish!
LOL
Well, was on my way home from work and picturing napping in my chair since I was worn out when I got it in my head to stop at the Habitat for Humanities "reStore" so headed over there. It is on the way, no biggie, but so not in my plans.
I did my usual traversing of the isles and saw a chandelier that I liked, but hung too high to see the price. Checked out the pvc, but as before, every pipe is marked $8! I keep wanting to tell them it is only $1-$3, depending on style, brand new at L and HD, but never do!
Picked up too aperitif glasses (always on the hunt for the tiny ones) and then I saw it!
Under a raised toilet seat!
Another shiatsu!
I picked it up and while explaining what it was to an elderly lady saw the sticker, $8. I mentioned that I usually see them for less than that and the lady said there was a sign by the door that anything over $5 was half off!
WooHoo! $4!
So I found somebody to check on the chandelier and I got that for $10!
Want to take the wiring off and outfit it with the candles that come on for 8hrs and turn off for 16 and hang it for my party, either inside or out.
I am so psyched! 2 shiatsus just this month! I think I have 12 now!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I have a old shiatsu back massager, its one that you sit on a chair or couch and sit with your back against it. It don't work anymore, I don't know if it could be fixed or not but if any of you want it you can have it as long as you pay the shipping for me to send it to you.


----------



## kittyvibe

Ish, I wanna see the chandelier!


----------



## IshWitch

Okay, I will try to post a pic. I truly suck at it tho' so am nervous! LOL!
Wish I knew how to do it off my cell. Will look at the instruction book, but think everything I do has to go thru' my photobucket.
keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## kittyvibe

west central FL? Im near Tampa, where you Ish? 

I didnt know how to get pics off my phone forever but found at the Dollar Tree a mini usb for phones called a B sized usb and the other end is normal size. I just plug the mini usb into my phone and the computer automatically detects my phone, same like when you want to pull pics off a digital camera. 

If your puter doesnt automatically detect, just go to "my computer" and click on the one that looks like it could be your phone.


----------



## icyuod2

$10 cake plate (kijiji), which quickly adopted my found art.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is creepy icy. looks good.


----------



## offmymeds

Good Lord Icy!!! What is that???? I love it and you ALWAYS find the neatest stuff!!!!


----------



## icyuod2

I believe it to be a mummified cat.









My neighbours father just passed away. He was a bit of a horder to say the least (with 7 barns)
the cat (and a few others) where discovered during the clean up.
I also found his budy mickey.








and a few other randon remains


----------



## IshWitch

kittyvibe said:


> west central FL? Im near Tampa, where you Ish?
> 
> I didnt know how to get pics off my phone forever but found at the Dollar Tree a mini usb for phones called a B sized usb and the other end is normal size. I just plug the mini usb into my phone and the computer automatically detects my phone, same like when you want to pull pics off a digital camera.
> 
> If your puter doesnt automatically detect, just go to "my computer" and click on the one that looks like it could be your phone.


I am in Inverness, did you go to BARF?
My cell's plug cord is a USB thingy (technical term ;-) but have never tried it. Kinda skeered! LOL I have a Lotus.

Oh and Icy! That stuff is off the chain! Loved looking for critters like that (and finding them) when I was a kid poking around my grampa's barn!


----------



## kittyvibe

IshWitch said:


> I am in Inverness, did you go to BARF?
> My cell's plug cord is a USB thingy (technical term ;-) but have never tried it. Kinda skeered! LOL I have a Lotus.
> 
> Oh and Icy! That stuff is off the chain! Loved looking for critters like that (and finding them) when I was a kid poking around my grampa's barn!


I usually go to BARF every year but didnt get to this time.  I have a s[pecial made dress I wear :3

Im not sure of your phone but it sounds like it takes the same mini usb thingy mine does. Check out the Dolalr tree and look for the usb B size (its the tiny one on one end). Then when home plug in the tiny end to your phone and the big end into puters usb slot. 

You should be able to drag n drop your pics off your phone to puter.


----------



## IshWitch

kittyvibe said:


> I usually go to BARF every year but didnt get to this time.  I have a s[pecial made dress I wear :3
> 
> Im not sure of your phone but it sounds like it takes the same mini usb thingy mine does. Check out the Dolalr tree and look for the usb B size (its the tiny one on one end). Then when home plug in the tiny end to your phone and the big end into puters usb slot.
> 
> You should be able to drag n drop your pics off your phone to puter.


Hey, kittyvibe, we are having a make and take on May 7th in Ocala! 
Would love for you to come!
We have drawing give-aways, show and tells, and are making flicker light plugs.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

*icyuod2 * those critters are so creepy...and sooo awesome! Great find on both!


----------



## kingwood asylum

Well so far this year we have accumulated a curbside bathtub and toilet for our Bloody Mary bathroom. 


Someone donated these chains to us.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingwoodasylum/4929823404/in/set-72157623496382428/lightbox/

We found at the thrift store old scrubs and shirts for our patients and belts that we used for restraint straps on our straight jackets, electric chair, and operating table. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingwoodasylum/5436361065/in/set-72157626026431676/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingwoodasylum/5436972456/in/set-72157626026431676
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingwoodasylum/4928953123/in/set-72157623496382428
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingwoodasylum/4929351845/in/set-72157623496382428/lightbox/

And we have found a fence company that donates all their fence wood to us for use in building props.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingwoodasylum/4929965094/in/set-72157623496382428/lightbox/


All of these items were free or cheap finds that we put rust paint on to use in the haunt.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingwoodasylum/5437024858/in/set-72157624814011070
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingwoodasylum/4929993906/in/set-72157623496382428/lightbox/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingwoodasylum/5436461487/in/set-72157626026431676/


----------



## kingwood asylum

Whoops the last two should have been under the fence wood not the rust, lol. We used old fence wood to make them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I would be careful about using found dead skeletons of animals in case they were diseased.


----------



## diajoh

No need to worry about the skeletons. You just soak them in a bleach solution. Full bleach for a couple of days will kill off most things. Wear cloth work gloves and rubber gloves over them, just in case. Drop in bleach or a bleach solution, cover, and let sit. Drain, dry in sun. Technically, I guess it's a biohazard, but people have been taking bones and carcases for hundreds of generations.


----------



## diajoh

Forgot to say that as much as the thought of the mummified cats upsets me (I'm a cat person), I envy you your mummies, cat, rat, bird or whatever.


----------



## icyuod2

I'm very much a cat person also. Even worst, I recent (shortly after finding the cripsy critters) Lost my cat. She was 20 years old. She'd been losing weight for 4 months previous. The vet had prepared us for the worst.
Still pretty tough to lose my cat and have to look at dead versions of. 


About the disease. I'm up here in canada. It gets really cold all winter and good and hot in the summer. these things have been in that barn for years. there like leather, hard as a rock. Not to mention there's still a healthy supply of cats at the barn.

I wore gloves and I sealed them all into thier containers (marine grade epoxy)

I did do a little research on dead carcasses and disease. short of worms/fleas/ticks and the diseases they carry , the only real health risks i found pertained to eating them. (And i think most were refering to fresh kills.)
With the age of these things and them all being sealed, I'm not too worried.


----------



## battygirl

I am finally on a break from school and so I am finally able to focus on important things like Halloween hehe...This weekend was a great one for me! I scored a vintage style cat candy bucket at an antique store for $4. I also picked up some replica vintage Halloween postcards that were 4 for $12. I also found the bat candle sticks at Tuesday Morning for $7 each. I also found the lighted ghost at a thrift store. Anyway It was a good Easter weekend for me


----------



## hallorenescene

bleach as i understand kills everything eccept hiv. we use to use it in the beauty shop to sterilize our tools until hiv came along. then it was outlawed.

batty, i love your finds


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> bleach as i understand kills everything eccept hiv. we use to use it in the beauty shop to sterilize our tools until hiv came along. then it was outlawed.
> 
> batty, i love your finds


Bleach does kill HIV and you'd be surprised at the small bleach/water ratio that will work. Bleach is our friend in the path lab.


----------



## hallorenescene

giggle, that's interesting. i worked as a beautician for 22 years, and we cleaned and sanitized our combs, brushes, etc with bleach. state came in and outlawed bleach because they said it didn't kill hiv. i still used it to clean my equipment, but had to run them through this other stuff for sterilizing and sanitizing. bleach is our friend in the beauty shop too. 1/2 a cup of bleach down the drains keeps the hair from clogging, bleach instead of draino down the toilet if someone clogged it, soak in a little bleach and water to clean up combs and brushes that have hair, hairspray residue, and other stuff.


----------



## battygirl

Thank you Hallorenescene


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> giggle, that's interesting. i worked as a beautician for 22 years, and we cleaned and sanitized our combs, brushes, etc with bleach. state came in and outlawed bleach because they said it didn't kill hiv. i still used it to clean my equipment, but had to run them through this other stuff for sterilizing and sanitizing. bleach is our friend in the beauty shop too. 1/2 a cup of bleach down the drains keeps the hair from clogging, bleach instead of draino down the toilet if someone clogged it, soak in a little bleach and water to clean up combs and brushes that have hair, hairspray residue, and other stuff.



Bleach keeps hair from clogging drains?  I have that problem. My long hair is forever clogging the shower and sink. I'm going to have to give it a try for sure! You learn something new every day. Who'da thunk it!


----------



## Atelier*Motives

$5 find at a yard sale


----------



## hollowscreamer

i LOVE the chandalier 
would be awesome to put PVC candles on it if your not going to re-wire it.


----------



## GiggleFairy

That is a great chandelier!


----------



## DeathDealer

I found an American DJ Fog Hog Jr. II. It needs a remote so I can test it though. Does anyone know if the Lite F/X remotes are compatible?


----------



## IshWitch

hallorenescene said:


> giggle, that's interesting. i worked as a beautician for 22 years, and we cleaned and sanitized our combs, brushes, etc with bleach. state came in and outlawed bleach because they said it didn't kill hiv. i still used it to clean my equipment, but had to run them through this other stuff for sterilizing and sanitizing. bleach is our friend in the beauty shop too. 1/2 a cup of bleach down the drains keeps the hair from clogging, bleach instead of draino down the toilet if someone clogged it, soak in a little bleach and water to clean up combs and brushes that have hair, hairspray residue, and other stuff.


I'm a nurse and state is ALL about bleach when it comes to HIV Alcohol is the thing that got nixed as far as killing it. We still have to use alcohol on some things, but use bleach a lot more for a lot more.


----------



## GiggleFairy

battygirl said:


> I am finally on a break from school and so I am finally able to focus on important things like Halloween hehe...This weekend was a great one for me! I scored a vintage style cat candy bucket at an antique store for $4. I also picked up some replica vintage Halloween postcards that were 4 for $12. I also found the bat candle sticks at Tuesday Morning for $7 each. I also found the lighted ghost at a thrift store. Anyway It was a good Easter weekend for me



I just opened the pics - LOVE these items! The candle sticks rock. I wonder if they have them at my Tuesday Morning . . . . .


----------



## Guest

I was able to find a brand new sealed in the box fog machine and bottle of fluid this weekend for $5.00. I found that to be a great deal since you never can have too much fog!


----------



## battygirl

gigglefairy thank you! I would check your Tuesday Morning because they had a bunch of them at mine, they were perched up high on the back of a clearance shelf. Good luck I hope you find them....if not I can send a set to you


----------



## GiggleFairy

battygirl said:


> gigglefairy thank you! I would check your Tuesday Morning because they had a bunch of them at mine, they were perched up high on the back of a clearance shelf. Good luck I hope you find them....if not I can send a set to you



Sent you a message.


----------



## bethene

I got a shiatsu massager for 5 dollars today at the local thrift store, couldn't find any forever, now I found 4!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

The Gargoyle Goodwill strikes again! This is the THIRD time we went to this one location in about the span of a month... and each time, they've have amazing gargoyles!









These guys are bigger than this picture makes them look. They will eventually top our cemetery columns. $4.99 each.









These are actually candle holders. I'm thinking they'll go on the bottom of a headstone... but perhaps we'll use them as actual candleholders. $3.99 each.









So... imagine this monster mudded and part of a headstone (something similar to this - open book on the right).









And least exciting... fall leaves. Since we live in Arizona, we don't actually HAVE fall leaves... so we're going to take these and scatter them around the cemetery.


----------



## IshWitch

bethene said:


> I got a shiatsu massager for 5 dollars today at the local thrift store, couldn't find any forever, now I found 4!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome Bethene!

You have a group of roving zombies!

Congrats girl!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Great finds Lil Ghouliette. Why not use the candle holders on each side of a tombstone? Or are they two big?


----------



## kittyvibe

I love all the new stuff- but I wouldnt touch the book- I like it as is!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

GiggleFairy said:


> Great finds Lil Ghouliette. Why not use the candle holders on each side of a tombstone? Or are they two big?


Actually, they're the perfect size for that. But we're thinking we might want to put candles in them too. 



kittyvibe said:


> I love all the new stuff- but I wouldnt touch the book- I like it as is!


It has an incredibly sappy, cavity inducing poem for a mother on it... which is sorta why I want to cover it. LOL.


----------



## Deadna

Lil Ghouliette said:


> The Gargoyle Goodwill strikes again! This is the THIRD time we went to this one location in about the span of a month... and each time, they've have amazing gargoyles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are bigger than this picture makes them look. They will eventually top our cemetery columns. $4.99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually candle holders. I'm thinking they'll go on the bottom of a headstone... but perhaps we'll use them as actual candleholders. $3.99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... imagine this monster mudded and part of a headstone (something similar to this - open book on the right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And least exciting... fall leaves. Since we live in Arizona, we don't actually HAVE fall leaves... so we're going to take these and scatter them around the cemetery.


I have a pair of the first gargoyles too...they look like little rat dogs to me...lol!
The book will look great attached to a stone...my real grave plot is near a stone book marker and I've always thought it was neat. It's probably supposed to be a bible but I pretend it is a spell book


----------



## icyuod2

Why not try and remove the top pages of the book?

Even easier, cover them up with 2 more pages. 

That would make a great spell book, flying throught the air or just sitting beside witch/witches potions etc.

nice score's everybody.


----------



## hollowscreamer

i wish i could find gargoyals too. the only one i found was only about 8" tall and looked more like a lil kitty or w/wings or something, but i hope i can creep him up some when i paint him.

GREAT finds everyone


----------



## wiccanlord

Those gargoyles look great,graveyard haunt with them in it would look great.


----------



## kittyvibe

icyuod2 said:


> Why not try and remove the top pages of the book?
> 
> Even easier, cover them up with 2 more pages.
> 
> That would make a great spell book, flying throught the air or just sitting beside witch/witches potions etc.
> 
> nice score's everybody.


was going to say the same, just make a covering for the sappy poems. The coloring on that book is awesome! Would be a shame to completely cover all that with MM, since that could be done to any book but hard for any book to get that greenish-brown coloring.


----------



## mementomori

I got a giant Styrofoam container today for $1, can't wait to make another fog chiller!


----------



## blackfog

Those gargoyles are awesome and my Goodwill never seems to carry them. I agree with kittyvibe and icyuod2 about your book Lil Ghouliette. You usually would have to try to get that effect from a book and you already have that. The coloring of the pages is awesome and just add two more pages or print out two spells and kinda decoupage them over the picture and poem.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Picked this guy up at a garage sale today, paid a $1 for him. It's a nice size. The guy had a table of Halloween stuff but it was all over priced.


----------



## Shadowbat

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Picked this guy up at a garage sale today, paid a $1 for him. It's a nice size. The guy had a table of Halloween stuff but it was all over priced.


Thats a cool skull. Lots of possiblibities. 

I hate when people have high prices at a garage sale. Really? Its a Garage Sale!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I know and the other half of the stuff was not even priced. How lazy can a person be.


----------



## kittyvibe

I have a few of those skulls too, very neat and great price! I still dont know what to do with mine.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I had the creepiest thing happen when I was at the garage sale today. As I stood there with the skull in my hand looking over the other Halloween items a hearse drove by. Talk about creepy, It wigged out my mom so bad she could wait to leave!


----------



## Atelier*Motives

I went to a couple yard sales this morning and managed to get some decorations for my house and yard this year. Was able to get a Vampire blow mold, blow up ghost globe (with a house and bats inside), lots of VHS tapes, Haunted Mansion dvd, 3 lanterns (w/oil) and some other items for $20. She had a lot of the blow up yard decor, and another blow mold that was a pumpkin but I had set myself to a really short budget. 

My corgi doesn't care for the Blow mold he's been laying on the floor and growling at it for a bit.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Too funny Atelier*Motives! Poor corgi!


----------



## hollowscreamer

Shadowbat said:


> Thats a cool skull. Lots of possiblibities.
> 
> I hate when people have high prices at a garage sale. Really? Its a Garage Sale!


it looks like the same one i have , does it glow in the dark?


----------



## Ghouliet

Nice finds. The skull looks great. 

Also a nice haul on all your blow molds and inflatables.


----------



## kittyvibe

Atelier*Motives- so jealous of your blow mold and inflatables, I wish I was there for that yardsale!


----------



## kuroneko

No pics yet, but scored some awesome glass bottles at my local Freecycle Free4All including a really cool leather covered bottle.


----------



## osenator

*got this score for 50$*

Got a small score for 50$, not bad, could be been better, but can resell later for remake my money.
here a pics of some of the items

View attachment 16262


View attachment 16263


View attachment 16264


(see more pics of other items here)
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ops-i-got-after-halloween-50-75-off-2011.html

there is a few more things also from the score. lights, small glass pumkins...


----------



## BlueFrog

I've been quiet lately, so I wanted to let you all know: The Blue Frog hunts again! 

Garage & Flea Market season has finally kicked in and I've been scooping up the goodies. This year's display was supposed to be a lowish-key breather between years involving massive, intricate set-ups, but with all this loot there's not a chance in the world this is going to be a small event. 

I've even figured out how to defeat Them. You know Them: the costume manufacturers that make high priced products from the cheapest possible materials. To some extent, I've had some sympathy for Them. Even cheap labor is not so cheap when there's lots of sewing to do, the product has an incredibly short shelf life, and few people use their costumes more than a few hours. I get all that. What really irritated me was that it seemed They had conspired to drive peasant blouses and poet shirts into extinction. I was starting to envision secret agents stripping them off the shelves of thrift stores in the middle of the night. My only choices seemed to be individually hand-crafted items (awfully expensive when you're dressing upwards of 20 mannequins a year) or succumbing to Their high-priced poor quality wares. 

However (and take note of this hint, persons of both sexes) I have found the secret location of the remaining used shirts necessary for gypsies, pirates, and poets: the women's long-sleeved funky shirt aisle at Salvation Army. The intended gender for the wearer is immaterial: if it has puffy sleeves, it's in the women's aisle. I've even been finding (again, for both genders) handmade theatrical costumes in this section. Goodwill seems to have no equivalent, just SA. (More likely, they're hiding in a Halloween storage section and will be seen come September). 

Pictures and more stories to follow. While I was typing this a black sedan pulled up outside my house, and now there's a man in dark sunglasses at the door asking to speak with me.


----------



## NOWHINING

osenator said:


> Got a small score for 50$, not bad, could be been better, but can resell later for remake my money.
> here a pics of some of the items
> 
> View attachment 16262
> 
> 
> View attachment 16263
> 
> 
> View attachment 16264
> 
> 
> (see more pics of other items here)
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ops-i-got-after-halloween-50-75-off-2011.html
> 
> there is a few more things also from the score. lights, small glass pumkins...


 

ohhhhh veryyy nice! can i have them?! LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene

IshWitch said:


> I'm a nurse and state is ALL about bleach when it comes to HIV Alcohol is the thing that got nixed as far as killing it. We still have to use alcohol on some things, but use bleach a lot more for a lot more.


that is very irritating ish. bleach is awesome. they make us buy this stuff which turns your combs brown, then they come in to inspect and give you a strike for brown combs.

osenator, nice score. i have a couple of those props. i love them. how you going to part with them?

spooky girl, nice skull. and that is very creepy a hearse went by.

lil, love the gargoyles.

atlier, which vampire blow mold did you find? the lurching one, or bela? you lucky dog.


----------



## NOWHINING

kittyvibe said:


> i have a few of those skulls too, very neat and great price! I still dont know what to do with mine.


 
can i have it then??!!! :d


----------



## Deadna

Found these today...will probably age the boxes and add herbs for a witch's kitchen and decided to grab the silver dishes after some of the ladies mentioned how neat they look for a vampire theme. The belt was found by hubby...I think he's going thru a mid-life crisis...lol!


http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-supplies-picture66926-thrift-store-finds.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-props-supplies-picture66927-flea-market-belt.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds deadna.


----------



## Haunted Dogs

hey...all the talk about Goodwill reminds me...if you didn't know, Goodwill puts their best items on their website. Ihaven't bought from them, but have a friend that does so regularly. You can find such stellar items such as this: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Prosthetic-Leg-21-Long-7804347.html

The home page is: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/


----------



## lisa48317

I've acquired these over several shopping trips, mainly to the local Salvation Army's. I'm planning on getting something similar to a baker's rack and putting them in my kitchen. I really want to find a mortal & pestle !!!


This candle holder might look good on top of a tombstone.....









I love all the shapes & colors!









the pitcher looks like wood but is porcelain!


----------



## obsessedjack

Those bottles are really cool. I love all the shapes and colors too!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Cool bottles! Love all the colors and shapes!


----------



## Ghouliet

Very nice bottles. Are you using them as a normal display or a Witch's potion bottles? They are really nice.


----------



## hallorenescene

haunted dog, i didn't know that goodwill ebayed. interesting, and that leg is cool.
lisa. those bottles are awesome. sweet finds


----------



## lisa48317

Ghouliet said:


> Very nice bottles. Are you using them as a normal display or a Witch's potion bottles? They are really nice.


I'm thinking probably both. I'll label some of them and I'm getting ideas of what to put in others. 

I really want to get one of those Crystal Skull Vodka bottles, but I'm having a hard time justifying paying $60+ when I really don't drink that much.


----------



## Guest

I love those bottles!!! I could sure steal those for my fortune teller scene this year


----------



## BlueFrog

Those bottles rock, but it's the candleholder I particularly covet. Nice find. I could sit that looking great in almost any scene.

Mr. Gris, Mr. Gris, Mr. Gris, why did you not tell me you were doing a fortune teller scene this year? That's right, because you must telepathically know I'm overflowing with costume accessories for such an occasion.


----------



## Guest

BlueFrog said:


> Those bottles rock, but it's the candleholder I particularly covet. Nice find. I could sit that looking great in almost any scene.
> 
> Mr. Gris, Mr. Gris, Mr. Gris, why did you not tell me you were doing a fortune teller scene this year? That's right, because you must telepathically know I'm overflowing with costume accessories for such an occasion.


Well somebody has to read the boney palms of the dead pirates that will be invading my house.


----------



## Atelier*Motives

finally got around to uploading the picture from the garage sale.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Love the blow mold!


----------



## Guest

Atelier*Motives said:


> finally got around to uploading the picture from the garage sale.


Oh I love the blow mold as well as the lanterns!!! I collect old railroad lanterns and of course I collect blow molds so after seeing your photo its safe to say my keyboard has drool all over it


----------



## Guest

Today I was able to hit a nice little score. I found the following today at sales

1968 Santa Blow Mold: 25 cents
Foam Pumpkins: 25 cents each
Small Blow Mold Pumpkin: 5 cents
Blow Mold Owl: 50 cents
Trail Camera to take photos of any vandals of the display: $5.00

Overall I think I scored well. I have never seen the mini blow mold pumpkin. It has a stem that you remove with a very old C battery metal compartment that hangs down to light the pumpkin with a tiny light bulb and it works. It is what I am assuming to be an old blow mold lantern TOT's carried with them. There is no marking so its an unknown maker but the owner said its been around their home since 70s. I especially am fond of the owl as I have been hunting that one for a long time.


----------



## osenator

love the owl! (all of it, actually!)


----------



## obsessedjack

Love it all as well!!! I've been looking for some more of those lanterns. I only have one so far. 

Hey Gris,
Where do you find all those pumpkins? Garage sales or something? I've been looking in goodwill and thrift stores but haven't had much luck since they store it all til September. I need some more of those lighted pumpkins for my pumpkin patch.


----------



## kittyvibe

wow, I So love the owl!


----------



## MissMandy

battygirl said:


> I am finally on a break from school and so I am finally able to focus on important things like Halloween hehe...This weekend was a great one for me! I scored a vintage style cat candy bucket at an antique store for $4. I also picked up some replica vintage Halloween postcards that were 4 for $12. I also found the bat candle sticks at Tuesday Morning for $7 each. I also found the lighted ghost at a thrift store. Anyway It was a good Easter weekend for me


OMG battygirl...I am so jealous over that light up ghost! My mom had one EXACTLY like it when I was a kid...but sadly it broke  Aww why can't I ever find stuff like that


----------



## battygirl

Thanks Missmandy! That's so cool that your Mom had one like it. Just keep looking and you just never know one might pop up. I know I have a few halloween ceramic decorations that my grandmother made and every year when I get them out I smile and think of her.


----------



## MissMandy

See now that's awesome. Ya just can't put a price on stuff like that!


----------



## NOWHINING

my town is having a yard sale weekend and I hope to be lucky but I really doubt it. wish me luck!


----------



## Guest

obsessedjack said:


> Love it all as well!!! I've been looking for some more of those lanterns. I only have one so far.
> 
> Hey Gris,
> Where do you find all those pumpkins? Garage sales or something? I've been looking in goodwill and thrift stores but haven't had much luck since they store it all til September. I need some more of those lighted pumpkins for my pumpkin patch.


Yard Sales! They are like weeds around here. I bought 60 pumpkins last summer at yard sales and looking to get up to 100 pumpkins for the Soul Patch this year. Most are priced 50 cents around here its crazy because they are all so spendy come October in stores but I am not complaining.


----------



## NOWHINING

I would love to be able to find pumpkins to use for Halloween. But i am not so lucky around here. But that would not stop me from still looking...


----------



## Guest

NOWHINING said:


> I would love to be able to find pumpkins to use for Halloween. But i am not so lucky around here. But that would not stop me from still looking...


Just wish for them and they will come  It seems like everytime I think hard about a certain item it just shows up the next day at a sale. I have been in deep thought for the pointed hat Empire blow mold witch but she has not shown her face...... yet.


----------



## NOWHINING

Mr. Gris said:


> Just wish for them and they will come  It seems like everytime I think hard about a certain item it just shows up the next day at a sale. I have been in deep thought for the pointed hat Empire blow mold witch but she has not shown her face...... yet.


 
then i must not be thinking hard enough.


----------



## obsessedjack

me either! hold on...Need to concentrate.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i would love to score your 2 blow molds. especially the owl. 
atlier, that is a vampire i haven't been abe to score yet. you are lucky indeed. 
they had city wide garage sales in mason city last weekend. i babysat the grandkids and my daughter went. she scored me a few things. 1 thing was a pumpkin blow mold for $0.75. i'm hoping it's different than the ones i already have. that would be real sweet then.


----------



## MissMandy

Mr. Gris said:


> Just wish for them and they will come  It seems like everytime I think hard about a certain item it just shows up the next day at a sale. I have been in deep thought for the pointed hat Empire blow mold witch but she has not shown her face...... yet.


Is this what you're looking for?
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-VINTAGE-EM...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6526f04f


----------



## hallorenescene

i have that witch. yikes...$60.00? i paid something like $3.00 at a garage sale


----------



## BunnyMummy

I hate my neighborhood. I live near a college and they never throw anything good out and if I do find something of interest, I have to go through a TON of bureaucratic paperwork!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> Today I was able to hit a nice little score. I found the following today at sales
> 
> 1968 Santa Blow Mold: 25 cents
> Foam Pumpkins: 25 cents each
> Small Blow Mold Pumpkin: 5 cents
> Blow Mold Owl: 50 cents
> Trail Camera to take photos of any vandals of the display: $5.00
> 
> Overall I think I scored well. I have never seen the mini blow mold pumpkin. It has a stem that you remove with a very old C battery metal compartment that hangs down to light the pumpkin with a tiny light bulb and it works. It is what I am assuming to be an old blow mold lantern TOT's carried with them. There is no marking so its an unknown maker but the owner said its been around their home since 70s. I especially am fond of the owl as I have been hunting that one for a long time.



*Thats it! Im moving to where you live because I never find anything cool like this at my garage sales *


----------



## Si-cotik

Is that owl a TOT bucket or is that black thing just an handle to hang it?


----------



## rockplayson

just walked out of the goodwill with Gypsy Spirit Ball Gemmy Halloween Fortune Teller for only$3.99!!! The origanl price tag (sold at Michaels) is $49.99. Sweet deal.


----------



## MissMandy

Nice finds guys! Man I am so itching to hit up flea markets! If tomorrow wasn't Mothers' Day lol


----------



## NOWHINING

found nothing today at the yard sale just as I thought. I Knew better but I was still disappointed. ohh well.


----------



## MissMandy

I hear ya, NOWHINING. I can never seen to get real good deals like everyone else seems to get. I need to hit up yard sales hardcore this year! lol


----------



## obsessedjack

I got a package today!! It contained a hanging ghost with a skull face, a rubber ducky key chain with skulls and crossed bones on it and some Halloween books. They're really vintage which is so cool. One is a ghost jokes book and the other one is ghost stories. The package didn't have a s/n on it so I'm not sure who it was from but thank you whoever sent it!! I love everything.


----------



## Guest

MissMandy said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-VINTAGE-EM...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6526f04f


Yes thats her! She is the last of the witch blow molds I need to hunt down. I have only seen one in my town and I offered cash on the spot but she was a family item and they didnt want to part with her. I must think harder to make her obtainable


----------



## Guest

Spooki I have a spare bedroom I think its time to join my yard sale hunts this year hahaha 

Si it is a hanging light up blow mold. There is a C7 light plug that mounts in the back and the handle allows the owl to hang in a tree. It is made in 1987 by Union. 

Hallo did you get a pic of the new pumpkin? Is it one you have?


----------



## MissMandy

Mr. Gris said:


> Yes thats her! She is the last of the witch blow molds I need to hunt down. I have only seen one in my town and I offered cash on the spot but she was a family item and they didnt want to part with her. I must think harder to make her obtainable


Haha yeah. Most of the blow molds on ebay are quite pricey!


----------



## Guest

MissMandy said:


> Haha yeah. Most of the blow molds on ebay are quite pricey!


I know I cant stand to pay those prices so I am always hunting at sales and thrift shops. I have also tried want ads that do very well and if I ever see a garage door open in a neighborhood and I observe blow molds I usually stop and offer them cash for them if the owner wants to part with them. I actually do this with alot of other props as well but I especially like finding my plastic buddies.


----------



## rockplayson

Yesterday at the goodwill I picked up the gypsy spirt ball for only $3.99! They were sold at michaels in 07/08 for $49.99!


----------



## The Man

Not a big find but pretty cool. Got this bag of figures, trees, and lamp posts for a $1.


----------



## osenator

wow, lots of good finds, all of you!


----------



## NOWHINING

all the yardsales today were closed up. DARN!


----------



## kittyvibe

holy carp Rock! 3.99 for gypsy spirit ball?!


----------



## NOWHINING

really cannot beat that price.


----------



## Franki Stein

Great finds, all! So jealous! My set days off are Tuesdays & Sundays. And no one in my town does yard sales on those days!  Have to settle for Goodwill & St. Vinnies, which-believe it or not- can get kinda pricey sometimes


----------



## NOWHINING

Franki Stein said:


> Great finds, all! So jealous! My set days off are Tuesdays & Sundays. And no one in my town does yard sales on those days!  Have to settle for Goodwill & St. Vinnies, which-believe it or not- can get kinda pricey sometimes


 
that really sucks!


----------



## Franki Stein

Nowhining- I know! I've been looking for a wedding dress for a little while, and just about choked when i saw one at st. vinnies for $200! $200?!? at ST VINNIES??? what happened to the days of the $10 wedding dress? (of course back in those days, I wasn't looking for one)


----------



## NOWHINING

I know in my area I can find an old fashion kind for $25.00 One time I brought a wedding dress for $40.00 and it was in perfect conditions and my cuzz fell in love with it since she was planning her wedding at the time.


----------



## icyuod2

I'm not surehow one go's about being "lucky" but I must have done something good in a previous life.  I just happened to check in on the local tues auction and found myself a second creepy wheelchair. It's very very similar to the other chair I own. 








It did however cost me $70. I was just about ready to leave when I saw these stashed in a box under some news papers. All 4 where auctioned for the bargain price of $10.








I figured you'd guys would like this vintage witch. 
















My girl hates her already, But it has nothing to do with her random guest apperences or the fact that she likes to pet my girl like a cat.


----------



## BlueFrog

icyuod2 said:


> I'm not surehow one go's about being "lucky" but I must have done something good in a previous life.  I just happened to check in on the local tues auction and found myself a second creepy wheelchair. It's very very similar to the other chair I own.


:flops over ded from jealousy:


----------



## kittyvibe

looove the puppets! Especially the lil girl and witch!


----------



## hallorenescene

i love the puppets. what a bargain. i collect dolls and would be squealing with delight to find something like that, and for that price.


----------



## Franki Stein

icyuod2- that wheelchair reminds me of the movie The Changeling. The 1980 version with George C Scott. That movie scared the crap out of me as a kid.. and of course, I loved every minute of it!


----------



## icyuod2

when I bought my first, 








I thought the exact same thing. Truely a creepy movie back in the day.

Btw puppet masters, You should have seen the marionettes i missed out on. (quit at $200) there where 7 1930's oriental marionettes. Creepy as hell in full cerimonial dress (geshia's,samaurai etc etc.) I should have bid more.lol now I kicking myself.


----------



## Guest

That wheelchair is awesome!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I agree Mr. Gris! I love that wheelchair. I've been keeping my eyes open for one like that for quite some time.


And the marionettes - WOW! I love the witch most.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Gris was busy at the estate sales today and found 25 Beistle Cut Outs ranging from 70s 80s etc. Alot are still in their packages under the ones I have on top. I found ghosts, moons, black cats, skulls, flaming skulls, witches, scarecrows, crows, buzzards and more. Here is the stack and the best part is I paid $2.50 for all.


----------



## MissMandy

:O I want them!


----------



## Shadowbat

Mr. Gris said:


> Mr. Gris was busy at the estate sales today and found 25 Beistle Cut Outs ranging from 70s 80s etc. Alot are still in their packages under the ones I have on top. I found ghosts, moons, black cats, skulls, flaming skulls, witches, scarecrows, crows, buzzards and more. Here is the stack and the best part is I paid $2.50 for all.


Awesome catch!


----------



## obsessedjack

You always score at yard sales Mr. Gris!!! I need to get hunting!lol. Love the vintage decor btw!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the kind words. You all rock at finding awesome stuff as well. I really enjoy yard sales and I hunt for all kinds of things but of course Halloween stuff is my favorite.


----------



## Franki Stein

Today I managed to find a yard sale that was till going strong by the time I got off work! (which is a feat in itself around here!) anyway, they had some pallets set off to the side, not included in the sale.. Well I had to ask if they wanted to get rid of them, and sure enough, they did! Best part about it? FREE! yeah! .


----------



## burnsy29

icyuod2 said:


> I'm not surehow one go's about being "lucky" but I must have done something good in a previous life.  I just happened to check in on the local tues auction and found myself a second creepy wheelchair. It's very very similar to the other chair I own.
> 
> 
> I would love to find something like an old wheelchair to decorate with. Awesome find!! Icy...I'm so envious


----------



## BlueFrog

I went to the ultimate Halloween garage sale today, except... instead of opening at 9 a.m. as they advertised, they opened at 7:30 for someone who bought "a packed pick-up truck" worth of props, including every single piece that had enticed me to drive an hour each way. Despite that setback, I had NO trouble finding things to buy! Funny how that happens  A pair of fellow HF members whose names I didn't catch scooped up all the pieces I was considering but hadn't committed to yet so I consider myself fortunate I grabbed what I did when I did. (And if you recognize yourself, please, stand up and be counted! Or at least send me a PM).

Some of the highlights include an amber glass railroad lantern for $3, a Mario Chiodo small rat for $5 (OMG I love him!), some fake fireplace logs for $3 each set, a couple more styrofoam wig heads for $1 each, two fog machines I don't need but couldn't pass up, a couple of black robes for $1 each, and a few bats and tons of black cats. WHAT I am going to do with all these cats, I have no idea but I just couldn't stop myself.


----------



## kittyvibe

bluefrog, I had a few similar instances like yours, it always sucks when that happens. I would love to see a pic of the mario chiodo rat, dunno what that would look like, lol.


----------



## BlueFrog

I don't know whether I feel better or worse that I wasn't edged out by just minutes. I even delayed my drive so I wouldn't arrive too early and be annoying. Argh! With the haul I made I really can't complain, but there was an alien prop I've never seen before and was dying to get all week that sold for a song. 

Here's the rat, along with the cat I also bought despite already owning one. Apparently today was Black Cat Saturday!


----------



## Terror Tom

My daughter picked up this cool coffin clock at a flea market Saturday for an early Father's day present. It's about 10" tall. Here's the front:










And here's a view of the back:










I think I did pretty good for $8


----------



## MissMandy

That's quite unique


----------



## whichypoo

I like the clock!! That would work just fine in my dragon room. ..Lucky Dog!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Cool clock! Cool daughter for buying it.  Lucky you.


----------



## thinkhalloween

hey....am I the only one that cannot see the clock or a link to the image??


----------



## Terror Tom

I think so. Try checking my album here on HF. That's where the picture is linked to.


----------



## hollowscreamer

thinkhalloween said:


> hey....am I the only one that cannot see the clock or a link to the image??


i cant see them either lol


----------



## lisa48317

That's awesome, Tom! Love the skull on it, too!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

(Fixed URL of photo)

*Terror Tom*, that clock is awesome - would display that all the time!

Didn't find much this weekend except some window clings & a stone candle base for free.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Hit up our favourite Goodwill today and ended up spending $36! But we found some awesome stuff!









A variety of awesome bottles for witchy ingredients!









In a completely awesome twist of fate, they also had a bag of various sized corks. We yoinked them since not all the bottles had corks.









This was actually part of a ceiling hanging light feature, but we're going to use it as a candelabra. 









Super light weight deco thing that I'm plotting to put on a headstone.









And... a crapload of fall leaves to scatter about the cemetery. The bag on the end is actually 2 garlands. I'm not sure if mom wants to use them as garlands or not... but we were actually LOOKING for fall leaf garlands a while back, so it was great to find 2 for a smoking cheap price.

I do have photos of each bottle individually that I'll upload to my album if anybody wants to see them that way.


----------



## obsessedjack

Great haul!! I need to find some corks for all my bottles.


----------



## hallorenescene

lil, hey, i found a bag of corks at goodwill for $1.00 too. and i like your chandilier to candlabra idea. i never thought of that, but it will look good transformed. i like how colorful and differently shaped your bottles are. very nice. and fall leaves one can never have enough of. good score.
gris, $2.50? for sure a lucky find for you!
blue frog, that would irritate me if they did that. i would have to really want something to still buy from them. that rat and cat are cool. i'd never seen them before. and it does sound like you still did okay. but it still is maddening.
tom, that is a heck of a good price for that clock. unique for sure.
frani, awesome find on the pallets


----------



## GiggleFairy

Lil Ghouliette you did awesome! I love the variety in bottles.

I'm having garage sale/Goodwill withdrawals BAD right now.


----------



## lisa48317

obsessedjack said:


> Great haul!! I need to find some corks for all my bottles.


So do I!!!! I thought I've seen bags like that somewhere, but of course I can't remember where!!

Great finds Lil. G !


----------



## blackfog

Mr. Gris love those vintage cutouts especially the skull and vampire! 

Lil Ghouliette love those bottles very colorful and nice assortment of sizes.

TT just love that clock and for only $8.....unreal! It is so unique and never saw anything like it.

Everyone always finds such great things. I always enjoy looking at them and envisioning what you guys will do with them. Would be cool to have a thread with a before and after pic of how you used these pieces.


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa48317 said:


> So do I!!!! I thought I've seen bags like that somewhere, but of course I can't remember where!!
> 
> Great finds Lil. G !


i'm pretty sure hobby lobby and wal-marts have bags of corks. i had to ask where they were to find them


----------



## hollowscreamer

blackfog said:


> Mr. Gris love those vintage cutouts especially the skull and vampire!
> 
> Lil Ghouliette love those bottles very colorful and nice assortment of sizes.
> 
> TT just love that clock and for only $8.....unreal! It is so unique and never saw anything like it.
> 
> Everyone always finds such great things. I always enjoy looking at them and envisioning what you guys will do with them. Would be cool to have a thread with a before and after pic of how you used these pieces.


i agree about the before and after pics of found items.... i think it would be a lot of fun!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

blackfog said:


> Everyone always finds such great things. I always enjoy looking at them and envisioning what you guys will do with them. Would be cool to have a thread with a before and after pic of how you used these pieces.


If you build it... they will come.


----------



## Shilo341

Walmart have bags of corks in thier housewares dept.


----------



## lisa48317

hallorenescene said:


> i'm pretty sure hobby lobby and wal-marts have bags of corks. i had to ask where they were to find them





Shilo341 said:


> Walmart have bags of corks in thier housewares dept.


COOL! Thanks!!
I happen to have have both nearby so corks will soon be MINE !!!


----------



## hollowscreamer

wow you have hobby lobby and walmart close by? all ya need now is a home depot and your all set lol oh and a goodwill store too of coarse


----------



## BlueFrog

*Terror Tom*, I'm sure you'd never part with that clock, but if you even considered it .... I LOVE IT! 

*Lil Ghouliette*, I bow before your amazing bottle-finding prowess. Around here even ordinary bottles are hellaciously expensive and thus my collection is pitiful by comparison. 

However, I can't complain about my own recent luck. CurbMart was _amazing_ for me yesterday! A neighbor must have been planning a garage sale and decided to scrap the idea, because they left a big pile of stuff in boxes and bags on the parkway with abig sign that said everything was free. They were throwing away more seasonal decor than I can possibly list, including a deeply strange & slightly disturbing patriotic stuffed chicken. 

The best goodies of interest to this group were:

Blow mold Jack o Lantern; 
Very old and gotta-be-rare Christmas blow mold ornament (I've never seen it and the heavy brass hardware screams expensive & vintage);
Working fireplace log insert;
Sealed bag of styrofoam balls;
Two sealed bags of hobby lichen;
Garbage bag full of dried florals & a huge grapevine wreath; 
Working motion activated croaking frog, something I've always wanted but never been willing to plunk down $$ for;
Several frog & toad figurines; and 
Papier mache Amazon parrot that will be great for someone's pirate display.


----------



## lisa48317

hollowscreamer said:


> wow you have hobby lobby and walmart close by? all ya need now is a home depot and your all set lol oh and a goodwill store too of coarse


LOL - we do !! Home Depot, Lowe's, and 3 Salvation Army's within about 5 miles. And can't forget the little local hardware stores. 

Speaking of WalMart, I ordered their 6 foot stuffed body last night. Should be pretty interesting!


----------



## daBOOhouse

Newbee here. Just wanted to say I love hitting up thrift stores, garage sales and rummage sales! Always seem to find things.
A couple of weeks ago, I got two light up pumpkins. I have found so many things like voodoo dolls, pumpkins, costumes, shiatsu massagers, material, bottles, toys, masks, knick knacks like spooky african masks and carvings, tiki idol insense burner, carved owl, deer (for the motors), chrome hand crank food slicer, bottles & jars, mannaquins, folliage, etc...

My favorite find has to be my cleaver:


----------



## BlueFrog

Welcome aboard, *daBOOhouse*! We love hearing from fellow addic...er, enthusiasts 

I am pleased as punch to announce that I am finally the proud owner of my very own vintage wooden wheelchair! No longer will I have to lust over those belonging to others.... unless, of course, my friend who has physical custody of it (and is apparently gaga for it) refuses to turn it over on Sunday.


----------



## GiggleFairy

CONGRATS BlueFrog! Just let your friend know that either they can turn it over peacefully, or you'll be happy to replace the old one with a new one that they'll be wheeling their self around in.


----------



## NOWHINING

that is cool get for a wheelchair.....


----------



## GiggleFairy

daBOOhouse - that is one heck of a clever! I wonder what the previous owner used it for -looks rather "broken in".


----------



## BlueFrog

GiggleFairy said:


> CONGRATS BlueFrog! Just let your friend know that either they can turn it over peacefully, or you'll be happy to replace the old one with a new one that they'll be wheeling their self around in.


 *GiggleFairy*, you made me, well, giggle with that comment.

We're holding our own garage sale today. Note to self: do not ever do so during the community sales event ever again. People are ignoring the good stuff in favor of the cheap junk, and we had very little cheap junk to sell. (We sell only expensive junk! Ba-dump).

However, while on a signage run, we did turn up a fantastic set of four 50+ year old wooden folding chairs, super sturdy, that will be great for our Halloween display. Can't complain about that, especially at $10 for the set.


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, you are always lucky. some nice finds. good luck on the chair
daboo, nice cleaver set. scarey though. lol 
well, a little luck my way. a neighbor down the street gave me a rough homemade coffin with a plastic glow in the dark skely, some terantulas and spider webbing adorning it. she also gave me a bag of Christmas lights she worked around it. i was going to give the lights to my daughter till i saw they had a control mechanism for pulsing, and such. i also have gotten a fer nice items from garage sales and good wills. but my nicest score was today at the treasure chest i got 2 more nice pieces of glass. this time there was no light inside, and no christmas scene painted on them.. i have a few pieces collected now of glass. i need to see if i have enough to build my mausoleum.


----------



## GiggleFairy

BlueFrog 

Sounds like you got some good finds today, too.

And hallorenescene I hope you DO have enough glass for your mausoleum. I'd love to hear your plans for that piece.

I just hit my 6 week mark on my leg - have 6 weeks to go 'til garage sale time! I did find out today (or actually had a medical person CONFIRM what I've been saying since I woke up from surgery) that my leg from the knee down is externally rotated, meaning I'll be a gimp.  I've decided that when I get my cane, I want one with Swarovski crystals (diamond or aurora borealis looking) and another bedazzled. If I'm gonna do it, I'm gonna do it with style! Or bling. Shiny things make me happy. 

I may have to give up belly dancing at the level I do it and start from scratch and of course no more teaching. On a great note, haunting doesn't care HOW my leg works. I can keep on trucking!  I just can't wait to get back to "life" and hit the yard sales and thrift stores! These withdrawals are killing me.


----------



## NOWHINING

GiggleFairy said:


> BlueFrog
> 
> Sounds like you got some good finds today, too.
> 
> And hallorenescene I hope you DO have enough glass for your mausoleum. I'd love to hear your plans for that piece.
> 
> I just hit my 6 week mark on my leg - have 6 weeks to go 'til garage sale time! I did find out today (or actually had a medical person CONFIRM what I've been saying since I woke up from surgery) that my leg from the knee down is externally rotated, meaning I'll be a gimp.  I've decided that when I get my cane, I want one with Swarovski crystals (diamond or aurora borealis looking) and another bedazzled. If I'm gonna do it, I'm gonna do it with style! Or bling. Shiny things make me happy.
> 
> I may have to give up belly dancing at the level I do it and start from scratch and of course no more teaching. On a great note, haunting doesn't care HOW my leg works. I can keep on trucking!  I just can't wait to get back to "life" and hit the yard sales and thrift stores! These withdrawals are killing me.


 
I am sorry to hear you going through this. I say keep trucking and dont let that leg put you down... You could always use it for a display if it comes to that... I have a friend whom is willing to give me her wooden leg for flower arrangment at Halloween time.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Too funny NOWHINING! 

I know everyone here can understand my excitement when I left the hospital with a walker for future use. ZOMBIE WALKER! I was super-stoked!


----------



## BlueFrog

Why was I not made aware of the existence of a rats' feast chip & dip platter sooner? I saw one today for $10 at an estate sale - _in someone else's purchase pile_. Never have I been more tempted to turn pirate than I was at that moment. I also missed out on some great skeletons and resin tombstones that would have definitely livened up my display.

However, I can hardly complain about my tremendous good fortune. I picked up the witch with fogging cauldron for a fifth of full retail, a tormented (?tortured) zombie torso who lifts up his head for $25, the gothic Vampira costume for $17.50, a cackling large feathered crow for $2.50 (man, is it LOUD!), and a bunch of other small assorted goodies.

Between this haul and the warehouse sale at Design Toscano (two Venetian masks, the Venomous Vengeance spider I've wanted for a while, and two skulls marked like production samples on the bottom that I can't find on their site), I am broker than broke but should have a to-die-for haunt this year and next.


----------



## NOWHINING

there there bluefrog it will be okay but can i see some pictures?
LIKE ALWAYS I AM TOO BLOODY BROKE!


----------



## hallorenescene

giggles, sorry to hear of your leg. i'm glad you'll be back in action soon too. 
blue frog, some more decent finds.


----------



## Guest

You all have been busy! Bluefrog I have to see photos of the finds. I havent got much I was gone the last 2 weekends so sale hopping didnt happen. I went to Disneyland so it was a good trade  I spent alot of time in Pirates ride and Haunted Mansion wahahaha. I did find a Pirate metal sign at a sale this morning upon my return I had to buy for the haunt. I paid 50 cents and I love it. 

Great finds everyone and daBoohouse welcome aboard!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, great fun you getting to go to disney land. it's been years ago since we went, and the haunted mansion was our fave, with the pirate ride our second. and i'd say you topped it all off by finding that cool sign. sweet


----------



## BlueFrog

Tons more pics when I get everything unloaded and in an accessible place. In the short term, meet my Curbmart blow molds.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, nice curbmarts


----------



## NOWHINING

NICEEEE!!! Still Nothing...


----------



## Guest

Oh BlueFrog we gotta talk!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Those are really cool blowmolds *BlueFrog*! Wish folks were getting rid of cool stuff like that around here - the only thing I got was a rock, er, no. Just this:










Not sure what I'm going to do with it, but thought it was a cool curb-diving find.


----------



## hallorenescene

ween, is that a poster? or what. it's really cool. nice nice nice find


----------



## october31

i like the pumpkin bluefrog.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

New thrift store (aptly named Epic) opened near my parent's house. We got stuff. :3









Cool dish... bowl... plate... thing. 









Double wreath either for ON a head stone, or in front of one.









Booze for our pirate skeleton.









Kind of heavy, but I fell in love with it. 









Fern leaves and ivy... which we've been looking for!! (And we promptly used one of the ivy)









And mom found a pair of silver candlesticks that she absolutely fell in love with. Completely not for Halloween. Just something beautiful to put in her dining room.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

hallorenescene said:


> ween, is that a poster? or what. it's really cool. nice nice nice find


Yep, it is. Am thinking of glueing a piece of card/plastic-board to the back where it's ripped out and making it look like real brain & blood, maybe with pieces of colored foam & some fake blood. Would be cool if I could get it to bleed.

Could definitely work the candlestick into an indoor display. Are you planning to get/make a label for the glass bottle?


----------



## Guest

Lil Ghouliette said:


> New thrift store (aptly named Epic) opened near my parent's house. We got stuff. :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool dish... bowl... plate... thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double wreath either for ON a head stone, or in front of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booze for our pirate skeleton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of heavy, but I fell in love with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fern leaves and ivy... which we've been looking for!! (And we promptly used one of the ivy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mom found a pair of silver candlesticks that she absolutely fell in love with. Completely not for Halloween. Just something beautiful to put in her dining room.



I love the pan flute statue! Super cool finds all together.


----------



## whichypoo

Ween12amEternal said:


> Yep, it is. Am thinking of glueing a piece of card/plastic-board to the back where it's ripped out and making it look like real brain & blood, maybe with pieces of colored foam & some fake blood. Would be cool if I could get it to bleed.
> 
> Could definitely work the candlestick into an indoor display. Are you planning to get/make a label for the glass bottle?


Love to see the poster when you get done with it!!


----------



## NOWHINING

ohh those were super neat finding!


----------



## lisa48317

Awesome finds, Lil G !!! I don't blame Ghouliet - I'd love those candlesticks, too!

You have the coolest stuff around your area!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Found this guy at a yard sale on the way in to school that I almost didn't stop at because initially it looked like they had closed up (had been raining):










They had stuffed him in the back of the garage - was definitely worth the time for stopping!


----------



## Guest

This ghost blow mold is one of my favorites!! I have him mounted to my chimney for my display he is so big he can be seen blocks away!! I too got mine at a sale great find!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Yeah, he is a standout! Can't wait to light him up.


----------



## Guest

Today I hit some sales and I scored 3 overhead projectors and a projection screen from a school surplus sale. These are awesome because I convert them to movie projectors and then project either halloween flicks outside in the display or I can make a flaming window, ghosts moving through windows or talking busts with these. All 3 work great and I paid 2.00 a pop. I also picked up a 1960s Pachinko machine which came from Japan. It is amazing and still works. I am cleaning it up for my mancave. Not to bad for a Thursday sale day.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Mr. Gris you always come across such neat finds!


----------



## Guest

GiggleFairy said:


> Mr. Gris you always come across such neat finds!


Thanks Giggle! I have to say I am a yard sale junkie


----------



## Deadna

Gris...let me know what bulbs your projector takes. The school gave me a box of mixed sizes and I have been trying to get rid of them forever, I just didn't want to throw them away. That pachinko is nice...we had one just like it long ago!


----------



## The Man

Ween12amEternal, love the blow mold...great find!


----------



## Guest

Deadna said:


> Gris...let me know what bulbs your projector takes. The school gave me a box of mixed sizes and I have been trying to get rid of them forever, I just didn't want to throw them away. That pachinko is nice...we had one just like it long ago!


Oh for sure! I will get to them in a couple days and peak in there for bulb sizes. I would love to buy some off you to keep them a glow


----------



## BlueFrog

Craigslist yielded me a beautiful mannequin of a year-old boy, GW a "timeout tot" for 99cents, and SA a whole ton of battery-operated candles for 50cents - $1 each plus a set of silverware with red acrylic inserts in the handles for $3. For someone who claims she's purchased pretty much everything she needs for both this year and next, I keep finding more stuff to spend money on


----------



## GiggleFairy

Mr. Gris said:


> Thanks Giggle! I have to say I am a yard sale junkie



And I'm jealous! lol

I don't have near the luck you do, nor do I have luck with Craigslist.


What DOES seem to be rocking off the hinges now is the local Freecycle group. the're giving away good stuff left and right and I still can't drive, so I have to sit back and drool! Today on the chopping block was a 4' lighted curio cabinet WITH all of the knick-knacks inside.


----------



## hallorenescene

lil g. those are cool finds. i don't know which i like best, the candlestick, or the ststue. when, your blow mold rocks. that's one i don't have....yet
ween, that would be cool if you could make it bleed. show a picture when you do what you do.
gris, nice finds. i would love that pachinko machine.
blue frog, you got some nice finds too. and i know what you mean about running out of space


----------



## Deadna

Mr. Gris said:


> Oh for sure! I will get to them in a couple days and peak in there for bulb sizes. I would love to buy some off you to keep them a glow


No charge! I was lucky to find ONE in there for my projector because otherwise it was going to cost me $30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have several sizes so just let me know and hopefully I have it


----------



## BlueFrog

Today has turned out to be unexpectedly good for my haunt, despite the threat of rain holding down the number of sales. I found three wigs, two of them street quality, for $1 each, as well as two very nice quality ceramic pumpkins for $1 each.

Better yet, my mystery object! It's a Victorian piece intended for holding calling cards from visitors. That makes perfect sense but I doubt I ever would have thought of it. Iroinically, tomorrow will be its one-year anniversary in my collection.


----------



## GiggleFairy

That's a really neat piece BlueFrog. I'd be happy with your other finds as well. Pixie Frog put her Build-A-Bear wig and a mask on one of my skulls and gave it a whole new look. Now she's got me hooked on wigs.


----------



## BlueFrog

After discovering how quickly a change of wig can assist in turning an existing mannequin into a new character, I've become a real fan. I wonder if Build-a-Bear sells wigs large enough for some of my younger mannequins, like the 12mo I just bought off CL. That's an avenue I hadn't considered before.

Thanks to my yard saling I've amassed quite a wig collection but I'm always seeking more. I'm still smiling over the little old lady who asked why I wanted to buy her old wig when "you have such beautiful thick hair naturally!" She looked downright relieved when I explained how I planned to use it.

When I sat down and looked more closely at today's purchases, I discovered that one of them is made of 100% human hair. Given how insanely expensive human hair wigs are, even used, I'm even happier with my $1 purchase than I was before.


----------



## Halstaff

Went out to a garage sale with the intention of just looking for some filler items for my haunt. Ended up spending $150 but got 3 complete mannequins including costumes and stands, 3 fog machines that I doubt work but they all had the good timers which will get hacked, some scene setters and a few other items. I also got an unopened 100 pound bag of Hydrocal and an almost full 5 gallon container of liquid latex.


----------



## icyuod2

Love the mannequins!
Sweet pichinko machine. Many canadian and american companies re-outfitted these machines
for use in north america during the 60's/70's/80's. It's perfect for aman cave.

I also found a man cave item today while cruising yard sales.
an old ford wheel. $20 









I know, I know, not the halloween item's you want to see. 
Soooooo here you are.
Indian sarsaparilla blood relief. $2









And on my way home, I found my new headless friend being put out to the curb with the rest of the items that didn't sell at a small yard sale.
New friend (complete with pool cue) free!


----------



## GiggleFairy

You've all found some great things! It amazes me how each of us can look at a piece of trash and see an art piece dying to escape. I'd love to come across items like these. The mannequins, mirror, wheel, bottle - well heck, all of it practically! 

And BlueFrog, the wigs as B-A-B do have ear holes in them, but they're unnoticeable due to the amount of hair on the wig. They're usually about $8 a piece. If you don't mind paying that amount, go for it. They don't have a huge selection, but like I said - totally changed my display. Now, call me a weirdo, but I'm really weird about human hair stuff. Yes, I can dig in a dead body for a living, but something is odd to me about putting another human's hair with my own or donning a wig that had hair that was once perched atop another's head. I know you use these for your displays, but I don't even think I'd even want to run my fingers through it. Eeeeuuuu! Quirky me!


----------



## osenator

Wow, Halstaff, amazing score! All of you are finding cool stuff!


----------



## kittyvibe

Loooove the mannequins! The one on the far left looks like she is dressed as Buffy :3


----------



## bethene

went to the flea market today, nothing as cool as those mannequins, but got a skull that is almost life size, has red flashing eyes and talks and laughs, battery operated, it was 5 bucks, not real cheap, but liked the look of it, and it;s size, so went for it,,,


----------



## Halstaff

The garage sale was supposed to start at 10 so I got there a little after. The lady apologized that most of the Halloween items were already sold as people started showing up at 7. Her garage door was open and when I started to go in to look around, she told me she was keeping those items. As we were talking she mentioned that the mannequins might be for sale if I was interested. Ended up getting the 3 mannequins, the fog machines and timers, the torso skeleton, the Hydrocal and the latex all from the garage. I don't know what the early birds got but I sure hit the jackpot. 
The latex and Hydrocal are worth what I paid all by themselves. It will be going to Bobzilla in trade for some of his cool, new latex items. I think he's already started on my eel! If you haven't seen his stuff, make sure to check them out - http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bobzilla-albums-barrels-seaweed-barnacles-eel.html


----------



## BlueFrog

*Halstaff*, I'm not sure I'm ever going to recover from hearing about your find. I am a mannequin person to a ridiculous degree and can't believe what you paid for all that. We won't discuss what I'd have to pay for those same mannequins here in Chicago. 

I did, however, make another nice blow mold find today. It's a pair of candles, but not the common ones. They are two short red candles mounted to a "wooden base" that's painted gold. I know I've seen them before once or twice but not often, even here in the Blow Mold Capitol of the World(tm). They have their lighting kits and almost perfect paint, so for $4/pr they followed me home. I'm sure they were intended for Christmas but will work at least as well for Halloween.


----------



## Halstaff

I wish I would have found these before I had bought the other 3 that I wanted for my haunt this year. It would have saved me a lot of money. Oh well, now I'll have a couple of pirate bar maids as well as another character for my Dracula coffin scene.


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, i love your card holder, isn't it exciting you found out what it is! also, some other nice finds. and...i see we made a true blue blow mold fan out of you. lol
hal, nice mammiquins, and some other good scores as well. i could have used that male one as a cowboy in my haunt last year.
icy, i love the wheel, and the bottle. i think the guy is cool, but don't get what he's supposed to be
bethie, sounds like a nice score to me


----------



## Si-cotik

so wish I could come upon mannequin sale like that


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

We went back up to the corner thrift store today to scope out things we wanted to buy tomorrow during their 50% off sale... and ended up leaving with some pieces that we didn't want to risk losing to other shoppers tomorrow. 



















I love both of these SO MUCH. I swear, I enjoy the thrift store shopping more than the actual prop building. And Ghouliet is an enabler!!! LOL.


----------



## GiggleFairy

LG, I couldn't help but laugh at your enabler comment. 


What are your intentions with these pieces? I tell you, I'm looking at things in a whole new light these days. ESPECIALLY when it comes to tombstone creation.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

@ GiggleFairy : Well the circular angel piece for sure is going in the top of a headstone kind of as a marble inlay. IDK exactly what we're going to do with the lion... but it was waaaaay too cool to pass up.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I have a hole new respect for "broken" pieces of art I find now as well. I feel they help 'age' a tombstone. I can't tell you how many times I've shamelessly passed up a cool broken piece of something or another. NO LONGER! I AM CURED! lol


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

@ GiggleFairy : For sure! I don't know how many times I've picked up something and been like, "Oh, it's chipped... that's okay! It gives it character!"


----------



## hallorenescene

lil, i agree, if i had passed up those two finds, i would have had a restless night


----------



## Ween12amEternal

*Lil Ghouliette* those are lovely - can't wait to see the finished tombstones!

Not much luck this weekend. Maybe good curb diving this week with the holiday *crosses fingers*


----------



## icyuod2

hallorenescene said:


> icy, i love the wheel, and the bottle. i think the guy is cool, but don't get what he's supposed to be


he's actually a big candy display for gummy bears and things (german candy company)








Mines obviously missing his head and sucker. 

I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, But even if I only keep the arms, the price was right. (free)


----------



## Guest

I love everyones finds. It is amazing what you all have discovered! Halstaf great haul!!!


----------



## ChrisW

Did a few yard sales Saturday.
First pick - Working 400W fogger with automatic timer and a quart of fog juice - $5.00 . Also got a bag of Halloween goodies (Giant Bugs, wall hangings, candles, etc) for 50 cents.
At another stop picked up a wrought iron spider web/spider with candle sconses for 2 bucks.


----------



## IshWitch

Lil Ghouliette said:


> We went back up to the corner thrift store today to scope out things we wanted to buy tomorrow during their 50% off sale... and ended up leaving with some pieces that we didn't want to risk losing to other shoppers tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both of these SO MUCH. I swear, I enjoy the thrift store shopping more than the actual prop building. And Ghouliet is an enabler!!! LOL.


The plate with the angel and babies is so sweet!
Being a first time grandma, that really touches me. So cool!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

One more find!










It'll be used for our witchy potion bottles.


----------



## NOWHINING

mannequin! I could really use those!! But great finding people! I realy do not get such lucks like you guys do..


----------



## Trex

My daughter and I went G'saling on the weekend, we found a shiatsu massager, and some ceramic angels for tombstones. My daughters most prized find was at a retirement condo where they residents had large garage/craft sale, she picked up the two sets of earrings for $5.00!!! She is so excited!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Aw... earrings like that make me wish I had pierced ears... but I'm such a wuss. :X


----------



## NOWHINING

Trex said:


> My daughter and I went G'saling on the weekend, we found a shiatsu massager, and some ceramic angels for tombstones. My daughters most prized find was at a retirement condo where they residents had large garage/craft sale, she picked up the two sets of earrings for $5.00!!! She is so excited!!


 
aw that is really super cute!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Trex - great earrings & LG - another great find! That's perfect for potions. You want me to pierce your ears for you? If you're scared, I learned this technique that will take your mind off of your ears on a little movie called "MAJOR PAYNE" . . .


----------



## Guest

Well tonight I finished the movie projector build with the overhead projectors I got. We lit a couple JOL's in the back yard and had our 1st movie showing. It was a hit! We watched The Great Pumpkin  With the cool weather it even felt like fall. Cant wait for all the movie nights in the future and around Halloween. 

I love the earrings and great find on the witch potion cabinet!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Cool weather??? What'chu talkin 'bout Willis????

Must be nice! We're just approaching the hottest months of the year down here.


----------



## grimly

went shopping with mom and found these things to get started with.
cool bottles = potion bottles
creepy doll = zombie baby
old rusted red tricycle = Jig Saw.....now i just have to figure out how to make a Jig Saw prop to put on the bike lol
any suggestions?


----------



## halloween71

trex said:


> my daughter and i went g'saling on the weekend, we found a shiatsu massager, and some ceramic angels for tombstones. My daughters most prized find was at a retirement condo where they residents had large garage/craft sale, she picked up the two sets of earrings for $5.00!!! She is so excited!!


coooollll!!!


----------



## halloween71

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Aw... earrings like that make me wish I had pierced ears... but I'm such a wuss. :X


I have had mine pierced three times but they always hurt so I let them grow up.


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Great finds everyone - those earrings are ~very cute (& I'm one that can't wear pierced earrings either, so am jealous)!


----------



## Franki Stein

From a craigslist ad, today I got 7 sheets of foam insulation board for $35 (thats half off what they sell for at my local home depot!)

and from goodwill & savers- two shiatsu massagers for $3.99 ea. 

Hubby is excited to start on some kind of zombies or something with those, and I am super excited about the deal on foam- more tombstones! YAY!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Okay guys and ghouls, I've never hacked anything like a Shiatsu Massager, but I DID find something I'm certain I can do something with.


----------



## osenator

*I just both this for 15$!*

I just bought this scyle for 15$!









View attachment 16518


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, he's great. even without a head. what do you mean, only keep the arms? the whole thing is a keeper, i tell you.
chris, sounds like you lucked out. nice adds
lil, talk about a nice fit. those bottles belong there.
trex, i love jewelry. the earrings with the rhine stones rules.
lil, get your ears pierced. i pierced ears for 22 years. we have an instrument that goes so fast, you just barely feel a pinch. everyone that does it says, oh, that was nothing, i thought it was going to be more. i was afraid too, and am a woose. but it is nothing.
grimly, cool finds. that doll, her eyes, she will make a perfect zombie. you need to post a picture when you are done. i really want to see that baby.
frankie, sounds like some quality build time to me.
osenator, wicked cool scythe


----------



## kittyvibe

GiggleFairy said:


> Okay guys and ghouls, I've never hacked anything like a Shiatsu Massager, but I DID find something I'm certain I can do something with.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Ellen Tries The Vibrating Bra‬‏


Awesome deal on the foam Franki! And love the Scythe!

The video is hilarious! What were you thinking of using the ..ummm..vibrators for?


----------



## NOWHINING

heheheeh WHERE IS MY SCTHE!? KIDDING!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

kittyvibe said:


> The video is hilarious! What were you thinking of using the ..ummm..vibrators for?



I immediately thought of some half-eaten (or butchered) corpse (body part) seizing on the floor. Something light-weight.


----------



## icyuod2

Tues. Auction day! The auction this week wasn't overly exciting but i did manage to pickup a deer skull and some old military jackets. (1955)








Got an old canadian naval suit/coat. Since I already had a plan for one jacket 








and I think I might actually wear the second jacket once in a while, $40 seemed like a heck of a deal.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Love the prop, icy!


----------



## osenator

Cool, Icy! Love the jackets!


----------



## icyuod2

Thx. I figured.....If your gonna have an army of the dead on your front lawn, they should be dressed to impress.


----------



## BlueFrog

Wasn't planning to leave the house today but absolutely, positively had to visit one of the animal shelters and found this beauty for $10 at a garage sale on the way back. I'm reasonably sure it's a vintage funeral home sign-in table. Even if that wasn't it's original purpose, that's what it's going to be now.


----------



## Guest

Bluefrog that is a great table. I was at a funeral last weekend and was looking at one much like that thinking it would make a great prop


----------



## Guest

Not to mention the amazing blow mold pillar candle you have hiding to the right of the table


----------



## Deadna

I feel like Gris today with the great finds we got! All for $4.............
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...en-picture68570-1968-1979-beistle-cutouts.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2011-halloween-picture68569-blowmolds.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2011-halloween-picture68563-free-column.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2011-halloween-picture68565-yardsale-items.jpg


http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...alloween-picture68566-window-clings-signs.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2011-halloween-picture68567-shirts.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2011-halloween-picture68568-costumes.jpg


----------



## NOWHINING

super neat finding... I like the funeral table. strange but oh well.


----------



## hallorenescene

kittyvibe said:


> Awesome deal on the foam Franki! And love the Scythe!
> 
> The video is hilarious! What were you thinking of using the ..ummm..vibrators for?


too funny, but i had the same thought. lol. like your idea of what to use them for. but still laughing

icy, those jackets my grandson would love. and that nurse poster is way cool.

blue frog, that will be a perfect sign in table

deadna, nice finds. that cat coming out of the pumplin i want, one i don't have...yet. and then lets talk about how cool the vampire mask is. that would make a nice prop


----------



## Trex

Stopped at a few garage sales on my way home from work, one was a gold mine, it was a couple who used to own some kind of novelty store; they had a lot of Halloween stuff never used...still in the boxes!! We picked up 10 @ 2Ft black light tubes, 2 @ 12V/Battery black lights, new Doctors costume, Woochies, poseable skeleton, Cross-over network, DMX LED light, 1000W fog machine, 2 pack electrical loom, 2 @ Thunder/Lightning FX boxes, std outdoor flood lights, and 2 @ flaming cauldrons (which we we will likely hack). All for $120.00, we felt it was a pretty good score!


----------



## NOWHINING

Nice score Trex!


----------



## hallorenescene

trex, holy goodness, i'd say a good score. and i didn't even know they had something like black light tubing. i am looking for some this halloween. that sounds a very useable product


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, nice finds. that cat coming out of the pumplin i want, one i don't have...yet. and then lets talk about how cool the vampire mask is. that would make a nice prop


I never thought I'D ever get one since they are one of the older ones but the next one I find is yours 
I liked that vampire mask too and even more when I noticed it has wiring/LEDs inside the eyes...I haven't had time to check it out yet tho'.


----------



## hallorenescene

Deadna said:


> I never thought I'D ever get one since they are one of the older ones but the next one I find is yours
> I liked that vampire mask too and even more when I noticed it has wiring/LEDs inside the eyes...I haven't had time to check it out yet tho'.


so are you into blow molds? how many and which ones do you have? i would trade you if i have an extra one you don't have for an extra one you do have.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> so are you into blow molds? how many and which ones do you have? i would trade you if i have an extra one you don't have for an extra one you do have.


Well I wasn't into them until GRIS started his comments and now he has me looking for that Empire logo all the time...lol!
I don't have any doubles except for the jack o lantern I got today....I already own 2 of them in better shape actually but when the lady said to take all she had for $3 bucks we couldn't refuse!


----------



## kittyvibe

trex, your goodies are amazing!

Deadna your finds, all for $4?! crazyness! I love everything you got and at such a freaking bargain! lucky!


----------



## osenator

grear score, trex!


----------



## blackfog

BlueFrog that is a beautiful table! It is in pretty good condition to.

Deadna can't believe you got all that for only $4. That is such a deal.
Love the little witch in that chair.

Trex nice score and love your doggie checking things out to cute!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Whoa *Trex *you literally made out like a bandit. Great score (& btw, great pooch too!)


----------



## Guest

Deadna said:


> I feel like Gris today with the great finds we got! All for $4.............
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...en-picture68570-1968-1979-beistle-cutouts.jpg
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2011-halloween-picture68569-blowmolds.jpg
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2011-halloween-picture68563-free-column.jpg
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2011-halloween-picture68565-yardsale-items.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...alloween-picture68566-window-clings-signs.jpg
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2011-halloween-picture68567-shirts.jpg
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2011-halloween-picture68568-costumes.jpg


Deadna you scored big time!!! Love the cat and all of the Beistle cut outs and swell price!!


----------



## Guest

Today I scored more for the pumpkin patch all for $3.00 total. I have never seen the metalic ones before they were labeled Trendmaster brand from 1999. The patch grows....

I also scored some antique pellet guns, stack of video games, stack of movies and a vintage camera today so overall it was great.


----------



## osenator

Wow, those are amazing pumkins! Great score, Mr. Gris! Love the top left one!


----------



## ChrisW

Great looking pumpkins - good find!
I picked up a hardly used rotisserie motor for $4.00 - -time to put another FCG together!


----------



## lisa48317

It hink Mr. Gris is the Pied Piper of BlowMolds....he just has to be & they show up! Those metallic ones are great!


----------



## Guest

lisa48317 said:


> It hink Mr. Gris is the Pied Piper of BlowMolds....he just has to be & they show up! Those metallic ones are great!


HAHAHA I do think I may be the Pied Piper of pumpkins they seem to be on every corner of my town and nobody wants them. I even had people dump them in my yard when I was gone 2 times now its unbelievable


----------



## Guest

ChrisW said:


> Great looking pumpkins - good find!
> I picked up a hardly used rotisserie motor for $4.00 - -time to put another FCG together!


Thats awesome! I need to build and FCG I may come hit you up for how to info


----------



## whichypoo

Got some good stuff last night. at thrift stores 










I plan of using the gold stand for my crystal skull bowling ball .
Could not belive I found a dept 56 piece and it works.










I plan on painting the light. not sure if I can do a good eyeball or not but gonna try. 










Just love spike.


----------



## kittyvibe

looove your latest goodies whichypoo!

Got this yesterday at a yardsale and no picture yet buts its one of those clay money saving jar thingys that says Girls night out. Im changing the Girls to Ghouls  This pic of the blowmold is just for reference, its not the actual but this is the design.


----------



## whichypoo

kittyvibe said:


> looove your latest goodies whichypoo!


Thanks there are so many things I need to do. But keep finding more crafts to add to the list


----------



## rockplayson

WhichyPoo,

I LOVE your gremlin.


----------



## BlueFrog

Just when I thought it was safe to return to this thread after Trex and Deadna rendered me speechless, and sure enough there are even more amazing things to drool over. Great finds, all! 

Attached are pictures of the highlights from a $25 group purchase that included a couple of severed hands and a really nice evil rubber pumpkin with red LED eyes.

The local flea market also yielded a truly repulsive vintage stole with at least a half dozen mink pelts complete with heads and feet; I want next year's Monsters' Ball to be as decadent as possible, and it doesn't get more decadent than dead minks. Walking around the event with dead minks hanging over my arm was, shall we say, an interesting experience. A few people looked ready to throw blood on me, but for the most part, people wanted to buy it off me. 

I also picked up a fantastic decorative bottle (clear glass with dripping red inserts) with its original $100 retail sticker for a whopping $5, a huge silverplate candleholder for 75 cents that's so heavy it should be registered as a lethal weapon, a beautiful crystal candleholder with hurricane lamp for $5, and an old-fashioned butler's ashtray thingy for $1.


----------



## osenator

kittyvibe, love that blowmold!!! 
Wow, whichypoo, great score!
Bluefrog, those are amazing! 
So many great finds! Keep it up! (to any I missed!)


----------



## Guest

Kittyvibe great score!!

Bluefrog those are truelly creepy and amazing at the same time!


----------



## His and Hearse

Creepy Santa blow mold, light up JOL, and a box of old glass insulators and bottles. $6.50 spent. The insulators and bottles are worth a couple bucks apiece (as per Ebay) so I made out ok. Also found in the box- a 30.06 rifle round and an old square nail. Very random.


----------



## hallorenescene

well gris, nice score! now, where in the yard are you going to have room to put those. lol. tim allen blue out the neighborhood, chevy chase blew out the town. so gris blows out his house. lol. and gris, i wish someone would dump some blow molds on my lawn.

whichy, nice scores. and i love stripe too.

blue frog, those two props are awesome 

h+h, nice loot there


----------



## NOWHINING

STOP WITH THE GREMLINS!! GAH! Good Grief! But really I think you guys scored big time.


----------



## Deadna

Great finds everyone! I love the more unusual items that people are finding, have never seen some of Witchypoos or Bluefrogs things before.

Gris are your metalic pumpkins plastic?????


----------



## kittyvibe

BlueFrog, I agree the vintage stoles are awesome. I have a few and used them in my witch area. Around tops of hats and around the shoulders. :3 Daaahhhling!


----------



## ChrisW

Mr. Gris said:


> Thats awesome! I need to build and FCG I may come hit you up for how to info


Mr. Gris - I used "Kick the Fog"'s directions as the basis of mine:

http://www.kickthefog.com/crank_ghost.htm

But , as he did, I borrowed liberally from other sites, like Doug Feurgeson's Phantasmechanics (which I do not think is even up anymore) but there are quite a few sites that go over the procedure. I used a rotissierie motor on my first one, and it still works like a champ.


----------



## Guest

His and Hearse said:


> Creepy Santa blow mold, light up JOL, and a box of old glass insulators and bottles. $6.50 spent. The insulators and bottles are worth a couple bucks apiece (as per Ebay) so I made out ok. Also found in the box- a 30.06 rifle round and an old square nail. Very random.


I have that Santa face he is great and I believe he is made by Union. I see him often sell for 40.00 easy during the holiday. Great score!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

View attachment 16573


View attachment 16575


View attachment 16576


View attachment 16577


I'm pretty excited about the window I got! I was 4.99 and I'm thinking of spooking it up!! Any ideas?? I really wish the thrift stores would put all their halloween out I'm sure they would sell it all year w/ all of us always looking! As for the vasy it was kinda pricey 9.49 but I went ahead and got it...it was a a dif thrift store which priced way too high on all that junk lol I'm thinking of painting this and getting some branches to make a halloween tree 
I def love the pillar holder they were not in the holiday area but i thought they had that spooky look to em! With the fram i'm wanting to do something festive with that ofcourse


----------



## hallorenescene

bewitching, nice scores. your window you could paint the frame black. then put a touch of orange on the wood area along the window. go to a ceramic store, and get crackling and crackle the paint. you could put a glasene hand print on a pane. spider webbing with a few leaves mixed in. a spider on the frame. you will have fun with that set up. and i love the mosaic pumpkin. very pretty


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Thanks! I appreciate your post! The hand print ! I love thattttt!!! Yes I love the mosaic too!


----------



## NOWHINING

the window idea have umlimited ideas... but I am brain dead to give you an idea for it. ={


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Okay... so a week ago mom & I promised each other no more thrift store hopping for a month... just to give our wallets a rest. 

But today was payday for my boyfriend... and he wanted to see if he could find some inexpensive shoes & a new shirt for himself... so I directed him to my favourite Goodwill... and after he finished finding his things, I wandered over to the knick-knacks...










$13. The one mom & I ended up buying new was originally $40 - but mom got it for $20 something with a coupon - and it didn't have the flowers on it! I squealed and grabbed it before anybody else could. 

So much for no thrifting for a month. LOL.


----------



## BlueFrog

Lil Ghouliette said:


> So much for no thrifting for a month. LOL.


Hey, I resemble that remark!! 

Attached is a photo of my new werewolves, courtesy of an amazing find on Craigslist. I happened to be online when he posted them, and after getting hopelessly lost in City construction, nearly missed them by five minutes. I can't wait to play with them!


----------



## whichypoo

BlueFrog said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!!
> 
> Attached is a photo of my new werewolves, courtesy of an amazing find on Craigslist. I happened to be online when he posted them, and after getting hopelessly lost in City construction, nearly missed them by five minutes. I can't wait to play with them!


Those are amazing and to make running werewolves out of them I can't wait to see them.


----------



## kittyvibe

awesome and great imagination on the werewolves!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Amazing score on those mannequins *BlueFrog* - can't wait to see the finished product!

Agreed, it's very hard to be disciplined regarding thrift stores. Guess it's lucky ours doesn't usually have very good stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene

how many times have i said i'm not going to goodwills, or garage sales for that matter! just practically before i hit everyone. 
lil, i love the pillar. 
and bluefrog, those mannequins are awesome. if you get the wolves made out of them, please post pics. they will make perfect wolves.

i went to a goodwill today, i got a blow up crashed witch for $0.75, a beaded pirates beard for $0.75, and a very tall wooden frankenstein for $3.00, and a bag of those balls that kids jump in for $3.00. the balls kids jump in we hung from the ceiling in my 2009 haunt. we plan on using them again for our mad monster lab this year. i'll post pics later. you guys are going to love my new frankie


----------



## 22606

Lil Ghouliette said:


> $13. The one mom & I ended up buying new was originally $40 - but mom got it for $20 something with a coupon - and it didn't have the flowers on it! I squealed and grabbed it before anybody else could.


I don't blame you for grabbing it so quickly. Very nice find, Lil Ghouliette I think that would look sharp done with a marbleized look.



hallorenescene said:


> you guys are going to love my new frankie


I'm sure of it


BlueFrog, I'm sure that those mannequins will make for some spectacular werewolves. I look forward to seeing them when they are complete


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Okay... so a week ago mom & I promised each other no more thrift store hopping for a month... just to give our wallets a rest.
> 
> But today was payday for my boyfriend... and he wanted to see if he could find some inexpensive shoes & a new shirt for himself... so I directed him to my favourite Goodwill... and after he finished finding his things, I wandered over to the knick-knacks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $13. The one mom & I ended up buying new was originally $40 - but mom got it for $20 something with a coupon - and it didn't have the flowers on it! I squealed and grabbed it before anybody else could.
> 
> So much for no thrifting for a month. LOL.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> *OMG THAT IS FABULOUS! I love it! Great find!*


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!!
> 
> Attached is a photo of my new werewolves, courtesy of an amazing find on Craigslist. I happened to be online when he posted them, and after getting hopelessly lost in City construction, nearly missed them by five minutes. I can't wait to play with them!


OMG these are awesome! They can also be turned into fast zombies OR victims running away...lol!


----------



## BlueFrog

Many thanks to all who've expressed enthusiasm for my mannequins and/or my planned use for them. I seriously doubt I'll finish them in time for this Halloween but a woman can dream. I'm not a fan of commercial werewolf costumes but can't sew a lick, and have a policy not to damage any mannequins that have value as mannequins. In other words, I've set quite a few barriers to myself  As Deadna pointed out, they have some great other uses so it'll be interesting to see which ones win the footrace to October 31st.

This seems to be mannequin week. There's a vintage one I've "visited" at a store for years, and today I learned the store is going out of business and selling all their retail fixtures, including that mannequin. She will not be coming cheap so I'm going to scramble to find stuff to sell in order to purchase her. Fortunately today yielded a bunch of blow molds to get me started.


----------



## Trex

Went G'saling this AM and found this mirror for $5.00!! We intend to use it in our garage maze with 2 way mirror and flashing a digital image!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

@ Trex : That mirror is AMAZING. *_* Mom thinks so too. 

And we were bad and went to Goodwill again today. T___T NO SELF RESTRAINT.









Awesome lantern for a grave digger prop that we probably aren't going to make until next year. 









Urn & fern leaves. Urn is for on top of the column I posted a couple days ago. Fern leaves are just for whatever. Probably for the sides of a headstone.

And then we stopped by a neighbourhood garage sale. There wasn't actually anything we wanted in the stuff he was selling... but he had a biiiiig pile of garbage that we started rifling through. 









We got some plywood, PVC pipe and amazing old bits of fencing wood... wait for it... FOR FREE.  Boarded windows are in our immediate future.


----------



## Trex

You two did very well today, I love the lantern and the old fencing! Now listen next week you guys stay away from those thrift stores!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

I can't promise that we'll stay away from thrift stores for a week... but we'll try! :X


----------



## N4niner206

Wife and I went out "treasure hunting" today, bouncing from yard sale to yard sale early in the morning before the triple digits hit mid-day (we're in Phoenix, AZ). Lots of good deals today...

1 Tree Face (scary ceramic face attaches to tree) $2
1 metal lantern $1
*78 new-in-packaging and never used LED tea-lights for $5!!*


----------



## Guest

N4niner I would love to see a pic of the tree face! I have been interested in getting one of those. 

Lil G I love the Lantern 

Trex the mirror is way cool!! Are you going to leave the gold or re-paint?


----------



## obsessedjack

Here's some busts I just picked up for $2.50 each. Got them to go with the rest of my labeled bottles.


----------



## Guest

obsessedjack said:


> Here's some busts I just picked up for $2.50 each. Got them to go with the rest of my labeled bottles.


Now These are amazing!!


----------



## osenator

That mirror and statues are amazing!


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, those mannequins would make great broom riders.
trex, i love that mirror. it is georgous.
nice finds everyone. love it all.


----------



## killerhaunts

*Went GSing this weekend. Darn rich neighborhoods! Always charge too much for their stuff ... but I really wanted it so I paid 20$ for the OVERSIZEDmask and a bag full of halloween makeup, spirit gum, prosthetics and theatrical hair.








*

Edit: Almost forgot! I picked up these cuties to embellish to my stones this year:


----------



## Trex

Mr. Gris said:


> Trex the mirror is way cool!! Are you going to leave the gold or re-paint?


I am not really sure  it is going in our garage maze and will be mounted on black ground cover panels. I was thinking of re-doing the finish and antiquing it some more. I don't know?? I would appreciate anyone's thoughts on this??!! I am open to all opinions!


----------



## Trex

Love the busts, they are very fun!


----------



## obsessedjack

Thanks everyone. I thought they looked very haunted mansion looking so I grabbed them up as soon as I saw them.


----------



## kittyvibe

awesome busts and the mirror is just amazing! Tonight I saw in a neighbors trash a big gaudy looking gold framed picture. Upon closer inspection, theres no damage and the picture is of a table of fruit printed cardboard. I think this might be nice "booty" for my pirates lair perhaps


----------



## hallorenescene

killer, that mask is awesome. worth every penny. nice angels too.

here's some pics of my latest garage sale finds.








my frankie, my pirates wig, my crashed witch, and some balls








a fringe bag from a free pile, $2.00 for an orange rope light, a crazy white hat with red braids and bangs attached for $1.00, a pumpkin head for $0.75, a feather rose for $0.05, and a blonde wavy wig for $0.50








a pink wig $0.25, some hangups $1.00, a decorative pumpkin couple $$0.75, and some devil wings and a devil headband $0.50.

obsessed, haunted mansion style is what i thought when i saw them too. very nice


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> killer, that mask is awesome. worth every penny. nice angels too.
> 
> here's some pics of my latest garage sale finds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my frankie, my pirates wig, my crashed witch, and some balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a fringe bag from a free pile, $2.00 for an orange rope light, a crazy white hat with red braids and bangs attached for $1.00, a pumpkin head for $0.75, a feather rose for $0.05, and a blonde wavy wig for $0.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pink wig $0.25, some hangups $1.00, a decorative pumpkin couple $$0.75, and some devil wings and a devil headband $0.50.
> 
> obsessed, haunted mansion style is what i thought when i saw them too. very nice


Love the pumpkinhead...I saw one like that at Goodwill recently but passed. Now I wish I hadn't


----------



## NOWHINING

nice score people!


----------



## kimber1

My mom is an avid Goodwill and Salvation Army shopper. I asked her if she could find me suits and dresses for a haunted wedding. I paid 3 and 4 dollars for full suits and got some prom and dressy dresses for no more than $5 dollars. She likes to shop on the 50% off days and gets a senior discount. I had no idea. She brought me enough to dress my whole skeleton clan and then some. We threw the clothes on our side yard, put dirt on them and let the dogs sleep on them and play tug of war with them. Took scissors and spray paint to them later and they were perfect.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*I don't know if this counts - but I went to the 'Curb Store" last night on my way home and got 8 doors - complete with brass knobs and hinges! They are maple - smooth surface. I will use them as table tops for my own upcoming blow-out the basement garage/yard sale. Then they will go into our haunt! How and where is my next challenge!*


----------



## hallorenescene

kimber, love the wedding party idea. nice score. senior citizens get discounts? i need to check that out
susie, what luck, and am sure your next challenge will be awesome.
deadna, i have a similar one with a body on a post. it lights up. this one is just the head. i thought it was going to light up, but it doesn't. was a little bummed, but still like it

i went goodwilling today. i'll post pics later


----------



## N4niner206

*Tree Face Photo*



Mr. Gris said:


> N4niner I would love to see a pic of the tree face! I have been interested in getting one of those.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Mr. Gris... sorry it took so long to post this picture for you. I've been out of town. Here is a link to a picture of the Tree Face I picked up... Thanks to hallo renescene for volunteering assitance, I finally know how to insert images. THANKS HALLO RENSCENE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little different than some of the others I've seen. Its actually in 4 pieces, as you can see in the picture. The nose&eyebrows, mouth, and each eye are actually a seperate piece, each having a hook. I'm thinking about mounting it perminantly on the wall out on our back patio. My mom did something similar with a leaf witch on the inside covered entry of her front door, so people see it as they are leaving the house... really cool. She also has a regular tree face on one of the trees in her back yard that I love.


----------



## halloween71

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *I don't know if this counts - but I went to the 'Curb Store" last night on my way home and got 8 doors - complete with brass knobs and hinges! They are maple - smooth surface. I will use them as table tops for my own upcoming blow-out the basement garage/yard sale. Then they will go into our haunt! How and where is my next challenge!*


Love the curb store it's my fav!!!


----------



## halloween71

hallorenescene said:


> killer, that mask is awesome. worth every penny. nice angels too.
> 
> here's some pics of my latest garage sale finds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my frankie, my pirates wig, my crashed witch, and some balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a fringe bag from a free pile, $2.00 for an orange rope light, a crazy white hat with red braids and bangs attached for $1.00, a pumpkin head for $0.75, a feather rose for $0.05, and a blonde wavy wig for $0.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pink wig $0.25, some hangups $1.00, a decorative pumpkin couple $$0.75, and some devil wings and a devil headband $0.50.
> 
> obsessed, haunted mansion style is what i thought when i saw them too. very nice


All those balls.Me and elh are planning to make some cannons those would make some nice cannon balls.
Great haul!


----------



## hallorenescene

n4niner, love the tree face. i have 3, and they're different than yours. 
halloween71, i never thought of cannon balls. i am going to have to remember that if i do a pirate theme again. thanks. i already have a bunch, used them in the 2009 haunt. hung them from the ceiling and kids had to walk under them. wished i had more, so was thrilled to find these. want to incorporate them into my haunt this year too.


----------



## killerhaunts

*n4niner, I once saw a pic of a pumpkin with the tree face on it but the tree face was painted orange. It looked really cool!*


----------



## BlueFrog

*hallo*, that Frankie is _adorable_!

Today was a good day to be a garage saler in my neighborhood. I got out to only a couple of sales myself, but my mother decided her broken neck had kept her cooped up for too long and she headed out. That woman has always had the luck of the devil and today was no exception. She snagged four handmade costumes and two nice wigs for a combined total of $10. Another sale she attended yielded an incredible silverplate hanging tabletop cross for $4. I don't normally include religious symbols in my haunt but this is a must-use piece.

When I ventured out I found a nice street-quality vintage auburn wig for $1 and three Victorian & Edwardian "instant ancestors" plus four unusual wooden calendar frames and other miscellaney for $10. My scanner isn't hooked up but I had to show off my new ancestors so I took photos of the photos. I'm also including a snapshot of my creepy pumpkin with light-up eyes from a previous week's haul.


----------



## Guest

N4niner206 said:


> Mr. Gris said:
> 
> 
> 
> N4niner I would love to see a pic of the tree face! I have been interested in getting one of those.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Mr. Gris... sorry it took so long to post this picture for you. I've been out of town. Here is a link to a picture of the Tree Face I picked up... I tried to post the image in the post, but cant figure out how to get the photo url to work...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5839435415/in/photostream
> 
> This one is a little different than some of the others I've seen. Its actually in 4 pieces, as you can see in the picture. The nose&eyebrows, mouth, and each eye are actually a seperate piece, each having a hook. I'm thinking about mounting it perminantly on the wall out on our back patio. My mom did something similar with a leaf witch on the inside covered entry of her front door, so people see it as they are leaving the house... really cool. She also has a regular tree face on one of the trees in her back yard that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> The tree face is super cool! I definatly need to find one of these.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Bluefrog I love the photos and I have the brother to that wicked pumpkin! 

Today I found a few goodies but only one Halloween related was this Lefton figurine set. I think I may have found a good spot for it to call home


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i love your figurines. i have a vase that was my mothers. and one day i went to the treasure chest and i found two candle sitters. and another time i went to a garage sale and found the 2 figurine characters holding hands. i was pleased and surprised. i hadn't known there were more examples out there. you really found some delightful figurines.
blue frog, nice finds. i love the pumpkin, and the old time photos are wonderful.


----------



## kittyvibe

mr gris, I loooove those types of figurines.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Hallo and Kittyvibe! I am pretty happy with these figures as well and if I wasnt it looks like they sell for a good chunk of money on ebay so I could always fund the blow mold pot.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i think they might be considered milk glass. i've sold a few things on ebay of this material, and they sold well. so yeah, i agree, you could sell these and make a buck.


----------



## nochevys

picked this guy up at a yard sale today for a buck. He works great never been outa the box.


----------



## Shadowbat

nochevys said:


> picked this guy up at a yard sale today for a buck. He works great never been outa the box.


Thats a nice catch for a buck!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I agree. I'll offer you double your money nochevys, lol.


----------



## lisa48317

I stopped at an antique store today that I've passed 1000 times and never been in. I got some MORE future potion bottles.










The owner swore the little brown jug must have been waiting for me, since a week before a HS drama teacher had been in specifically looking for that item - and didn't take it!!! The big green bottle is 1/2 gallon size & the smaller green one is hand blown & super heavy! The little clear one held bluing. I have to admit I paid $5 each for them. Then I got this guy.....










The frame is damaged, & there's a huge stain on the portrait and its ~supposedly~ from the 1860s. What I love about it (besides being 21 x 15 inches) is that the glass over the portrait is bowed out - bubble glass she called it. It is SO awesome! It was $65, but she gave it to me for $35. Believe it or not - I have a NON-Halloween plan for it! After restoring the frame, I'm going to research Victorian hairstyles & clothes - then get a portrait done of my daughter in that sepia tone.


----------



## hallorenescene

nochev, oh my gosh, that is darling
lisa, some nice treasures









my garage sale luck a few days ago...4 pairs of gloves, yellow, tan, black, and white. some test tubes. and a christmas tree to go in my forest








a 44"animated deer for $4.50. some of the lights don't work, but that's okay

thursday and friday there was such a racket out behind my house. today i took the grandkids to the park. they had torn down the old city hall. there was a huge dumpster there. i walked over just to look, and there was still some rubble on the ground. i just happened to catch a glimpse of what looked like a piece of glass. i went over and moved a board, and i was so excited, there was a bunch of the glass i have been saving to make my mausoleum. i salvaged it from going in the dumpster. my daughter and i made a few trips carrying it home. yipee.


----------



## halloween71

lisa48317 said:


> I stopped at an antique store today that I've passed 1000 times and never been in. I got some MORE future potion bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner swore the little brown jug must have been waiting for me, since a week before a HS drama teacher had been in specifically looking for that item - and didn't take it!!! The big green bottle is 1/2 gallon size & the smaller green one is hand blown & super heavy! The little clear one held bluing. I have to admit I paid $5 each for them. Then I got this guy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The frame is damaged, & there's a huge stain on the portrait and its ~supposedly~ from the 1860s. What I love about it (besides being 21 x 15 inches) is that the glass over the portrait is bowed out - bubble glass she called it. It is SO awesome! It was $65, but she gave it to me for $35. Believe it or not - I have a NON-Halloween plan for it! After restoring the frame, I'm going to research Victorian hairstyles & clothes - then get a portrait done of my daughter in that sepia tone.


Great finds!


----------



## osenator

That is the worst comb-over I ever seen. Still, amazing frame! Very good find!


----------



## lisa48317

osenator said:


> That is the worst comb-over I ever seen. Still, amazing frame! Very good find!


I know - isn't that horrible? I didn't know there were Bump-its for men back in the day!


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, i checked out your utube. nice haunt


----------



## NOWHINING

N4niner206 said:


> Mr. Gris said:
> 
> 
> 
> N4niner I would love to see a pic of the tree face! I have been interested in getting one of those.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Mr. Gris... sorry it took so long to post this picture for you. I've been out of town. Here is a link to a picture of the Tree Face I picked up... Thanks to hallo renescene for volunteering assitance, I finally know how to insert images. THANKS HALLO RENSCENE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little different than some of the others I've seen. Its actually in 4 pieces, as you can see in the picture. The nose&eyebrows, mouth, and each eye are actually a seperate piece, each having a hook. I'm thinking about mounting it perminantly on the wall out on our back patio. My mom did something similar with a leaf witch on the inside covered entry of her front door, so people see it as they are leaving the house... really cool. She also has a regular tree face on one of the trees in her back yard that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have four different ones and they are on the pillar of the house.  I keep them up all year along.
Click to expand...


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Hey there people! THis is what I got this weekend. Both skelley and witch were in box practically new and work, the skelley I have already but I just love that little guy that I couldnt pass him up. Both the dancing figures are big like 18 inches tall the skelley plays rick james shes a very freaky girl and the witch plays i want candy I believe. They are in such perfect condition i would have taken them even if they didnt work just to put them up for decor the skull holds a candle and was just too cool to let slide.*


----------



## Deadna

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey there people! THis is what I got this weekend. Both skelley and witch were in box practically new and work, the skelley I have already but I just love that little guy that I couldnt pass him up. Both the dancing figures are big like 18 inches tall the skelley plays rick james shes a very freaky girl and the witch plays i want candy I believe. They are in such perfect condition i would have taken them even if they didnt work just to put them up for decor the skull holds a candle and was just too cool to let slide.*


I've never seen the witch before but I have the skelly and a frankenstein too.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, i have a skelly and a frankie too. the witch is new to me as well, and i like her the best. her striped socks are boss. spooky, since you already have a skelly, you could use that for a reaper gift. and the candle is a sweet find too.


----------



## Guest

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey there people! THis is what I got this weekend. Both skelley and witch were in box practically new and work, the skelley I have already but I just love that little guy that I couldnt pass him up. Both the dancing figures are big like 18 inches tall the skelley plays rick james shes a very freaky girl and the witch plays i want candy I believe. They are in such perfect condition i would have taken them even if they didnt work just to put them up for decor the skull holds a candle and was just too cool to let slide.*


Ohh those are awesome possum!! Great little finds you got there and I bet the skulls look super eerie in candle flicker.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Deadna said:


> I've never seen the witch before but I have the skelly and a frankenstein too.


*Yes I have the old Frankenstein and the new Frankenstein that came out years after. I remember seeing the witch but never got her since the boys when they were younger were never interested in having a witch for decor. However when she came around so cheap and looked so good I had to get her. I recently aquired the Bride of Frankenstein that accompanies the old Frankenstein that came out about 15 years ago. She is great Ill have to post pics of her too*


----------



## Guest

Well this is how I did this weekend. Not bad I suppose for a slow weekend. I got a Pirate and couple other groundbreaker types, skeleton, couple blow mold candles and an animatronic tombstone with a crow that flaps and says "Nevermore" I think they will all look good in the display.


----------



## Guest

Here is a better shot of the crow tombstone. It really is a cool piece.


----------



## Kymmm

I love that corpsed head and the black candles!! Very nice! I don't know how you come across all this stuff.. You have quite a knack for finding great stuff!!


----------



## Shadowbat

great score on those candles, Mr. Gris!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yeah Mr. Gris, halloween must be big in your area because you come up with really cool stuff at these yard sales. Nice finds. I like the crow.


----------



## Silver Spike

Mr. Gris said:


> Today I scored more for the pumpkin patch all for $3.00 total. I have never seen the metalic ones before they were labeled Trendmaster brand from 1999. The patch grows....
> 
> I also scored some antique pellet guns, stack of video games, stack of movies and a vintage camera today so overall it was great.


OMG what a brilliant find! And such an amazing price too.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the compliments! Its funny because overall Halloween decor can be found a little here and there at homes but there are only about 6 houses in my area that go all out. I do think its growing though every year and thats a good thing


----------



## wiccanlord

Great catch everyone,love the pumpkins they look great.


----------



## BlueFrog

I just spent a very busy day (oops, just typed "dead") hunting. I picked up a totally creepy doll buggy, an amazingly repellent vintage mink stole (deliberately going anti-PC next year), a small black hand fan, and a few other goodies. A relative told me about a GITD plastic skeleton she'd seen for $1 that sounds just like the one Mr. Gris picked up, so I swung by tonight. The sale was over but they'd put out two medium-sized boxes of seasonal stuff with big FREE signs on them. That skele wasn't in them but there was a popcorn Santa, several modern Beistles, and who knows what else I'll find as I dig.


----------



## Guest

Bluefrog you were busy!!! Great score on the freebies too especially the Beistles!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Love the candles, Mr. Gris. OMG I can't wait to start shopping again!

Curb Mart has had some really good things this week, but Witch Hazel (my mom) doesn't make a good delivery driver in the least!


----------



## TrickRTreater

There's a big thrift store near me that has a glass case full of used kitchen knives.

I'm going back tuesday to rummage through them and see if I can find a reasonable facsimile to a Michael Myers kitchen knife.

dull the blade and I have the perfect prop.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

found this while out yard saleing with my aunt in the next town over. I paid only .25 cents for it/. It came packed in Styrofoam and in a box. It's fiber optic and make a sound like a witch laughing and is motion activated oh and it's heavy the pumpkin its self is about 9'' high and almost a foot across.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> Well this is how I did this weekend. Not bad I suppose for a slow weekend. I got a Pirate and couple other groundbreaker types, skeleton, couple blow mold candles and an animatronic tombstone with a crow that flaps and says "Nevermore" I think they will all look good in the display.


*OMG those candles!!! I believe those would make a fabulous Secret Reaper gift should a certain someone be your victim Or if I have something youd like wanna trade?? Are those candles painted or did they come that way?*


----------



## Tumblindice

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OMG those candles!!! I believe those would make a fabulous Secret Reaper gift should a certain someone be your victim Or if I have something youd like wanna trade?? Are those candles painted or did they come that way?*


Tsk....Tsk....Tsk!


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, posst pics! i would love to see her.
oh my gosh gris, you did wonderful. i love everything. that pirate is first rate. but that tombstone is hands down awesome. i love that.
good luck tot on your dull knife search. hope you find a sharp one. lol.
spooky, that is sweet looking, but even better it has sound and lights up.


----------



## Guest

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OMG those candles!!! I believe those would make a fabulous Secret Reaper gift should a certain someone be your victim Or if I have something youd like wanna trade?? Are those candles painted or did they come that way?*


They would make a supurb Reaper Gift! I also found other items but I did not post them as they will be Reaper gifts WAHAHAHA

Now for Confessions of a Haunter: The candles were found in an orange/red color for Christmas made by Union. I took them to my blow mold repaint shop and gave them new life as black candles before snapping the photo. I think they have a whole new life now and will fit in nicely.


----------



## CobhamManor

Mr. Gris, I want ALL of the things you found!
Cool shiny pumpkins, also!


----------



## bl00d

lisa48317 said:


> I stopped at an antique store today that I've passed 1000 times and never been in. I got some MORE future potion bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner swore the little brown jug must have been waiting for me, since a week before a HS drama teacher had been in specifically looking for that item - and didn't take it!!! The big green bottle is 1/2 gallon size & the smaller green one is hand blown & super heavy! The little clear one held bluing. I have to admit I paid $5 each for them. Then I got this guy.....


You scored big time on those bottles all of them are worth ALOT of money. The green bottle is an old time wine bottle from back in the early 1800's.

Do me a favor take the large green bottle and hold it under a black light, if it glows you really scored a hit.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Tumblindice said:


> Tsk....Tsk....Tsk!


*WHAT????? *


----------



## lisa48317

bl00d said:


> You scored big time on those bottles all of them are worth ALOT of money. The green bottle is an old time wine bottle from back in the early 1800's.
> 
> Do me a favor take the large green bottle and hold it under a black light, if it glows you really scored a hit.


Nope. No luck. Darn. However, I just looked closer at the little clear one and stamped around the shoulder of the bottle says "This contains Mrs. Stewart's Bluing". According to the Mrs. Stewart's website - these bottles were produced between 1920 & 1933. That's kind of cool!


----------



## BlueFrog

I planned for today to be my last hurrah for the season as far as intensive garage/yard/estate saling. I'm sure I'll swing by the occasional local event but I need to focus on selling of f my surplus to restore my bank account, and building new props for this obscure upcoming event called Halloween. Maybe you've heard of it.

Anyway, I went out with a bang. I scored a late Victorian wicker baby buggy for $5! Granted, it's just the wicker portion with the hardware holding it together, no handle/legs/wheels, but these things cost a gajillion dollars when you can find them. I know, I just bought an awesomely creepy doll buggy yesterday that I love, but there was no passing this deal of a lifetime up. I also nabbed an authentic scythe that's thoroughly wicked which I may keep or may sell for haunt cash; some nice elixir bottles; and for a whole $1, an 1899 funeral card for a woman who died at the age of 25.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, what is a funeral card?


----------



## MissMandy

Picked this up yesterday at a flea market for $7


----------



## hallorenescene

nice find miss mandy. so how you plan on using it?


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> nice find miss mandy. so how you plan on using it?


Right now my dining room has all black & white pix of trees, so I was thinking of replacing them all with old creepy portraits like this one....just for Halloween of course, cuz they freak me out big time LOL.


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, what is a funeral card?


My scanner's not working, but the funeral card in this auction is very similar to the one I bought.


----------



## Guest

Bluefrog I cant believe you found another Baby Buggy what a great score! You can makeshift your own wheels for that fairly cheap if you so choose and I bet it would still look great. The funeral card is creepy I have never seen one of those.


----------



## Silver Spike

That funeral card is simply beautiful. You manage to find the most amazing items I must say.


----------



## lisa48317

Got these guys off ebay - I know some other people have them & I've been jealous!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

lisa48317 said:


> Got these guys off ebay - I know some other people have them & I've been jealous!


*Oh I have those and they are super cute in a graveyard scene or just in the yard anywhere*


----------



## kallie

I love it!! That's a great find.



MissMandy said:


> Picked this up yesterday at a flea market for $7


----------



## Guest

lisa48317 said:


> Got these guys off ebay - I know some other people have them & I've been jealous!


Great buy Lisa! I actually just bought the Dollar Tree pink flamingos and I have been doing re-paints on them to make the Skelemingos. Yours of course are a better grade of plastic, larger and grooved for bone structure correctly. Nice find indeed!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

The power was out in our city for an hour and change... so mom and I had the brilliant idea to head over to Goodwill. Their power was out too... so we used our cell phones as flashlights and rummaged in the dark. It was actually quite fun! And we ended up leaving with this:



















I love the patina on it. <3


----------



## Shadowbat

Nice find Lil Ghouliette. These seem to be becoming popular.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, i'd never seen or heard of a funeral card before. that is quite interesting. they don't do anything like that anymore? right? i know when my mom was young, they use to have caling cards they passed out. a lot like the name cards one puts in the graduation cards.
lil g, in the dark you even get a nice score. way to go


----------



## Guest

I got another group of light up jack o lanterns today...I just got too lazy to take a picture but 3 more to the collection!


----------



## lisa48317

I got my Skelimingoes yesterday! They're exactly like the pic I posted from ebay...they look wonderful out on the patio in a barrel of petunias !!!

I also won an auction on a stack of JOLs blowmold - can't wait to see that!

FYI - Terry's Village (the catalog) has H'ween stuff out - I got a few things I've been watching from them.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Lil Ghouliette said:


> The power was out in our city for an hour and change... so mom and I had the brilliant idea to head over to Goodwill. Their power was out too... so we used our cell phones as flashlights and rummaged in the dark. It was actually quite fun! And we ended up leaving with this:


That thing looks really large! Is it? And do you mind me asking how much you paid for it? You can PM me if you'd like. That's an awesome find! I can't believe Goodwill let you in with their electricity out. Where I live establishments wouldn't dare let someone in during an electrical outage. And selling stuff? No way! I'd love to be neighbors of yours and your moms, lol. I'd tag along  



lisa48317 said:


> FYI - Terry's Village (the catalog) has H'ween stuff out - I got a few things I've been watching from them.


Thanks for the heads up on Terry's Village. I get their e-mails and magazines, but the last couple of searches with them yielded no Halloween goodies, so I haven't bothered to look at anything of theirs since. Now I'll have to pay them a visit!


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, we hope you can post a pic of your scores. i especially look forward to seeing your blowmold
here is a body rap thing i found at good will for $1.00. when i got home and put batteries in, i was pleased to see it works. not only will the grandkids have fun with it, i figure i will will hook up all the gizmos to my monster's head in the science lab.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

GiggleFairy said:


> That thing looks really large! Is it? And do you mind me asking how much you paid for it? You can PM me if you'd like. That's an awesome find! I can't believe Goodwill let you in with their electricity out. Where I live establishments wouldn't dare let someone in during an electrical outage. And selling stuff? No way! I'd love to be neighbors of yours and your moms, lol. I'd tag along


It actually is a pretty good size. Without actually having it in front of me... I'd guess that it is probably about 15 or 16 inches tall.... and about 20 inches wide. I'll have to measure it when I head back over to my parent's house. 

We paid $9.99 for it. Kinda pricey for a Goodwill trip (at least for us)... but we both just really loved it. 

If you ever come to AZ, I'll tell you where all the good Goodwills are.


----------



## lisa48317

Paid a visit to the Salvation Army today...... got a couple neat things. 

Another 1/2 gallon sized green bottle to match my other one.









This is heavy brass - which I don't like & will repaint.









This I am imagining on top of a tombstone. It's 6 or 7 inches tall & metal. Love the shape of it. 









And THIS is my favorite score of the day.... I was so excited to see it - and it was half off !!!


----------



## lisa48317

MissMandy said:


> Picked this up yesterday at a flea market for $7


That's great !! I bet those people never dreamed their family portrait would be used for H'ween !!!


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha I know right? Those are awesome finds, lisa. I can never seem to find cool bottles like that!


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, i'd never seen or heard of a funeral card before. that is quite interesting. they don't do anything like that anymore? right? i know when my mom was young, they use to have caling cards they passed out. a lot like the name cards one puts in the graduation cards.


As far as I know, those little calling cards are the successor to the big funeral cards like what I bought. The style of mine seems to have petered out with the end of the Edwardian era, around 1910 or so. At least, I can't easily recall seeing any in that style much later.

*lisa48317*, I _love_ your mortar & pestle! I can't even find modern-looking ones, let alone anything that nice. 

I had to stop at SA today for other reasons so of course I kept an eye out for Halloween stuff too. Picked up a nice human hair blend wig for just $2 so I can't complain. I own enough wigs to open my own shop but with the number of mannequins residing in my house, there's no such thing as too many wigs.

ETA: For the rat fanciers among us, I'm including a picture of a ceramic or resin miniature figurine of a rat who has chewed its way into a garbage can. I would love to meet hte person at Enesco who thought that would be a big seller - well, to anyone not registered here, that is.


----------



## goofyjds72092

Last week I found a v and o kerosine lantern I'm going even though it probably a reproduction of and old it works I was going to make it use electric not kerosine


----------



## goofyjds72092

I cannot forget to say over last 3 months I have found some good things at garage sales goodwill and local rummage sale and something in feburary at local thrift store at good will I found 2 candle holders pics will be added sometime soon I also found a cool chandler I painted and took a ring off pic will be added soon who can not go for pumpkin candy buckets and some bats and pictures you look at one way and another way you look at them they turn a different picture


----------



## Stochey

Got this at goodwill today for $1.99... not real sure what I'm going to do with it. I was thinking just put something creepy in it and perch a crow on the back. I'm going for and elegant, creepy vampire theme this year. Any suggestions? What would you do? Should I paint it?

View attachment 16939


----------



## hallorenescene

goofy, do post pics. are your buckets lenticular?
lisa, some more good scores. when you get your tombstone done, you'll have to post pics.
stochy, that is a pretty vase. i'm not good with flower arrangements. maybe rikki will chime in. she is awesome with flowers


----------



## Red

Stochey said:


> Got this at goodwill today for $1.99... not real sure what I'm going to do with it. I was thinking just put something creepy in it and perch a crow on the back. I'm going for and elegant, creepy vampire theme this year. Any suggestions? What would you do? Should I paint it?
> 
> View attachment 16939


If you're going for elegant, try very subtle cobwebs, maybe a little paint job making it look older. (Like smudges of brown and grey, ect.). Then, you could hang a pair of fake grapes over the edge, and perch a raven/crow on the edge .


----------



## killerhaunts

*Local Salvation Army had some pretty good stuff last time I went:

Suit jacket with pants: 2.50









Doll with broken eye: .50









Tombstone: 5.00 (only thing NOT on sale!)










*


----------



## hallorenescene

killer, good score on that suit. suits are hard to come by, and especially at that price. and i love love love that tombstone.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Our favourite Goodwill strikes again with gargoyles. 










$2.50 each. 

We really need to start doing something with all the gargoyles we've collected.


----------



## TrickRTreater

Those gargoyles are great!


----------



## moonbaby345

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Our favourite Goodwill strikes again with gargoyles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $2.50 each.
> 
> We really need to start doing something with all the gargoyles we've collected.


I have these gargoyles too.Bought them from the dollar tree.


----------



## kallie

I saw those gargoyles at the dollar tree too. I was thinking 2.50 was a little pricey for those at goodwill.


----------



## creepingdth

oh those gargoyles are adorable


----------



## SimplyJenn

I got these things for $25. I was super happy about was the trunks. Worth every penny. I'm planning on a Monster in a Box for the black one. The pic looks junky, but I had just gotten home and wanted to get a quick shot of it all. J


----------



## halloween71

Love the trunks!


----------



## kallie

Hey simplyjenn, that's some loot!


----------



## hallorenescene

lil, i have those gargoyles too. be careful with them, they chip real easy. cute though
jenn, you did score a lot of loot. besides some pretty nice trunks, i see you got some sweet top hats too.


----------



## moonbaby345

SimplyJen,I too like the others love the trunks!I also like the figurines on top of the black trunk!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Our favourite Goodwill strikes again with gargoyles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $2.50 each.
> 
> We really need to start doing something with all the gargoyles we've collected.


*LOVE those gargoyles !!! Im hoping whoever gets me in the secret reaper will send some gargoyles my way  Maybe theyll be as lucky as you and find some really good ones*


----------



## velvetmay

I went to my first garage sale ever (I'm used to going to estate sales and sitting in a corner until my mother is done shopping... ten years of it.) I promised myself I wouldn't go overboard. What did I do?! Well.. the lot was $75 dollars next time I'll work on not buying a lot and haggling (I'm pretty shy about money matters.) This will be my first time decorating with more than a wreath and hopefully a party. =/ Not sure if I did well but we live and learn.











The skeleton talks and his sensors work, though a bit cheesy.










My first fog machine. A mother daughter team who didn't even know what a fog machine was took the bubble fogger that was there. I could have gotten it. Handle broken off.










I have a terrible discovery projector doesn't work never buy one. And a Kaleidoscope Laser from Spencer's it's something I keep eye at but never drops price ($40 is the lowest I've seen)










Flaming Caldron that needs a light replaced. A bust that I'm in love with. And mini fibers that are blue batteries included in 2/3.









A fake pumpkin that was hand carved , a ghost that moves back and forth, a led laser show. 









Some mirror that when turned on looks like your looking down an endless pit. Some homemade cocoons (in a storage unit not pictured).









Freebies! 










I also got this at the Good Will for 7 dollars. My favorite find ever. Oh and How do I resize pictures >.<?


----------



## MissMandy

I'd say $75 is quite good for all of that! Nice finds


----------



## hallorenescene

velvet, those are all nice items. that bust and bottomless pit are really nice. i feel you got a good deal


----------



## orange-bandaid

ive found awesome stuff i found the 2006 chest splitter zombie from spirit halloween at a garage sale along with a morbid industries grossferatu and a grondbreaker 

(i found this pis on the internet)


----------



## greaseballs80

Bought this today from the Goodwill for $3, going to paint it and add a few witches jars.


----------



## moonbaby345

Velvetmay,I'm in love with that bust too!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow orange, he is a sweety. love him
grease, that will make a lovely cabinet


----------



## Guest

Love the Bust I would say you got a great deal for 75.00


----------



## BlueFrog

Some great finds, everyone!

Although my hunting has been somewhat curtailed as of late, I'm not out of the game completely. While driving back from a funeral, I saw a block sale sign and decided to swing past. What did I spy but three blow molds! I really do live in the blow mold capitol of the world. None of these, including a super nice Don Featherstone Easter bunny I didn't get a good picture of, are common and I was quite excited to get them.

Then the ghost of Marie Antoinette worked through me. It's true, I swear. I finally made my way to Fantasy Festival, an absolutely mouth-watering costume & prop house with gobs of high, high end Halloween props, and bought a retired theatrical Marie Antoinette costume. While I was driving home with it, I was tossing around in my head how I could rejigger some of my mannequin pieces to create a beheaded female figure to put it on. Believe it or not, even with my extensive collection, I don't have an easy off-the-shelf female mannequin to do this with. Beheaded guys, no problem. Beheaded women, big problem. No need to read deep psychological meaning into the disparity.  I prefer my mannequins with heads but male mannequins are so much harder to find that I've often settled for headless.

Today I dropped off some things at a friend's house, and noticed a blow mold gingerbread man holding up a garage sale sign that directed potential buyers to an alley. I don't normally do alley sales but couldn't resist a blow mold. They were selling a nice snowperson, which I bought, and when I asked about the gingerbread the woman offered to give "them" to me. Turned out she had a second one and hadn't planned to sell either because she was sure no one would want them. Her son had been using them for pellet gun practice! They're very sunfaded and one has a long cracked seam but for free I'm thrilled. 

As I was paying the seller, I noticed that in the corner of the garage was a female mannequin. I asked whether it was for sale, and sure enough it was for an excellent price. Better yet, it's headless and has factory pegs in the hands (a feature I've never seen before) that will enable me to easily hang her noggin. Was this meant to be or what?!


----------



## creepingdth

can i ask how much you normally spend on mannequins. there are three for sale in my area, i've never seen them for sale before, but they want around two hundred a piece for them, which i think is high, but was just curious. thanks.


----------



## BlueFrog

Secondhand mannequin prices are all over the map depending on age, quality, availability, and local demand. I realize that's true of any item, but it seems to be especially relevant to mannequin sales. If there's any kind of standard as to what to expect to pay for X piece, I have yet to figure it out. Here in Chicago, I rarely pay more than $35 for a modern full-body adult mannequin. However, this is in no small part because mannequins are plentiful due to the proximity of the big city and because I search CL several times a day for them. Great deals are out there but one has to be ready to move immediately to get them. Detailed children (as opposed to those jersey-covered flexible ones) often command higher prices than adults in neutral "waiting for the bus" poses, again due to lack of availability. Go out into the boonies and mannequins will be few and far between, but when they do pop up they'll sell for almost nothing. 

Beautiful people with detailed "make-up" in retail quality condition usually start at $100 and can go upwards of $400 for, say, Hindsgaul. Generally speaking, however, few are in straight-to-retail condition. Fingers are easy to rebuild with modeling epoxy or Bondo. Missing pieces can really hammer the value too and there are some GREAT deals to be had in this sector. There are lots of beautiful 1970's and earlier mannequins that sell for nearly nothing because of being in less-than-perfect condition, and this is the segment in which I hunt the most. They're often beautifully sculpted with much more expressive faces than the recent pieces. 

All of this is a roundabout way of saying that for $200 on the secondary market it had better be one heckuva mannequin - well-manufactured, complete, in stellar condition, and in an unusual pose. Here are some of the prices I've paid for comparison purposes:


The most I have ever paid was $125 and I absolutely CHOKED at that, but she is a stunning Rootstein in a stalking pose. I'd admired her at a local business for years and I've never seen before or since. When I heard the store was going out of business I couldn't get there fast enough to find out whether she was going to be among their offerings. I can't wait to turn her into a vampiress hunting her prey, or perhaps a fairytale witch ready to snatch a child.
For $100 I got an older male mannequin, super hunky! - that had been hand-painted by an Art Institute student and was complete with base. 
$75 got me a new-condition modern 8-year old girl, totally complete.
$25 and a long drive got me the mannequin most people comment on, a seated woman reaching down to pull up her stocking. She's been a lot of fun. Condition isn't perfect but is quite good, and she is very well done - another Rootstein if memory serves.
$30 got me a modern 12mo boy, one small crack on the base of his neck but otherwise perfect and complete.
When a local Gap store closed out, they sold all their headless, footless male and female mannequins made of an expensive high-impact material with magnetic arms (a great feature when you can find it) for $30 each. One retailer swooped in and bought all the women but I could have had as many as ten men. I bought two, and they've been quite useful. You can see one of them being used as the cook at the 7 Deadly Sins link below.
$25 got me a glossy black modern mannequin with base, missing one hand.
I believe every other mannequin I own was $35 or under and I have a lot of them. 

Here are some pictures from last year that show the majority of my mannequins. Just because arms or hands are missing doesn't mean I don't have them, only that they may have been misplaced. That was a major issue and the less said about it, the better.

The Children's Hour

Seven Deadly Sins


----------



## SimplyJenn

Blue! your mannequins are so awesome. I have one that I found in the trash, I wish I had more. Or at least some body parts.


----------



## creepingdth

bluefrog, thanks so much for all the info. at least i have a bit of an idea about them. and all of yours are awesome.


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks for the kind words, *SimplyJenn* and *creepingdth*. I'm always happy to talk about the mannes and help other haunters in any way I can. I never set out to become a mannequin collector but I'm very proud of the herd of dead people I've amassed. I keep promising myself I'll sell some to make storage space but it keeps not happening. They also have a much more extensive and high quality wardrobe than I do! Since last Halloween I've acquired some very unusual ones, including the running male & female I mentioned on this thread a few weeks ago, and I'm very eager to show off my new beauties. 

All of this started, by the way, shortly after I paid something like $80 shipped for a plastic male mannequin on eBay. Super nice sellers, but knowing what I do now I would never have bought him. Something like a week before the big day, I drove past a local auction house that had cleaned out an estate, and wound up coming home with the components for about 10 mannequins for $200 - recognizing what a great deal I was getting because of what I'd paid for the one on eBay. Only one was even close to complete, but boy did I have fun dressing them in the clothes I'd bought (with no particular use in mind) at a resale shop that had gone out of business and sold all their clothing for $1 each. 

I invited the auction house personnel to the display, they complimented our production but wanted to know where the mannequins we'd sold them were! They genuinely didn't recognize the assembled and clothed results. That initial group has strongly influenced the look and feel of my haunt, in a direction I probably wouldn't have thought of otherwise but enjoy immensely.

See the evolution of the mannes through the years!


----------



## Shadowbat

great finds bluefrog. Especially on the mannequin.


----------



## Si-cotik

hey blue...dont suppose youd be willing to buy and send to those of us who need them and don't want to pay out the you know what for them?!? (of course being reembersed for them and shipping paid by whoever you send them to.) I need some myself and the cheapest I can find is 65 dollars and thats for those little plastic torsos that arent even whole! :-O


----------



## creepingdth

they didn't recognize their own mannequins, i love that


----------



## BlueFrog

Si-cotik said:


> hey blue...dont suppose youd be willing to buy and send to those of us who need them and don't want to pay out the you know what for them?!? (of course being reembersed for them and shipping paid by whoever you send them to.) I need some myself and the cheapest I can find is 65 dollars and thats for those little plastic torsos that arent even whole! :-O


I'll keep an eye out, but shipping is a killer. A large enough box for one that disassembles at the waist costs $10 at U-Haul, and shipping runs about $65-70 even via Greyhound bus. At least, that was my experience the one time I had one shipped to me from a fellow haunter.



creepingdth said:


> they didn't recognize their own mannequins, i love that


It's one of my proudest moments as a haunter


----------



## moonbaby345

I've had these torches since the early or mid 90's.I didn't buy them recently but I thought I'd show them off anyway.These are not a Halloween prop,these are real.They are heavy,wrought iron.I got them from an antique store close to my house.They have been hanging on my dining room wall ever since.I can't remember how much I paid for them.It couldn't have been very much.To bad I can't light them though as the wax drips all over the carpet.I need some of those dripless candles.I wonder how old these are.Looks like something from the medievil days.

Notenly one pictured but have 2 off them.


----------



## SimplyJenn

I remember seeing some of those torches in the 70s.


----------



## mommyto3

Popped into my local Salvation Army and just had to come here to vent real quick - why the heck is there SO much Christmas decor out already??????!!!!

I know, I know, Christmas in July...it just bugs me.


----------



## Silver Lady

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh I have those and they are super cute in a graveyard scene or just in the yard anywhere*


NOWHINING and Spookyone has one too. The girls loves theirs.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, seems you lost your head over that marie costume. lol. and you know i love the blow molds. wish i would have you and gris's luck. and that mannequin must have been fate. i'm glad for you. and my favorite of your mannequins has always been the lady sitting in red.
moonbaby, i have to wonder where i was in the 70's. i never saw those torches. very cool


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, seems you lost your head over that marie costume.


 Good one, hallo!

The Scarlet Woman has always been among my favorites too. She's taking this year off, then returning as Cinderella for the Monsters' Ball. SA yielded the _perfect_ dress and the shoes, and I splurged on a wig to complete the look. Now all I need to do is sculpt the severed toes and heel of her stepsisters and I'm all set.


----------



## hallorenescene

BlueFrog said:


> Good one, hallo!
> 
> The Scarlet Woman has always been among my favorites too. She's taking this year off, then returning as Cinderella for the Monsters' Ball. SA yielded the _perfect_ dress and the shoes, and I splurged on a wig to complete the look. Now all I need to do is sculpt the severed toes and heel of her stepsisters and I'm all set.


that is going to be fabulous. you will be posting pics of that?


----------



## SimplyJenn

No joke on the Christmas stuff I think that it is cuz there is always so much Christmas crap EVERYWHERE that they can't get rid of it. Sorry to you Christmas Lovers out there, but there is a lot. I like Christmas stuff, but gimme a break. My thrift store here is doing the same thing. They said that they had a bunch of Halloween, but wait till Sept. to put it out. There usually is NEVER as much Halloween as Christmas.


----------



## creepingdth

i got the hulk foam boxing gloves, they're huge, for a quarter. and an angel xmas tree topper for 50 cents that i'll monster mud and stick on a stone. plus pool noodles for a quarter each.


----------



## hallorenescene

jenn, i hear you. the treasure chest has mega Christmas out here too. but on the brighter side, goodwill has started putting out halloween and Christmas all year round. pretty nice 5they wised up. 
creeping, i love those hulk gloves. did you say you had 2? are they for the same hand? and, i always grab pool noodles. a $0.25 is a fantastic price!


----------



## mementomori

I went garage sailing today and I found this! 









Here's a video I took:






It says it retailed for $99.99. I got it for $10. I also got 2 nice squishy brains as well. Anyone know what year this came out? The box doesn't say.


----------



## hallorenescene

$10.00? awesome price. i have one similar, but mine shakes, it talks, and the eyes light up. it doesn't have arms that move. that is really nice. now, about that scary yellow thing that reaches out and tickles the reaper, that is scary too.


----------



## mementomori

Haha, that is a pole with a special fixture that allows you to unscrew and screw in light bulbs that are way out of reach. Very handy.


----------



## lisa48317

I went to a place called Always Christmas today & checked out their Halloween section (they also have all the Dept. 56 pieces, too) I got these ornaments...










and ...










and I found this AMAZING bottle at a little consignment shops I wandered into...For $10 - I couldn't pass it up!! However - there is no genie. We all rubbed it.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I found the first halloween items in my goodwill today. I got soooo EXCITEDD The ghost has a copyright date of 1989 on the box, i was really excited to find it! The candle stick pumpkin i found last year in a thrift store but i love it soo much too!


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, very nice finds. i have a bottle similar, they are cool. those eyeball ornaments are very nice. were they expensive?
moment, very nice green stick. lol. i bet itr is useful
halloween, you got some very cute decor too.


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh I love those eyeball ornaments and those pumpkins are superb! *wants*


----------



## lisa48317

hallorenescene said:


> lisa, very nive finds. i have a bottle similar, they are cool. those eyeball ornaments are very nice. were they expensive?


They were $1.95 each and they're about golfball sized. Most of the Halloween ornaments they had there were the blown glass ones and I don't care for those. Can't go wrong with eyeballs, tho!

I'm bummed! The thrift stores around my house never have blowmolds!!!


----------



## lisa48317

Halloween_Queen said:


>


I need more JOLs this year, but that ghost is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Wow, some great finds between the grim reaper, cute pumpkins, eye ball ornament, spider and genie bottle. I should stop looking at this thread, it always makes me want to go thrifting. lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Halloween_Queen said:


> I found the first halloween items in my goodwill today. I got soooo EXCITEDD The ghost has a copyright date of 1989 on the box, i was really excited to find it! The candle stick pumpkin i found last year in a thrift store but i love it soo much too!


*Wonderful finds super cute!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

lisa48317 said:


> I went to a place called Always Christmas today & checked out their Halloween section (they also have all the Dept. 56 pieces, too) I got these ornaments...


*
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE those ornaments! Do you know if they sell online and how much were they??*


----------



## Guest

mementomori said:


> I went garage sailing today and I found this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a video I took:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHn4pGHW8uE
> 
> It says it retailed for $99.99. I got it for $10. I also got 2 nice squishy brains as well. Anyone know what year this came out? The box doesn't say.


I really like this and you got a heck of a deal for 10.00.


----------



## scubafilos

We went to a place called gibralter trade center today for a giant garage sale. Scored these cool this for $10. The pumpkins light up and play the Halloween theme. I was thinking of only buying the spider, but my lovely bride said get it all! Love her!!!!


----------



## BlueFrog

I have that spider and for whatever reason he's one of my favorite arachnids. 

* lisa48317* if those eyeball ornaments are the ones I think they are, they must have been on super deep clearance to be that cheap. You got an amazing deal.

Even though I'm not supposedly to be garage saling much I saw a CL post today that I couldn't resist despite the 94 degree (F) temperatures. Didn't get much but did come home with a very nice male vampire costume for $5, an Old Navy kid's pirate costume for $7, and a disembodied bride head who strongly resembles Donna the Dead that is supposed to say things (no batteries, so I took it on faith that she works) for another $5. Since my take from the garage sale I held this weekend was much greater, I actually came out of the weekend with more money in my pocket than when I started, for a change.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

I don't know which one of you guys gave my mom the Goodwill bug today, but I ain't mad at it. LOL. We pretty much got stuff for headstones... but also some stuff for Secret Reaper which I am obviously not allowed to show you.


----------



## Kymmm

Lil Ghouliette said:


>


I really like this!! It will look great in your cemetery!!


----------



## hallorenescene

scuba, nice scores, and love your bride. i have 2 dropping spiders. one drops fast, and the other is big and fat and drops slowly. love them both. they are so fun.

blue frog, your items sound right up your alley. you are going to have a more than wonderful haunt this year. and that head sounds intriguing. donna of the dead is awesome, even if it is a knock off

lil, some more good scores. the guy kneeling is precious. i hope you keep him just the way he is


----------



## moonbaby345

Halloween_Queen said:


> I found the first halloween items in my goodwill today. I got soooo EXCITEDD The ghost has a copyright date of 1989 on the box, i was really excited to find it! The candle stick pumpkin i found last year in a thrift store but i love it soo much too!


I am in love with that ghost and it get's extra points for being made in the 80's!My parents didn't celebrate Halloween growing up and I would love to have something from the 1980's,especially since I love that decade!I also really like that pumpking candle.


----------



## moonbaby345

lisa48317 said:


> I went to a place called Always Christmas today & checked out their Halloween section (they also have all the Dept. 56 pieces, too) I got these ornaments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I found this AMAZING bottle at a little consignment shops I wandered into...For $10 - I couldn't pass it up!! However - there is no genie. We all rubbed it.


Great finds!Those eyeball ornaments would look good on my halloween tree that I got from Walgreens a few years back!The spider is cute and the bottle is very intresting!


----------



## TrickRTreater

Oh I forgot to tell you guys what I found at the thrift store a couple weeks ago.

It was an old brass urn. An actual urn. For like 7 bucks or so.

Wish I would have had some extra cash on me at the time, or I would have bought it.


----------



## lisa48317

scubafilos said:


> We went to a place called gibralter trade center today for a giant garage sale. !


I forgot about going there! I haven't been there in a few years - I may have to make a short road trip !!! Thanks!

Great finds, too!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Okay, so I guess it's been a couple of weeks or so, but I bought a chest and an old brown glass clorox bleach bottle (bottle cool for Halloween decor), but the coolest thing is that I took a risk on a $5 flat screen Dell monitor. And just yesterday, my dinosaur monitor died completely. But GUESS WHAT?! The $5 Dell monitor WORKS! YEAAAAAAAAAAAA I'm so so happy about this. Now when I go to the HF it's like so amazingly different and better. 

Now I can see more on one screen WOOHOO!  So glad the dinosaur monitor is gone. Now... What can I do with it for Halloween? Ha Ha Haa


----------



## Kymmm

Moonbaby, I love that bottle!! 
SimplyJenn, congrats on your monitor. Don't you just love when things work out like that!!

Here are a couple things I bought today. I walked past the bust and thought "That is the ugliest thing I've seen in a long time!" but a few seconds later, I was picking it up and carrying it to the cash registers. lol


----------



## hallorenescene

jenn, glad you got a better monitor. i just got over having monitor issues myself. and some nice finds there.
kymmm, that is an ugly bust. i like whatever that is to the right there. somehow they seem greek and go together. so when you figure what to do with them, i for one would like to know.


----------



## Kymmm

lol!! the other thing is a tall handle holder for a pillar candle. I thought they might look good in my cemetery.. :/


----------



## Guest

Kymmm said:


> Moonbaby, I love that bottle!!
> SimplyJenn, congrats on your monitor. Don't you just love when things work out like that!!
> 
> Here are a couple things I bought today. I walked past the bust and thought "That is the ugliest thing I've seen in a long time!" but a few seconds later, I was picking it up and carrying it to the cash registers. lol


Kymm I love that bust! I could see a brown dingy paint job done to it to make it even more spooky!


----------



## lisa48317

Kymmm said:


> Here are a couple things I bought today. I walked past the bust and thought "That is the ugliest thing I've seen in a long time!" but a few seconds later, I was picking it up and carrying it to the cash registers. lol


He looks like Mr. Bean!!! LOL!


----------



## kallie

That bust looks maniacal!


----------



## Ghouliet

Kymmm, those are both great items. The bust looks a bit Roman to me, it would be great on a Tombstone, very freakin' scary. The candle is gorgeous.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Kymmm said:


> Moonbaby, I love that bottle!!
> SimplyJenn, congrats on your monitor. Don't you just love when things work out like that!!
> 
> Here are a couple things I bought today. I walked past the bust and thought "That is the ugliest thing I've seen in a long time!" but a few seconds later, I was picking it up and carrying it to the cash registers. lol


*LOVE both items! Sooooooooooooooooooooo should you get me for your victim  and you are thinking you dont really need that bust.......feel free to send that sucker on over to me!*


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

Not really a thrift store/yard sale find, but my mother did find a statue (I'd say about 18-20 or so inches tall, probably just a little south of that) of a girl holding a bird in a local supermarket for pretty cheap and bought it for our garden.

I can use it for my graveyard as long as I don't permanently attach it to something. Will probably create some sort of temporary contraption to attach it to a foam tombstone somehow. No need to paint or monstermud it either, it's already got a gray paintjob and looks like it's going to weather abit.


----------



## Kymmm

Thanks everyone.. I think they both will look good in my graveyard. Spooki, that bust weighs about 15 pounds!! It would cost a fortune to mail... Your monkeys would probably get hernias trying to carry it home!! lol


----------



## Guest

TheGraveyardCareTaker said:


> Not really a thrift store/yard sale find, but my mother did find a statue (I'd say about 18-20 or so inches tall, probably just a little south of that) of a girl holding a bird in a local supermarket for pretty cheap and bought it for our garden.
> 
> I can use it for my graveyard as long as I don't permanently attach it to something. Will probably create some sort of temporary contraption to attach it to a foam tombstone somehow. No need to paint or monstermud it either, it's already got a gray paintjob and looks like it's going to weather abit.


This is a great find I do the same thing! I find garden statues I love and then flow them into the cematery. Great find!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

graveyard, sounds like a good score.


----------



## HalloweenDan

Just got back from checking out a bunch of garage sales....sorry no pics ...but...
3 tiki torches for $ 1.50
2 more sections of fence for graveyard ( normally $ 18 each ) $ 10 ...and they were NEW
Light projector $ 5

Was my first time going to garage sales.....was very fun


----------



## hallorenescene

hdan, you mean your first time this year? or first time ever. well, you scored good


----------



## HalloweenDan

First time ever


----------



## Tannasgach

I found a yoga ball for $3 at a garage sale today. Now if only I could get my daughter to lend me her ball I could make a pair of these:

http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/projects/eye_yoga_ball


----------



## BlueFrog

Wow! I've never seen that yoga ball-turned-eyeball before. I love it! What a clever idea. Now I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for yoga balls to transform.


----------



## Tannasgach

I saw that last year but never had the time or the balls  to make it. Forgot all about it till I saw the yoga ball today. I think I want green eyes tho.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> I saw that last year but never had the time or the balls  to make it. Forgot all about it till I saw the yoga ball today. I think I want green eyes tho.



LOL that was histerics. Great idea!


----------



## bellelostdrake

I found both of these at Goodwill recently.

This little guy is about 2 feet tall and I thought he had such personality:









As soon as I brought this pumpkin home, he went on top of my bird bath out front. Yes, he's out already! My neighbors know I'm crazy lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

bello, i love the bird bath. that little pumpkin is just the ticket
that tin pumpkin makes me think of the movie ...return to oz. he is adorable


----------



## bellelostdrake

Aww thanks so much! You're so right- there is a Return to Oz vibe in him. I love that movie and need to watch it ASAP now.


----------



## Guest

Everybody is finding great things!!!

Mr. Gris found the usual suspects and a few new ones like 30 Goosebumps Books this weekend......










Ohh and close your eyes if Christmas burns your skin 










Yup I had 3 car loads of fun this weekend WAHAHAHA


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i love love love those rats. the micky mouse is sweet. it will look great in your pumpkin patch. are you going to read those books? i love goosebumps. i have all the movies except a couple of new dvd's they put out. 
wow! i love all your big C blow molds. how come that one guy is missing his head? i love your carolers. there is a name for them, but i can't think what it is. is it sugar plum?


----------



## rosella_au

Found these concrete busts yesterday at a yard sale for $1 each!!!!  They're about 30cm tall and I am (hopefully) gunna try to Halloween them out abit.. although the Beethoven bust already looks kinda angry/creepy lol


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> gris, i love love love those rats. the micky mouse is sweet. it will look great in your pumpkin patch. are you going to read those books? i love goosebumps. i have all the movies except a couple of new dvd's they put out.
> wow! i love all your big C blow molds. how come that one guy is missing his head? i love your carolers. there is a name for them, but i can't think what it is. is it sugar plum?


Yup I have already started reading through them. They really get me in the Halloween mood. The same sale had about 30 Fear Street books which are more from my childhood. I should have bought them as well but I was to set on just buying all the Goosebumps.


----------



## Guest

rosella_au said:


> Found these concrete busts yesterday at a yard sale for $1 each!!!!  They're about 30cm tall and I am (hopefully) gunna try to Halloween them out abit.. although the Beethoven bust already looks kinda angry/creepy lol


These are super spooky!! What great finds


----------



## ChrisW

Well, not a Halloween find, but just to point out how nice people can be: My wife is chairing our church's Christmas Bazaar this year, and we were hitting yard sales looking for decorations. We cam across a moving sale and bought 6 "wooden soldier" blow molds. When we explained why we were buying them, They gave the church 14 brand new wreaths and candles, roping and a 7 foot tall pre-lit Christmas Tree!


----------



## GhostTown

Yesterday, the lovely Missus bought a $5 chair to sit on while paper mache'ing in the garage.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> Everybody is finding great things!!!
> 
> Mr. Gris found the usual suspects and a few new ones like 30 Goosebumps Books this weekend......


*OMG! Now Gris you know darn well you should be sending those rats to me!!!! I mean I have the perfect place for them! come on are you telling me I have to sit through another summer of watching all your great finds and not ONE of them is going to make its way to my house? *

*note to self: Make sure to put Mr. Gris's address into MAP QUEST to help monkeys find their way there easily and quickly*


----------



## Guest

WAHAHAHA The almighty Gris sits upon his thrown of JOL's petting his rats welcoming the glitter monkeys so that he may feed them to his hoard of rats


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> WAHAHAHA The almighty Gris sits upon his thrown of JOL's petting his rats welcoming the glitter monkeys so that he may feed them to his hoard of rats


*BAH!  Ill get those rats and pumpkins one way or another *

Love the new AVIE by the way


----------



## GiggleFairy

I love Goosebumps! Pixie Frog and I have a ton of DVD and a few secondhand books we've purchased at the library. Good stuff!


----------



## GiggleFairy

ChrisW said:


> Well, not a Halloween find, but just to point out how nice people can be: My wife is chairing our church's Christmas Bazaar this year, and we were hitting yard sales looking for decorations. We cam across a moving sale and bought 6 "wooden soldier" blow molds. When we explained why we were buying them, They gave the church 14 brand new wreaths and candles, roping and a 7 foot tall pre-lit Christmas Tree!



It makes me all warm and fuzzy when I cross paths with people like that!


----------



## NOWHINING

Spookilicious mama said:


> *BAH!  Ill get those rats and pumpkins one way or another *
> 
> Love the new AVIE by the way


 
I want the Mickey Mouse pumpkin for my Mom... Silver lady.


----------



## NOWHINING

GiggleFairy said:


> I love Goosebumps! Pixie Frog and I have a ton of DVD and a few secondhand books we've purchased at the library. Good stuff!


 
WAIT! those were the Goosebumps dvd!! WOW my boys would just love that. I remember them myself.


----------



## NOWHINING

ChrisW said:


> Well, not a Halloween find, but just to point out how nice people can be: My wife is chairing our church's Christmas Bazaar this year, and we were hitting yard sales looking for decorations. We cam across a moving sale and bought 6 "wooden soldier" blow molds. When we explained why we were buying them, They gave the church 14 brand new wreaths and candles, roping and a 7 foot tall pre-lit Christmas Tree!


 
I think that is really nice of them to help the church.


----------



## ChrisW

NOWHINING said:


> I think that is really nice of them to help the church.


Yea, very cool of them! 
Once she got the wreaths, my wife thought it would be fun to distribute the wreaths to our school's classes, the religious ed classes, etc., and have them decorate them to the Bazaar theme (Christmas on the Rhine) and let attendees vote on their favorite.


----------



## Guest

NOWHINING said:


> I want the Mickey Mouse pumpkin for my Mom... Silver lady.


Ohhh does she like Donald Duck? I ask because I have a pumpkin they did of him too I have found. I think hes in my Halloween 2010 album leaning against the bottom of my coffin. I figured Mickey would fit right in.


----------



## NOWHINING

lisa48317 said:


> I went to a place called Always Christmas today & checked out their Halloween section (they also have all the Dept. 56 pieces, too) I got these ornaments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I found this AMAZING bottle at a little consignment shops I wandered into...For $10 - I couldn't pass it up!! However - there is no genie. We all rubbed it.


 
the eye balls I need!!!! I love that!


----------



## killerhaunts

*Mr Gris, the carolling blow molds are always my favorites. BTW do you secretly have any pics of your yard during xmas (we gotta look as something after Halloween, don't we??)*


----------



## MissMandy

killerhaunts said:


> *Mr Gris, the carolling blow molds are always my favorites. BTW do you secretly have any pics of your yard during xmas (we gotta look as something after Halloween, don't we??)*



Bite your tongue! LOL jk. There is Christmas Fan Club, ya know


----------



## Guest

MissMandy said:


> Bite your tongue! LOL jk. There is Christmas Fan Club, ya know


HAHAHA Miss Mandy is right there is Christmasfanclub.com the Christmas cousin of this place in which I dwell over there as well....I will sneak a pic your way though


----------



## NOWHINING

Mr. Gris said:


> Ohhh does she like Donald Duck? I ask because I have a pumpkin they did of him too I have found. I think hes in my Halloween 2010 album leaning against the bottom of my coffin. I figured Mickey would fit right in.


 
she is more of Mickey fan. She always has been. Mom grew up with Disney. They share close together in ages.


----------



## hallorenescene

my daughter was into the fear street books when she was young. i never heard of goosebumps till my grandson and his friends. i helped my daughter give a goosebumps style party one year for the grandson
wow chrisw, that is luck on the blow molds and the donation
spookymama, those rats are gris, because there are no pink boas. now if there were pink boas, i would be behind you all the way on gris sharing. 
gris i see not only changed his avatar, but he also changed his title.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

hallorenescene said:


> my daughter was into the fear street books when she was young. i never heard of goosebumps till my grandson and his friends. i helped my daughter give a goosebumps style party one year for the grandson
> wow chrisw, that is luck on the blow molds and the donation
> spookymama, those rats are gris, because there are no pink boas. now if there were pink boas, i would be behind you all the way on gris sharing.
> gris i see not only changed his avatar, but he also changed his title.


*Yes but they are female rats, see the little nips they have They are begging to come home to me and wear one of my fabulous boas I just know it!*


----------



## MissMandy

Bahahaha little nips LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Yes but they are female rats, see the little nips they have They are begging to come home to me and wear one of my fabulous boas I just know it!*


oh my goodness, they do have nips. i was so busy looking at those sharp teeth, [i fear rats] the obvious evaded me. gris, give those rats to spooky mama so she can make proper ladies of them. they will go to a good, deserving home.


----------



## Guest

HAHAHAHA!! I will put little bras on them and make them proper dont you worry  I did indeed change my Avatar and my Title....It feels fitting


----------



## BlueFrog

Spookilicious mama said:


> *They are begging to come home to me and wear one of my fabulous boas I just know it!*


Personally, I think they'd look smashing in black or purple boas accented in silver - both of which I happen to have without having anything to hang them on


----------



## offmymeds

I want to see them in their little bras........


----------



## wstc314

Those rats are definitely something else! An interesting find for sure haha!

I also really love that bottle which lisa found. Has a great style to it and I can think of so many uses for both costumes and displays.


----------



## Guest

The PMs are coming in on the rats for trades and I am starting to think about a couple offers. Spooki you are in 1st with another close to beating the offer


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> The PMs are coming in on the rats for trades and I am starting to think about a couple offers. Spooki you are in 1st with another close to beating the offer


*WHAT????? Tell me who' is trying to move in on MY rats???? Ill send my monkeys out right this minute and take care of them! *

*Id just like to say since you have never traded with me before and tortured me all last year with rats.....I think you owe it to me to trade since Im still recovering from all the disappointment.   *


----------



## Guest

Spookilicious mama said:


> *WHAT????? Tell me who' is trying to move in on MY rats???? Ill send my monkeys out right this minute and take care of them! *
> 
> *Id just like to say since you have never traded with me before and tortured me all last year with rats.....I think you owe it to me to trade since Im still recovering from all the disappointment.   *


BAWAHAHAHA!!! Its not just one other person its 2 sinister Haunters bidding against you in the adopt a rat program I am apparantly hosting


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> BAWAHAHAHA!!! Its not just one other person its 2 sinister Haunters bidding against you in the adopt a rat program I am apparantly hosting


*Not a problem....I'll send TWO monkeys out! 

Ok Ok fine. Im sure if ive got forum members bidding against me I dont have a chance. Make the deal you want.....all is good and no hard feelings *


----------



## rockplayson

I bought a wooden podium for $2.99 at the good will today. I was thinking about using it for a whitches spell book.


----------



## Guest

I like your style Rocksplayson that will look great. I would love to see a picture of it. 

I was out and about today and I had my "Calling All Unwanted Blow Mold Sirens" on or something like that because this little guy followed me home  I couldnt just leave him outside all alone he wanted to come play with the others. 

http://postimage.org/image/2r1r6f65g/


image hosting


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, he's so cute. i have him too. i went to a garage sale at the beginning of summer last year, and they had a couple of blow molds out. i grabbed them up. i apparrently showed such enthusiasum they mentioned they had another, but i probably wouldn't want it. they said it was broken so they didn't put it out. i asked what was wrong with it. they said it didn't have a light anymore. i asked to see it anyway. took them a few minutes to find him, he was packed away. it was this little fellow. i was elated. they sold him to me for something like $1.00 since he didn't work.


----------



## Guest

Hallo I love those stories time after time. I dont know how many I have bought for 1.00 because "They dont light anymore" HAHA I love it. He is a great Size for shipping Secret Reaper just like my rats I just got and the Mickey Pumpkin....I could sure use a victim right about now with all this Halloween back up.


----------



## MissMandy

Gris, I don't know how you ALWAYS manage to find these......but it really p*s*e* me off! LOL just playing! I never have the kinda luck you seem to have in finding them. And for next to nothing too! Breaks my little Halloween heart


----------



## hallorenescene

mr. Gris said:


> hallo i love those stories time after time. I dont know how many i have bought for 1.00 because "they dont light anymore" haha i love it. He is a great size for shipping secret reaper just like my rats i just got and the mickey pumpkin....i could sure use a victim right about now with all this halloween back up.


victum, victum, victum


----------



## Guest

MissMandy said:


> Gris, I don't know how you ALWAYS manage to find these......but it really p*s*e* me off! LOL just playing! I never have the kinda luck you seem to have in finding them. And for next to nothing too! Breaks my little Halloween heart


Mandy we need to find you a good luck charm to carry with you so you find more goodies. I know you can find them I just know it!


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> victum, victum, victum


HAHA we are just going to take over every thread until Beathene caves...VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Mr. Gris said:


> Mandy we need to find you a good luck charm to carry with you so you find more goodies. I know you can find them I just know it!



One of these days lol


----------



## Bruja

*Yard Sales finds*

Here are my fall Themed yard sale finds Hoping to find a ton more


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds bruja, i like that little hand trying to sneak up there and grab the pumpkin


----------



## Bruja

*little hand*



hallorenescene said:


> nice finds bruja, i like that little hand trying to sneak up there and grab the pumpkin


The little hand was sold seperatly lol ... My daughter wanted to help by removing the pumpkin


----------



## lisa48317

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OMG! Now Gris you know darn well you should be sending those rats to me!!!! I mean I have the perfect place for them! come on are you telling me I have to sit through another summer of watching all your great finds and not ONE of them is going to make its way to my house? *
> 
> *note to self: Make sure to put Mr. Gris's address into MAP QUEST to help monkeys find their way there easily and quickly*


*Mr. Gris's posts make me sad that I moved away from Washington! 

I don't garage sale often, but I slow down and look for blowmolds when I pass them. Nothing. I swear people buy them in the stores & keep them hidden away forever, since I never see any out! *


----------



## lisa48317

wstc314 said:


> I also really love that bottle which lisa found. Has a great style to it and I can think of so many uses for both costumes and displays.


*Thanks! I'm afraid it might get broken, so I don't want to pack it away with the rest of my bottles, so it may have to get a new home in my living room! *


----------



## Guest

If you like Blow molds that are unique, Inflatables and Original 1980s Masters of The Universe with Castle Greyskull and weapons then you would have loved shopping with me today 


adult image hosting


image hosting


image uploading


----------



## BlueFrog

*Mr. Gris*, I would be insanely jealous of those blow molds had I not found the item in the attached photo. I like it so well that buying it took the sting out of having to pass on an antique folding casket table, which was all kinds of awesome but with a price to match. This ... thing .... may have been a medical model of some kind, perhaps showing fetal skull development? Either that, or it's an alien.  Whatever its true identity, I _had_ to possess it. Mine, all mine!

I also picked up some very nice old labware and medical glassware from a dealer who was blowing out her existing stock at low, although not giveaway, prices. I'm not entirely sure what all of it was originally used for (one is, according to the dealer, a glass IV bottle) but they should look great on this year's Body Farm.


----------



## MissMandy

And he does it yet again! Gris...would you consider marrying me? LOL J/K But I love that pumpkin mold! I've never seen one that shape!


----------



## Kymmm

Me thinks Gris should write a book on "How To Find Halloween All Year Long!" I'll buy the first copy!!!!!


----------



## killerhaunts

*You are my idol, Mr. Gris! AlthoughI must say My Castle Greyskull was coler than that one, but the regular figures could go inside. Yours has a little guy on top, right? OMG I rememeber playing with mine FOREVER because it had one of those reverb microphones with it so you could boom a warning at He-Man when he tried to enter. It also had trap-doors for He-Man that sent him to the dungeon and escape doors for Skeletor. Seriously I think there was never any other bad-guy-friends set for kids - ever!*


----------



## Guest

killerhaunts said:


> *You are my idol, Mr. Gris! AlthoughI must say My Castle Greyskull was coler than that one, but the regular figures could go inside. Yours has a little guy on top, right? OMG I rememeber playing with mine FOREVER because it had one of those reverb microphones with it so you could boom a warning at He-Man when he tried to enter. It also had trap-doors for He-Man that sent him to the dungeon and escape doors for Skeletor. Seriously I think there was never any other bad-guy-friends set for kids - ever!*


HAHAHA Ya its the original Castle Greyskull. The little guy on top is an original Star Wars Jawa I found inside the castle. I also picked up a huge box of original GI Joes from the same sale and an Original BA Barracus AKA Mr. T from the A-Team and he has all his weapons. The inside of the castle is stuffed with weapons and all its parts including the dungeon chair drop you remember. 

*Blue frog* I cant believe what has happened to you you said Jelous and Blow Molds in the same sentence!!  HAHA I love the sinister alien head BF thats great. 

*MissMandy* as of now we cant get married...unless we move to a nice compound with old fashion thinking in the Utah area. Otherwise Mrs. Gris may get jelous WAHAHA I had a blast finding these things today I am glad you like them! Too bad we dont live near each other I would take you out yard sale every weekend!


----------



## Guest

Kymmm said:


> Me thinks Gris should write a book on "How To Find Halloween All Year Long!" I'll buy the first copy!!!!!


I could dedicate it to the HF!! HAHA


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i want those blow molds. oh, that pumpkin is very different, i love it. and the haunted house is hard to find. castle greyskull my daughter played with as a child and still hoardes her figures and castle. and the inflatable is cute.
blue frog, very interesting item. almost does look like an alien
so i had some good luck as well. i went to a garage sale yesterday and got a faded pumpkin for $1.00. i went to my storage unit and yeah, it's different than the ones i already have. although not as cool shaped as the one gris found, i still like it. today we had a garage sale. it was city wide. but i managed to slip away [leaving my daughter to manage] long enough to hit one where they have had blow molds the last two years. sure enough, 4 blow molds. the last 2 years they were halloween, this time they were Christmas. cost me a total of $8.00. 
now, if gris and miss mandy went saling together, who would get the molds when they spotted them?


----------



## lisa48317

hallorenescene said:


> now, if gris and miss mandy went saling together, who would get the molds when they spotted them?


*ME !!!!*

*LOL! I've come to the conclusion that people are just poos around here.

I found these guys today. Couldn't resist them! Speak No Evil is broken, but nothing that a little SuperGlue can't take care of. 

Sadly - that is my kitchen counter they're sitting on. It's probably the scariest thing I've ever seen on here! Darn those 70s! *


----------



## kittyvibe

Mr. Gris said:


> HAHAHA Ya its the original Castle Greyskull. The little guy on top is an original Star Wars Jawa I found inside the castle. I also picked up a huge box of original GI Joes from the same sale and an Original BA Barracus AKA Mr. T from the A-Team and he has all his weapons. The inside of the castle is stuffed with weapons and all its parts including the dungeon chair drop you remember.
> 
> *Blue frog* I cant believe what has happened to you you said Jelous and Blow Molds in the same sentence!!  HAHA I love the sinister alien head BF thats great.
> 
> *MissMandy* as of now we cant get married...unless we move to a nice compound with old fashion thinking in the Utah area. Otherwise Mrs. Gris may get jelous WAHAHA I had a blast finding these things today I am glad you like them! Too bad we dont live near each other I would take you out yard sale every weekend!


Sprinkle some of your luck on the rest of us Mr Gris!  I love everything you buy. You dont see anything cool like that down here, if you do its rare. I had a better time up north, maybe thats where I need to go?hehe


----------



## hallorenescene

well lisa, from just a little poo, i like your statues


----------



## MissMandy

[QUOTE now, if gris and miss mandy went saling together, who would get the molds when they spotted them?[/QUOTE]

That's a damn good question! LOL I think Gris would be kind enough to give me a break and let me have em. Since I only have 1 blow mold and he had like a million! LOL

Love those skellies, lisa!


----------



## Guest

MissMandy said:


> [QUOTE now, if gris and miss mandy went saling together, who would get the molds when they spotted them?


That's a damn good question! LOL I think Gris would be kind enough to give me a break and let me have em. Since I only have 1 blow mold and he had like a million! LOL



Oh I am a gentleman all the way Mandy would get her first pick on all the goodies...however if its one in my top 3 hunt list she would be locked in the car as I ran to the sale with the keys in my hand to beat her to them 

I can sprinkle the luck for all you guys to share I just need some flying monkeys.....and just think I didnt show you all the Christmas blow molds I got today since its the Halloween Forum


----------



## MissMandy

LOL, Gris. I'm not a selfish person. If it was something you've been searching for for years, I wouldn't trip ya trying to get to it first


----------



## BlueFrog

MissMandy said:


> LOL, Gris. I'm not a selfish person. If it was something you've been searching for for years, I wouldn't trip ya trying to get to it first


I, however, am intensely selfish, so while you were figuring out who got which blow molds, I'd stealthily sneak them all out from under you!


----------



## Tannasgach

lisa48317 said:


> *ME !!!!*
> 
> *LOL! I've come to the conclusion that people are just poos around here.
> 
> I found these guys today. Couldn't resist them! Speak No Evil is broken, but nothing that a little SuperGlue can't take care of.
> 
> Sadly - that is my kitchen counter they're sitting on. It's probably the scariest thing I've ever seen on here! Darn those 70s! *


I love these!! I have a trio of frogs doing the three evils in my garden but I have never seen the skeletons. Too cute!


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, i'm selfish too. i'd let him graciously have all the blow molds till we got to one i didn't have, and then i'd say...you've gotten them all day, geesh, let me have at least a few. gris, women can be vicious. at the same time, i have a vision of gris running across the lawn, mandy hitting the car unlock button, gris hitting the keys lock button, mandy managing to get out of the car. a tug of war commencing, the sales person a referee, gris towering over him intimidating him, mandy turns on the tears. who wins?
gris, i'll post in your profile the Christmas blow molds i got yesterday if you post yours.


----------



## Blumpkin

I got one of these for 50 cents. Mine needs some touch up paint. They had a raccoon with a pumpkin but he was way to cute for me. I should have bought it anyway but storage space is limited.


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, i'm selfish too. i'd let him graciously have all the blow molds till we got to one i didn't have, and then i'd say...you've gotten them all day, geesh, let me have at least a few. gris, women can be vicious. at the same time, i have a vision of gris running across the lawn, mandy hitting the car unlock button, gris hitting the keys lock button, mandy managing to get out of the car. a tug of war commencing, the sales person a referee, gris towering over him intimidating him, mandy turns on the tears. who wins?
> gris, i'll post in your profile the Christmas blow molds i got yesterday if you post yours.



LMAO! You've put some great thought into that, hallo! LOL too funny. 

That's one of the blow molds I want, Blumpkin!


----------



## Guest

Blumpkin said:


> I got one of these for 50 cents. Mine needs some touch up paint. They had a raccoon with a pumpkin but he was way to cute for me. I should have bought it anyway but storage space is limited.


Blumpkin I love the one what a great find. I dont think I have seen the racoon....hmmm could it have been the bear wearing the mask I picked up in this thread a page or two back?


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, i'm selfish too. i'd let him graciously have all the blow molds till we got to one i didn't have, and then i'd say...you've gotten them all day, geesh, let me have at least a few. gris, women can be vicious. at the same time, i have a vision of gris running across the lawn, mandy hitting the car unlock button, gris hitting the keys lock button, mandy managing to get out of the car. a tug of war commencing, the sales person a referee, gris towering over him intimidating him, mandy turns on the tears. who wins?
> gris, i'll post in your profile the Christmas blow molds i got yesterday if you post yours.


I think this would be a riot to see! I will get some photos to you on your profile asap.


----------



## BlueFrog

This weekend has been one justmissed great antique after another. Today's was an amazing wicker Victorian wheelchair that would have made your eyes pop. However, as with my other missed finds (three in three days!) there was a terrific consolation prize. 

I went to this estate sale on the third day because the people condusing the sale erroneously told me the wheelchair was still available. While trying to cover my disappointment by digging through the incredible boxloads of old craft supplies - most of which proved the adage "old junk is still junk" - I couldn't take my eyes off a sea foam green silk dress with to-die-for beadwork. There are modern wedding dresses that aren't as well-made. It was manufactured in Hong Kong, undoubtedly for the British market, probably in the 1940's. I've seen one other dress and a handful of shirts in this style over the years, and absolutely love them but can rarely justify paying what they're worth for my purposes. 

I noticed that even though the other buyers were digging deep to find any overlooked treasures, no one else was paying attention to this dress. I suspected part of their indifference was due to its location, hanging in an unlit corner of a basement. Oddly, the $1 each casual, modern clothing was hanging in a sunny area - only the nice vintage pieces were in the dark.

When I realized that everything was 25% off and I still had money in my pocket, I decided that even though I'm glutted with costumes, I had to have it. As soon as I brought it out into the sunlight, absolutely every eye was riveted. Even the sellers' heads snapped back a bit. Apparently they'd been calling it the "Guinevere dress" and were surprised it hadn't already sold. Hopefully they learned something by the potential buyers' reactions to seeing it in sunlight. People were stepping out of line to see it and touch it, that's how strong the reaction was. Too late - it was all mine! 

There are some smudges and one stain on the back of a sleeve but overall it's a beautiful piece - think "Guinevere meets young Victoria" - that I think will be incredible for the Monsters' Ball I'm hosting next year.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Well BlueFrog, where's the pic? I WANNA SEE!


----------



## tamster

lisa48317 said:


> *ME !!!!*
> 
> *LOL! I've come to the conclusion that people are just poos around here.
> 
> I found these guys today. Couldn't resist them! Speak No Evil is broken, but nothing that a little SuperGlue can't take care of.
> 
> Sadly - that is my kitchen counter they're sitting on. It's probably the scariest thing I've ever seen on here! Darn those 70s! *


OMG!!!!!!!!!!never saw anything like it, my heart would've jumped out of my skin if I saw those, what a find!!


----------



## BlueFrog

GiggleFairy said:


> Well BlueFrog, where's the pic? I WANNA SEE!


 The sun has gone down already so it'll have to wait until tomorrow. Wouldn't want to repeat the mistake the estate sellers made, after all. For the record, I am aware of the irony of purchasing a dress best seen in daylight for _Halloween_. 

I realize I hadn't comment yet on the awesome skeleton set that * lisa48317* found. Great score! I would have snapped them up in a heartbeat.


----------



## MissMandy

Ooooo I can't wait to see the dress, BlueFrog!


----------



## Guest

Show the dress! Show the dress!!

I too love the hear see speak no skeles!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*FAbulous skelleys! and I agree with Gris! We wanna see! We wanna see! We wanna see! 

I was in the mood for a new chant and I felt this was the perfect opportunity*


----------



## hallorenescene

blumpkin, miss mandy isn't the only one who wants that. awesome, and for 50 cents!
me too, me oo blue frog, i want to see the dress


----------



## hallorenescene

here is a costume i got from goodwill for $3.00
a wig, glasses, dress, and a glove...high school musical










and here is a costume i got for $3.75 
a wig with a Christmas bow in it, glasses, and dress...mrs santa claws


----------



## JenniferRene

lisa48317 said:


> *ME !!!!*
> 
> *LOL! I've come to the conclusion that people are just poos around here.
> 
> I found these guys today. Couldn't resist them! Speak No Evil is broken, but nothing that a little SuperGlue can't take care of.
> 
> Sadly - that is my kitchen counter they're sitting on. It's probably the scariest thing I've ever seen on here! Darn those 70s! *


these are freakn AWESOME!!!


----------



## Noelle

Just a few things I found at a local thrift store:


Some glass vases for my black and white candy bar tablescape thing:











The wooden Halloween garland I will use as a prize, and I loved the candlestick holders:











And I know this isn't a dress like BlueFrog's find (which I'm dying to see) but I found this:




















I liked the sleeves and the cutouts in the shoulders. It will be the base to my first costume party (masquerade) and also a raven costume for my 2nd halloween party:











And will triple as a witch costume for years to come. 

Oh, I got all these for $17.00


----------



## hallorenescene

noelle, i love your finds. that dress is delightful. i can see it even doubling for a bat costume


----------



## tamster

I gotten lots of finds from garage sales, thrift stores and clearance sales. But the best one I love and going to use on my monster prop I am making is this 8 foot long wings, you attach it on your back and it has two pully strings with handles. Pull the handles down and the wings open up, you can flap them. In the package it also has a chest and long horns...all this for $8 at a thrift store!!


----------



## bamaquad

Got this little beauty from a house down the road. I saw it sitting on a guys fence and pulled in and asked if it was for sale. He told me I could have it for free, but I threw him a five for it.










Wife wants to da a haunted forest but I don't know what to do with him.


----------



## killerhaunts

*Last week was a bust for me as far as yard sales. I was cruisin and spotted a child mannequin sitting on a table. I stopped and took a look. The lady running the sale said they were asking for $200 but now were taking offers and told me she had another one they would put out next week. I offered here $20 and she said yes! WOOHOO! I told here I wanted to look around and I found she also had a ton of toddler-sized dolls. (kinda creepy to have all those dolls around ... but I never liked dolls as a child) . The one I liked had been chewed on by a dog so I thought I could get really cheap. I asked her if she'd take $20 for the mannequin and the dog-chewed doll. Then she looked at me with total amnesia of our conversation minutes before and said, "I couldn't possible take less than $100 for the mannequin..." I was so mad I just left. I'm sorry but unless it's a brand new 52" flat panel TV I'd NEVER drop $100 at a yard sale!
It may be just me, though. I grew up with yard sale prices never being over $5. Most things were just "junk" they wanted to get rid of, not get RICH off of! Seriously, I find it very sad..... but I'll still stop by her place again this weekend and see if she'll sell them for $20! You never know. She may get desperate!

Also, I may score a 6' wood coffin for $30 ... we'll see what it looks like! Yay Craigslist!*


----------



## doto

Tamster, I am Jealous......I spent the better part of all of last year trying to get the red version of your $8.00 steal which was disontinued a few years ago
I still haven't found the red one. I even spoke to the owner of Cali Costumes to see if they could direct me to some vendors who bought it from them so I could track them down and see if they still had stock......congrats on that purchase.


----------



## tamster

doto said:


> Tamster, I am Jealous......I spent the better part of all of last year trying to get the red version of your $8.00 steal which was disontinued a few years ago
> I still haven't found the red one. I even spoke to the owner of Cali Costumes to see if they could direct me to some vendors who bought it from them so I could track them down and see if they still had stock......congrats on that purchase.


you're kidding doto !? it was really a fluke, I was walking around the store and it was tucked under clothes, I never seen anything like it, all I saw was the words 8 foot wide wings I really had to contain myself from squealing and just threw it in my basket so fast and ran to the checkout. One guy said isn't it a bit early for halloween and another woman was so excited for me asking where did I find it! ha ha, my husband as usual just shakes his head knowing exactly what plans I had for it. I am still in misbelief. 

Do you ever find when you're looking for something you may never find or at least not when you want it and then there are times when you're not looking, bam there is a something so cool!


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> here is a costume i got from goodwill for $3.00
> a wig, glasses, dress, and a glove...high school musical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a costume i got for $3.75
> a wig with a Christmas bow in it, glasses, and dress...mrs santa claws


AWWW...what a cutie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadna

bamaquad said:


> Got this little beauty from a house down the road. I saw it sitting on a guys fence and pulled in and asked if it was for sale. He told me I could have it for free, but I threw him a five for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife wants to da a haunted forest but I don't know what to do with him.


That owl is too cute! Is it a blowmold?


----------



## hallorenescene

tamster, i love those wings, and the fact you can operate them is very cool. someone tucked them so they could get them when they had money. as far as to early for halloween? did you ask her why they put something out to early for halloween? she's probably the one who tucked them.
bam, i have that owl in my flower garden. i love him
killer, that bites the big one. bet you kick yourself for not paying right then. oh well, if it doesn't sell, maybe she'll relent. good luck
deadna, thanks. that is my 5 year old and 2 year old granddaughters. and bams owl is a large ceramic owl.


----------



## osenator

*my small so-so 10$ score!*

I got this for 8$ (gave 10$ since she brought it to my job.) So-so... Might just add to my boxes of stuff to sell in future. I saw this ghost at 20$ last year and the rest come to around 10$. So, got 30$ stuff for 10$. One of my weakess haul, I bought it on her description, and took a gable. 

One Ghost (was 20$) 
3 skulls (1$ each)
2 small tombstones (1$ each)
2 wall grabber (2$ each)

View attachment 17730


View attachment 17731


View attachment 17732


----------



## bamaquad

Deadna said:


> That owl is too cute! Is it a blowmold?


Yes. I want to try and cut the eyes out without splitting the whole head. Might just leave him like he is though. Might paint him too. I don't know.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, thanks. that is my 5 year old and 2 year old granddaughters. and bams owl is a large ceramic owl.


Oops! I guess there ARE two little cuties there...I spaced out over that Mrs.Clause suit...love it!
P.S. Bam says that owl IS a blowmold....get it before Gris does


----------



## hallorenescene

Deadna said:


> Oops! I guess there ARE two little cuties there...I spaced out over that Mrs.Clause suit...love it!
> P.S. Bam says that owl IS a blowmold....get it before Gris does


looks like it has ceramic chips in it. and i could never afford the shipping anyway.


----------



## BlueFrog

Hello, my name is BlueFrog and I am addicted to buying fake fruit. It has been two days since my last purchase, a trio of reddish pears for 49 cents each at Goodwill. My previous lapse was three days before that, a fake watermelon for a quarter and some pineapples for 50 cents each. I now have four large bins overflowing with fake fruit and still, I can not stop myself from buying more! 



In the days since I've failed to take pictures of the dress, the real age of which is now hotly contested but the quality of which no one denies, I've also picked up a quadrupleplate bread plate that's of higher than my usual quality but sadly dented; a silver rose and vine picture frame that in a friend's words "screams funeral"; and a Portuguese wax model purported to be of a human stomach that was intended for ritual burning. You read that last entry right and trust me, I'm not creative enough to make this stuff up. I question only that the organ in question is a stomach. The store did have a wax stomach for sale, but I think this one was mislabeled. Fortunately I know a nurse, to whom I've sent a picture for a firm ID.


----------



## hallorenescene

yikes blue frog, that sounds....interesting. now you got me curious. get back with us and let us know


----------



## BlueFrog

The verdict is in! I quote: "shriveled heart." How cool is that?!


----------



## hallorenescene

so this thing is real? so how you going to incorporate this into your haunt?


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm doing two displays this year, the second one being a body farm gone wrong. This will probably show up on the mad scientist's table of anatomical specimens. At least, that's what I'm leaning toward. The heart was definitely a "buy it now, figure out what to do with it later" item.


----------



## hallorenescene

you always have such an elaborate display. i can't wait to see pictures this year


----------



## N4niner206

Today, while my wife's car was getting new brakes installed, we killed some time checking out thrift stores. Our first destination was the Habitat For Humanity Re-Store (for those who don't have these stores, they are a "thrift" store selling mostly construction/lighting/electrical/plumbing materials, tools, and hardware. Think of it as a Goodwill version of Home Depot). Here I got the following....










*For $7 total:* for three colored flood light bulbs, 5 reveal light bulbs, two glass dome "bowls" (originally from some light fixture), a very "industrial" looking glass light dome, and a plug-in light fixture. I will probably use the five reveal bulbs with my lighting fx in the front yard for lightning. Wanted photofloods, but 5 100-watt ultra-white bulbs for $1, I'll save that money for other things!

The next stop was to the Salvation Army thrift store, where they happened to be having a 55% off sale. 










*For $9 total: *Two children "busts". They look like they're bronze, but they appear to actually be made out of a very heavy ceramic material. They're just about a foot in height. I have plans for these guys... nothing too fancy, but I'll share when I get around to doing it. Also, got this group of 7 characters... some carrying items, and some playing instruments. Their bodies are a paper-mache type material and are each around a foot and a half tall. These guys/gals will get a total makeover, Im thinking a "day of the dead" look. I'll also share the end result of these when I get around to doing it.



















Mr. C just couldn't wait to get aquainted with the band...


----------



## hallorenescene

n4, nice buys. but what i really like best is that fluffy black cat.


----------



## BlueFrog

Coal can definitely come to my house any time! 

Some excellent finds. I can't wait to see the band with a DoD makeover. That's a terrific idea for them.


----------



## ravenworks69

Found these today for a buck a piece. I got four at 10 1/2 inches tall and 3 at 21 inches tall. They also have a 3/4 inch thick wall and are made from a plastic resin of some type. Not pvc. I've been trying to think of what to do with them however the ony thing I can come up with is planter stands of some type. Any other ideas appreciated.

Marc V.


----------



## Guest

Oh wow shriveled hearts, owls and busts you all have been busy!!!

I of course went out to build a few more items into the display and came home with a pumpkin, candlestick from yesterday sale, nice mask, couple sythe weapons, a pirates cloak and of corse a movie projector so we can watch Nightmare Before Christmas outside in the haunt in the fire pit zone we will have this year. 

The candlestick has a new home though...as I said before Mr. Gris can be bribbed WHAHAHA



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BlueFrog

ravenworks69 said:


> Found these today for a buck a piece. I got four at 10 1/2 inches tall and 3 at 21 inches tall. They also have a 3/4 inch thick wall and are made from a plastic resin of some type. Not pvc. I've been trying to think of what to do with them however the ony thing I can come up with is planter stands of some type. Any other ideas appreciated.
> 
> Marc V.


Turn them into tree stumps. Stuff one end with a cut up piece of styrofoam or whatever. Layer GreatStuff foam along the sides and the new "top." I've seen it done with large cardboard mailing tubes - even have one somewhere - and you'd be surprised how realistic they can be made to look.


----------



## N4niner206

hallorenescene said:


> n4, nice buys. but what i really like best is that fluffy black cat.





BlueFrog said:


> Coal can definitely come to my house any time!
> 
> Some excellent finds. I can't wait to see the band with a DoD makeover. That's a terrific idea for them.


Thanks! Yes, Coal is our favorite "prop", too!


----------



## N4niner206

ravenworks69 said:


> Found these today for a buck a piece. I got four at 10 1/2 inches tall and 3 at 21 inches tall. They also have a 3/4 inch thick wall and are made from a plastic resin of some type. Not pvc.


What do you think those things are/were? Interesting!


----------



## ravenworks69

N4niner206 said:


> What do you think those things are/were? Interesting!


Got me! some type of building/ construction reminence


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, nice score, and if i am your victum this year, i like the mask a lot.


----------



## greaseballs80

Found this at 3 garage sales today, paid $15.00 for everything, not bad at all. Gave it a paint job and looks really good.


----------



## Guest

Well I thought I was done for the weekend with a small stack but apparantly I forgot that I dont stop until I find blow molds  Here is the rest of the weekend haul I found this evening and yes that is my second Casper I have found now. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BlueFrog

Oh I love your tongue-out ghost, Mr. Gris! What are the odds I'd ever find one for myself?


----------



## hallorenescene

grease, i love how you painted everything. you got some nice finds
oh gris, you are the man. i want 4 of them, but they're all nice


----------



## rosella_au

greaseballs80 said:


> Found this at 3 garage sales today, paid $15.00 for everything, not bad at all. Gave it a paint job and looks really good.



Fantastic job! What a difference a coat of paint makes! I love the pillars.


Wish our thrift stores had such fun buys.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the comments! This is the first time I have seen the Ghost before in person I was shocked at its size. I was most happy to find the tombstone as its been on a search list of mine for some time.


----------



## N4niner206

greaseballs80 said:


>



GASP! I have two of these same sconces... I found each one at different Goodwill stores, on two opposite sides of the city, almost a year apart! I've been looking for more... do you know much about these? Obviously, they must have been fairly common... Im so jealous!

And I must admit, I am SOOOOOOO envious of those pillars! They look unbeleivably good with the new paint job!


----------



## MissMandy

Mr. Gris said:


> Well I thought I was done for the weekend with a small stack but apparantly I forgot that I dont stop until I find blow molds  Here is the rest of the weekend haul I found this evening and yes that is my second Casper I have found now.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Oh my gosh. I freakin love that big JOL! And I've never seen those stacked skulls either. Awesome finds as usual, Gris!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Love the blow molds Mr. Gris. I really like the tombstone, we never have blow molds at yard sales around here. Your lucky!


----------



## Guest

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Love the blow molds Mr. Gris. I really like the tombstone, we never have blow molds at yard sales around here. Your lucky!


Thanks SG! Well the key is to ask the yard sale hosts if they have any other items. Believe it or not these were found by just asking an older gentlemen if he had any light up Halloween stuff hiding on the property he didnt need. He told me he had a pile headed to Goodwill or the Dump as he figured nobody would buy the as he put it "old light up stuff" We went into his basement and there these all were. He even refused money and all of these were gifted to my display. 

It just goes to show always ask what they have. 9 times out of 10 they say they have nothing but then theres always that occasion you may just strike gold.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Shadowbat

Im jealous, Gris.


----------



## bamaquad

Mr. Gris said:


> Thanks SG! Well the key is to ask the yard sale hosts if they have any other items. Believe it or not these were found by just asking an older gentlemen if he had any light up Halloween stuff hiding on the property he didnt need. He told me he had a pile headed to Goodwill or the Dump as he figured nobody would buy the as he put it "old light up stuff" We went into his basement and there these all were. He even refused money and all of these were gifted to my display.
> 
> It just goes to show always ask what they have. 9 times out of 10 they say they have nothing but then theres always that occasion you may just strike gold.



Maybe I'll get that lucky!!!! One day.


----------



## greaseballs80

N4niner206 said:


> GASP! I have two of these same sconces... I found each one at different Goodwill stores, on two opposite sides of the city, almost a year apart! I've been looking for more... do you know much about these? Obviously, they must have been fairly common... Im so jealous!
> 
> And I must admit, I am SOOOOOOO envious of those pillars! They look unbeleivably good with the new paint job!


N4niner206, i don;t know anything on this other then finding them yesterday at a garage sale, paid $5 each, may i ask what you paid for yours? Also, paid $1 each for those pillars, which was very exiting.


----------



## Tannasgach

greaseballs80 said:


> Found this at 3 garage sales today, paid $15.00 for everything, not bad at all. Gave it a paint job and looks really good.


Grease, did you spray paint these items? They came out amazing!


----------



## N4niner206

greaseballs80 said:


> N4niner206, i don;t know anything on this other then finding them yesterday at a garage sale, paid $5 each, may i ask what you paid for yours? Also, paid $1 each for those pillars, which was very exiting.


I think I paid $1 or $2 for each of them at half price sales... I actually bought the two I have on seperate outings to Goodwill... two different stores, for that matter. 

A little research and I've learned that they were made in the early 70s by a company called Homco. There are at least 6 sets of these things for sale on Ebay right now, but after shipping, they're all going for like $30 and up!  I really hope to find some more of these on future thrifting missions. 

Here is what I'm doing with mine... I just finished these cemetery fence pillars today...


----------



## ravenworks69

2 great finds today. Gonna get a cornish hen from the store (make & eat it) then assemble the bones for the perch in bird cage. It stands about 2 1/2 feet tall and should be pretty cool when done. The case is (was) an artist's case for paints, brushes, markers, Etc. and measures 14x21x4. Its gonna be perfect for a vampire killing kit.


----------



## Guest

ravenworks69 said:


> 2 great finds today. Gonna get a cornish hen from the store (make & eat it) then assemble the bones for the perch in bird cage. It stands about 2 1/2 feet tall and should be pretty cool when done. The case is (was) an artist's case for paints, brushes, markers, Etc. and measures 14x21x4. Its gonna be perfect for a vampire killing kit.


Oh I really like that bird cage what a neat find.


----------



## rosella_au

ravenworks69 said:


>


Love that bird cage-- I've been looking for something similar to have some bloody hands and feet collected by ravens in (saw this idea from someone else on the forum but can't remeber who to give credit- sorry!), but I might change and "borrow" your bird skeleton idea 

Great buys!


----------



## osenator

*score this for 35$*

A very nice lady was selling her haunt (3 huge bins) but having so much stuff already, I was veryyy picky and pick this up for 35$.
A huge latex rat, a corpsed blucky (I just showed the head, got the entire body), a 2-3 foot snazy looking skeleton and this misty colored changing pumkin! 
View attachment 17828


View attachment 17829


View attachment 17830


----------



## Spookilicious mama

osenator said:


> A very nice lady was selling her haunt (3 huge bins) but having so much stuff already, I was veryyy picky and pick this up for 35$.
> A huge latex rat, a corpsed blucky (I just showed the head, got the entire body), a 2-3 foot snazy looking skeleton and this misty colored changing pumkin!
> View attachment 17828
> 
> 
> View attachment 17829
> 
> 
> View attachment 17830


*Soooooo if you are participating in the secret reaper and you get me....you can just send that little gem of a find right on over to my house, Id be happy to take it off your hands OkOk so 35 is more than what we are supposed to spend so how about you keep the corpsed blucky and send the rest*


----------



## Wrench

Been keeping up with this thread for a while but forgot to post when I bought 

an original 1974 (?) flawless Ouija board with planchette and pristine box for $2 at a thrift store.


----------



## hallorenescene

n4niner, those columns are anazing, and your sconces worked in perfectly
raven, that birdcage is sweet, 2 nice finds
osenator, you always find the coolist stuff
wrench, ouija boards are nice, as long as you use them properly


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Shadowbat said:


> Im jealous, Gris.


*Can I just say I love your avie!!! Super cute!!!*


----------



## Guest

Os that rat is way cool does he have a hand he is clenching? I also like that pumpkin alot I think I have one of those from that same company and it got alot of comments last year.


----------



## osenator

The rat is clenching is hands, and he is very cool looking. I saw that pumkin a few times and it's always around 25$ to 30$ (too much for me). Very glad I got them for that price. She had lots of more stuff for sell, but I took the most intersting ones (in my opinion). 

I was playing last night with the skeleton (he has bendable arms) and I sat him at the table. I did also put him hugging part of the wall and of course, scared my wife with him(L).


----------



## gothiccaddy

I just got an industrial black light $10, KLS london fogger with switches $10, two smaller foggers $5, a pop up pirate and chest for $3, and a wicker manniquin for $5.. Everything works!!! I can't wait to use it


----------



## greaseballs80

Got this awesome bookends today at Salvation Army, $1.00 Each & Picture Frame for a $1.00 (going to remove the pic and give it a paint job)


----------



## Wrench

Those bookends :O!


----------



## rosella_au

Wow- those bookends are crazy good buys! Plus that frame would look amazing with a changing haunted picture


----------



## The Man

Pick these up yesterday, Frank cost me $8 and $4 each for two football foam blow molds.


----------



## Noelle

(Loving those bookends!)

I stopped by a couple yard sales today and found these! (Paid about $5):




















Then this lady had a giant box of "Halloween stuff" that she gave me for free!:










Not really exactly my style, but my mom likes scarecrows  I was happy to see these though:


----------



## The Man

Is that a couple of old Halloween masks in the first pic? Love the reto stuff.


----------



## Si-cotik

love the first pic myself


----------



## BlueFrog

greaseballs80 said:


> Got this awesome bookends today at Salvation Army, $1.00 Each & Picture Frame for a $1.00 (going to remove the pic and give it a paint job)


Want. 

Want.


----------



## BlueFrog

gothiccaddy said:


> I just got an industrial black light $10, KLS london fogger with switches $10, two smaller foggers $5, a pop up pirate and chest for $3, and a wicker manniquin for $5.. Everything works!!! I can't wait to use it


Jealous!

By any chance did we meet earlier this year at a garage sale in your hometown? Username seems so familiar....


----------



## Noelle

The Man said:


> Is that a couple of old Halloween masks in the first pic? Love the reto stuff.


Yeah the witch and bunny are masks, the cape in the second picture goes with the witch mask. This guy had a lot of vintage Halloween stuff.. I don't decorate in that style but I just couldn't pass them up at 25 cents


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Mr. Gris, How do I go about putting a light into a blow mold that's missing it?


----------



## HallowweenKat

Y'all have found some awesome stuff! I need to go to more garage sales. Here is what I got last weekend.


----------



## greaseballs80

Picked this up for $1.00 Each, going to paint them and make some apothecary jars.


----------



## hallorenescene

goth, nice scores, and i would love to get a wicker mannequin
the man, i have that frankie. he is awesome. nice scores
noelle, i guess children come cheap nowadays. lol. i love that witch. and that cape and mask probably go together. that is a very good score. and i really love that cat. he is awesome. i have the wizard.
halloween, you got some very nice buys. 
grease, jars will look great with those


----------



## moonflower

gothiccaddy said:


> I just got an industrial black light $10, KLS london fogger with switches $10, two smaller foggers $5, a pop up pirate and chest for $3, and a wicker manniquin for $5.. Everything works!!! I can't wait to use it


What street are you on? Only because I am from plainfield .


----------



## moonflower

Blue frog where are you from....would like to see your dinner table for halloween.


----------



## BlueFrog

I do my best to ensure the dinner table is well-set, that's for sure! I'm in Des Plaines.


----------



## Bain

I'm doing a Dead and Breakfast theme this year and wanted to recreate BH&G levitating ghost from last year's magazine. I found a bed frame today at Goodwill for $6.99. Super excited about the price!


----------



## moonflower

BlueFrog said:


> I do my best to ensure the dinner table is well-set, that's for sure! I'm in Des Plaines.


holy moly! i have been following your collection silently and i gotta admit i am hungry! Desplains here i come .......WOW


----------



## moonflower

oH, But the deud with the wrap? makes me uncomfortable lol.


----------



## Guest

The Man said:


> Pick these up yesterday, Frank cost me $8 and $4 each for two football foam blow molds.


Heeey these are great!!! You know I often see that football on ebay and it sells really well so you got a stellar deal on everything the Man!


----------



## sleah

I sold a Frankie just like that a few years ago at a yard sale for $5.00. I just didn't have the room or an appreciation of a blow-molds value then. Wish I still had him now. Great finds


----------



## BlueFrog

moonflower said:


> holy moly! i have been following your collection silently and i gotta admit i am hungry! Desplains here i come .......WOW


What's with the silence? Scream! Holler! Jump up and down! Send up smoke signals! Or at least write me a PM. Will haunt for praise. 

I've accumulated almost double the amount of fake fruit and bread you see in this picture, plus a few more body parts and now I'm making some custom food too. You can never have too much food when catering a wedding for the undead! This year I think the layout will showcase my ridiculously extensive collection of silverplate and the placecards should make horror fans giggle and leave civilians scratching their heads wondering what they're missing.

Seriously, drop me a note closer to the big day and I'll give you the details of when my haunts are up. Four Funerals and a Wedding will almost certainly be in its full glory on the big day only, which makes it difficult for other haunters to come and play, but The Body Farm should be up in advance and although there's no food, I think it'll be worth the drive.



moonflower said:


> oH, But the deud with the wrap? makes me uncomfortable lol.


It's when the dude with the wrap stops making you uncomfortable that you should worry. 


OK, to keep this on topic: this weekend turned out to be a surprisingly good one for me, given that I spent very little time or gasoline hunting. I turned up a nice foam skele for $2; a pair of flower garlands where the petals are white but spattered in red for 80 cents; a super ornate handled dish for $4; and my big prize, an enormous 3'+ silverplate funeral vase for $10. 

Oh, and I aslo saved a Santa after he was hit by a car. A blow mold Santa, that is. Terrible condition but he's a 1973 Carolina and I couldn't just leave him lying in the street, could I?


----------



## Guest

Noelle said:


> (Loving those bookends!)
> 
> I stopped by a couple yard sales today and found these! (Paid about $5):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the old Beistle witch I had her growing up. I also love the Ben Cooper masks or rather masks that look like Coppers if that is not the maker. Great find on everything!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, poor santa. glad you saved him.


----------



## Guest

Oh, and I aslo saved a Santa after he was hit by a car. A blow mold Santa, that is. Terrible condition but he's a 1973 Carolina and I couldn't just leave him lying in the street, could I?[/QUOTE]

Oh yikes a holiday hit and run none the less I am assuming! Someone will definatly be on his naughty list for that. I cant believe you have so many blow molds in your town that they are now using them as traffic cones


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> Noelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Loving those bookends!)
> 
> I stopped by a couple yard sales today and found these! (Paid about $5):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the old Beistle witch I had her growing up. I also love the Ben Cooper masks or rather masks that look like Coppers if that is not the maker. Great find on everything!
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG I love her she brings back so many memories! I love her! Great find once again*
Click to expand...


----------



## The Man

Mr. Gris said:


> Heeey these are great!!! You know I often see that football on ebay and it sells really well so you got a stellar deal on everything the Man!


Thanks Mr. Gris I'm happy with them. I do only need one football so I did put the other one on EBay...we'll see how I do.


----------



## Noelle

hallorenescene said:


> goth, nice scores, and i would love to get a wicker mannequin
> the man, i have that frankie. he is awesome. nice scores
> noelle, i guess children come cheap nowadays. lol. i love that witch. and that cape and mask probably go together. that is a very good score. and i really love that cat. he is awesome. i have the wizard.
> halloween, you got some very nice buys.
> grease, jars will look great with those


 My child appears in every picture I take! I had to edit her out of the other ones.


----------



## BlueFrog

It seems the Pumpkin King has taken notice of me and decided to assist my haunt. I picked up a $2 metal utility scale that, although not anywhere near as awesome as the hanging scale *Mr. Gris* found for me, will be a nice complement to it. Then, my mother - she who always spots the _best_ stuff -excitedly grabbed me to say she'd seen a fire pit at CurbMart tonight. I schlepped over and sure enough, it was a scary rusty hellish looking barbeque/fire pit thing-y for free. Took two trips to bring all the pieces home but it's mine now. I definitely think some roasted body parts are in order.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, blue frog, that's the best kind of find. it will make a great addition to your haunt.
for $1.50, I got these. i just love the witch, and she has cool hands


----------



## Guest

Great finds Hallo and BF. I too scored some great pieces this weekend...but I have been given my Secret Reaper victim so these items are headed out and I am not giving it away with photos or descriptions


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> Great finds Hallo and BF. I too scored some great pieces this weekend...but I have been given my Secret Reaper victim so these items are headed out and I am not giving it away with photos or descriptions


*ooooooh maybe its me!!!! Maybe its me!!!!!*!


----------



## whichypoo

I think Im gonna go shopping today !! LOL


----------



## BlueFrog

I swore I was not going garage saleing today, but my car had other ideas. No, really, it had a mind of its own and drove me from sale to sale completely of its own volition  

Pickings are getting slimmer but there were still gems to be had. I picked up an old crackle glass dome from a light fixture for $1 that will make a terrific crystal ball. A battery-operated camping light that makes a great spotlight for $1. A couple of severed arms for $1 each. (sensing a theme?) A small white foam pumpkin for $2. And an absolutely ginormous silverplate serving tray, missing one leg, for $6 (because as I'm sure you all know, there's a silverplate shortage in my display. Not). 

Returning to a couple of sales tomorrow that are going to 50% off. None of their items were expensive but as Halloween draws near I get cheaper and cheaper as I realize how much I've spent in the last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds like some nice buys blue. and i have notice a lack in silver plate. not. lol.


----------



## BlueFrog

Yeah, it's a shame how the plasticware and paper plates my monsters eeat from clash with the elegant look I'm aiming for.  

I even picked up a pair of silverplate candlesticks the other day at SA which turned out to have some value. Like the infinite number of monkeys baning out Shakespeare, I knew I'd hit a collectible piece some day. The closest I've come till now was a quadruple plate platter with the word "Bread" incised on it that had to have been valuable until someone took a sledgehammer to it, or perhaps gave it to an elephant to use as a football. I didn't know you could dent up a sturdy piece as much as it is. But of course, in a silverplate shortage, you work with what you can get


----------



## BlueFrog

Today's hunting canceled due to extreme thunderstorms and warnings from the weather service - but not until I picked up a werewolf mask for $1, a groundbreaker skeleton for $1, a Beistle turkey for 25 cents, a pair of foam funny-faced pumpkins for $3, an angel costume with gobs of accessories for $5, and some sundry little Halloween items for $3. Not a bad haul for being out only a few minutes before the deluge hit!


----------



## MissMandy

It just dawned on me. All these dang shows that are out now (American Pickers, Storage Wars, Pawn Stars, etc), there should be a show about folks like us in search for Halloween stuff!


----------



## Guest

MissMandy said:


> It just dawned on me. All these dang shows that are out now (American Pickers, Storage Wars, Pawn Stars, etc), there should be a show about folks like us in search for Halloween stuff!


Can I be one of the people they follow around?


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, nice scores. the ground breaker skelly really sounds good
gris, i would second that. i've been to lots of sales lately...city wide at that...and have scored no blow molds but i sure would watch and enjoy as others find the scores
here's what i have found lately...patterns....i love to sew








the first one is a 27" angel, i figure i can make fallen angels in black
the second one is 20" celestrial spirits, i can halloweenify that
the third is 24" carolers, now i figure ghosts or ghouls with those open screaming mouths, or even tot. 
the fouth is a 49" or 26" santa. i love the sizes, and who says it can't be scarified. 
the fifth is 11" 15" or 18" dragons. very sweet
then there is fairy costumes
and lastly, doll clothes that can be altered to fit any doll into making a fairy tale gone bad outfit. or a cute doll costume for my grandchildren
time...i need time. lol


----------



## MissMandy

I think you'd be the ring leader, Gris! LOL


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I just used the new feature where we can upload pics directly from our computer, hopefully now more people can figure out how to post pics =D

But anyway, I found the sign for a dollar, and the ceramic ghost was 50 cent. I tried asking people this time if they had any halloween decorations they might sell but got the whole "we don't celebrate halloween, but we do dress up" so apparently in order to celebrate halloween you have to decorate for it.... dressing up isn't a part of the "celebration". Their both cutesy but I do love ghost's and anything cheap with a ghost on it I usually end up owning lol.... So in short I'm still jealous of everyone else's findings lol


----------



## Ghouliet

Our Goodwill stores have had nothing lately. Lil Ghouliette and I have been so disappointed. I asked at one why there was no Halloween stuff and was told there was a lot in the back but it would not be put out till mid September.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I stopped in a local Goodwill the other day and no halloween yet. Did pick up a small mailbox on a post base however for like $5. Now have two mailboxes for my zombie farmer haunt scene. Want to creep them out and maybe at some point add moving hands etc to them. Not a project for this year though.


----------



## SimplyJenn

I got a good sized but medium half whiskey barrell for $5 today. Got a ton more, but will post about it later. Too much to say now.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Yesterday I ventured out with Pixie Frog to a couple of garage sales. I purchased several things, but this was my STEAL OF THE DAY! Triangle Pennant Bunting - purchased two rolls for $1.00 each. About an hour or so later we went to Party City and found this EXACT SAME bunting for $15.99 a roll. This will go great with my Psycho-Circus add on this year. 











We also spent $80 at Goodwill - I bought a couple of new costumes in their packages.




















I also bought several witch hats so I can spruce them up and add to my collection.  Once I get done putting everything where it goes I'll take/add pics of anything worthy I find.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet is a cookie cutter fiend... so we grabbed these at a Goodwill today. There's a couple super cute Halloween ones mixed in there.  My favourite is probably the spider.


----------



## BlueFrog

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Ghouliet is a cookie cutter fiend...


Oh oh oh! If Ghouliet is a cookie cutter fiend, then I'll bet one of you can tell me where the best place to find a very traditional looking gingerbread man cutter - so I can make zombie gingerbread people for Halloween. Cheap is good as long as it will work with polymer clay. 

I bought one of these utterly bizarre Nylabone translucent fish with colored "skeleton dog chew toys for my Boney Barney. Trust me, it's much creepier in person than in that picture, and apprently they come in different colors. Worth checking out your local Petco to see if they're on clearance at yours too (although living near the chain's central warehouse does have its perks when it comes to clearance merchandise).


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet just dug around in her cookie cutter hoard... and came up with this:










It is made of plastic and it's missing a handle, so IDK how well it would work with polymer clay... but if you want it, it's yours.

Otherwise, there's some inexpensive metal ones just from doing a quick Google search... if that's more what you're looking for.


----------



## Deadna

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Ghouliet is a cookie cutter fiend... so we grabbed these at a Goodwill today. There's a couple super cute Halloween ones mixed in there.  My favourite is probably the spider.


I used some like your halloween ones last year to cut out shapes from tortillas,baked them to crisp them up and served with a nacho graveyard. The design imprints into the chip really well and can be painted with food coloring too!


----------



## Guest

Costumes, Patterns, Cookie Cutters Oh my!!! Not much on the homefront this weekend for me just another trunk filled with more light up JOLs for the patch.


----------



## rosella_au

Great buys everyone 

I picked up a overhead projector ($7) and two vases ($1 each) from a school fete on the weekend. Going to use the overhead to project some xrays onto the walls in our 'mourge' and paint the vases gold as they look like urns.


----------



## hallorenescene

giggles, you got some nice buys. those pennants will work good for your circus theme
lilg, i love cookie cutters too. you got a great grab bag there. i would have snagged them to. i retire in 2 years, then i want to be a cooking granny.


----------



## lisa48317

*I stopped at the Salvation Army last night to get a slip for one of my life-sized props (she's modest, OK? Even with no head!) and from across the room, I spotted ~orange~ !!! They finally had H'ween stuff out! AND I FOUND A BLOWMOLD!!!!! I have never seen any in any of the thrift stores around here! Of course I snagged it for $2. *








*The pop bottle next to it is for size reference - not because it was thirsty!*


----------



## Guest

Lisa great find on the blow mold!! Thats a good looking one to have in your display. 

Today I was fortunate enough to stumble onto this item while at a thrift store. For those of you that dont know about Sqwauker the animated parrot he does all kinds of things from talking, blinking, eating, dancing, singing, moving wings, sticking out his tongue and the best part is he can be programmed to say what you want him to. He has motion sensors and responds to phrases you ask. He goes for a pretty penny on ebay from 70.00 to 118.00 is what I was seeing today. Actually Bobzilla zombied one of these last year and it looked amazing. The Ol Sea Captain at my haunt is much obliged that Sqwauker has joined his army of Deadites for this Halloween. Now its off to the mad lab to build him a bone cage and stand WAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## ChrisW

Mr. Gris said:


> Lisa great find on the blow mold!! Thats a good looking one to have in your display.
> 
> Today I was fortunate enough to stumble onto this item while at a thrift store. For those of you that dont know about Sqwauker the animated parrot he does all kinds of things from talking, blinking, eating, dancing, singing, moving wings, sticking out his tongue and the best part is he can be programmed to say what you want him to. He has motion sensors and responds to phrases you ask. He goes for a pretty penny on ebay from 70.00 to 118.00 is what I was seeing today. Actually Bobzilla zombied one of these last year and it looked amazing. The Ol Sea Captain at my haunt is much obliged that Sqwauker has joined his army of Deadites for this Halloween. Now its off to the mad lab to build him a bone cage and stand WAHAHAHA!!!


Wow, no self-respecting haunted ship's captain would be without one! Congrats on a good find.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Great finds guys. Love the cookie cutters, I have some of them. Lisa I think I have that blow mold. I got mine for like 50¢ at a yard sale.


----------



## BLAKKHEART

New halloween buys from Dollar Tree.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Great finds guys. Love the cookie cutters, I have some of them. Lisa I think I have that blow mold. I got mine for like 50¢ at a yard sale.


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, nice score. i have a lot of pumpkins, but i'm not sure i have that one. $2.00 isn't bad. brand new you would have paid plenty more.
gris, i love the parrot. i think it's to bad they don't make all props programable. i mean like i have this reaper that is scary looking, he shakes, eyes flash, and then he says something like...trick or treat, hope you have fun. what's up with that?


----------



## offmymeds

I want that Parrot Mr. Gris!!! I could kick myself in the butt for passing on one i found at a thrift store. They wanted 30.00 for him and i really couldn't swing it at the time. So wish i would have bit the bullet and bought him. Can't wait to see the cage you make for him.


----------



## Guest

offmymeds said:


> I want that Parrot Mr. Gris!!! I could kick myself in the butt for passing on one i found at a thrift store. They wanted 30.00 for him and i really couldn't swing it at the time. So wish i would have bit the bullet and bought him. Can't wait to see the cage you make for him.


Thanks! I think I would have done what you did. I would have passed and then kicked myself later  I paid 6.00 for him so I didnt blink an eye at that price. I am brainstorming cage or a bone perch. I think bones leading up to the light up skull he is on and then have him mounted to the skull may look better. I am on a rebar hunt to start the project. 

Blackhart I bought a few of those busts as well this year and I really like them. They are way better looking then last years stock.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I was dumpster-Diving, brought home two like new frosted plastic circular shower doors! When put together there is enough space between them to place a maniquinn for a Mad Jim's Lab. victim.
I once brought home a strange floor lamp made with bright brass covered steel pipe (What will I EVER do with that?) I recently looked it over again, then had an inspiration, I sawed pieces then split them long-ways and they look really good on my UFO!
The smaller pieces only 3/8 inch brass-coated steel pipes also got used for brightwork decorations on the UFO.
The crane I constructed to make this item "Fly" was made from many scrap metal pieces , some of which I had in my scrap pile for 20 years. The crane arm is a very thin, strong piece of steel (Very hard steel, tough to drill a hole in it even with titanium bits!) it used to be the edge piece from a bulldozer blade, 16 feet long. All of this will be behind a wall and the public will not be able to walk under it, just incase....


----------



## hallorenescene

so this year i am thinking of building a mausoleum out of some glass. i found 2 blocks today for $1.00 each. doing a happy dance


----------



## SimplyJenn

Wow Hallo. I bet that is going to be very cool.


----------



## msgatorslayer

I came home from work lastnight and standing there in the garage, next to DH's work bench, is a real, stainless steel medical side cart. The type that a doctor or dentist places their tools on while their working on you.

Immediately, I was like, "Where did you get that?" it's awesome! And he wouldn't tell me for the longest time and kept insisting that it is HIS, lmao, and that I can't use it for Halloween.

He finally told me how he scored it. A friend of his works for the garbage company and he stopped by to chit chat with DH saying, look what I found. I don't know what to do with it. I can't use it. But I couldn't throw it away.


----------



## Guest

Today I wasnt going to yard sale but saw these on the way to work and got them. They had the old Beistle cat as well as 2 pumpkins for $0.75 all together.


----------



## Silver Spike

Lordy thats a bargain!


----------



## SimplyJenn

Awesome deal Mr. Gris. Here is one of my latest garage sale purchase. I had too much fun. I was there for more than an hour. LOL


----------



## BlueFrog

Late, late last night I learned my favorite pickers were having a one-day only going out of business blowout sale today. I was first in line and bought five of the seven boxes of Halloween merchandise they had; for some reason, they wanted much more for the last two, even though they didn't appear to contain any special treasures. I'm still digging through said boxes and having wicked fun. Most will be for resale but there are a few treasures for myself, I believe, especially in the form of more pumpkins. The best piece is probably the contents of a box that promises a lifesized singing and dancing Frankenstein's monster. How that's supposed to fit inside said medium sized box I'm not clear, but I'll find out soon enough. I'm also pleased to announce that one of the boxes contains - wait for it - _more fake fruit_. 

In addition, a trip to a Salvation Army that keeps releasing really great older pieces that go unrecognized yielded my best ever pieces of silverplate: a teapot and a mysterious urn-shaped something, both from the same set, with marks that indicate they were made no later than 1900 and most likely no later than 1898. Although not in mint condition they are absolutely beautiful and my dead people will be sipping their tea in style from now on.


----------



## SimplyJenn

OH MY GOSH FROG, I am so happy for you. Those big props are so awesome. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i only have one word and it's for the seller...sucker. lol
simplyjenn, sweet success
yeah frog, can't wait to see pics. my sister has a life size dancing and singing frankie, i'm always trying to buy it from her. she won't budge though


----------



## HalloweenDan

Found a steel box for $ 1 and an old electric carving knife also for $ 1. Now to combine them.


----------



## rockplayson

I checked back in at the goodwill today and managed to get another giant pumpkin like the one I got months ago. The light/cord does not work but for only $4.99 I had to get it. It was a perfect find because it will fit on my head for unsuspecting victems.


----------



## Deadna

msgatorslayer said:


> I came home from work lastnight and standing there in the garage, next to DH's work bench, is a real, stainless steel medical side cart. The type that a doctor or dentist places their tools on while their working on you.
> 
> Immediately, I was like, "Where did you get that?" it's awesome! And he wouldn't tell me for the longest time and kept insisting that it is HIS, lmao, and that I can't use it for Halloween.
> 
> He finally told me how he scored it. A friend of his works for the garbage company and he stopped by to chit chat with DH saying, look what I found. I don't know what to do with it. I can't use it. But I couldn't throw it away.


It sounds like I have the same thing. My brother was a garbageman when he found it for me too  It was used in a store to cut up meat on so a butcher scene will work well. My friend used it one year for an alien autopsy scene since it is so short. I use it mostly to haul my window airconditioner on.


----------



## printersdevil

I had about given up on Halloween things coming out! Today, I drove to a neigboring town about 7 miles away that has a great thrift store. It is where I have bought most of my stuff. It is a church operated store, but they really get some great small stuff and lots ad lots of nice costumes that they sell cheap.

I pulled into the parking lot and there staring out the glass doors was Halloween stuff! I almost peed on myself. Seriously, I had to make a run for the bathroom before I could even look around. They said there was lots more to come. They did have two huge racks of costumes, but I really don't need any. I spend $17 and bought a lot of little small things---a new witch kit that pokes into pumpkins, a witch candle, a witch mask (front only--not full head), a new kids DVD Halloween movie that I will add to my prizes, numerous stuffed witches, a flat white king sized sheet, several small witch decor items, etc.

Then, since I was pumped up, I drove back home and went to Goodwill. They one in my town usually puts things out earlier than the two in our twice city. I found some Halloween there. They didn't have a lot out, but it is a start. I spent about $12 there and again bought a few cool small things. One thing that I debated was a doll that someone has made. It is about 3 foot tall and I am going to use it with a witch mask and redress it. It is really sad looking, but the shape gives me something to work with. I also found another witch mask---same type, the front only, but I will use it with a blown up balloon for a head and place a witch hat with hair on it. I also bought two lenticular photos. They are very unique. One has a kooky witch and the other features Frankenstein. Both feature bright neon type colors. My neice doesnt want her room scary, so we do the stuff like this there. They will be great in there. 

I finally feel like Halloween is coming. Now, if I can find something for my reapee...


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Stopped off at few stores and got some goodies - but the highlights:









Just lovely, isn't it?  Got it for $4, and I am going to age the frame and obviously paint a new subject... a new member of the Black-Widows family, Penny Dreadful. Oval frames are so antique-ish so I can't wait to see how good this will look. 











Sweeeet skull candy dish. It was NEW and never opened. Paid just under $5. The batteries were dead, but I got it home and popped in new ones, and this is awesome. He says three different phrases and sings a short clip of "I ain't got nobody" and his eyes light up green and the jaw moves. I'm cutting the candy dish part off and he's going in the graveyard. He also has an input jack for the "try me" button and I'm going to extend the wiring to make him a triggered prop, with a chef's headstone (he says some culinary references, so it will be fun to come up with a suitable stone and name). The skull opens on the bottom and I can see all of the leads and wires so eventually I may see about hacking him to say what I want. I PAID 5 bucks!!! Whooo!


----------



## Guest

Oh so many cool things! Bluefrog I want pictures!!! Frankies G I love the skull platter. PD I would love to see pics of the mask etc. Oh Halloween in getting closer WAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## His and Hearse

Free from work


----------



## SimplyJenn

Nice H&H The head will prove to be helpful, I'm sure. I've been looking for one as well.


----------



## Ghouliet

Lately our thrift stores have been refusing to put out Halloween things. With all the luck you guys have been having, Lil Ghouliette and I will have to give a visit to our haunts and see if anything has changed. Great Hauls!


----------



## magnusius

Found these at a local thrift store. The skull is foam fill latex. Very cool. Has a hole in the bottom for a stake or anything like that. Very Happy.


----------



## Guest

Well another 1.00 well spent at yard sales today


----------



## SimplyJenn

mag can't see the pic. Mr. Gris, definitely a dollar well spent.  Very nice.


----------



## Silver Spike

magnusius said:


> Found these at a local thrift store. The skull is foam fill latex. Very cool. Has a hole in the bottom for a stake or anything like that. Very Happy.


There we go.


----------



## bethene

wow, what alot of great finds!! love the stack of pumpkins, magnusius! 
Frankies'girl, what a great find,can't wait to see it in the cemetery~
well, the thrift stores haven't been too good around here, just got one thing, a old black electric candle holder, looks so cool, perfect for the witches area, it was $2, 'but the flea markets, on the other hand have been awesome ~ a foam wig head, $1, a "lantern" with a head in it that talks, motion and sound activated, I also plan on putting it some where close to the witches area, then I got 2 flood light holders for 75cents each, and the very best thing??!! a plastic male mannequin from the knees to the neck, no arms, but wow, only $4!! one of the legs has a bracket in it, and a place to attach it to a pole of some sort, so many ways to use that~ 
will get pictures of the goodies and post later~


----------



## hallorenescene

frankies girl, you go girl on that skelly head, sounds cool. oh, that picture is way to pretty. i wouldn't be able to deface it
awesome his and hearse. i think your name should be hiss and hearse. lol.
gris scores again, nice
mag, i have similar sweet pumpkins, i love the skull
bethie, nice scores, especially that mannequin


----------



## Deadna

Frankie's Girl said:


> Sweeeet skull candy dish. It was NEW and never opened. Paid just under $5. The batteries were dead, but I got it home and popped in new ones, and this is awesome. He says three different phrases and sings a short clip of "I ain't got nobody" and his eyes light up green and the jaw moves. I'm cutting the candy dish part off and he's going in the graveyard. He also has an input jack for the "try me" button and I'm going to extend the wiring to make him a triggered prop, with a chef's headstone (he says some culinary references, so it will be fun to come up with a suitable stone and name). The skull opens on the bottom and I can see all of the leads and wires so eventually I may see about hacking him to say what I want. I PAID 5 bucks!!! Whooo!


I have that platter. I hang him on my kitchen wall with all the bloody butcher shop items!


----------



## lisa48317

I went to our St. Vincent de Paul thrift store yesterday - nothing. The closest Salvation Army - nothing either. But I noticed the shelf where they usually have stuff had been cleared off, so I have to assume they're getting everything together to display closer to the front. However, I did find some stuff, plus some clothes for my life-size props (and me, even!!) The brass & blue thing is a candle holder.


----------



## SimplyJenn

The blue with the brass is pretty. Nice finds.


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa and jenn, yes, i agree, very pretty candlestick holder

i went to goodwill last night, and here are some treasures i found. a styrafoam mannequin head for $2.00. a dungeons of doom game for $1.50. a 1313 dead end street for $1.50. and 10 dragonfly lights for $1.50. the dragonfly lights will go good with the ladybug lights i have.


----------



## BlueFrog

My luck is full, my wallet is empty  

I happened to recognize a picture in a Craigslist posting made at 11:00a.m. today for a sale that had already started. I had bought some amazing props from them last year for cheap and had been hoping they'd have another sale. Fortunately I'd also written down their address because their ad omitted that crucial information. I dropped everything to drive into the City in hopes there were still some goodies left. There were - and they were even cheaper than last year! In addition to the props you see in the photos, I got a foam pumpkin trio, a couple of inflatables and moaning ghosts for re-sale, and a foam Jason tombstone.

A quick trip to Goodwill later yielded a blow mold angel for $2 and a basket full of fake mushrooms, peanuts, and walnuts for $2. Yes, _still more fake food_.


----------



## bethene

wow, BlueFrog, what cool stuff, I have never seen them before, I am so jealous of the hands! I could use those~~~~~~


----------



## bamaquad

Here's a few of my finds.

Candle holders were $6.00
Cross was $15.00, but it's a solid 50 lbs
The gord looking thing is like a tiki torch.











Here's one of the candle holders now.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Excellent job on the candle holders WOW How'd you do it?


----------



## bamaquad

The shulls are hollow so I just used a hole saw on top and bottom and slid them over the holder.


----------



## BlueFrog

bethene said:


> wow, BlueFrog, what cool stuff, I have never seen them before, I am so jealous of the hands! I could use those~~~~~~


The hands belong to a creature reacher costume, although I can't tell you which one. The rest was new to me, so I asked him where he got them. Turns out he had a friend who operated a haunted house and sold many of his props to this guy once it closed. The dragon heads are absolutely huge, at least the size of horse heads. I don't know what I'm going to do with them but the price was right and they were too cool not to buy.

*bamaquad*, love the candleholder makeover!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow bluefrog, those are terrific finds. i swear, i need to move.
holy crap bam, those are nice finds. and the redo on the candles are amazing. i love what you did


----------



## whichypoo

Well if you decide not to keep the dragon heads please let me know . Cause Baby would love to share his room with a few other buddies!!! Every thing you got is awsome. You realy do fine some of the best sales BlueFrog.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

I found this pumpkin trio blowmold at Goodwill yesterday. It was the only Halloween mold, the rest were Christmas. They were only $2 each! I love that it has a flat back and a hole for hanging, it's perfect for my apartment balcony.


----------



## Guest

BlueFrog said:


> My luck is full, my wallet is empty
> 
> I happened to recognize a picture in a Craigslist posting made at 11:00a.m. today for a sale that had already started. I had bought some amazing props from them last year for cheap and had been hoping they'd have another sale. Fortunately I'd also written down their address because their ad omitted that crucial information. I dropped everything to drive into the City in hopes there were still some goodies left. There were - and they were even cheaper than last year! In addition to the props you see in the photos, I got a foam pumpkin trio, a couple of inflatables and moaning ghosts for re-sale, and a foam Jason tombstone.
> 
> A quick trip to Goodwill later yielded a blow mold angel for $2 and a basket full of fake mushrooms, peanuts, and walnuts for $2. Yes, _still more fake food_.


I am so excited for you!! Those are amazing props you got!


----------



## Guest

MGOBLUENIK said:


> I found this pumpkin trio blowmold at Goodwill yesterday. It was the only Halloween mold, the rest were Christmas. They were only $2 each! I love that it has a flat back and a hole for hanging, it's perfect for my apartment balcony.
> 
> View attachment 83869


This is such a great find as well!!! That is a great price too.


----------



## hallorenescene

mgob, nice find and great price! i love it. i wish i would find more blow molds.


----------



## whichypoo

okay heres my latest craig list find !!

















I had put the the reachers on a jason I also picked up with a broken arm. But we are working on it.


----------



## BlueFrog

Oh WOW, whichypoo, those are fantastic finds! Dare I ask what you had to pay? I have that bat and adore him.


----------



## whichypoo

I hate to say they were not cheap. the bat 80.00 But I paid dearly for the witch seems she is a hard to find. When I bought them the lady gave me the garbage can trauma for free.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

A friend of a friend is willing to sell these to me, but i'm not sure where I could use them for my party... any ideas?


----------



## MissMandy

Those are fantastic, H_Q! Even if I didn't know how to use them/where to put them....I'd still buy em! I'm so jealous


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I'm getting the smaller candle lit one, and im thinking about the bigger ceramic one with the wooden pedestal, i could use him on my food table, just the baby faced one gives me the creeps lol and the other bigger one just isnt my style. I'm also buying a strand of ghost lights from her too lol


----------



## MissMandy

LOL the baby faced one IS creepy. But they have so much character!


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy, those are fantastic. how do you guys find such cool stuff?
queen, you can never have to many pumpkins. i bet you'll be able to work them in. oh, and i liked them all.


----------



## SimplyJenn

whichypoo the witch is so awesome. That was truly a gift.


----------



## Guest

I love those pumpkins and the Reachers are fantastic!


----------



## BlueFrog

*whichypoo* I don't know a lot about reachers but I do know that's a very good price for the bat, and I have a feeling almost any price is good for the witch. Love the trash can trauma, too.

*Halloween_Queen*, there is no bad place to put a good pumpkin!

*Everyone*: Today is September 1st, aka the day Goodwill and Salvation Army start putting out their Halloween items. I returned home from a single trip with armloads of stuff, including blow molds. What all did you find?


----------



## sleah

Found this at a thrift store today - A bit more than would normally spend ($125) but thought it was very cool.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Slash, that is AWESOME! Some things are worth paying a little more for.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

These are the things i ended up getting from her for $10 total =) i'm so excited!


----------



## hallorenescene

sleah, any chair that scary is worth every penny
halloween, nice pumpkins. i think i have those ghosts


----------



## The Man

Blow mold for $4 and this wicket sleeping doll for $7. The doll creeps my oldest daughter out (she's 21) so i don't think I can even let my 12 and 7 year old even see her. She is heavy and looks so life like it's super creepy!


----------



## MissMandy

That's one of those blowmolds I want! Nice finds


----------



## hallorenescene

the man, i love the blow mold, and the doll is adorable. i think she might be peaches. she is well made


----------



## Guest

The Man that is a great ghost you got there. He is one of my favorites in the collection. The doll is creepy as well. I could invision her taking a nap at the base of a tombstone for some reason 

This morning I found a Gargoyle bust and a couple spooky reads. Alfred Hitchcock and The Three Investigators in The Dead Mans Riddle and another book called Halloween Echo. I figured these reads will get me in the mood. Best part is I paid 50 cents for it all.


----------



## Guest

Oops posted too soon cause the day just got better after that  Mickey is hard hard hard to find so I welcome him to my collection. I also welcome the evil pumpkins and goose! I can add a better picture later when they are out of the trunk but heres one until then.


----------



## weaz

$13 bucks for it all. I wanted to buy the vintage 60's ouija board and the antique scythe for that price and she gave me the rest for free!.. There are tons of wigs and masks under the pile. I would have paid double that for the vintage ouija alone.


----------



## Guest

The day kept going


----------



## goofyjds72092

I found today a black rose bouquet from a resale shop and old kerosine lantern not from USA garage sale last week I found a old lamp post lantern with out glass but has glass hurricane inside and cost nothing to fix it up from a garage sale aand I found a pair old 1970 small blow candle from empire company garage sale in last month I found a kerosine lantern that like reproduction but it lights up from local resale shop but I'm glad my local resale shop just put out Halloween decorations I cannot wait to see what they have each time I go in but cannot wait to go see what goodwill has that where I have best luck


----------



## ChrisW

Wish me luck, Tomorrow at 7 a.m. we'll be at a huge benefit yard sale. I spoke with one of the organizers and there is supposed to be alot of Halloween items, including foggers.


----------



## ravenworks69

Wife and I got some good stuff today. The clown says a 2 or 3 phrases and pulls his head off. He was $14 but well worth it.
The Freddy costume (modeled by my 5 year old) was $1.50. Hat was not included.

Marc V.


----------



## The Man

Mr. Gris....love the mickey you lucky dog!


----------



## Guest

Good luck Chris!!!

Ravenworks I love the clown and costume great deal. 

The Man I got to tell you I have been hunting Mickey for a long time. I own Pooh Tigger and the very hard to find Goofy but always had Minnie and Mickey slip by me....until today.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow gris, you did make a haul. i have the witch but mine is the flesh colored version. mickey is hard to find, and probably sells well on ebay. all the stuff is nice
weaz, nice score, you got some winners ther. just that witch alone would win you over
goofy, sounds like you scored too
chrisw, hope you score big
raven, i have that freddies costume, one year i put a mask with it, stuffed the costume and mask, and hung it from the ceiling like it was coming through. is that clown like 3' tall? those sold for around $40.00 when in the stores. that is an awesome prop. and very cute kid. 
gris, i'll wish you luck on the minnie find


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil GHouliette and I have been going out to thrift stores and goodwill and have just come up empty. The stores here are waiting to put things out for Halloween. I for one and getting very frustrated. Great hauls on the blow molds and that is a nice haul with the Ouija board. I am green with jealousy lol.


----------



## ChrisW

Thanks for the well wishes folks, I think they helped!

Here's our haul, everything (fogger, plasma lamp, rotating disco light, skeletal bride, pumpkin) works great. The old boxed costumes are very cool, all complete. We also got a large Halloween ice bucket. $15.00 for the lot, we gave them $20 because it was a fund raiser.
Not Halloween related, I also got (from the same box that the costumes were in) a Topper Toys "Crime Buster" toy gun, circa 1965. Missing bullets, the rest was there, including the ammo belt, with original box. It is a similar toy to Toppers "Johnny Seven, OMA". You just never know what you'll find!

Whoops! almost forgot, we also got a black/orange plastic tote to put the stuff in, and there were a few strings of opaque orange lights in it already that they just threw into the bargain.


----------



## goofyjds72092

Today I found a set of c7 witch lights round and yellow with black witch on it and were a good price but I cannot find them online to see if there worth anything. 

http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb453/Disney72092/e4d6086c.jpg


----------



## BlueFrog

Wheelchairs and blow molds and sickles, oh my! Amazing finds, all. I've been thrift store hunting like a madwoman and racking up scores like I haven't seen all year. It's been great to come home to see others are also finding terrific deals all over the place.

Today's best deals were a Renaissance capelet, men's jacket (think Romeo), and pirate shirt for a combined total of $25. In the words of a theatrical set designer I know, "someone spent a #)_$(_load of money making those." I'm sure they were bought for the local RenFaire and I plan to haunt that store like a crazyperson in hopes that more pieces turn up. 

Some friends sent me a cameraphone picture (see attached) of a $7 blow mold they wanted to know if I might be interested in adding to my collection. I couldn't say Yes fast enough. We wound up bumping into each other at a GW and he's already in my car waiting to join my growing pumpkin army.


----------



## goofyjds72092

You should come see two houses on Arlington Hts rd. In itasca there right next and do best in town if you actually live in DES planes il


----------



## icyuod2

*Labour day weekend = good scores!*

We got up real early this morning to do the labbour day weekend garage sale thang. We we're out till two. Was hot as hell, but I managed some pretty cool items for halloween props. Here's my bounty! $78 dollars worth in total.








Brand new leather jacket. $20
Hard cover books,hooks and candle stick holders $6








compass $2
Antique pistol $40.








colums $10








Happy labour day to me! 
How were the garage sales in your area's?


----------



## HallowweenKat

Y'all are finding some really neat props. 

I'm going to be lazy this year because it is a school night & put up mostly inflatables (oh my!). Got these for $15 each because they were so dirty. Spend a lot of time last night cleaning the clear vinyl inside & out. Forgot to get pics of the actual skull but the dirt stains on the nylon actually gives it more character & the spinning eyes is kind of neat.


----------



## Guest

Chris great finds all together I guess I wished paid off for your

icyuod2 you got all kinds of nice finds I really like thos columns what are your plans with them?

Bluefrog you know I love the pumpkin scare crow that is a super find. That is also my favorite color scheme they did with him. 

Wow 15.00 per inflatable you scored!!! Love all 4 of them.


----------



## ravenworks69

Got a few more scores today. The light up pumpkin trio was marked $40 at a yard sale so my wife and I walked away. We 
went back the next day (as it was a 2 day yard sale) and they were marked down to $5 for all 3 ...SCORE!!

An even bigger score was the hobo JOL blow mold for ...wait for it...$2!!!...SCORE X 2!!!

Marc V.


----------



## blueczarina

i love the hobo pumpkin. that is so cute and a great deal.


----------



## kallie

HallowweenKat said:


> Y'all are finding some really neat props.
> 
> I'm going to be lazy this year because it is a school night & put up mostly inflatables (oh my!). Got these for $15 each because they were so dirty. Spend a lot of time last night cleaning the clear vinyl inside & out. Forgot to get pics of the actual skull but the dirt stains on the nylon actually gives it more character & the spinning eyes is kind of neat.


What a steal! Ive never used inflatables cause they're so pricy, but for 15 bucks a peice and some cleanin' heck! I'd use em!


----------



## BlueFrog

Blow mold fans, please tell me this scarecrow is as rare as I hope he is


----------



## icyuod2

Mr. Gris said:


> Chris great finds all together I guess I wished paid off for your
> 
> icyuod2 you got all kinds of nice finds I really like thos columns what are your plans with them?


I'm not sure. I was think'n they would look good with a gargole or oddity perched on top. That's about as far as I thought it through.
Figured I'd start with paint and go from there. Got any better idea's for em?


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds blue frog. but that little guy sitting in your car is tops. i hope i find one. gris you mean you don't have one either? blue frog, does it light up? how big is it? i've never seen one before
icy, those were some good finds. that jacket for $20.00 is awesome
halloweenkat, those are cool. but how did they get dirty inside, and how did you get inside to clean them? $15. is dirt cheap
raven, they were crazy if they thought they would get $40.00. $5.00 for all 3 is a score. that little pumpkin guy is a cutey. i'll have to look, but i think i have him.


----------



## HallowweenKat

I rarely see blow molds at garage sales around here.

hallorenescene--the previous owner had used them in their dirt yard, very little grass. So a lot of dirt/dust/grass clippings got blown into them. The clear vinyl got dirty inside & then it must have rained on the inflatables making a huge mess. Also think they got packed away while still damp, so all the clear vinyl was very dirty/cloudy. Anyways, you have to unzip, reach inside with a rag, and do a lot of wiping. Changed my soapy water several times & the discarded water looked muddy. Took out the flying bats in the one & used my vacuum cleaner to suck out more debris. Still need to find some replacement light bulbs for the burnt out ones & then they'll be ready to set up this October.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! sounds like a lot of work, you deserve that $15.00 buy. they will look great halloween night
and i hear you about the blow molds. i have quite a few, but it has taken me years to find them all. i figure i find about 2 or 3 a year on an average


----------



## Guest

BlueFrog said:


> Blow mold fans, please tell me this scarecrow is as rare as I hope he is


I have never seen this one BF. Is there a manufacture mark? It may be a mold that was made in Japan as a few were made by companies over there that are a bit more unknown in the states. 

Hallo I have that scarecrow BF has in the cart with the pumpkin head. I adore him he is actually my wifes favorite mold in the entire collection


----------



## hallorenescene

i don't know if he would be my favorite, but he is cute. there are so many cool molds, it for me would be hard to pick a favorite. but there are some choice ones i favor getting my hands on and he would be one. blue frog has me hitting the goodwill every night after work if we get off when it's still open. she found a bunch of blow molds, i haven't had any luck so far. i don't know if it's open today, but will check it out. does anyone know if mernards or fleet farm are putting out molds this year? and if so, are they different from last years?


----------



## BlueFrog

Hallo, we need to talk  

Attached, at long last, are pictures of my singing Frankie. He should be about six feet tall but I didn't have a hanger tall enough. You get the idea. He sings "Who can it be now?" and the song lyrics combined with the character are hilarious. If anyone's interested, he will be for sale as I just can't keep all my cool swag.


----------



## goofyjds72092

Yesterday I went to goodwill and I found 2 things for halloween I found a gargoyle for 4.99 wing broken but between my dad, my neighbor and my sister there going to fix him and repaint it but I did climb on thing you use to try shoe on just get him from down from store display but they didn't stop me and my motto is why you put something on display and not sell it and it had a tag on so took him and bought it and I also bought a chandelier for 4.99 it was a Halloween already done just need to get light bulbs for it and it still in box it was made by gemmy. Link one is gargoyle and link 2 is chandelier http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb453/Disney72092/25b76564.jpg http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb453/Disney72092/483acdbc.jpg


----------



## lisa48317

goofy - that gargoyle is awesome! What is he made out of? That green is rather ......different.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue, that is a cool frankie
goofy, the gargoyle and chandelier are both very cool


----------



## moonbaby345

I found this urn with these flowers at a garage sale for only $1 a few days ago.I'm going to spray paint the urn black but what should I do with the flowers?Should I toss them or should I spray paint them black and silver?I'm not very crafty when it comes to these kind of thing's.This will be my first time spray painting something.What do you guys think?


----------



## goofyjds72092

I don't know I think like a cast stone but idk but it almost like a bird bath or yard decor you can probably get a store or flea market but paint it like speckle spray paint that you can get at hardware store or like floor epoxy


----------



## goofyjds72092

I would get rid of flowers and go look a thrift store for flowers or find a store that has black roses I have gotten some from a thrift store but make sure when your spray painting to have rubbing alcohol cause if you get it on your body that what takes it off with wash cloth but make sure read can to make sure u want color you want go like a walmart or home depot paint is abt a dollar for black and make u either do on card board or old sheet or towel you don't but make sure to post finish product of urn


----------



## hallorenescene

spray paint the urn black, although i like the color it is. as for the flowers, how hard are flowers to paint? i've never done it. i like the flowers, if flowers are easy to paint, those would look pretty as silver and black


----------



## goofyjds72092

I don't know I never painted flowers before I always buy mine from store


----------



## moonbaby345

If I were to put black roses or black flowers in it,should I leave it as is or should I spray paint it black?


----------



## hallorenescene

get the flowers you like first, and put them in the urn. then drape the urn in black, then you can see if you like it better as is, or better in black. i see urns all the time at the cemetary the color the urn is, and i like it. but i might like it in black if i saw it that way. you just need to play with it.


----------



## SimplyJenn

I think I would keep the good flowers for spring. Also if you decided not to paint it, you could go with a black ribbon and black or dead flowers. I like the Morticia Addams look and cut longstem dead roses. But it helps to have a rose bush outside.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in a Goodwill today and found this pretty nice looking fabric parrot. It's solidly stuffed so sits nicely on a ledge or can be hung as well. 2.99. I couldn't pass him up for my pirate and jungle haunts.










Now if I was looking for realism to a Salem's witch's cabin or medieval castle fireplace scene, I saw this at the same store. Think it's called a bellows for stoking a fire. And it works too. 5.99. Didn't buy it but tried to figure out a way to justify doing so in my mind because it was kind of cool. Maybe blowing up halloween balloons? Anyway just goes to show how unusual of stuff you can find in these resale shops.


----------



## tamster

ravenworks69 said:


> Wife and I got some good stuff today. The clown says a 2 or 3 phrases and pulls his head off. He was $14 but well worth it.
> The Freddy costume (modeled by my 5 year old) was $1.50. Hat was not included.
> 
> Marc V.
> View attachment 84556
> 
> View attachment 84557
> 
> View attachment 84558


I got that heads up clown and I put in the end of the hall near my kids room in a dim light, my kids were creeped by him, I love this prop


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, 2 cool items. i think i would have bought both. you going to kick yourself for not?


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I am so desperate to find at least one blow mold this year. I have been yardsaling like crazy, and i have everyone i know that goes to yardsales or to flea markets and things keeping an eye out for me. I MUST find at least one this year. I really don't like the new ones from walmart, they are just too cartoony for me. I plan on using it inside my home for my halloween party. I so hope i find one =(. And also, i live in a place where people seldomly decorate more than a scare crow, hay bails, and a couple pumpkins in their yards. However, all of the stores that sell halloween decor here sell out of it super fast, who in the world buys it all?!? But yet I never see any of it being used??


----------



## weaz

2 Foggers with timers, 1 5' blucky, a 6'hanging ghoul, some cool lights and noisemakers, a few wigs and hats, a cool anamitronic cat and a brand new spirit ball all for $17. This yard sale also had tons of blow molds and inflatables for dirt cheap, but I dont display either and I dont have the storage space.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I wish i had went to that yardsale with you =(


----------



## weaz

Halloween_Queen said:


> I wish i had went to that yardsale with you =(


 If it helps, I do a search on craigslist for 'halloween' and other related keywords. Often I find, like this one, ads for garage sales with halloween decor. Thats where almost all my big scores come from.


----------



## Wolfbeard

I actually finally found a decent Halloween deal at a tag sale. I was able to get a bag of Anatomical Chart Co. Bucky Bones, including Tiny Tim skulls, a bunch of other skulls a couple of zombie heads, hands, four 12 volt DC wall warts for my vent motor projects, 2 full sized body forms with flexible appendages and various other items for a mere $25! This was a nice score! The zombie heads only need a bit of modification to look really good (latex, paint, hair, etc.)! 


















Eric


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Nice score!!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

weaz said:


> If it helps, I do a search on craigslist for 'halloween' and other related keywords. Often I find, like this one, ads for garage sales with halloween decor. Thats where almost all my big scores come from.


I do this often but the sale is always nearly two hours away and when i ask what sort of halloween stuff they say 'costumes, and wreaths'


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> ghost of spookie, 2 cool items. i think i would have bought both. you going to kick yourself for not?



LOL. The bellows has a wooden bottom and I even considered putting it under the treat table hidden behind a table cloth or creepy cloth near where the kids would stand and then stepping on it with one of my feet to produce an unexpected burst of air at the ToTers feet--cheap pneumatic effect!....I think I'm okay with not buying it. Guess the next time I'm in the store the real test will be if it's still there do I take that as a sign. Are you guys kind of like this at all?

I am glad I bought the parrot if not the other however. He's got great coloring and in pretty good shape.


Wolfbeard, love those bones you got!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

I use similar pumpkins at my buffet tables. The funny faces are cool to laugh at while your snacking. 



Halloween_Queen said:


> View attachment 84120
> 
> 
> A friend of a friend is willing to sell these to me, but i'm not sure where I could use them for my party... any ideas?


----------



## Icarus

weaz, that was a great find!


----------



## hallorenescene

weaz, we have the same taste. i have everything you bought except that cat. and i would love that cat. cool buy and great price. that is till it comes to those blow molds. i would have relished those blow molds
halloween queen, i know what you mean, mernards and fleet farm put out tons of blow molds last year, and they were all snatched up, but yet i didn't see any out displayed. what the heck did people do with them?
wolf, i want those to heads to the back right. especially the ground breaker one. and i have a similar body form, comes in real handy. wow did you score
ghost of spookie, just great, now i really hope to find a bellows. i've always wanted to blow air at the kids. that would really work


----------



## klue

f


Wolfbeard said:


> I actually finally found a decent Halloween deal at a tag sale. I was able to get a bag of Anatomical Chart Co. Bucky Bones, including Tiny Tim skulls, a bunch of other skulls a couple of zombie heads, hands, four 12 volt DC wall warts for my vent motor projects, 2 full sized body forms with flexible appendages and various other items for a mere $25! This was a nice score! The zombie heads only need a bit of modification to look really good (latex, paint, hair, etc.)!
> 
> View attachment 85388
> 
> 
> View attachment 85389
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


for $25? VERY NICE


----------



## Wolfbeard

> Originally Posted by Wolfbeard
> I actually finally found a decent Halloween deal at a tag sale. I was able to get a bag of Anatomical Chart Co. Bucky Bones, including Tiny Tim skulls, a bunch of other skulls a couple of zombie heads, hands, four 12 volt DC wall warts for my vent motor projects, 2 full sized body forms with flexible appendages and various other items for a mere $25! This was a nice score! The zombie heads only need a bit of modification to look really good (latex, paint, hair, etc.)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric





klue said:


> ffor $25? VERY NICE


Yes, I really only had $25 on me. They wanted $40, but I offered the $25 I had for the lot, take it or leave it. They initially said "no," but as I turned away, they changed their minds.


----------



## liuoliveira

Thrift Store Find (For my Playroom ) I love thrift stores. I could spend hours browsing for Halloween Props


----------



## BlueFrog

Halloween_Queen said:


> I am so desperate to find at least one blow mold this year. I have been yardsaling like crazy, and i have everyone i know that goes to yardsales or to flea markets and things keeping an eye out for me.


Keep at it, they _are_ out there! Just last night I picked up four at thrift stores, three Santas and a $7 Empire gargoyle.


----------



## Guest

Whhhhaaaaat!!? Bluefrog you got a Gargoyle blow mold!! Dang all I was able to get my hands on today was a nice set of big Hooters


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

liuoliveira said:


> Thrift Store Find (For my Playroom ) I love thrift stores. I could spend hours browsing for Halloween Props


Nice find! I bought a horse very similar to yours last year from a Goodwill. It's such a classic kids toy. I'm actually having fun picking up the occasional toy for my little zombie boy's bedroom. What other items do you have for your room?

Nice Mr. Gris! 
BlueFrog I don't think I've ever seen gargoyle blow mold.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> ghost of spookie, just great, now i really hope to find a bellows. i've always wanted to blow air at the kids. that would really work


Hallo...look in summer clearance for foot pumps to blow up pools and floaties. I have a plastic bellow looking pump that would work for what you want to do


----------



## hallorenescene

liuo, i have one of those horses. cool find
gris, i have one of those owls, very cool
deadna, i think i have a kiddies pool pump. i've never looked at it in quite awhile. maybe i should dig it out.


----------



## SimplyJenn

kiddies pool pump? Is that what it sounds like it is or like an above ground pool pump? That could be really useful where you get 'em from?... Oh just reread that sorry.

But is it possible to get a little pump that is bigger than fountain pumps that can be used for an above ground pool. That could be really cool in creating something in the yard. Maybe like an old water wheel kind of thing. Hmmm


----------



## clarkkami

BEST DAY EVER!

I GOT A BLACK TREE WITH ORANGE LIGHTS, 2 -12" TALL RATS, LIGHT UP PUMPKIN FOR SLEEPY HALLOW SCARECROW PROJECT, CAULDRON THAT HAS A BUILT IN FABRIC FLAME (IN THE BOX) ANOTHER CALDRON, TWO FOAM TOBMSTONES, A PACK OF SPIDERWEBS, FOR 18.00!!!!!!!! Why am I yelling because it is freaking amazing....but wait that's not all. On the way out the door they handed me a water damaged weathered and sunbleached box that had a 400w fog machine in it, because they weren't sure it even worked.....I got home and it is in PERECT SHAPE, it must have been stored outside of the box........the halloween gods are smiling upon me.


----------



## Guest

clarkkami said:


> BEST DAY EVER!
> 
> I GOT A BLACK TREE WITH ORANGE LIGHTS, 2 -12" TALL RATS, LIGHT UP PUMPKIN FOR SLEEPY HALLOW SCARECROW PROJECT, CAULDRON THAT HAS A BUILT IN FABRIC FLAME (IN THE BOX) ANOTHER CALDRON, TWO FOAM TOBMSTONES, A PACK OF SPIDERWEBS, FOR 18.00!!!!!!!! Why am I yelling because it is freaking amazing....but wait that's not all. On the way out the door they handed me a water damaged weathered and sunbleached box that had a 400w fog machine in it, because they weren't sure it even worked.....I got home and it is in PERECT SHAPE, it must have been stored outside of the box........the halloween gods are smiling upon me.


Wow you got an amazing deal! I hope you have pictures to follow I would love to see the rats and pumpkins.


----------



## BlueFrog

Rats? Did someone say rats? Pictures are mandatory!

I also had a good day. I passed on three pumpkin blow molds (prices were fine but I didn't need them so I left them behind for a collector who does) but nabbed a fantastic Easter one with chicks and a bunny, as well as the pencil ghost ($4) and the pencil witch (also $4). In addition, when I returned to the GW that had sold me the amazing RenFaire pieces for peanuts, I found two more tunics for $5 each and a super nice satin-y "popper" top hat for $6. Another GW scored me an incredible corset top and matching skirt which also look suspiciously custom made for $5 each. SA even coughed up a very nice silver plate server for $5. A little consignment shop had a very interesting hand-carved soapstone candle holder for $4, a big fuzzy spider for $4, and an interesting Little Bo Peep shepherd's crook for $4.


----------



## Guest

BlueFrog you have sooo many blow molds you are now passing!!!? I cant believe you got the pencil witch I am green with envy


----------



## The Real Joker

*My thrift store finds today*

I have not seen blow molds in retail stores down here in years.
I did see a few at the GW where I found my purple Joker coat, and I bought ( only $10 ) and pin-stripped pants for $5.
They had a sign saying if there is no price tag, they won't sell it...including the blow molds on display 

My new purple Joker jacket - it fits perfectly - adding new buttons this week after I have it dry-cleaned.









Pin-stripped pants (need to be hemmed and given a light dye bath of purple.)










I've been looking for an actual full-length purple coat for 3 years with no luck. 
Something told me to go to this particular Goodwill in Hollywood on University Dr. and Johnson St 
I already have my tie and shirt, all I need is the green vest.
Plus I have to find my girl her 'modern' Harley Quinn costume, piece by piece...LOL.


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris said:


> BlueFrog you have sooo many blow molds you are now passing!!!? I cant believe you got the pencil witch I am green with envy


They were priced at full retail. If hadn't already owned those particular molds I would have bought them but since I do, I decided to let another collector have the thrill of "finding" them. At the risk of making you even greener, the pencil witch totally rocks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow a purple long coat! that is a rare find. I like the pin-stripped gray pants too. I can see the Joker right now.


I drove to two Goodwills today and while they barely had any halloween out (saw some mugs at one and kids costumes at another) was told they are in the process of gearing up to put it out. One store had cleared out a large section and the other had a number of bare shelves. 

I didn't walk out empty handed. Totally unexpected purchases too, and both rather unique items which is why I enjoy checking out GW every so often. 

One item was a traffic light that was maybe a foot high. It has lighting on all four sides and is AC powered. It's on a short stand so I'm planning on using it upside down and switching out the red and green lens covers to hang the fixture from above and have the lights be in the correct order. I want to put it on a flasher so that it has all lights flashing at one time in all 4 directions. Will be part of a zombie town and with fog going I think it will look kind of haunting especially swinging in the wind. 5.99.

The second item was a metal film roll/slide projector, with case, and in near mint condition (missing the roll knob at the bottom but not needed for how I'm planning on using). Fan and Light works too. 14.99. Probably has been sitting in some school in their AV lab for years gathering dust. Since it has an adjustable lens and is bright, I think it will work well as a single slide projector for a backdrop against some of my props, like maybe a stormy sea behind a pirates ship. Figure I can get Kinkos or some place to do a slide image for me that I'll be able to use with it. Wow, flashbacks to elementary school and those film rolls that we had to sit through. I seem to recall the film rolls getting stuck every so often but the projector always working. Hope I'll have good luck with it. Wait til my husband sees this one. At some point it would be nice to see if I can adapt the bulb area to output a high powered LED light bulb but that's a project way down the road.










Just checked Ebay to see if anyone had one listed and found one that is a similar model and on Buy it Now for $45. And I didn't have to pay shipping either! What a deal! http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANDARD-50...e_Projectors&hash=item35b48e4c88#ht_688wt_989


----------



## goofyjds72092

menards has blow molds i seen them there expensive but i would rather buy them for a cheaper price alos you check american sale they have some i saw them there a bit much too but has different ones from menards


----------



## hallorenescene

clark, blue, nice scores, but they can be more appreciated with visual aids. your black tree is sweet.
the real joker, nice score on the purple jacket
goofy, thanks for the heads up on mernards blow molds. do you know if they're different from last years?
gos, nice score on the street light. like how you are going to use it in your haunt.


----------



## The Red Hallows

BlueFrog said:


> Rats? Did someone say rats? Pictures are mandatory!
> 
> I also had a good day. I passed on three pumpkin blow molds (prices were fine but I didn't need them so I left them behind for a collector who does) but nabbed a fantastic Easter one with chicks and a bunny, as well as the pencil ghost ($4) and the pencil witch (also $4). In addition, when I returned to the GW that had sold me the amazing RenFaire pieces for peanuts, I found two more tunics for $5 each and a super nice satin-y "popper" top hat for $6. Another GW scored me an incredible corset top and matching skirt which also look suspiciously custom made for $5 each. SA even coughed up a very nice silver plate server for $5. A little consignment shop had a very interesting hand-carved soapstone candle holder for $4, a big fuzzy spider for $4, and an interesting Little Bo Peep shepherd's crook for $4.


Did you just say a few posts before this one pictures are MANDATORY?!?!  Hehe... show us some pictures when you get a chance. I want to know what a pencil witch is and see what Mr. Gris is so green-eyed about.


----------



## BlueFrog

The Red Hallows said:


> Did you just say a few posts before this one pictures are MANDATORY?!?!


Why yes, yes I did  Pictures of rats ARE mandatory! IRL I rescue domestic, and a few non-domestic, rats. 364 days a year I try to educate the public about how sweet, friendly, and clean they are. That one "other" day I revel in the most outrageously ugly, vicious-looking, anatomically improbable rat props I can find.  

Here's a "pencil witch" on eBay

Here's a "pencil ghost"


----------



## SimplyJenn

WOW I just bought a pencil witch and didn't know what it was. I got it for a dollar. I washed her with soap and water and the paint started to come off. Then somehow one of the kids ended up breaking her and I had to toss her out. Bummer.


----------



## hallorenescene

i got a pencil witch at a garage sale this summer too. i didn't wash mine, but the paint was easily coming off just from touching it. what's up with that. 
nice scores blue. jenn, to bad yours broke, she's really cute


----------



## Silver Spike

Picked all these from various charity shops. Was very pleased with the haunted house. A rare find for over here in the UK, especially as It was only £2.00


----------



## jrmullens

I haven't been on this forum that much but I like this thread. A few weeks ago I picked up a skull of Frankenstein mask, a length of all blue rope lights and a string of all blue christmas lights. Had to pass on a black feather boa and a faux tiger skin jacket cause the person couldn't break a 20.


----------



## jrmullens

love that mini skeleton in the jar. Some detail paint, some clear greenish liquid and he's ready go.


----------



## Silver Spike

Yeah, thats what I'm hoping to do with him. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Illusionist

Scored these today at a rummage sale. Some old collectable spencer gift clown and stash box, skull dish, 4 creepy cloths, and plastic shackles. All for $30. I'm not to sure if the deal I got but I thought the clown's were cool.


----------



## Guest

This was by far my favorite find today. The original Disney Haunted Mansion Soundtrack including all the attractions original songs Grim Grinning Ghosts and all. Also included is the color booklet which seems to be always missing when I find these records but this one had it! I love love love the fact that the Hatbox Ghost is in it especially  I decided to add detailed photos of the book as well. Oh and I paid 0.10 cents


----------



## The Red Hallows

BlueFrog... I'll keep an eye out for you. WA, as you know, is full of blow molds, that's for sure. I like the witch... she's different.


----------



## rockplayson

Mr.Griss, 
I am moving to a city near you. You always have amazing finds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Silver Spike, every time I see the skellie in the glass canister I like it even more. I have a few skellies that size I'm guessing, that came from Dollar Tree, that I'd now like to find a canister similar to yours to display one of them in it. The canister looks to be kind of spaghetti sized? Nice find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Woah, Gris what a find and only 10 cents! Disney always did a great job making even the spooky less frightening and always memorable. Great training ground for young haunters-to-be.

Illusionist, one of my working themes is carnival and those clown illustrations on the boxes are awesome. Thanks for posting your pics.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> gos, nice score on the street light. like how you are going to use it in your haunt.


Thanks Hallorenescene. Yesterday hubby heard me mention setting up the backyard apparently for the first time (he naturally blocks out Halloween talk I think!) and was all in a tizzy about it. Been talking about doing it for a while now. Won't actually be able to do it until next year at the earliest because our pavers haven't even been laid yet, but the extra space will be great but take a lot of planning. That's where I'll have room for my zombie town and carnival and i'm planning on the street light as you enter the town. Last year I worked out using cement blocks for a base and black PVC pipes to create overhead street signs. Bought a few lit signs from Big Lots on clearance the other year (the Dracula bar and a few others) that I'll adapt with different sign faces and hang from the post "L" section. Figured out a way to run an extension cord up to the top inside the pipe so it will be hidden and yet power the sign. This will be a huge project and can't wait until we get the garage space cleared out to work on it and store the stuff as I finish it. It should be a lot of fun to do. Just hope it doesn't rain that year!


----------



## clarkkami

More great finds today! 3 Styrofoam heads = free , 2 black lights $3 for both, a bunch of gourds = $1.00, battery operated giant rat/mouse thing = free, really heavy metal caudron = $1.00 total = $5.00 WHOOOO HOOOOO!


----------



## clarkkami

Here is the pics of the Halloween rats. We actually have two of our own little ratties, we love them so much. Rats are the best pets ever!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Clarkkami, cool heads. And free no less. The one with the flat face would be great if you could do a Madam Leota-type of projection on it. I like that the two with faces look different too. Nice find.

OMG those rats are cute! I love their expression and little toes. I don't think I've seen any like them before. Almost like they are saying "nana nana, catch me if you can!" Were they from a yard sale or a store?


----------



## greaseballs80

Illusionist said:


> Scored these today at a rummage sale. Some old collectable spencer gift clown and stash box, skull dish, 4 creepy cloths, and plastic shackles. All for $30. I'm not to sure if the deal I got but I thought the clown's were cool.


You got an amazing deal, i just bought the stash box from ebay for $45 w/shipping and the clown figurine for $46 w/shipping. So you got a great deal I am so jealous.


----------



## clarkkami

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Clarkkami, cool heads. And free no less. The one with the flat face would be great if you could do a Madam Leota-type of projection on it. I like that the two with faces look different too. Nice find.
> 
> OMG those rats are cute! I love their expression and little toes. I don't think I've seen any like them before. Almost like they are saying "nana nana, catch me if you can!" Were they from a yard sale or a store?


I got them at a thirft store for 50 cents each.....I think the lady was grossed out by them and wanted them gone.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Got a 18 inch animated witch at Goodwill today for $4. Her arms and head move and her eyes light up red and she makes scary noises.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Need help please. I find a lot of masks for sale lately and I can use them for characters. But how do I determine a good price. I just found several for $5 each and another for $30, I found a Michael Myers mask and suit for $35. How can I figure out the value as a buyer? And what if I am there and don't have access to internet to look it up? Thank you ANYONE for answering.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Are you buying to resell? Otherwise I'd say if it feels like a good deal and you like it, then get it. Someone else will always sell it for more or for less. Yard sales and resale shops are kind of hard because if you don't buy then, there's a good chance it will be gone next time you come back. If it's a yard sale you can always take the chance of offer less than asked and see how it goes.

Rubber or plastic masks should run less. Latex masks more. Then there's half-face, full face, 3/4 over head and finally full head masks. Figure bottom of pricing to top. If you buy a partial mask to use for a prop, consider how you want to use it, what angle it will be seen from, and how you can hide any missing head parts with hair or clothing. I take all these factors into account and then really base my final decision on how much I like the look. Course cost always trumps everything!

Before you go out mask hunting, spend some time on a few websites that sell masks and get a feel for what's out there now and it will probably help you in making your decisions. Of course masks by famous design studios that go for realism in looks or add more flexibility for the mask wearer will many times command more. Also be aware if you have any latex allergy issues, even if they are being purchased for props, may be a buying factor. I bought a foam mask the other day that allows movement for one of my props (using over a talking Spirit Ball head) and could taste the chemicals from it, smell it, and even felt my lips feeling different. Those you either skip or wear gloves to handle if you can tolerate it that way.

BTW HalloweenAsylum has some fantastic masks this year that are really fun to look at. They run sales all the time. Sometimes just one really excellent mask is enough to make a memorable haunt display. 

Two last comments. Consider whether you are going to have this outside and for how long, some materials will hold up better in the outdoor elements than others. Plan on properly cleaning and storing your masks after season. There should be some threads on this on the forum.


----------



## The Real Joker

hallorenescene said:


> the real joker, nice score on the purple jacket


Thanks so much, hallorenescene. 
It was fate that brought me there. Like something nudging me to go to that
particular Goodwill.
The second I saw it, I was like "OMG this is for me!!"
Now I have to find my green vest, LOL, and I'm set.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Thanks Ghost of Spookie. I'm buying for me for now, but sometimes people will say that the mask was expensive and sell it as higher. How can I tell that's true? is there a marking or something I'm supposed to look for? There are masks that I have found that are crap and can tell by how flimsy and yucky they are and that is obvious. Some are not so obvious.


----------



## Guest

clarkkami said:


> View attachment 85729
> 
> 
> Here is the pics of the Halloween rats. We actually have two of our own little ratties, we love them so much. Rats are the best pets ever!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh these are awesome!! I got one last year at a sale and I adore him!! Great score and a great price.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Silver Spike* and other admirers of the plastic skele (& who isn't?), it was originally sold in a plastic bell jar as part of a package with a kid's anatomy book. If pressed, I can probably find it again on Amazon. I have 1 3/4 of them and think they're some of the nicest small skeles I've found. Eventually I'll get around to corpsing one or both of mine but for now, the complete one resides on my kitchen countertop year-round.



clarkkami said:


> Here is the pics of the Halloween rats. We actually have two of our own little ratties, we love them so much. Rats are the best pets ever!!!!!!!!!!!


I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship


----------



## hallorenescene

silver, i love all your bottles. the skelly and hand is a nice touch
illusions, nice buys. i love the clown stuff
gris, you scored big again. 10 cents? arrgggg, awesome! i'm moving by you too.
clark, i wish i could score a bunch of foam heads, i would like one for each of my masks. your rats rock.


----------



## goofyjds72092

Where do you live if you live in il there a thrift store called savers they have a bunch for 2.99 each one idk if all savers have or one in il one I went to in downers grove had them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey goofyjds, I've heard of Savers a few times on the forum but don't see them mentioned much. Your post was a bit difficult to read without any punctuation in it.


----------



## Deadna

Found these items at my local thrift store. The big candle holder will make a great cupcake stand. Not sure what the leaf things are but appear to be curtain tiebacks,the tray is silver metal and the blur on it is a pack of tiny spiders. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture85815-thrift-store-finds.jpg


----------



## rosella_au

deadna- great finds. I never thought about usings a candle holder as a cupcake stand- cool idea! 

I got these at a yard sale today. the tray and cocktail shaker was $2 for both, the frame was $1. I also got a largepsh bird cage for $3 which I didn't take a pic of becuase the base is currently drying from a black spray paint job I've done on the yellow plastic base  Picked up three pairs of white stockings to make into spiders nests as well for 50cents each.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that is a cool candle holder. i never thought of using one that way too. nice idea. the leaf things are pretty, they would be pretty curtain tie backs
sosella, nice buys. you going to paint the frame?


----------



## goofyjds72092

At Halloweenkat those are cool in love yard inflatables cand you tell how clean them I have one that in need of cleaning it my second year having it and I cannot get clean it was dirty when I got and cannot get it clean but I can tell u it's white areas what I need to clean


----------



## Paint It Black

I just love this thread and have gotten so many good ideas from reading it that I had to register as a member today! The best decorations are the repurposed finds from yard sales & thrift stores that don't cost much. 
Bluefrog - how much do you usually pay for the fake food/fruit? Just curious as I know it can add up.
Mr. Gris - love your yard ideas. I would still like to find a yard owl like yours to go with the witch-themed area.
Thanks to all here for lots of thoughtful input.


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> I just love this thread and have gotten so many good ideas from reading it that I had to register as a member today! The best decorations are the repurposed finds from yard sales & thrift stores that don't cost much.
> Bluefrog - how much do you usually pay for the fake food/fruit? Just curious as I know it can add up.
> Mr. Gris - love your yard ideas. I would still like to find a yard owl like yours to go with the witch-themed area.
> Thanks to all here for lots of thoughtful input.


Well welcome aboard Paint It Black!! Always glad to meet a new forum member  Those owls are great I have found 3 so far in 2 years. Last year I found one and its head is on a swivel it looks great in the witch display.


----------



## printersdevil

Sorry to double post, but after posting in the what did you buy today, I realized that this would be better appreciated here. I found this metal birdcage in a thrift store. It just screamed for me to take it home. It will be a new home for little skellies. They had another cage that was round, but I loved the house. It just looks like a haunted house to me.


----------



## SimplyJenn

printersdevil that is such a good idea. Love the birdcage.


----------



## BlueFrog

Welcome aboard, *Paint It Black*. Great to have a new member on board, especially one who likes to repurpose items. 

As for the fake fruit, I'd say I've averaged a little over $1 each for items that ranged from $5-8 each new. At least, that's my story and I'm sticking to it  As with most things, the larger the group, usually the lower the price per piece. 

*printersdevil*, the cage is wonderful and I love how you plan to use it in your haunt.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks so much for the welcome greetings! 

Printersdevil: That birdcage is perfect. I have been looking for a good one to cage a big spider, but yours is going to look great. Would like to see it when you have it finished.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thought I would give it a go posting a photo. I made these two guys from masks and clothing found at the local resale shop. The masks are on styrofoam heads that I bought at Party City years ago. They are stuck onto upside down tomato cages (on clearance at Big Lots right now), with pool noodles for arms.


----------



## SimplyJenn

LOL those guys are fun.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint it Black, love your pool guys! And welcome to the forum. 

BTW Dollar Tree if you have one in your area generally carries faux fruit and vegetables. A few months ago I also picked up some faux French bread and saw faux croisants as well. All $1.


----------



## rosella_au

printersdevil said:


> View attachment 86718


Love this- the little skelys look great inside. Fantastic idea.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Ghost of Spookie. I do have Dollar Tree nearby and will watch for those faux food items.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

rosella au - I love that picture of the rose with the frame... would be so perfect for all different kinds of displays even without any modification..


----------



## hallorenescene

printers, i love the skelly idea. i've seen spiders, rats and bats too. they are all creepy enough to duplicate
paint it, good job on the props, especially the wolf one. i love your angel too


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, I wanted to let you know that about a month or so ago, at a yard sale I bought a 3-tiered metal (cupcake??) stand similar to the gold one you bought. When I brought it home, my husband said, "You want that for Halloween, don't you?" Haha. He was right on. I am planning on painting it black (of course) and lining each tier with some red satin material from an old robe I found. Then I thought I would put in some of those little white pumpkins...until I saw your fake food and severed hands, etc. Whoa, I just love your display. Don't know why I didn't think of it myself since I always have a spooky dining table.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Paint It Black*, I'm so happy my haunt has corrup... er, inspired you. Keep the creepy food displays coming! A while ago *Mr. Gris* suggested I create a "Feast of the Beasts" haunt and I really look forward to the day when the ideas for that coalesce because with the props I have, it should be wicked fun.

I held my own garage sale this weekend and had pitiful sales, but that didn't stop me from raiding my friend-and-cohost's rummage sale for goodies, like a wavy olive tray that's just the right size for eyeballs, a "little red dress" that fits the Walgreens skeleton as if it's made for her, some battery operated 360degree emergency lights, a spooky funeral cross, and other small randoms. In the meantime, an out of state friend went to a community garage sale and nabbed me a crystal skull vodka bottle for just $2. She had no idea I've wanted one so badly I resorted to posting a want list on CL seeking one, to no avail. She just thought it looked like "something I needed to have." YES!


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, My husband agrees I have been "encouraged" by "my people" in this forum. Ha. I think the Feast for the Beasts is a great idea. Yesterday I bought two faux apples and one potato at our resale shop. Today at yard sales I found a black light fixture and a retro-looking light-up jack-o-lantern. Also got some pvc piping that was free on the curb! Yay.


----------



## JenniferRene

i found a garage sale yesterday that was run by a lady who used to work at Yankee Candle. she had all these Halloween Yankee Candle items for sale! i got them all for $15. including the spider web table cloth! made my day


----------



## JenniferRene

i also got this AWESOME witch silhouette sent to me by a fellow Halloween forum member, The Man. awhile ago i saw some post of him saying he had this but didn't have much use for it anymore so i swooped in. he was kind enough to let me have it. THANK YOU! it's one of my favorite pieces


----------



## The Man

Wow that looks great! You're welcome I'm glad it has a nice home and not just gathering dust in my basement.


----------



## JenniferRene

its cool cuz i already had green lights and moss cloth wrapped around the door frame and so when i put her on the actual door and realized her eye lights up green, PERFECT! it looks really cool together


----------



## goofyjds72092

Well on between yesterday and Friday I went a garage sale I didn't get anything for Halloween at this one but I did get 44 blow molds for 22 dollars and then I went to a friend of mine garage sale on Friday afternoon and then I got giant Ghost that I need to touch up a few spots and reattach head to shoulders and i walked from her place with for free


----------



## printersdevil

This is a photo from the Internet of the punch bowl that I found at Goodwill this week. It is small, but I couldn't resist it for $4.


----------



## hallorenescene

jenni, even though i've never been into candles big, i got to say those are pretty. i do love the table cloth. jenni, i have a witch that is similar. my lights don't work, so i just strung more lights on it.
goofy, that was a nice score and terrific price. which blow molds did you get? can you post pics, i would love to see them
printer, that is a wonderful punch bowl


----------



## goofyjds72092

I will post pics tomorrow but I had gotten 18 soldiers black hat 3 bears 3 small santas 2 red lamp post 2 white hat solders 2 nut cracker soldiers with guns a church a school a nativity regular size no animals or Shepard a small nativity everything but Jesus most of them are empire ones idk what soldiers are but nativity is but when I post the pics tomorrow it will send you to photobucket Its easier to post them on there from iPad


----------



## kittyvibe

Got some new stuff, heres my album, all the way to the big alien pic is new this past week. ---> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/kittyvibe-albums-my-buys.html

I still have some more pics to add, like of 3 different misting cauldrons, one needs one of those output 24 volt adaptors with a female end, very HTF  A Rennoc motionette vampire, bone and skull lighted blowmold type fence and a mini Dr Shivers. 

My mom got from a private sale a zombie baby that twists her head, the Reaper of Souls prop and some other stuff for her zombie babies. 

Also, click on pics below for videos, I dont have pics of these things, they are vids of animated stuff, it will re-direct you to photobucket, no more thread videos since the forum upgrade  

Sorry for my heavy breathing in the last video, lol. Its hot in the garage even at 6am,hehe


----------



## hallorenescene

goofy, i am looking forward to seeing them
kitty, some nice buys. i have that animated rat. i love he says...i don't feel to good, i think i ate to much...go ahead and help yourself. i always put a box of rat poison by some fake food. lol. what does the skelly thing do?


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks, click on the pics and it re-directs you to the video  Its a type of chandelier.  The linking of videos is probably my most frustrating part of the forum upgrade. I wish I could see when others are currently online again too, but I can live without that feature. The videos used to be obvious and now they just look like pics. So unless someone wants to not read an entire post and is just skimming, they will think they are just bad pics, lol.


----------



## Tannasgach

Nice buys Kitty! I love the tombstones, especially the cross one.


----------



## kallie

goofyjds72092 said:


> Well on between yesterday and Friday I went a garage sale I didn't get anything for Halloween at this one but I did get 44 blow molds for 22 dollars and then I went to a friend of mine garage sale on Friday afternoon and then I got giant Ghost that I need to touch up a few spots and reattach head to shoulders and i walked from her place with for free


I'm interested in seeing those blow molds. After Mr. Gris post all of his, I was in awe. 44 is quite a collection!


----------



## Tannasgach

^ Did I read that right? 44? Yikes!!!!


----------



## goofyjds72092

Yes 44 blows molds one day I went got 4 and next days I went back to buy some more for a friend and me and lady there offered the rest to me for 20 so I took it


----------



## blackfog

I just love this thread and enjoy so much looking at what everyone finds and all the creative ideas of what you are going to do with your purchases. I finally found some things the past few weeks.


This is a wire tree with metal leaves I found at the goodwill for $4....it was different and had to have it









A wig for .97 cents modeled by my walgreen's skelle









A full gorilla suit for $4









My first blow mold for $2.99









Spider pins I picked up at an antique store for $6.99 each. One is a silver metal and the other one is black metal...had to have both lol!









kittyvibe I also own that rat....always keep him on my desert table for my parties.


----------



## Guest

Kittyvibe you cleaned up! What a great score that is so awesome!

Goofy I cant wait to see pictures of all your finds. You definatly beat me as I have only been able to buy 24 blow molds at one sale at a time. This year has been slower but still I have been able to find some hard to get ones. Post pics away!


----------



## Guest

blackfog said:


> I just love this thread and enjoy so much looking at what everyone finds and all the creative ideas of what you are going to do with your purchases. I finally found some things the past few weeks.
> 
> 
> This is a wire tree with metal leaves I found at the goodwill for $4....it was different and had to have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wig for .97 cents modeled by my walgreen's skelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A full gorilla suit for $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first blow mold for $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider pins I picked up at an antique store for $6.99 each. One is a silver metal and the other one is black metal...had to have both lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittyvibe I also own that rat....always keep him on my desert table for my parties.


Amazing finds as well Blackfog I am glad to welcome you to the blow mold owners family HAHAHA


----------



## lisa48317

blackfog said:


> This is a wire tree with metal leaves I found at the goodwill for $4....it was different and had to have it


OMG - I am loving this with the maple leaves! Since I finally named my cemetery, I've been looking specifically for maple leaves & discovered how hard they are to find. ~~envy~~


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

ooohhh!! That is a cool tree. I have never seen anything like it. What an awesome eye..


----------



## goofyjds72092

Here is the link for blow molds I got all of them are one page but one which on the top of second page http://s1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb453/Disney72092/


----------



## hallorenescene

kitty, i like the videos. didn't know you could do that. the skelly heads were nice, but after seeing the cross, i like that even better. love the way it moves. wish it didn't have sound though
blackfog, my grandchildren would love that purple wig. does the gorilla suit have a mask? and congratulations on your blow mold purchase. 
goofy and gris, if i got lucky and found more than 10 blow molds at a sale, i would be in heaven.
goofy, those are some sweet molds. i wonder why people collect so many of them and then get rid of them. seems silly to me


----------



## theundeadofnight

"A wig for .97 cents modeled by my walgreen's skelle







"

blackfog ,

Your skeleton looks a bit like Cher with that wig . Maybe you could add some audio of her singing "If I Could Turn Back Time" .


----------



## printersdevil

Cher===LOL

I can hear her crooning "If I could turn back timeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## terri73

We stopped at a thrift store in another town reluctantly. Well the hubs wanted to stop I didn't. I'm so glad we did. I got a black/purple dress type costume with a cloak for $8, a Jack skellington suit(no mask) for $2.99, a vail with yards and yards of train all edged in lace for $5 and a few other things. I was so glad we stopped! I am not a skinny girl so find a costume is not always easy so to find one that was pretty much what I was looking for there was such a shock!


----------



## rosella_au

^^ Fantastic! Must have been fate that you visited  Share pics if you can- love to see the costume you got


----------



## blackfog

Thanks Mr.Gris I did think of you when I saw it and I really hope to find more!!

lisa48317 It I have seen wired trees but none with the metal fall leaves. I do know that the craft stores sell bunches of fall leaves on a stem, maybe you can use them and with a coupon of course lol!

Thanks Chocolatechip1979!

hallorenescene it is one of those good quality wigs and when I saw it for .97 I just about flipped my wig lol! No the gorilla suit did not come with a mask but I already have a mask and hands with a shirt from last year and wanted to make a bigger version but the material was like $17 a yard and with all I spent last year could not justify it.....so was thrilled to see this and not have to sew one.









theundeadofnight and printersdevil to funny! I wish I could turn back time!!! I just adore Cher.....not much for her music but just for her, caught her on an interview and she is a very interesting woman and very funny!


----------



## moonbaby345

I got this owl figurine for 50 cents and this small glass candy jar for 25 cents that I plan on filling it with eyeballs from a garage sale.


----------



## BlueFrog

Blessed are the people who buy expensive RenFaire clothing and donate it, unused, to Goodwill for they shall ensure my closet is full and next year's masquerade will rock so hard the earth will tremble! For some reason it's getting spread out between two locations and put out at different times, but I am finding it for ridiculously cheap, less-than-used-Rubie's-costume prices. (.... now dare I hope that some people will do the same with costumes from a Marie Antoinette/Louis XVI party?  ) I've also found some coats that will be reborn as werewolf fur.

My hunting time has been limited but fear not, regular readers, courtesy of some terrific friends my haunt haul continues to grow. I've now corrupted an innocent civilian into purchasing an especially bizarre rubber rat I'd never seen before ($1), a crystal skull vodka bottle ($2), three very nice masks of an alien, a devil, & an exposed brain ($1 each) and a Santa blow mold (for which she had to do a U-turn after spotting it at a yard sale she wouldn't otherwise have stopped at) solely on the basis of "they looked like things you had to have." Bwa hahahaha! Soon my influence will spread to the point no secondhand venue in the tri-state area is safe from my evil tentacles!


----------



## blackfog

BlueFrog I can't believe you got the crystal skull vodka bottle for $2. Although you did not enjoy the vodka it was a steal!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Last weekend, I found a little (kinda beat-up which was all the better!) bistro set ($6) to use as seating for my skeletons. Also found this giant blow mold jack-o-lantern ($2). And, here is what I did with the 3-tiered serving piece ($5) that I found at a yard sale a few months ago, finally inspired about what to do with it after I viewed photos posted by BlueFrog!


----------



## Guest

PIB I love that pumpkin and I know by experience that thing is huge!!! Amazing finds the Bistro set rocks as well what a deal!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Mr. Gris. I got both at an estate sale and felt sooo lucky. The woman running the sale was pricing things to move them quickly, since the house had to be emptied and sold. I was all too happy to help out, and really could not believe the prices myself.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Mr. Gris. I got both at an estate sale and felt sooo lucky. The woman running the sale was pricing things to move them quickly, since the house had to be emptied and sold. I was all too happy to help out, and really could not believe the prices myself.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, you scored big. that bistro set would have gone for a lot. i know because i'm always admiring them. never can afford them. blow molds always light up my halloween, so love that. and i can see blue frogs influence in the food tier. that is very well laid out. i love the finial foot.


----------



## left4dead

*CLASSIC 1960's BLUSHING FRANKENSTEIN*

Found this little treasure at goodwill last night, and it still works !

Purchase price 2.99 !








This is the one I found.









this is an original from 1960, and he's worth big money!
I think I may have found the vintage one!


----------



## blackfog

That is awesome......nice find!


----------



## hallorenescene

he's creepy. very cool


----------



## BlueFrog

I have influence! I have influence! WOO HOO!!!!  

Great finds, *Paint It Black* and *left4dead*. I just love the random nature of what can be found at resale shops, and at what great prices. I can't even begin to imagine what that bistro set cost new, and it will make a great prop. 

Today I found a Ben Cooper Godzilla mask for 25cents at a resale shop, but the gem of the day was the following exchange at Goodwill:

Cashier A, looking at the torn fur coat I had in my cart: "Looks like you captured something there."

Me: "Yes, a werewolf."

Cashier A gets That Look in her eyes, the one that says she is not particularly a Halloween person and is somewhat alarmed by my response.

Cashier B walks over to assist with check-out, and apparently says something about the coat.

Cashier A whispers: "The lady said it was a werewolf and I'm not going to disagree with her!" 

I love my hobby.


----------



## Tannasgach

Rofl.............


----------



## hallorenescene

blue, to funny. last night i was putting out some of my blow molds, and two guys were walking past. i said hi, they said hi, and then one said, you putting out halloween already. [duh! it's the first day of fall, oct in a few days, stores have it out, halloween coming way to soon.] some people, geesh


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love that Blushing Frankie! I'm not much into collecting items for collecting sake, but he is so cute! Love his face and hands, well everything about him. If he is a collector's item you really got a great deal on him, but he's a fantastic find either way! I was never a person to shop resale until this Halloween Forum and have to say that I love so many of the items that I have found there.

Too funny BlueFrog. And Hallorenescene, you know the same people probably wouldn't say anything about putting out Xmas stuff a month or so early. Heck in many places the weather starts getting nasty in the fall/winter and the put up time is what is the most time consuming (take down much quicker) and it's way more preferable to do the work when the weather is not as cold or rainy or windy. Despite that I still wait until the last minute because I'd be afraid to decorate and have it stolen or vandalized or blown away from the winds that start kicking up anytime now.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Well, guess who FINALLY found a blowmold? Me.. but there's a catch. It's in the window of a local thrift store and i flat rannnn for the door. And upon asking if it was for sale, was shot down by the words "they don't want to sell it until october, so maybe next week." Amazing isn't it? Nearly three years of looking, finally find one. But nope can't buy it. And will i be there in time to get it once it's actually FOR sale?? Nope, most likely not. Gotta love life.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween that sucks. i hope you get it. i hope you get it. i hope you get it. there, three times is a charm


----------



## kittyvibe

Halloween_Queen said:


> Well, guess who FINALLY found a blowmold? Me.. but there's a catch. It's in the window of a local thrift store and i flat rannnn for the door. And upon asking if it was for sale, was shot down by the words "they don't want to sell it until october, so maybe next week." Amazing isn't it? Nearly three years of looking, finally find one. But nope can't buy it. And will i be there in time to get it once it's actually FOR sale?? Nope, most likely not. Gotta love life.


I really dont get this personally. I was shocked by a similar situation recently at a Goodwill about an hour away. They had blow ups, blow molds and this cute metal pumpkin guy above the dressing rooms.

I asked about getting them down for price checks and they told me they would be expensive because their manager doesnt want to sell them before Halloween and even if I agreed to the price they "arent for sale yet" because they are using for store decoration.Ludicrous! Isnt this Goodwill? I was under the impression everything is for sale, the reasons for not selling is something an antique store would do, though its only shooting themselves in the foot.

I was also thrown a "its only September" as if it was a crazy thing to start shopping and decorating for Halloween yet. I informed them that most stores have had Halloween items out for months and they are one of the last to have put anything out so they are actually late to the game. I left my info in case they do start selling but I highly doubt a call back. 

One of their life sized ghoul props was opened and dusty, in poor shape and I looked at the handwritten pricetag and it was $200! The SAME prop new in box at 2 different locations by me were marked $40! The manager at the 3rd and farthest location is crazy and deceptive. Consistently at several Goodwills Ive been to, at least 5 others ones have had the same exact pricing when it came to the same items at different stores. Like these mini skeletons that are animated at all $4.99 at every store as an example. First time I ever left a Goodwill without a purchase! Good grief!


----------



## Guest

That same thing happens to me sometimes and its so frustrating! At least I know the manager at one goodwill and she has common sense. She holds all Halloween until Oct 1 and does a Spooktacular Event. Its amazing because there will be piles of blow molds, masks, props, rats you name it they have it and cheap. I always wait at the door like its day after Thanksgiving and I am usually the only one there that early so its like my own store to pick through first 30 minutes  I guess the rest of my town doesnt care or think they are "too good" for second hand props. 

On a side note the Antique Mall is set up for Halloween! I took photos and I will pop in there today for prices. Last year I was quoted 50.00 for dracula but sadly that owner has passed away this year. I will ask the new management and see if its cheaper. I am patient so if not I can wait to find him.


----------



## BlueFrog

*kittyvibe*, your experiences at Goodwill mirror mine at Salvation Army. To get to the bathrooms, you have to walk past a massive pile of blow molds. Inquire about one, even though they're already priced, and the manager will go ballistic: "You're not supposed to look at the merchandise back there, just go to the bathroom!" As if one could navigate to the bathroom without seeing them. They have some amazing molds back there for Christmas and Easter (a few Halloween too) but they refuse to sell any of them until "right before the holiday, because that's SA policy." Why? They're a charity, they're there to make money. Isn't cash now better than cash later? 

Goodwill's ridiculous pricing on "store props" can be annoying - you know it's bad when an employee apologizes for what she was told to price an item at - but at least they will theoretically sell the item, at least at the stores around here.

*Mr. Gris*, I am in love with those antique store displays. Sure wish mine went all out like that. Good luck on Drac!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Well having heard all of this I think i may ask for this coming Saturday off and spend that morning going to all the thrift stores I can since it will be october 1st. I was appalled when i was simply told it wasnt for sale until october.... if someone is standing right in front of you waving the money in your face.... why would you say ...nahhh we're gonna wait a couple weeks.


----------



## SimplyJenn

So, what is a good price for a blow mold? I see them all the time and I'm not into them really. So, if I see a good deal I can scoop it up for someone.


----------



## Deadna

I'm thinking the stores refusing to sell now are like when you have a yardsale and say "No early birds". It is frustrating when you go to one for an advertised item and they already sold it the night before. I've actually had people come knocking at my door the night before and expected me to dig the stuff out for them! It would be disappointing to go to Goodwill on the first and see everything is already picked over.

Now on topic...my thrift store find today was a wheelchair for $15. Figured it will come in handy for props AND my mom who is having a tough time getting around lately.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i hope they have good prices there because they have some awesome stuff. the doll to the right in the first picture is a very nice doll. bet it's pricey. she is a boudoir doll. very nice.


----------



## Guest

SimplyJenn said:


> So, what is a good price for a blow mold? I see them all the time and I'm not into them really. So, if I see a good deal I can scoop it up for someone.


Safest price on a blow mold for me is $5.00 and under. Most are worth average of $30.00 and all the way up to $500.00 for the extremely rare Grand Daddy blow molds. I have paid I think tops $10.00 at a garage sale for one blow mold. In fact today I got a pumpkin blow mold for $3.00, 2 foam JOLs for $1.00 each and a 1966 Poloron Santa Blow Mold for $10.00. I paid 10.00 because I know its value far exceeds that. The only reason they priced him higher is because he was their grandparents so they figured he was old.


----------



## Paint It Black

From two yard sales yesterday:
One really well-made skeleton that is posable and glows in the dark (about 5 ft. tall) for $15. The woman said she was selling it because her kids were grown and she didn't "need to decorate anymore"...phleh!
From the other yard sale, a thick tombstone for $3, sign for $1... and the bag of moss for free. This woman said she didn't know what the heck it was anyway. Hahaha.


----------



## Silver Spike

Wow that Skeleton is an excellent find, and so cheap to.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, is that like one of those skelly's at target for $40.00? very nice. nice price on the other stuff too.


----------



## mementomori

left4dead said:


> Found this little treasure at goodwill last night, and it still works !
> 
> Purchase price 2.99 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is an original from 1960, and he's worth big money!
> I think I may have found the vintage one!


I am Soooo jealous!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

hallorenescene said:


> paint, is that like one of those skelly's at target for $40.00? very nice. nice price on the other stuff too.


I didn't know it at the time, but after seeing photos on this forum, I think it is the Target GID skelly. The yard sale was in our neighborhood, and we have a nearby Target, so it all makes sense. The skelly is very sturdy, which is why I didn't mind paying $15, which as it turns out was quite a great deal. When I drove up and saw it hanging there, I couldn't get out of the car fast enough! Thanks.


----------



## goofyjds72092

I have had that happened me last year a thrift store did it 2 me on a chandelier I wanted last year they said not for sale I went frequently and by end of season it was sold or kept it. But this year a I went to a good will they had gargoyle on top of dressing room but with out asking I took it down by stand on bench in store that you try shoes on with and got it down. My moddo is unless it's up too high or too big it's fair game as long as no worker see you doing it and you tall enough or has something to stand on


----------



## goofyjds72092

At bullfrog where is salvation army your talking on thriftstore and garage sale page I want to visit that I live in itasca idk if you know where that is northwest suburbs I'm close to ohare and was wondering I love blow molds and I check out that salvation army but if your not far from I would love to come see your display you come see mine


----------



## HallowweenKat

Family moving to a house that is way out in the country, so no chance of them getting ToTers. He'd take pics of each ToTer & have them printed & pasted on a poster board for everyone to see the next year. Apparently the kids loved coming to look at the pics.

Fogger $5
Large Cauldron with lights & mister added $5
Gemmy life size witch (needs some work done to her) $5 with latex cat & large broom
Lighted flickering large rope light bat $10
5 ft hanging ghoul with posable arms $5
Lighted animated fabric/metal Pirate Chest--life sized $5
free blucky in pieces
lighted animated moving spider on web $5
inflatable headless horseman $10
floating ghost that moves back & forth on a line $5
lighted BEWARE sign $3
Another mister --just put it in water/plug in $6
2 sets of Peep & Peepers blinking eyes for bushes $5


----------



## Halloween_Queen

An update on the blowmold being held hostage at the thrift store. I had my boyfriend go in there today and ask about it just to see what they would say, he was very persistent and even had them call the owner to see if it was okay to sell. Now their saying they arent going to sell it at all since 'their so hard to come by.' Now isn't that amazing.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween queen, not amazing, just sucks. man, goodwill here sells everything. affordables puts out a lot of cool things at halloween, but keeps them and puts them out every year. i don't shop at affordables much. seems they just put out junk for the sale. like i said, they keep all the good stuff.
hkat, talk about luck. you got some nice stuff


----------



## Tannasgach

The coolest props at my local Goodwill are marked "store display only" wtf?! But I did grab this wooden sign for $6.


----------



## HallowweenKat

We've had a Goodwill refuse to sell stuff on display, too. I have about gave up on going to the one closest to us. They rarely have anything good. I think all the toys & really good stuff gets sent to other stores. Have also noticed that some Goodwill stores will sell collectibles on eBay.


----------



## Guest

Goodwill now sells most the collectable stuff on thier own ebay style goodwill.com auctions. In the past I could get collectable toys and now they tell me the toys that have value are all bagged up and shipped to warehouse to sell in auctions....lame


----------



## KayosTheory

Don't know if anyone would be interested but I thought I would post this just in case. Saw this on craigslist just a few minutes ago.

Pumpkins
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/for/2621726342.html

Blowmolds
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/hsh/2602052048.html

Scarecrows
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/for/2606729848.html


----------



## KayosTheory

Another blowmold
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/for/2616899223.html


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Dang I would love to have those blowmolds, but their both 5 hours away from me =(


----------



## hallorenescene

tanna, i like the sign. very cool.


----------



## BlueFrog

I believe the costume gods are laughing at me. Tomorrow a costume rental house is having a clearance sale that would be quite a drive but which I could theoretically make it to. At the same time, a theater is having a studio clean-out sale that looks fantastic that's only a half hour's drive from me. I have no money, as I blew it all on car repairs and ... blow molds. The seller, a local collector with a collection to die for, was kind enough to let me have advance purchase privileges before a huge clearing out sale. He's the friendliest person you can imagine and his prices are excellent so, well.... I have no clue where I'm going to store all these things! 

On the more manageable side, a recently opened Goodwill yielded a large rubber weevil (you read that right), and a neat fake beverage. Yes, even more fake food for my display! This one is a "spilled" glass with attached ice and liquid covering a hand of cards. Original price tag of $40 was still on it. I paid $4.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, sounds like you have some amazing luck. and you seem to have gotten an unusual item. are you going to post a picture of your purchases. i would like to see the spilled beverage


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm very fortunate that this area is positively crawling in thrift stores and estate sales, not to mention small independent theaters that are always scrambling for funds. I hit only about half of the promising sales and can only imagine what I'd find if circumstances permitted me to go all out, all the time. Then again, I have a storage problem as it is even after a massive purge. 

I expect today to be a major restock day for both GW and SA so I'm hoping to hit as many as I can this morning. They accept credit cards


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, you do have such interesting finds. Good luck today. I hope to get out to some yard sales, but also need to save for a huge annual Rummage Sale coming up this Friday


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog. that is a nice addition to your table. i could have used something like that in my western theme last year. it would have been perfect for my gunslinger table in the saloon


----------



## Paint It Black

Western theme...another good haunt idea!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

here is a pic of the blowmold that is being held hostage at the thrift store. Which there is an odd story behind this also that i will tell later, I'll show you what i found inside, i just have to let my camera battery charge


----------



## Guest

Today was great....no today was amazing!!! I even had Mrs. Gris out who is pregnant with our twins and she was nabbing and grabbing blow molds in todays thrift store Spooktacular Event!!! Today people learned never stand between a pregnant woman and her blow molds HAHAHA I was at one store she was at the other alone and some how she managed to secure all 5 blow molds her store had HAHAHAHA I got the rest at another less known store in town and I had no crowd just casually picked them up and took them to the register. We didnt make any friends as alot of envious eyes were staring at us as we carted them out...oh well the early Ghost gets the tombstone.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

and not to mention you got the exact blowmold that the thrift store in my town is hoarding lol


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I picked all of these up for a total of $5 today *oops how did he who must not be named get in there*  I found the three pumpkins at a massive yardsale in town. She had a good many halloween items, but the others didnt tickle my fancy. She said she was moving and didnt want to have to worry about packing and unpacking halloween stuff....(I just moved and would never have dreamed of selling my halloween stuff). I got all three for $2 =D. The green one and the orange one on the far right need to be cleaned up, but the one to the right of *santa* is brand new from target with the $5 price tag still on it. The green one says it is trendmasters brand and is copyrighted 1993. The Santa I got from the exact thrift store that is hoarding the pumpkin blowmold... they'll sell santa... but not a pumpkin. -_- He was $3, he looks like he only sat on someones porch, and he will find a new home under my christmas tree.


----------



## fravak

My Garage sale deal of the day: Kenwood 100w x 6 channel AV surround receiver with speakers & sub for $10. The thunder is going to rattle the windows this year!


----------



## BlueFrog

Halloween_Queen said:


> The Santa I got from the exact thrift store that is hoarding the pumpkin blowmold... they'll sell santa... but not a pumpkin. -_-


Love that green pumpkin, and at least the thrift store released Santa instead of keeping him hostage too. He's cute!

*Mr. Gris*, you did it again. Amazing haul. Simply amazing.

As for myself, I struck out at two Goodwills... maintained enough self-control to resist the estate of a vaudeville star and the clearance sale at the costume shop... but found myself at the theater's cleanout sale purchasing another mannequin. I refuse to count how many I own at this point.

I've been eyeing a black (racially black, not Crayola black) female mannequin at a costume store that's going out of business for a while. It's somewhat vintage, probably late 1970's, and very high quality but so damaged that I fear one more fall will finish it off. She wasn't selling so they cut her price by 1/3 and were surprised I didn't snap her up. That's because in her condition she was still too expensive by at least half, and that's me being generous on her value because used black mannequins are so hard to come by.

Sure enough, I managed to nab this one whose only structural issue is a minor seam split and who has almost no cosmetic issues for just over half of what the costume store wants for their thrashed one. This one is nice quality, not as good as the other but won't require any work on my part to get her into displayable condition. She is my first complete black mannequin and I'm very pleased to own her - especially when I got her for a price I'd count my lucky stars to get a white mannequin for. The theater people were a riot, with several of them saying good-bye to "Sookie" as I packed her in the car. 

Where I'm going to store her, well, that's an issue for another day!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, congrats on going to have twins, that is very special. well, foolish people...bet they learned not to mess with a pregnant lady. and sweet you both got blow molds. divide and conquer was your stratagy. lets see, i need the witch, the ghost, and the skelly. sweet finds papa smurf. 
hqueen, i would have paid $5.00 just for that santa. the others are nice too, but you do realize only the santa is a blow mold. crazy they would sell santa but not a pumpkin. around here xmas is more sought after and pricier. 
blue frog, you do have the luck. with your display, you need those mannequins. sweet deal there


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> bet they learned not to mess with a pregnant lady.


I can hardly believe I forgot to address that issue. "Never get between a pregnant lady and her blow molds" seems like a sound piece of advice! 



hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, you do have the luck. with your display, you need those mannequins. sweet deal there


I am super stoked. I wanted an especially nice mannequin to be the maid of honor, and this one definitely fits the bill. Her beautiful long fingers should be great for holding a bouquet.


----------



## tomanderson

I scored good at the Salvation Army! Two good large JOL TOT buckets, my guess is one is from late 60's and the other early 70's. They are basically the same but with slight differences. They were sitting out with a bunch of common, newer stuff, and nobody noticed (not that they would necessarily care) that these were vintage. I got them for about a buck apiece. Also got a newer ceramic JOL candle holder for about a dollar. 

These were a great deal! But the store had others, different JOLs and cooler, that were "not for sale" for a couple of weeks. Basically, if it was on display "out of reach" where you couldn't get your hands on it, they wouldn't sell it until a later unspecified time. That's okay.


----------



## Guest

Halloween Queen those are all excellent finds! Bluefrog I am awaiting pictures of "ALL" your weekend finds


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Halloween_Queen said:


> I picked all of these up for a total of $5 today *oops how did he who must not be named get in there*  I found the three pumpkins at a massive yardsale in town. She had a good many halloween items, but the others didnt tickle my fancy. She said she was moving and didnt want to have to worry about packing and unpacking halloween stuff....(I just moved and would never have dreamed of selling my halloween stuff). I got all three for $2 =D. The green one and the orange one on the far right need to be cleaned up, but the one to the right of *santa* is brand new from target with the $5 price tag still on it. The green one says it is trendmasters brand and is copyrighted 1993. The Santa I got from the exact thrift store that is hoarding the pumpkin blowmold... they'll sell santa... but not a pumpkin. -_- He was $3, he looks like he only sat on someones porch, and he will find a new home under my christmas tree.


*
THos are great jacks and santa HQ! I miss yard saleing Im in school now every Saturday til December so I dont get to go out and do that now. I actually may have a saturday in October off so Im planning on hitting a bunch then nice and early*


----------



## rosella_au

Great buys everyone!! The blow molds everyone is getting are very cute


----------



## Halloween_Queen

does anyone know anything about the santa one i found? I don't see any writing on him, but the person that had it before cut out the hole in the bottom an filled him full of rocks then put duct tape over it so i can't tell if their is anything on the bottom


----------



## hallorenescene

blue, i'm not only glad you got your mannequin, i can't wait to see pics. 
tom, nice score on the buckets. you can do a lot with them.
hqueen, i binged blowmold santa images and this is as close as i could get. maybe you could ask the seller what he knows
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...9CD9437D93ABBDB4D06C7496&first=31&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris said:


> Bluefrog I am awaiting pictures of "ALL" your weekend finds


Why Mr. Gris I have no idea what you could possibly be talking about.


----------



## acfink

I picked up these thing today for a 1.50 at a flea market, the spider is a drop down spider and works.


----------



## immecor

Not a great pic but this is my latest craigslist find....In the process of restoring it.


----------



## Tannasgach

^ Whoa!!!! Are you sure you need to restore it immecor? It looks pretty creepy as it is! Just think of all the storage space you'll have in there for off season, assuming the former occupant is no loner in residence. Great find!


----------



## immecor

Tannasgach said:


> ^ Whoa!!!! Are you sure you need to restore it immecor? It looks pretty creepy as it is! Just think of all the storage space you'll have in there for off season, assuming the former occupant is no loner in residence. Great find!


I wouldn't if it didn't have surface rust. I don't want it to get any worse.


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, you did it again! i love your finds. but there is this one item that is to scarey. i realize this is a halloween forum and all, but your santa just scares me. joking, all your blowmolds rock.
acf, cute, cute items
imme, what a wonderful find. even better yet you can restore it. will be very pretty when done


----------



## The Man

Blow molds everywhere...O'my. I found this little fome blow mold for $6. What I love about it is the way the pumpkin on the back casts a nice shadow on the wall behind. On Ebay they are going for 20 bucks or more so... I guess I done good.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Man said:


> Blow molds everywhere...O'my. I found this little fome blow mold for $6. What I love about it is the way the pumpkin on the back casts a nice shadow on the wall behind. On Ebay they are going for 20 bucks or more so... I guess I done good.
> 
> View attachment 91200
> 
> 
> View attachment 91201
> 
> 
> *
> *
> View attachment 91202


*
This is one of the coolest blow molds Ive seen yet! Nice find!*


----------



## Guest

Halloween_Queen said:


> does anyone know anything about the santa one i found? I don't see any writing on him, but the person that had it before cut out the hole in the bottom an filled him full of rocks then put duct tape over it so i can't tell if their is anything on the bottom


Sorry I just saw your post. He is made by the Grand Venture Company in the 1990s. He is a cool little blow mold. I have both him and his giant brother. Let me know if you need any other info on him. Again great find.


----------



## Guest

The Man said:


> Blow molds everywhere...O'my. I found this little fome blow mold for $6. What I love about it is the way the pumpkin on the back casts a nice shadow on the wall behind. On Ebay they are going for 20 bucks or more so... I guess I done good.
> 
> View attachment 91200
> 
> 
> View attachment 91201
> 
> 
> View attachment 91202


That is such a cool spooky tree!!! Great find The Man!


----------



## Guest

BlueFrog said:


> Why Mr. Gris I have no idea what you could possibly be talking about.


OOOOOHHHHH WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW Thats what I am talking about! BF you got some incredible and rare blow molds in your hot little hands nice work!


----------



## Paint It Black

Found this 42-inch-tall foam tombstone at the consignment shop yesterday. I'm upgrading!








Also found a nice silver-plated serving tray marked 1/2 off at the resale shop. Behind it is a 25-cent yard sale candelabra that I painted for our haunted home.








Oh, and check out what my yard-sale black light did for my yard-sale GID skeleton. I was sooo excited last night!


----------



## hallorenescene

the man, that is a cool foam blow mold. 
paint, i love the hand in the fruit, and what your black light does for that skelly is cool. also, nice stone


----------



## The Real Joker

*My recent Thrift Store Find*

Look what I found for $2.99 @ a local thrift store for my costume. I checked the current price online and the highest is $60 
Something told me to go back to this certain thrift store ( USA Thrift ) on S.R. 441 in Hollywood, since I did not find anything there
2 weeks ago, when I found my long purple coat at a local Salvation Army...so I was looking at the men's dress shirts, and I spotted
one that looked familiar, so I took a double take, and there it was, the infamous and hard to find "Tripp NYC" Joker dress shirt with the 
hexagon pattern! I am VERY happy!!
...Even though it is a size 'XS', it fits me, since I usually wear a size medium, or a small; depending on the manufacturer.
Well I do need to lose a few pounds before Halloween, plus there is a manga/comic book mini-convention on the 15th in West Broward 
at the West Regional Library, not too far from the Broward Mall...anyway, here is the shirt:


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Thank you mr. gris, i went on ebay and found him, i'm well glad i paid only $3 =)


----------



## Spooky-Licious

Went to GoodWill & couldn't believe I saw this -cause there was literally no halloween decor.
I know Inflatables aren't everyones cup-o-tea BUT THIS IS MY 1st & I LOVE IT & IM OH SO HAPPY! LOL
8 feet tall! The manager was nice enough to let me try it b4 I buy it..(yes i inflated an 8 foot Frankenstein in the store lol)
I only ended up paying $15!! (orig. $20 but 25% off everything on Mondays)
Works PERFECT so far & lights up, came w/ everything..Will prob be putting it up next weekend!


----------



## hallorenescene

the real joker, nice find on the shirt. i never would have known to buy it.
spooky, nice find. i'm not big into them, but i have 5 now. what the heck, others love them.


----------



## Spooky-Licious

@hallorenscene thanks so much! Do u still put up your 5 every year?


----------



## hallorenescene

about 10 years ago i got a frankie [or when ever they were just coming out in stores] on an after halloween sale for about $20.00. so i didn't use it till the next year. then that next year i got a vampire one after halloween for around $20.00. so the next year i used both. that's the last time i used them. about 5 years ago someone gave me a pumpkin one, and i used only it that year, but none of them since. i saw 2 in good will the other day and thought for the price why not. one is of some ghosts behind a tombstone, and i'd have to look again to see what the other one is. i haven't taken them out of the box yet to check them out, but they look like they're all there. i figure if there is a hole or something, i can patch it with waterbed patches. i guess i've heard so much about people slashing them it kinda worried me. there were 2 kids in the neighborhood that aren't very nice kids. one graduated last year and is not around much now. the other moved away. i'm not doing a haunt this year since i am putting my house on the market, they are pretty easy to put up, maybe i will do them this year to the side of my house. i'm a big blow mold fan, so the front of my house is taken by them. it would be pretty eye catching the blow molds in front of the house, and the blow ups to the side.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Real Joker said:


> Look what I found for $2.99 @ a local thrift store for my costume. I checked the current price online and the highest is $60
> Something told me to go back to this certain thrift store ( USA Thrift ) on S.R. 441 in Hollywood, since I did not find anything there
> 2 weeks ago, when I found my long purple coat at a local Salvation Army...so I was looking at the men's dress shirts, and I spotted
> one that looked familiar, so I took a double take, and there it was, the infamous and hard to find "Tripp NYC" Joker dress shirt with the
> hexagon pattern! I am VERY happy!!
> ...Even though it is a size 'XS', it fits me, since I usually wear a size medium, or a small; depending on the manufacturer.
> Well I do need to lose a few pounds before Halloween, plus there is a manga/comic book mini-convention on the 15th in West Broward
> at the West Regional Library, not too far from the Broward Mall...anyway, here is the shirt:


*
OF First of all I NEED to know where this thrift store is in South Florida??? I love thrift stores and am always looking for good ones. I have plenty by me but am not sure of any on SR 7/441? Come on spill...where is it and whats its name?? Great find BTW!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Paint It Black said:


> Found this 42-inch-tall foam tombstone at the consignment shop yesterday. I'm upgrading!
> View attachment 91283
> 
> 
> *LOVE the tombstone!!!!! Excellent find and the size is awesome! 42 inches!!! I would love to find something like that and I love the old look it has*


----------



## Guest

Okay so I went out and found some cool old decor as usual. I scored a Gemmy big Head skeleton, a bag of 1970s Beistle Spiders new in the package and the two items that stumped me. Here is some info on them. 

They are much like a Celluloid meets a Beistle Diecut. There are no markings on them but they appear old at least 70s I would guess mabye 80s from the art work done. The plastic is that of a Ben Cooper mask. There is no backing and they do not come with a light kit they are simply wall hanging decor. 

The Skull is huge. In the picture it is taking up half of my back seat. I would guess 3ft by 3ftish. 

The skeleton is 5ft tall with no markings as well. The skeleton is jointed much like a Beistle and has great color. 

Any idea of makers on these pieces? I cant believe I am at a loss on these. I love them for sure I know that much.


----------



## Deadna

Mr. Gris said:


> Okay so I went out and found some cool old decor as usual. I scored a Gemmy big Head skeleton, a bag of 1970s Beistle Spiders new in the package and the two items that stumped me. Here is some info on them.
> 
> They are much like a Celluloid meets a Beistle Diecut. There are no markings on them but they appear old at least 70s I would guess mabye 80s from the art work done. The plastic is that of a Ben Cooper mask. There is no backing and they do not come with a light kit they are simply wall hanging decor.
> 
> The Skull is huge. In the picture it is taking up half of my back seat. I would guess 3ft by 3ftish.
> 
> The skeleton is 5ft tall with no markings as well. The skeleton is jointed much like a Beistle and has great color.
> 
> Any idea of makers on these pieces? I cant believe I am at a loss on these. I love them for sure I know that much.
> View attachment 91541
> View attachment 91543


I have one very much like the skull that I bought back in the 80's from Hills. What are these things called anyway?


----------



## The Real Joker

hallorenescene said:


> the real joker, nice find on the shirt. i never would have known to buy it.
> spooky, nice find. i'm not big into them, but i have 5 now. what the heck, others love them.



Thanks hallorenescene...I guess I'm lucky that way....always listen to that little voice in the back of your head....LOLs 


"I'm not crazy...I'm _not._"


----------



## Guest

Deadna said:


> I have one very much like the skull that I bought back in the 80's from Hills. What are these things called anyway?


I have been looking all over online and I cant get a name for them or who made them. I will keep searching and mabye find some info on it soon. Do you have a pic of the skull you have Deadna? I also ended up getting another stack of Beistles today included a Beistle 5ft Spooky Tree at Goodwill.


----------



## BlueFrog

Meet Sookie's new daughter Wendy. They grow so fast 

_____________-

Mr. Gris, I LOVE your finds. I've never seen anything like them before.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ahh, Wendy is so cute. I drove up the coast to buy what was advertised in Craig's List as a mannequin, but turned out to be a cloth "form" on a wooden stand. No arms, legs or head. Don't think it would do well outdoors, so I passed. Bummer too, because my husband found the posting and was all for me going to check it out. And here I was sure he thought I was crazy, lol.

Found a few clothing items at this morning's rummage sale that I hope to turn into pirate costumes. Also two domed cheese plates that will be good for some sort of specimens, and a silver-plated vase for my black roses. They didn't have as much out for sale this year.


----------



## Deadna

Mr. Gris said:


> I have been looking all over online and I cant get a name for them or who made them. I will keep searching and mabye find some info on it soon. Do you have a pic of the skull you have Deadna? I also ended up getting another stack of Beistles today included a Beistle 5ft Spooky Tree at Goodwill.


Right now the only pic I have of the skull is an old polaroid from a party in 1982 and it IS the same skull as yours. I was thrown off from the angle of your pic at first. I have tried taking a picture of the polaroid but it won't come out. I have a collection of these plastic things and plan on taking pics of all of them when I dig them out. They come in handy to just throw up over everyday shelves and decor since they are so big.
I also have a plastic jointed skelly but he isn't old and he plays that song "Don't ever laugh when a hearse goes by" While singing that song he jiggles back and forth...kids love it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spooky-Licious said:


> View attachment 91419
> 
> Went to GoodWill & couldn't believe I saw this -cause there was literally no halloween decor.
> I know Inflatables aren't everyones cup-o-tea BUT THIS IS MY 1st & I LOVE IT & IM OH SO HAPPY! LOL
> 8 feet tall! The manager was nice enough to let me try it b4 I buy it..(yes i inflated an 8 foot Frankenstein in the store lol)
> I only ended up paying $15!! (orig. $20 but 25% off everything on Mondays)
> Works PERFECT so far & lights up, came w/ everything..Will prob be putting it up next weekend!



Nice find. Goodwill is where I found my first inflatable too.


----------



## Guest

When it rains it pours right? So after finding the skull and skeleton plastic wall decor I went yard sale hopping this weekend and stumbled into a huge pile of vintage plastic wall forms again! I bought them all of course and after some research they are called "artforms". There is not anything like these on ebay to assess value and the previous owner said late 70s she purchased them. Anyways check these out they are very artistic! I think they go great with my Beistles



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr. Gris,
those artforms are really cool. I like everything from the 70s. Just wondering, how will you display something like that? As a collection somehow?


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Very cool finds Mr. Gris! I really like the witch stirring the skull cauldren, I love old Halloween decorations!

I picked up this blowmold ghost at Goodwill yesterday.










I wasn't thrilled with the $10 price because they are so inconsistant with pricing on stuff like this (In the spring I passed on a newer snowman mold priced at $13 and then literally 2 days later I picked up an older Santa, 2 candles and a pumpkin, at the same store, for $2 each), but I haven’t seen this one before and for some reason I knew I would be dissapointed if I changed my mind about buying it and it was gone later.


----------



## goofyjds72092

I know what you mean I have local one that prices depend on whose pricing and something r cheap and somethings are expensive but sometimes things r worth the price


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MGOBLUENIK I've always liked that particular ghost. I love the face and head. Nice find. And I too know what you mean by if you wait too long...


----------



## Guest

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Very cool finds Mr. Gris! I really like the witch stirring the skull cauldren, I love old Halloween decorations!
> 
> I picked up this blowmold ghost at Goodwill yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't thrilled with the $10 price because they are so inconsistant with pricing on stuff like this (In the spring I passed on a newer snowman mold priced at $13 and then literally 2 days later I picked up an older Santa, 2 candles and a pumpkin, at the same store, for $2 each), but I haven’t seen this one before and for some reason I knew I would be dissapointed if I changed my mind about buying it and it was gone later.


He is so cool!!! Great find and even though prices are goofy that was still a good deal.


----------



## hallorenescene

mgo, that is a wonderful ghost. $10.00 is alright. i think you would have paid around $17.00 brand new. you saved some good bucks, and i think you would have wished you had got him too if you had passed him by.
mr gris, those art forms are very nice and a lot like the beistles. i think i have maybe a couple myself tucked away some place. that one witch one looks like she's right out of the hansel and gretal story book. she looks hungry for children. lol. the vampire and the witch with cauldron are toss up favorites. i love the cualdron is a skull.


----------



## blackfog

BlueFrog love Wendy!

Mr. Gris you always find such great items!!! Those wall forms are awesome and if they are from the late 70's they have held their color great. She took great care of them as I know you will to.

MGOBLUENIK those are hard to find at least in my neck of the woods!


----------



## kittyvibe

loving all the finds. I especially like the artforms, I picked up one of these at a thrift store a month ago and forgot to post maybe? 









Turns out there was 2 stuck to each other, I wish I could go back to the store but its over an hour away. Maybe Mr Gris would like to trade for one? bwahaha
I think there was the witch one and maybe the skeleton one there too but I only had $4 on me and they were $3 each.


----------



## hallorenescene

kitty, love that one. the scarey tree and the wording are sweet


----------



## Guest

kittyvibe said:


> loving all the finds. I especially like the artforms, I picked up one of these at a thrift store a month ago and forgot to post maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out there was 2 stuck to each other, I wish I could go back to the store but its over an hour away. Maybe Mr Gris would like to trade for one? bwahaha
> I think there was the witch one and maybe the skeleton one there too but I only had $4 on me and they were $3 each.


That is amazing! I love the look of that one. What a score that you indeed had two as well!


----------



## Deadna

Mr. Gris said:


> When it rains it pours right? So after finding the skull and skeleton plastic wall decor I went yard sale hopping this weekend and stumbled into a huge pile of vintage plastic wall forms again! I bought them all of course and after some research they are called "artforms". There is not anything like these on ebay to assess value and the previous owner said late 70s she purchased them. Anyways check these out they are very artistic! I think they go great with my Beistles
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Do your forms say Artform Industries on them? I got the impression they are a company name and not what these are called because only a few of mine say that. This one is dated 1977
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-old-decor-picture93240-halloween-forum-002.jpg


----------



## Guest

Deadna the brand is indeed Artform and I have only found reference to them as Artforms so I do not know any other name for them. I found a 1974 Date on a couple of mine was well so they are indeed at least from the 70s. I love your ghost!


----------



## Deadna

Mr. Gris said:


> Deadna the brand is indeed Artform and I have only found reference to them as Artforms so I do not know any other name for them. I found a 1974 Date on a couple of mine was well so they are indeed at least from the 70s. I love your ghost!


Thanks...the rest of the pics are in my album. I still have one of a black cat in a pumpkin but I ran out of batteries for my camera. Will add it later.....


----------



## Deadna

Picked up these jars and decoration today at a church sale. I think the decoration will look neat embedded in a stone,the jars are for potions and such.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...alloween-picture93443-halloween-forum-011.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

that decoration is georgous as is. if you incorporate it into a stone, it will be a fabulous stone. post pictures when you're done, okay?


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> that decoration is georgous as is. if you incorporate it into a stone, it will be a fabulous stone. post pictures when you're done, okay?


Looks like that decoration will find a place in my cousins gorgeous home,she even had 2 nails above her door like it was meant to be there 
Here are todays finds tho'...another candle/cupcake holder, changing portraits that you frame yourself and this "dish" in a metal stand that screamed vampire theme to me for some reason. Hubby says it will look cool with a brain in it...lol!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...alloween-picture93638-halloween-forum-002.jpg


----------



## rosella_au

Great finds Deadna- that is an awesome candle holder. I think hubbys idea of a brain the the metal stand is fun 

I went to a fete today and picked up some frames for my haunted pictures, a candlestick holder and a silver plated candy bowl for $7 all together. Pretty happy with that score


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, those are the really nice lenticulas. i have both of those and love them. i think that dish you put a candle in will make a nice brain holder. nice score


----------



## Silver Spike

Managed to snag this large plastic frame at my local junk shop the other day. Thought It would fit in with some of my other Halloween themed items. At some point (and when I've saved up enough money I'll get some mirrored glass cut to go into it as I feel It would work best as a mirror rather then just a plain old picture frame. 

Here it is with my latest little Skelly that a friend snagged for me off of eBay for a very cheap price.


----------



## Silver Spike

Oh and to add I managed to pick up this odd decorative bowl malarkey. It's a kind of spider-web design thats covered in black flock. Very unusual.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's a cute skelly, and i love your frame. glass would look great in it. you could even use some of that acid and etch a ghostly face in it. or it's lovely just the way it is. that bowl is very unusual. the flocked area makes you think of spider legs.


----------



## Silver Spike

Thanks, and yeah I thought so too.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Silver spike that is a gorgeous frame, I love the look of it very gothic!*


----------



## Silver Spike

Thank you. I thought so too, and for the price I just couldn't resist it.


----------



## kallie

Y'all are finding some neat stuff! I haven't been spooky shopping in a few weeks. It's _sooo_ hard making it through the Halloween season on a really crappy budget=(


----------



## goofyjds72092

Today I went to goodwill and got north pole blow mold sign for 1.99 it was a steal wth paint loss a small crack nd whole in back of sign and no light cord but a quick fix


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds good goofy. cool you know how to fix them. i have one i love and a chunk is missing. no matter, i still like it


----------



## goofyjds72092

Not really if has a chunk out of I don't think you can fix that but paint loss is simple fix but in my case it's on same side as whole mine is loss of paint in sign red ring but missing cord you can buy one at store and fix that


----------



## hallorenescene

here is an article that tells how to paint, repair dings, and fix broken areas. hope it's useful.
http://www.planetchristmas.com/Blowmolds.htm


----------



## kittyvibe

On saturday I got a Donna of the Dead and Edwardian butler. Pics to come soon


----------



## Guest

I joined the inflatable fan club today buying my first 24 inflatables!!! Oh and I also picked up 12 blow molds for free as a toss in for buying the balloons so it was overall a great day!  I especially am fond of the Grinch, Haunted Trees, Haunted House and Turkeys 

I guess when I start collecting I go big or go home. I ended up buying a gentlemans entire display for all seasons. Here are the pictures. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## goofyjds72092

Those were some great find grinch is hard to find turkey in 1st pic are not easy to find either and non Halloween thanksgiving and Christmas ones are hard to find there not that common and that a great find on nativity and turkey it hard find and rare and worth alot of money but too bad there was manger to come nativity and the wisemen are hard to find cause there not made anymore with jewels but how much did u paid for all inflatables and also giving u a tip all inflatbles when light bulb is out all u need to do replace with a clear c7 bulb and then fuses if there is not a extra you can buy them probably at hardware store but you can buy them in a 3 pack at kmart for a dollar


----------



## goofyjds72092

I also want do plan on keeping them all or you going to sell some of them


----------



## kittyvibe

Mr Gris, such a super haul. I too have the haunted house and its great, really need me to get that tree with the bird, its on my list if I can ever find it cheap  I am a little nervous for you, I hope they all work. Nothing worse than buying them and they dont inflate fully or the fans busted.  /crosses fingers they all work


----------



## Guest

They all work with no rips. The guy that I bought them from displayed them near me and I have seen all in action. The only issues if any would be a minor pin hole snag on one or two of them and a couple bulbs that died but easy fixes. He was an honest fire chief who just moved to a retirement home so gave me an amazing deal. 

Goofy I do plan on probably selling a few it was just easier for me to tell they guy I will buy it all then trying to pick a few I wanted and leave some behind. Plus when I resell I can recoup some of my cash 

Oh and I lit a few tonight here is the tree you like KV 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kittyvibe

well thats just awesome Mr Gris. If you decide to sell the tree with bird lemme know!


----------



## goofyjds72092

if ever decide to sell grinch or standing up turkey or turkey blow mold let me know


----------



## offmymeds

Okay, Mr Gris, I have to know what that is on the bottom row, next to the cat in the pumpkin.........is that upside down?.................a polar bear maybe with a wreath around it's neck??????


----------



## Guest

offmymeds said:


> Okay, Mr Gris, I have to know what that is on the bottom row, next to the cat in the pumpkin.........is that upside down?.................a polar bear maybe with a wreath around it's neck??????


I think thats a retired inflatable polar bear with wreath. I will have to check tonight but if I recall that is one you dont see on ebay anymore and yes its upside down (oops).


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, you got a sweeeet deal. in heavens name how are you going to fit those into your yard? i can see why kitty likes that tree so much, and the owl is so cute. that floating ghost is fun. i have a ghost and vampire, the kids love them. that crashed witch i got too. she is very cute. i put her outside the first year i got her, and her hair and broom was full of leaves and lady bugs. took me hours to pick it all out. now i just use her inside. i did a hansel and gretel theme one year, and i rigged her up as the pushed in the oven witch. the kids loved her.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Hallo I am loving them all. I will sell a few I am sure and keep the ones I treasure. So far I got a couple trees in place.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> I joined the inflatable fan club today buying my first 24 inflatables!!! Oh and I also picked up 12 blow molds for free as a toss in for buying the balloons so it was overall a great day!  I especially am fond of the Grinch, Haunted Trees, Haunted House and Turkeys
> 
> I guess when I start collecting I go big or go home. I ended up buying a gentlemans entire display for all seasons. Here are the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Nice find Gris! but ummmmm.... Im getting concerned we may have to report you to the show Hoarders! LOL Seriously between the molds and the inflatables where on earth do you sit in your house? LOL  Again great finds!*


----------



## Guest

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Nice find Gris! but ummmmm.... Im getting concerned we may have to report you to the show Hoarders! LOL Seriously between the molds and the inflatables where on earth do you sit in your house? LOL  Again great finds!*


HAHAHA believe it or not you are not the first person to bring up Hoarders  Mabye they could do a Halloween or Holiday Hoarders special and Bluefrog and I can be the houses they visit  Thats right I just called out BF as a hoarder as well HEHEHEHE


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky mama, i love your remark. gris, good point, blue frog could be one too. oh, and how about osenator, huh? could you see them doing a special, and it's just halloween stuff everywhere. lol. the kids and neighbors would be saying, they seem so nice, but all that halloween is just creepy. lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG Mr Gris that's one truckload of inflatables! Probably not an expected comment on them but my favorite ones would be the Grinch and I'd find someway to use him for Halloween (maybe put a mask on him and put a ToT bag near him, hey if he can steal Christmas why not Halloween or haloween goodies!, and I love that polar bear. Someone in our area has him and I just love driving by to see him each year. You got some nice halloween ones there too.

You know I think I would dress the Grinch up with a big black reaper robe made of black plastic and have him holding a halloween mask or scythe. I like idea of the Grinch trick or treating. Every kid who read or saw Dr. Seuss would recognize that green face and knows the story of his stealing Christmas. If you had a pile of ToT candy near him kids would get the implication of what he's up to now.


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris said:


> HAHAHA believe it or not you are not the first person to bring up Hoarders  Mabye they could do a Halloween or Holiday Hoarders special and Bluefrog and I can be the houses they visit  Thats right I just called out BF as a hoarder as well HEHEHEHE


Hey! Have you been picking in my garage of doom?! 



hallorenescene said:


> lol. the kids and neighbors would be saying, they seem so nice, but all that halloween is just creepy. lol.


Ummm... is somebody gonna call TLC on me if I admit the neighbors already say that about my house?


----------



## dawn408

I got this guy for $5 at a thrift store. He came from an abusive home and was in pieces. It took me a couple days to get him put back together.


----------



## hallorenescene

dawn, i must say he is very nice. and look, you'll probably keep him, looks like he's befriending your daughter. or she could be saying, somebody please get him off me.


----------



## Moxlonibus

KMart has near life size hollow skulls, with easily detachable jaw, discounted to $2.49. I got 10.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

A new Goodwill opened up 2 days ago... so Ghouliet & I went to check it out. We had such good luck there... that we ended up going to 2 more thrift stores. XD

Stuff for headstones...



































His tail is broken, but he was too amazing not to grab.

For our witches cabinet:



























And the most awesome thing we found today... for our cemetery columns:









I couldn't believe they had 2!!! It was meant to be!!!


----------



## creepingdth

wow, you scored some great stuff there!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

lil, you scored some really nice stuff. i love the red bottle and that griffen.


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up a Floating Reaper at Goodwill for 50% off the $10.99 price tag. Under the tag, was the original CVS tag with a price of $19.99.










I also bought a 400W fogger for 50% off the the price of $12.99. Originally $25 at Target. I took it out of the box and plugged it in. It does work but leaks fog fluid like a sieve.  But I hope that I can fix it. 
Possibly a tutorial.....


----------



## BlueFrog

*Lil Ghouliette*, those were some amazing finds. I am absolutely in love with your griffin! If you ever decide you can't use him, you know where to send him! 

________________

I acquired one of these skeleton dogs today for dimes on the dollar (aka yay for CL). I missed out on some a couple of years ago for a great price, and always regretted it. This one was slightly cheaper than those clearanced ones were, plus no shipping charge. It is HUGE!! Reading the dimensions is one thing, seeing it in person is quite another. I've named him Fluffy


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks blue frog, i couldn't think of the word griffen. holy goodnees, that is some dog. how big is it. for the price advertised, it should be very big.
terror tom, nice finds and prices. don't you just love deals like that


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> holy goodnees, that is some dog. how big is it. for the price advertised, it should be very big.


Huge. Officially he's about two feet tall by four feet long. The seller (a chiropractor) said it was the size of his Labrador's skeleton and that's probably a reasonably close estimate. I plan to put a collar and leash on him and have him being "walked" by one of the mannequin children.



hallorenescene said:


> terror tom, nice finds and prices. don't you just love deals like that


I forgot to mention earlier how impressed I am that you can find anything Halloween, let alone useful pieces, at GW this time of year. Congrats!


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, that is a very cool idea with your dog. next year your neighbors had better look out, you're going to wow them!


----------



## Paint It Black

Found today at a community rummage sale:
2 brightly painted wooden fish for pirate display
1 kids size leather cowboy vest with bones tied on the fringes for western display

I know, I have two themes going. And I also want to do a little clown 
& doll scene in the upstairs window! Maybe I'll save the western stuff for the following year, but it is so fun already. My husband and I made these really cool cowboy hat bands out of skeleton necklaces. 

Could have separate theme areas like this year. This year we had a witches' brewing area, a medieval feast area, and a werewolf in the front graveyard. The neighbors said they loved the displays...until I put that "Chucky doll" in the upstairs window, lol.


----------



## matrixmom

This week the CVS by my house had all their halloween stuff 90% off. I got 3 "magic" mirrors for $1.29 and $1.99(motion activated). Also got caution tape for 29 cents, skull in cage that is motion activated $1.99. A big fake machete for 69 cents. 6pk of tealights for 59 cents.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Matrixmom, during the season I bought two of those magic mirrors and saw the caged skeleton that CVS had this year (some pics in my album). That is one _great_ price on those items. Did you get one of each of the three versions of mirror? Nice finds. I guess I'm too lazy this year to go back and look for stuff i saw during the season that I passed on but liked, and am amazed to hear what apparently is still out there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black, I remember you posting a while back about faux food. Did you find some? I assume it was for your medieval feast. Any pics you could post? Curious how it turned out.

BTW the cowboy vest sounds interesting and a surprising find. I too have difficulty narrowing my halloween purchases to one or two themes, even though I consider myself more a theme-oriented halloween person.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes. I now have a whole box full of faux food.  Here's what I did with it this year.


----------



## matrixmom

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Matrixmom, during the season I bought two of those magic mirrors and saw the caged skeleton that CVS had this year (some pics in my album). That is one _great_ price on those items. Did you get one of each of the three versions of mirror? Nice finds. I guess I'm too lazy this year to go back and look for stuff i saw during the season that I passed on but liked, and am amazed to hear what apparently is still out there.


I got 2 versions of the mirror with gold frame, and one with the candles on either side. I couldn't believe it either. I didn't even know if they worked when I left the store...but they did!


----------



## hallorenescene

so blue frog, how do you recognize faux food?


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> so blue frog, how do you recognize faux food?


Forgive me if I'm being stupid, as I am sick as a dog. What do you mean how do I recognize it?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint it Black, great display. Looks like you had lots of fun setting up too. So you found bakery goods too? Thanks for the fotos. BTW love your French doors.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie,
It was lots of fun to set up, and attracted lots of visitors - people even took photos. The little cupcake was part of a child's play set I found at the resale shop. The doughnut is actually a dog chew toy from Dollar Tree. This whole food thing started after I bought a 3-tiered serving piece at a yard sale and didn't know what to display in it. Then, I saw BlueFrog's food display on this forum, and it was the perfect idea! She has lots of lots of very realistic-looking food items that she mixes with body parts and bugs, etc. Very very clever ideas that I got from her. Thanks for the compliments. I love our little condo. Lucky to have an end unit, so I can decorate on two sides.


----------



## hallorenescene

i never heard of faux fruit. is it wood, plastic, wax, what. or is it just any fake fruit


----------



## Paint It Black

Mostly plastic, but I found some made of wood as well. Since I had it up all month, was a lot better than using real food in the display. You can find it at thrift stores, yard sales, dollar stores, craft stores. It was a big hit, I have to say.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I picked up a Spirit ball for $8, a nice large candle holder for $1.50 and even a Christmas blow mold for #2. A good day at the thrift store.


----------



## halloween71

I have never seen that spiritball before.Cool finds.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

halloween71 said:


> I have never seen that spiritball before.Cool finds.


Really? I don't know much about them so I have no idea, all I know is it works great so I happy.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it black, thanks for the info. i googled faux, it said things that aren't real. 
stringy, i love the spirit ball, and i really love that snowman. i've never seen a snowman like that before, he's really cute


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> stringy, i love the spirit ball, and i really love that snowman. i've never seen a snowman like that before, he's really cute


Thanks. It's called a pencil mold, some like them, some don't, but for $2 I could not pass it up.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, he is really cute, i would love to have him. and $2.00, well that is a steal. i'll bet he was $20.00 brand new in a store.


----------



## halloween71

The spirit ball already looks like a gypsy so you don't need to do a thing to her.She is perfect.


----------



## BlueFrog

I love estate sales. I really really do. Antique malls and thrift stores may provide more "bang for your buck" in terms of time and driving distance, but you can't beat a good estate sale for weird & funky.

Three members of my family had visited a neighbor's living estate sale over the past two days and assured me there was nothing of interest for me. I decided that I'd visit on today's half-price day just in case they'd missed something. Of course, they had. In the basement I found a very old wooden box with dove-tail construction, stamped 
(among other things) "DuPont / Explosives" on one side and "High Explosives / Dangerous" on the other. There's a crack in the base and it's missing its top but it's still extremely functional and oh-so-cool for a whopping $3.25. I also found a great _old_ hacksaw with terrific patina and a blade that will be trivially simple to replace with something safer for $1.25. 

And thus shopping for 2012's "The Body Farm" begins ...


----------



## hallorenescene

so i saw your name and estate sale, and figured here we go again, more blow molds. but you didn't, what you got was cool though. that box rocks.


----------



## BlueFrog

Who me, purchase blow molds at an estate sale? I can't imagine where you'd get that idea, *hallo* 

I'm closing out my Halloween shopping for the year with a bang: a real, complete skeletal human leg from half-pelvis through toes. It's a 35+ year old medical specimen the original owner purchased for an anatomy class and offered up for sale on ... Craigslist, of all places! I bought the entire ?set ?unit for about the cost of just a fibula at retail. He had relisted it multiple times and finally the price and timing sorta worked, so I snapped it up just ahead of an art student. 

I'm more than a little bit shocked I own such a thing, and plan to guard it with my life. This is not the kind of object I would ever expect a person like me could afford and legally possess. It's a very happy day indeed.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, glad you're so happy. man, with your purchases this year, you should put out a bang of a show next year


----------



## BlueFrog

This year's haul was mind-blowing, and I'm sure it will forever be my high water mark for prop acquisition. I doubt I'll ever see its equal. The coming year is bringing big transitions in my life, so I've set my Halloween display plans to "modest" and hope the quality of the props will help compensate  It will be contemporary in appearance, more or less, and definitely be darker in tone than ever before. I've been packing up all the beautiful gowns, tuxedos, and other formalwear, none of which won't see the light of day until at least 2013. :sniffles: On the plus side, I plan to spend some significant time and attention learning lifecasting & making wax figures, and selling off at least half of my existing Halloween collection. Stay tuned!


----------



## BlueFrog

Meet my new lithomancer, courtesy of a charity shop going out of business. All their beautiful headless mannequins were $50 but because of the broken fingers on this one, they offered her to me for $25. I didn't have the heart to tell them she was a steal at her original price, which I happily would have paid.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow blue frog, she is amazing. you're right, $50.00 would be awesome. sweet deal


----------



## Moxlonibus

I think on eBay the head alone would go for around $50.


----------



## Bobbywan

Stringy Jack,

I have been looking for a decently priced Spirit Ball!! Haven't run across one yet.

Nice find!!

Bobby


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks Bobby.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Picked this up today for $5, all parts are there with instructions, box is in pretty good shape for being 10 years old and it works great. If you never see this before it kinda a haunters/horror buff's version of operation. There are 20 removable parts, eyes, teeth, brain, and so on, and three play modes. It's a neat little game/toy and will be great at my kids 2012 Halloween party.


----------



## Si-cotik

ooooh so cool!!!!


----------



## Bobbywan

Very cool!

Bobby


----------



## hallorenescene

jack, that is really cool. i've never seen one of those.


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm with the others. I've never seen it and think it's cool. Wish they'd had things like this when I was a child!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks everyone, I had never seen one of these either and also thought it was cool. Here's a pic of it with the parts removed.


----------



## halloween71

Very cool find.


----------



## lisa48317

Forget the kids - I want to play with that!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

I love how it looks without its appendages - great find!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Ween12amEternal said:


> I love how it looks without its appendages - great find!


You're right it looks good with or without the parts installed.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Bobbywan said:


> Stringy Jack,
> 
> I have been looking for a decently priced Spirit Ball!! Haven't run across one yet.
> 
> Nice find!!
> 
> Bobby
> 
> 
> View attachment 106437


My Mum runs a Thrift store and in 2009 she got me this exact gypsy head spirit ball. Rather cartoony for my taste, but I took it anyhow. I tried paying her, but it was only going for like $1 anyhow, she refused payment.


----------



## Gatordave

Stringy Jack - Great Find. I bought one of these many years ago. I now use it as a centerpiece in the dining room. Added some PVC candles and a haunted Ouja board. Great Find!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...oween-2011-picture106524-october-2011-025.jpg



Stringy_Jack said:


> I picked up a Spirit ball for $8, a nice large candle holder for $1.50 and even a Christmas blow mold for #2. A good day at the thrift store.
> 
> View attachment 105071


----------



## Gatordave

Stringy Jack: Bought one of the same spirit balls many years ago. Now used in our dining area for Halloween. Added some PVC candles and a haunted Ouja board. Some hidden black light and it looks great. Terrific Find!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Nice gatordave!


----------



## Bobbywan

Let me know if you would like to sell it!!

Thanks,

Bobby



The-Dullahan said:


> My Mum runs a Thrift store and in 2009 she got me this exact gypsy head spirit ball. Rather cartoony for my taste, but I took it anyhow. I tried paying her, but it was only going for like $1 anyhow, she refused payment.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Oops!! It's 2012 now!


----------



## 4mygirls

I was just scrolling through some of the posts and there are sooo many great finds so I thought I would share my latest. I got this for $5. It is almost 3 feet tall. I will definitely have a dragon's lair this year and the baby dragon I built last year now has a momma. So happy. Keep sharing the pics they are awesome.














I still can't figure out how to make the pics smaller, sorry.


----------



## hallorenescene

gator, what blow mold did you get?
for my girls, that will make an awesome dragons lair. so what does the baby dragon look like


----------



## 4mygirls

Thanx Hallo, here is a pic of baby Saphira.


----------



## hallorenescene

4mygirls, she is fabulous looking! what material is she made out of? i like your whole scene setting


----------



## kittyvibe

I love that everytime I visit the forum (several times a day, hehe) I always get ideas from the awesome peeps! Now Im thinking of vamping up my fortune teller somewhere and making a dragon for the witches! so much to do now! lol


----------



## bethene

Kittyvibe, isn't that the truth, I have a ever growing list of things to make, I will need to live to be a hundred to get them all done! LOL!!

4mygirls, love your baby dragon!!!!! and the dragon head for 5 bucks is stunning, can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## 4mygirls

Thanx guys. So much to do so little time... but we love it.


----------



## Gryphon

Bought a bunch of precut tombstone blanks yesterday. 4 inch styrofoam for 5 each. Also got some full body monster molds for 20 each


----------



## ferguc

Love this stuff


----------



## larry

Great news... This thread has been continued for 2012.

Check out http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-i-love-good-yard-sale-thrift-store-find.html


----------

